# April ladies ...were having our babies THIS month :)



## emma4g63

.:blue:Ok ladies...followimg on from.marchs next month

We are now officially on labour watch...

Birth annoucments

Qmama79 Due 1st April Team :blue: Quinn Theo Mellor was born April 04 at 9am. Huge congrats

Redhead84 due April 3rd Team yellow- Josephine Grace was born at 00:47 on 6th April, 8lb 6oz- :pink: huge congrats 

Baby jan baby boy born april 7th a healthy 3.77kg

.Misscalais due April 4th Team :pink:...Baby girl born 8th april weighing 8lb 6oz

Oldermummy baby boy born 7th april 7lb 7oz

Sarahvo sebastian.born 12th april 

Christie ..twins born 13th april -ella 6lb 1oz and lydia 6lb 15oz 

Princess2406 Archer james born 16th April 5.04pm 8lb 6oz

Danitinks ..esme born 13th April 9.35pm weighing 7lb 2oz

XSweetTartX Baby Jasmine arrived on April 15th at 3:41 am! 

Banana07 Emily Magarat Born April 22nd 8lb 8oz

xCrazy4baby09 Due 15th April Team :pink:

Aneesa09 little princess born 17th april 7lb 3
Oz

Hal423 Libby born 18th April 7lb 9ox at 7.21

Powell - Jaxson james born 18th April 8.48pm

Kaylie - Due 17th April - Team*:pink:
missbabes due 17th April Team :pink:

Eleonora Due 18th April Team :pink:
Gem1302 baby Hannah born 20th april weighing 6lb 8iz

Bekah 78...21st of April...:blue:
StephtheHiker claire marie born 20th april
Natasha Due April 23rd :pink:

KatieMK due April 24 Team :pink:

Brunette_21 Robert Todd Carey born at 8.54pm on the 18th of April wieghing 6lb 11 xx

Kay102 ivy rose born 25th april 8lb 6oz via vbac xxx

Hellojello baby boy born 25th april 9lb 15oz

Ganton - due 28th April - yellow
Cornfieldland April 28th Team :blue:
Flannz94 29th April :pink:
Emma4g63..due 30th April :pink:


----------



## Redhead84

And it can't come soon enough lol!

I'm 3rd April and bored and in pain now. 

In contrast to you though we haven't started on a nursery at all, our son is still in spare room.as his room got damp in it due to a leak in the roof so new plaster is currently drying out before we can redecorate. 

I have however got most of my hospital bag sorted, got the neutral baby clothes out and have started to wash them and most other stuff for baby bought apart from poddle pod, a new change bag for me and we need to get a buggy board for the pram.

I went 8 days over with my son, hoping it's not that long this time though not holding out any hope! 

Also, finally settled on names the other night so happy. :)


----------



## Natasha2605

It's crazy how fast it's come in, and that it really is next month!

We're pretty much organised here. Just need to collect my pram from the shop but will do that in the next few weeks.


----------



## dani_tinks

Ahhhhh at last!! I'm feeling very uncomfortable now. Due 6th April and hoping not to go over due like I did with my son. 

We're pretty much ready. Putting the snuzpod up this weekend. She'll be in with us for the foreseeable (2 bed house) so don't need to get a nursery ready. My bags are packed!


----------



## babyjan

Hello!!! 

I actually feel like crying? Does that sound silly?!! Lol 

It's been a long road to get to this point with two chemicals and struggle to even get pregnant with this baby I'm just so happy, grateful and feel extremely blessed :cry:

Soo looking forward to meeting my baby soon but I know even with all the aches and pains I'm gonna miss pregnancy x


----------



## emma4g63

So jelous of u early april ladies xx

Pram wise iv orderd it just paying it off and hospital bag not even thought about yet...

Need to get a move on xx

Babyjan not silly one bit after a mmc and 5 chemicals i too jus want to hold her now and feel so blessed ! Xx


----------



## dani_tinks

babyjan said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I actually feel like crying? Does that sound silly?!! Lol
> 
> It's been a long road to get to this point with two chemicals and struggle to even get pregnant with this baby I'm just so happy, grateful and feel extremely blessed :cry:
> 
> Soo looking forward to meeting my baby soon but I know even with all the aches and pains I'm gonna miss pregnancy x

Know what you mean :hugs: It feels like it's been a long ol' road huh xx


----------



## Hayley90

I can't wait, bored of being pregnant and huge now! All his stuff is here ready to do, I even practiced using my stretchy yesterday with the kitten &#128514;


----------



## Misscalais

Oh my gosh soo adorable!!!
Im so freaking excited to get this pregnancy done with! Im due April 4th and praying with all my heart i don't go over due this time!
Unfortunately my bubba doesn't have her own nursery because our house is too small. But hopefully with have DS3 in with his brothers soon and her bed set up pretty in pink ( which i still need to buy bassinet sheets and blankets )
Need to do hospital bags still and wash some of her clothes, pick her name haha im ready but not organized in the slightest.


----------



## emma4g63

Misscalais im prayin too i dont go overdue i was 2 weeks last time ! And had to be induced and wasnt good..
Praying were all on time or lil early

Anyone else working still ?? Im working until 38 weeks ??


----------



## banana07

I must be asked what feels like 20 times a day when am I due but I'm dying waiting for someone to ask me today so i can say "next month"!!

Due 14th April. I am swinging from hurry up I'd love to pop now to god noooo i'm not ready!!

DS1 was 9 days over and DS2 was 1 day over (well went into labour night he was due). 

I'm so lazy cannot bring myself to pack hospital bags!! Managed labour bag last night but by the time I get home in evening make dinner, put boys to bed and tidy up I'm only fit to pass out!! Need to get my arse into gear tho!! 34 weeks now! :) 

:)


----------



## emma4g63

Bannana i wanna b able to say next month too :)
Lol

Arse into gear lol i think ill b packed by 34 weeks but then ill b bored just waiting !! 

Need things to do for baby keep my occupied


----------



## Misscalais

emma4g63 said:


> Misscalais im prayin too i dont go overdue i was 2 weeks last time ! And had to be induced and wasnt good..
> Praying were all on time or lil early
> 
> Anyone else working still ?? Im working until 38 weeks ??

Fingers crossed for you bubba doesn't make you wait that long! I thought 8 days with my last was hard enough.
I couldn't imagine still working till 38 weeks. Only made it till 34 weeks with my 1st.


----------



## Bekah78

babyjan said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> I actually feel like crying? Does that sound silly?!! Lol
> 
> It's been a long road to get to this point with two chemicals and struggle to even get pregnant with this baby I'm just so happy, grateful and feel extremely blessed :cry:
> 
> Soo looking forward to meeting my baby soon but I know even with all the aches and pains I'm gonna miss pregnancy x

Not silly at all. At times I can't believe this is happening. Took us 10 years to get our BFP. 

A touch jealous of you ladies due at the beginning of the month. Due date of 21st for us. Can't wait to meet our little man. Everything is ready :)


----------



## salamander91

I'm due April 6th but wont be going past 39 weeks so will be a march baby :) I probably wont get a section date until last minute because it all depends on my diabetes and how baby is growing but I have approx 15-29 days left!! 

I sorted her clothes this weekend and her cots all set up in our room. We're only in a 2 bed right now so no nursery but we're hoping to move before shes 6 months old so she can have her own room. My son is such a light sleeper I couldn't put them in together! We're pretty much done I think although I might buy a few newborn sleepsuits after my growth scan on Thursday. I only bought up to 1 month stuff because DS was 9lb 2oz but this lo was measuring small at my last scan x


----------



## crazy4baby09

I have most of our little girls nursery set up, and I have washed all newborn to 3 month clothing. I still need to wash the cover for the carseat, rock n play, and my moby wrap. I have a tote full of clothes ranging from 3-6 months all the way to 12 months that I need to sort through and wash. I also still need to buy a new crib mattress and stuff for my hospital bag. Its crazy to think our babies are due so soon, I'm getting really excited!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi! I'm due April 28 :) can't come soon enough, but at the same time I still have stuff to do! Baby will be in my room so I'm finishing painting and rearranging stuff. Growth scan on Friday, cant wait to see him!


----------



## KatieMK

Yay!! Next month!! I'm due the 24, so there's a little more time left (thankfully. and... not thankfully!). DH is still working on a project in the nursery that I'm hoping he'll finish up this week so we can put all the furniture where it's supposed to go. I did all the washing over the weekend and sorted into sizes, but my shower is this weekend (!) so there will be more to do next week. :winkwink: This is our first baby, so we're having to acquire everything now. I'm guessing I'll need to get crib/bassinet sheets after the shower and some basics to have on hand like creams and diapers and wipes, but then we should be ready for her!! :thumbup::baby:

I need to start thinking about getting some nursing clothing in the next couple of weeks so I can pack my hospital bag. I'm just going to start with a few bras (maybe one or two sleep ones and two or three daytime ones?) and camis and go from there after the baby is born? Anyone who has done this before have thoughts on that? And I want to have some nipple cream ready, but I've been toying with just using coconut oil. I was reading about using it on baby's bottom yesterday to help the meconium not stick, and I thought it might be good for me too. Then I wouldn't have to wipe it off before feeding her like I'd have to with the other options. What have the rest of you used before?


----------



## Qmama79

KatieMK said:


> Yay!! Next month!! I'm due the 24, so there's a little more time left (thankfully. and... not thankfully!). DH is still working on a project in the nursery that I'm hoping he'll finish up this week so we can put all the furniture where it's supposed to go. I did all the washing over the weekend and sorted into sizes, but my shower is this weekend (!) so there will be more to do next week. :winkwink: This is our first baby, so we're having to acquire everything now. I'm guessing I'll need to get crib/bassinet sheets after the shower and some basics to have on hand like creams and diapers and wipes, but then we should be ready for her!! :thumbup::baby:
> 
> I need to start thinking about getting some nursing clothing in the next couple of weeks so I can pack my hospital bag. I'm just going to start with a few bras (maybe one or two sleep ones and two or three daytime ones?) and camis and go from there after the baby is born? Anyone who has done this before have thoughts on that? And I want to have some nipple cream ready, but I've been toying with just using coconut oil. I was reading about using it on baby's bottom yesterday to help the meconium not stick, and I thought it might be good for me too. Then I wouldn't have to wipe it off before feeding her like I'd have to with the other options. What have the rest of you used before?

That's a good idea, the coconut oil! Thx! 

I'm due April 1, but hoping LO makes his exit Mid March! I will not miss pregnancy at all. Baby's room ready, my son seems to have moved into his new bedroom without fuss, clothes washed, hospital bag made. Maybe I'll just clean the whole house with a toothbrush now...I can't just sit & wait... Too eager...


----------



## hellojello25

I'm due April 16th and I honestly don't feel too horrible yet. My hips hurt a bit, but that's about it. We just had our baby shower this past weekend, so we have most of his things now. Just need to wash everything and get some odds and ends now.

I'm gunna be working right up until labor starts, but I have a desk job so it's not too hard. My chair is sure uncomfortable though!


----------



## Redhead84

Hellojello we toyed with both Alexander and James as names for baby should it be a boy. 

In the end we've gone for James as a middle name too and have ended up with Christian as a first name... Not sure how we got there but it seems to be the one we like best!


----------



## emma4g63

Wow lots of april.ladies and babies :)

So excited see u earlier ladies av ur babies xx then us end of april ladies be round corner

Bought myself some comfy knickers for birth n after lol
Thts my contrubtion to my hospital bag
Xx


----------



## Flannz94

I'm not due until the 29th of April my DS was 5 days late so I might even end up with a May baby yet lol 
We still have so much to do! I've gone through DS old clothes to see what we could use and that's about as far as I've got lol. All the furniture, clothes an everything is in her room just needs to be sorted. I still have 3 weeks left of work and I can't wait to finish! My sister is throwing me a baby sprinkle in 4 weeks so that's something to look forward to as well :)


----------



## missbabes

I'm due on the 17th. Was induced on my due date with DS but it was looking like he was going to appear on his own shortly after if I hadn't. I'm quite prepared to be over due, and in fact other than how uncomfortable it would be, it would helpful to us.

Been spending the last month trying to get DS's room together, and there's been loads of set backs. It's really the only thing to do. Everything actual baby wise is ready aside from the hospital bag which I'm planning to do this week.

Knowing our luck of late it wouldnt surprise me if she comes early instead :haha:


----------



## babyjan

How do you ladies manage to get house work done? I can barely stand without my lower back aching really badly!
The last 3 days I've been having this pressure on my pubic bone.. At least I think that's where it is and when I bend I feel restricted because something is there?! 

Got my 34 week apt tomorrow morning so will mention then :)


----------



## Kay0102

Hi Ladies!

I'm due 17th April and cannot wait. I'm supposed to be savouring this pregnancy as its our last but I'm just so keen to meet her. 
The nursery has just been completed. Awaiting delivery of sibling board for pram and then all we have left to buy is monitors, changing mat and isofix base for car seat. I'm also in need of pretty much everything for hospital bag so can't even start on that but both boys were late so not too worried at the min. I am working up to Friday 15th April x


----------



## emma4g63

Flannz94 said:


> I'm not due until the 29th of April my DS was 5 days late so I might even end up with a May baby yet lol
> We still have so much to do! I've gone through DS old clothes to see what we could use and that's about as far as I've got lol. All the furniture, clothes an everything is in her room just needs to be sorted. I still have 3 weeks left of work and I can't wait to finish! My sister is throwing me a baby sprinkle in 4 weeks so that's something to look forward to as well :)

Yea im sure ill have a may baby too :) wishful thinking is saying ill be april !! And thts lovely if your sister ....thinkz too look forward too r good !!



missbabes said:


> I'm due on the 17th. Was induced on my due date with DS but it was looking like he was going to appear on his own shortly after if I hadn't. I'm quite prepared to be over due, and in fact other than how uncomfortable it would be, it would helpful to us.
> 
> Been spending the last month trying to get DS's room together, and there's been loads of set backs. It's really the only thing to do. Everything actual baby wise is ready aside from the hospital bag which I'm planning to do this week.
> 
> Knowing our luck of late it wouldnt surprise me if she comes early instead :haha:

Ur very organised..those bags are something i think we will all be workin on in march ;)


babyjan said:
 

> How do you ladies manage to get house work done? I can barely stand without my lower back aching really badly!
> The last 3 days I've been having this pressure on my pubic bone.. At least I think that's where it is and when I bend I feel restricted because something is there?!
> 
> Hun i feel ur pain...my pubic pain is awful at the min..iv been around town today shopping and i couldnt walk..:(
> I know shes head down but she nust be engaged to cause pain xx let me kno ow ur app goes
> Got my 34 week apt tomorrow morning so will mention then :)




Kay0102 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm due 17th April and cannot wait. I'm supposed to be savouring this pregnancy as its our last but I'm just so keen to meet her.
> The nursery has just been completed. Awaiting delivery of sibling board for pram and then all we have left to buy is monitors, changing mat and isofix base for car seat. I'm also in need of pretty much everything for hospital bag so can't even start on that but both boys were late so not too worried at the min. I am working up to Friday 15th April x

 My last day us friday 15th too :) 
Not 2 days b4 my due date tho lol ...
No way for me im finding it hard now !! Xx


----------



## Kay0102

Kay0102 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm due 17th April and cannot wait. I'm supposed to be savouring this pregnancy as its our last but I'm just so keen to meet her.
> The nursery has just been completed. Awaiting delivery of sibling board for pram and then all we have left to buy is monitors, changing mat and isofix base for car seat. I'm also in need of pretty much everything for hospital bag so can't even start on that but both boys were late so not too worried at the min. I am working up to Friday 15th April x

 My last day us friday 15th too :) 
Not 2 days b4 my due date tho lol ...
No way for me im finding it hard now !! Xx[/QUOTE]

My last baby was due 14th Feb and I was at work that day haha and I was full time then. Only desk based 3 days a week now and to be honest easier than being home at the minute my toddler is into everything lol x


----------



## xSweetTartx

I am due on the 21st of April. :) Hoping to go earlier though! :haha:

I haven't been doing much other than sewing up last minute things for her. :)
We have the shower on the 20th of this month so it's just really a waiting game! Trying to keep busy. Her room is done but she will be in mine until she is 6 months anyway. My son has been picking tons of cute fabric for her when we go to the store so I have a lot of stuff to make. :rofl:

I finished this set today!
 



Attached Files:







dd1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









dd2.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## missbabes

emma4g63 said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> I'm due on the 17th. Was induced on my due date with DS but it was looking like he was going to appear on his own shortly after if I hadn't. I'm quite prepared to be over due, and in fact other than how uncomfortable it would be, it would helpful to us.
> 
> Been spending the last month trying to get DS's room together, and there's been loads of set backs. It's really the only thing to do. Everything actual baby wise is ready aside from the hospital bag which I'm planning to do this week.
> 
> Knowing our luck of late it wouldnt surprise me if she comes early instead :haha:
> 
> Ur very organised..those bags are something i think we will all be workin on in march ;)Click to expand...

I don't feel all that organised to be honest. A lot of it was just a case of finding DS's old stuff. Was team yellow with him, so most his newborn stuff that wasn't wrecked by spit up and poop is neutral stuff. Not had to get much in the way of new things.

It's getting DS into his room that's proving more stressful. Getting there bit by bit, nearly at the point where it can be painted. Then need to find a new carpet, and get him in there on his own, then attempt to move him into his first bed. Need a new window for that room before then somewhere too. The original plan was to be finished by now.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Xsweet...wow! Super cute dress outfit! U r very talented!


----------



## SaraVO

I am due april 15th. I'm starting to feel ready, like really ready. Still working about thirty hours a week and plan on continuing until I can't stand it anymore.. Husband is convinced that he is going to come early. his nursery is done. like really done I just need to hang his mobile but all of his other decorations are ready. His bag is packed I have everything I need except nursing bras.. No idea how to go about buying those. Husband installed his car seat in my car on sunday and he will put the extra base in his truck tomorrow. birth plan and instructions are typed and printed copy in my purse, in my husbands wallet and on the fridge. his clothes are washed and organized. I have thirteen cases of diapers and four cases of wipes, a ton of lotion, diaper rash stuff, powder and baby oil. I still need my breast pump but the prescription can't be written for a couple more weeks. and we don't have bottles just yet. But, he could get here tomorrow and we'd be all set and ready. 

I am getting frustrated, crying at the drop of a hat, people are making me mad all the time. husband is getting nervous, dog is getting really needy and confused. We are both pretty dang thrilled to meet him, finally see what he looks like and actually settle on a name. I think he is going to be Sebastian Richard Ontiveros.


----------



## Brunette_21

Due 25th of April but was induced with dd 12 days late really hope im a bit earlier with this one, we have only been in our new house a week and everything was put in the nursery you know what its like you think you have tones of time, now i have 5 to 10 weeks till i could pop and nothing ready eeek xx


----------



## Misscalais

babyjan said:


> How do you ladies manage to get house work done? I can barely stand without my lower back aching really badly!
> The last 3 days I've been having this pressure on my pubic bone.. At least I think that's where it is and when I bend I feel restricted because something is there?!
> 
> Got my 34 week apt tomorrow morning so will mention then :)

I did a heap of house work today and im paying for it now im in agony with my back. Ive been so unwell this entire pregnancy ive been really slack with things like getting rid of cob webs, cleaning ceiling fans etc ( we have tall ceilings and live rural so lots of bugs and spiders etc ) and i did 90% of the house today plus vacuumed, mopped and a few other things.Totally regret it, should have just waited until she arrives to do the webs.


----------



## Misscalais

xSweetTartx said:


> I am due on the 21st of April. :) Hoping to go earlier though! :haha:
> 
> I haven't been doing much other than sewing up last minute things for her. :)
> We have the shower on the 20th of this month so it's just really a waiting game! Trying to keep busy. Her room is done but she will be in mine until she is 6 months anyway. My son has been picking tons of cute fabric for her when we go to the store so I have a lot of stuff to make. :rofl:
> 
> I finished this set today!

Gah! So cute. I wish i could sew.


----------



## Qmama79

Misscalais said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> How do you ladies manage to get house work done? I can barely stand without my lower back aching really badly!
> The last 3 days I've been having this pressure on my pubic bone.. At least I think that's where it is and when I bend I feel restricted because something is there?!
> 
> Got my 34 week apt tomorrow morning so will mention then :)
> 
> I did a heap of house work today and im paying for it now im in agony with my back. Ive been so unwell this entire pregnancy ive been really slack with things like getting rid of cob webs, cleaning ceiling fans etc ( we have tall ceilings and live rural so lots of bugs and spiders etc ) and i did 90% of the house today plus vacuumed, mopped and a few other things.Totally regret it, should have just waited until she arrives to do the webs.Click to expand...

Well done! I hope you'll be able to resist the cleaning urge a bit now & rest! X


----------



## Misscalais

Qmama79 said:


> Well done! I hope you'll be able to resist the cleaning urge a bit now & rest! X

I still have so much to do and i honestly don't think much of it will get done. Its driving me nuts because i have that nesting urge but my body just cant cope :(


----------



## emma4g63

Sweet that set is amazing..
So wish i was talented like tht xx

Looking forward to seeing pic of baby in it :)

Im off work 2day as dd been sick ...feel so sorry for her :(
Shes never been sick before ..i was a wreck i nearly cried gor her


----------



## princess2406

I'm due 9th April! Just finished work yesterday. Feeling very uncomfortable and tired but at the same time kind of sad it's all going to be over soon! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone. We are ready as can be and hospital bags are packed. I just need to get measured for nursing bras and we need to collect our pram which we plan on doing the next few weeks.


----------



## babyjan

Just got home back from my apt... Everything fine baby hb 150bpm, on my notes it says something about 4/5 on baby position in pelvis? I can feel a lot of pain and pressure down there as well as my back aching so she recommended the belt as well as physio. Does anyone know if the belt helps?

Bump measuring 35 weeks so all good, urine fine and blood pressure is ok. Next apt is in 2 weeks at 36 weeks and she seems to think I won't need the one after that lol... I had my first at 39+3 days so she thinks I'll go before then, I feel that way too so we shall see!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thanks ladies! The pattern for that one was really simple and I am sure it could be done by hand if you don't have a machine. :) Plus it was a free pattern! Today I am working with a floral print and a different pattern. Will post a picture once it's done!

I hope that your daughter feels better soon emma! :( My son was pretty sick a couple weeks ago and it was crushing. 

I admire those of you who are cleaning! I lost my physical energy and just picking up a room at a time is trying. My pelvis and back hurt soooo bad. As it is, I am going to make my husband do 70% of the cleaning when the shower comes around. :haha:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Excited for you emma! not long left at all! :D


----------



## emma4g63

Sweet thanks hun..she is sleepin it off now i think x
The pelvis pain is killin me today man i cnt eve walk !!

Tasha good to hear from u hun xx ows ur lil baby girl ?? Xx


----------



## missbabes

Anyone else dropped yet?

All day yesterday I was feeling more lower movements than normal. And this morning it was very obvious that I've dropped. Had a lower bump in the first place and now it's much lower. Getting lots of movements in my pelvis, and a few times it's felt like if I were to stand that she'll just fall out! DS didn't get past 3/5 engaged before he popped back out. So this is a pretty new feeling for me.

Also had the tiniest bit of jelly like blood, which I think was a bit of mucus plug. Never saw anything with DS.


----------



## xSweetTartx

I don't think I've dropped quite yet. She hasn't decided if she wants to stay head down or not yet :haha:
 



Attached Files:







dd3.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Misscalais

My bub is low and people say ive dropped but i don't think i have. Not engaged at all i think she pops in and out.


----------



## Qmama79

I do quite a bit of walking & today it was lightning crotch & pressure down below with every step. I'm pretty sure he's dropped, but still sideways? Head in pelvis, bum near bellybutton and feet without fail on right side. At least he's not poking my ribs, just the kidneys! Seeing doc tomorrow & will ask about positioning.


----------



## Qmama79

xSweetTartx said:


> I don't think I've dropped quite yet. She hasn't decided if she wants to stay head down or not yet :haha:

Very pretty dress! I've only made wipes...can't seem to do anything else with my machine... Where did you learn?


----------



## Redhead84

Cute dresses. My mum is the really good seamstress in my family, though her Parkinson's limits that now sadly. 


I've got an interesting issue 4 weeks out. My 3 year old boy has suddenly decided there are ghosts in his bedroom (or more specifically the spare room he's in at the moment because his is being redone after a hole in the roof caused a few issues).

He's been in there for weeks without an issue and has a night light etc but the oast 2 nights he's come into our room saying he's scared. Getting him to bed last night he was really frightened and wouldn't let me leave him until he was sound asleep. Need to get him back sleeping through on his own - he's never ever been one for sleeping with us until now, good timing huh!!


----------



## Brunette_21

Im 8 weeks out and my dd is also now acting strange clingy and waking at 3/4 every night crying, which weirdly happens at the same time i wake up with severe braxton hicks xx ive been wondering if its a sign things are getting close xxx


----------



## babyjan

Argh not feeling great :| came down with something and so has my son who got high temp and coughing! His going to see the Dr in a bit and I will try mention my symptoms.

It hurts when I cough like my whole chest, my joints and whole body aches, I feel cold and I can barely move :( 

Anything I can take to help a lil?


----------



## xSweetTartx

Qmama79 said:


> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I've dropped quite yet. She hasn't decided if she wants to stay head down or not yet :haha:
> 
> Very pretty dress! I've only made wipes...can't seem to do anything else with my machine... Where did you learn?Click to expand...

Thank you! I taught myself actually. I was hand sewing at 12 years old and then around 16 my grandmother bought me my first machine. I took a year of fashion which taught me a few tricks but youtube is a great place to go for techniques. :) The floral dress was also a free pattern. Really simple!


----------



## xSweetTartx

babyjan, when I had a cold last month I was told I could have cough drops, hot tea and take doses of children's cold medicine. Has to be alcohol free


----------



## hellojello25

Anyone else's hips KILLING them? They're constantly sore but the worst is at night when I'm trying to sleep. And oddly enough, it's normally the hip I'm sleeping on that gets super sore, not the other one. Any tips on relieving the pain? It's really disrupting my already horrible sleep pattern. LO is not that low as he's still getting me in the ribs (well, bladder too, but I think he's just long) and I don't have any crazy pressure. Although he is head down already...


----------



## xSweetTartx

The only thing that helps a little for me is extra pillows. :(
Still hurting but less.


----------



## dani_tinks

I agree, plenty of pillows. Nothing really works though. I toss and turn all night due to hip pain, but of course tossing and turning is painful in itself. No win situation :nope: xx


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> Argh not feeling great :| came down with something and so has my son who got high temp and coughing! His going to see the Dr in a bit and I will try mention my symptoms.
> 
> It hurts when I cough like my whole chest, my joints and whole body aches, I feel cold and I can barely move :(
> 
> Anything I can take to help a lil?

Hot bath, drink hot water with a spoon of honey & lemon plus an early night :flower: hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Redhead84

hellojello25 said:


> Anyone else's hips KILLING them? They're constantly sore but the worst is at night when I'm trying to sleep. And oddly enough, it's normally the hip I'm sleeping on that gets super sore, not the other one. Any tips on relieving the pain? It's really disrupting my already horrible sleep pattern. LO is not that low as he's still getting me in the ribs (well, bladder too, but I think he's just long) and I don't have any crazy pressure. Although he is head down already...

Nope, mine are! 

We actually have just spent an absolute fortune on a new mattress for our bed because of this issue, though we were due to buy one anyway. It's even got different spring tensions on either side as me and my husband can't agree! 

It is helping loads but a body pillow helps as well. I've found they hurt the most when I try and sit cross legged on the floor to play with my son.


----------



## Bekah78

Back pain for me rather than hips. Finding pillows help too. Getting the odd pressure lower down every now and then but have been told baby is head down but not engaged. Probably a good thing as still 7 weeks to go. 

Those dresses are gorgeous. I can't even sew on a button, lol.


----------



## Natasha2605

I also use extra pillows for back and hip pain at night. Provides a little relief!


----------



## emma4g63

Im finding simple movement very hard lol
Gettin up ff the floor!! Moving in bed !! 
Bending
Sitting lol need i go on haha

I dont kno ow ill cope at work 5 more weeks


----------



## xSweetTartx

Today I found myself having a good pout about being "only" 33 weeks :haha:
The earliest she can safely come is the first week of April though so however I look at it I have at least 4 more weeks before I can hope for labor. :rofl:

I noticed that I haven't packed a hospital bag yet but I don't think I will until my shower on the 20th of this month. I have friends that have splurged on nice, cute hospital gowns with matching gowns for their babies. That's adorable for sure but there was so much mess still going on days after birth. They kept a pad underneath me and I wore giant diaper like pads at home for weeks. I'd be terrified of paying so much for the thing and then ruining it. :haha:


----------



## Qmama79

Anyone else not able to just sit without major discomfort? 4 weeks to go & I can only breath normally standing up. Thankfully I have no hip pain at moment, just a lightning crotch about 250 times a day. I'm starting to get used to it. Needless to say I'm totally knackered at night as I'm walking & standing (household, cooking, toddler drop off,...) ALL DAY! At night I just wear a gown as clothes make it worse. 

Begging fr LO to come next week ...


----------



## Misscalais

Qmama79 said:


> Anyone else not able to just sit without major discomfort? 4 weeks to go & I can only breath normally standing up. Thankfully I have no hip pain at moment, just a lightning crotch about 250 times a day. I'm starting to get used to it. Needless to say I'm totally knackered at night as I'm walking & standing (household, cooking, toddler drop off,...) ALL DAY! At night I just wear a gown as clothes make it worse.
> 
> Begging fr LO to come next week ...

Yep. I was complaining to DH about it last nigh when trying to eat :haha: i had to stop stand up for a bit because i felt like my uterus was almost sitting in my throat :rofl: between my back and hip pain at night and having to pee every 2 hours im absolutely spent.
One month to go today for me and i pray she will come early but not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Misscalais

My 21 month old has a vomiting bug! My two older boys have only ever had it once and they were 4 and 3 so they were able to tell me when they needed to be sick. This is just awful and to top it off he threw up in the middle of my sons assembly at school! I thought it might have just been because of the heat and i was bouncing him around to try keep him occupied but hes thrown up 3 times since we got home. So awful! Hopefully it doesn't go through the whole household.


----------



## Redhead84

I couldn't imagine coping with a vomiting bug right now!!! Hugs!

I've woken up this morning, admittedly after a rubbish nights sleep, not feeling great. My fingers are a tiny bit swollen up as is my right foot, but not my left weirdly. 

I'm 36 weeks on Sunday so I know that swelling can be perfectly normal at this point but do you ladies think there's any reason to get my blood pressure checked out, they've been keeping an eye on it this time due to it being raised during my last pregnancy and particularly labour but I never had pre-e.


----------



## Misscalais

Redhead84 said:


> I couldn't imagine coping with a vomiting bug right now!!! Hugs!
> 
> I've woken up this morning, admittedly after a rubbish nights sleep, not feeling great. My fingers are a tiny bit swollen up as is my right foot, but not my left weirdly.
> 
> I'm 36 weeks on Sunday so I know that swelling can be perfectly normal at this point but do you ladies think there's any reason to get my blood pressure checked out, they've been keeping an eye on it this time due to it being raised during my last pregnancy and particularly labour but I never had pre-e.

Yeah its not fun. Hes finally in bed and im hoping for a vomit free night otherwise its a hospital trip.
I have swelling in both hands and feet in the mornings when i wake. Mine i think its just the normal swelling as my bp has been fine. But definitely get it checked if you're worried.


----------



## Redhead84

Thanks, yeah that's what I'm thinking. My BP has been behaving this time around but I'm going to get myself hydrated and if I don't feel better later might just go get it checked just to be on safe side. Doesn't help it's snowy today and I do have to have an automatic, diesel, rear wheel drive car which is a nightmare to drive when it's slippy... Husband to the rescue I think!!!!!!


----------



## missbabes

Redhead84 said:


> Thanks, yeah that's what I'm thinking. My BP has been behaving this time around but I'm going to get myself hydrated and if I don't feel better later might just go get it checked just to be on safe side. Doesn't help it's snowy today and I do have to have an automatic, diesel, rear wheel drive car which is a nightmare to drive when it's slippy... Husband to the rescue I think!!!!!!

I don't like to drive in snow either, so feel your pain there. Years back during one of the worst snow storms I was at work and watching all the sales guys in those types of cars attempting to drive home, just for the back to repeatedly overtake the car, even with other folks trying to keep the cars in line.

So bizarre how it's up your way, but down here in the south it's actually a really nice beautiful day. You'd think spring had finally arrived! Hope the snows doesn't last much longer for you.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh no really. It doesn't snow where i live so id have no idea how scary it is to drive in the snow. Hopefully all is ok with your bp.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Last night sleeping was rough! I went to roll over and my hip made this sick, cracking sound and getting to sleep after was nearly impossible :(


----------



## babyjan

Thanks for the suggestions ladies. I'm actually able to look at me phone this morning and have the energy to type! 

Unfortunately I'm still unwell! My 4 year old is still very sick with chest infection and ear infection, his been having high temp since Wednesday :( my temp has been high but I've woken up a lil better this morning apart from sore throat, coughing (which hurts my chest so bad) and headache. We've both been in bed the whole day yesterday and I've developed extreme case of leg cramps, hurts soo bad I'm struggling to walk to the bathroom! 

Both of us barely eaten but I managed to have some soup mil made us yesterday and I've been having water. I've been so worried about the baby because I've not been eating but he seems to be moving around so I'm thinking his ok in there. I've been taking paracetamol to help with the pain! Can't wait for me and my boy to feel better.

It's hard being heavily pregnant and sick as well as my lil boy feeling so poorly but OH has been looking after us and has taken day off work today. Drs have said not much they can do for me and just to take paracetamol and drink plenty of fluids x


----------



## Qmama79

Banyjan: I hope you'll get through the worst soon. Thankfully your mil can help out! Get well soon! Take care xxx


----------



## Brunette_21

hellojello25 said:


> Anyone else's hips KILLING them? They're constantly sore but the worst is at night when I'm trying to sleep. And oddly enough, it's normally the hip I'm sleeping on that gets super sore, not the other one. Any tips on relieving the pain? It's really disrupting my already horrible sleep pattern. LO is not that low as he's still getting me in the ribs (well, bladder too, but I think he's just long) and I don't have any crazy pressure. Although he is head down already...

My hips can get really bad ive found using my ball before bed helps, pillow between the legs and the cold makes them hurt more xx


----------



## emma4g63

Well 32 weeks today :)
So happy its coming fast as cnt wait to leave work !! 

Had enough now lol....one week in next week then on holiday then in for 4 weeks then im done !!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

shes great emma :) getting big so quickly. Smiling all the time now too. :) x


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies i feel huge every day i feel bigger...

The pressure wen i walk is unreal too...

Blimey 7 weeks more 
....im.not sure lol


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions ladies. I'm actually able to look at me phone this morning and have the energy to type!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still unwell! My 4 year old is still very sick with chest infection and ear infection, his been having high temp since Wednesday :( my temp has been high but I've woken up a lil better this morning apart from sore throat, coughing (which hurts my chest so bad) and headache. We've both been in bed the whole day yesterday and I've developed extreme case of leg cramps, hurts soo bad I'm struggling to walk to the bathroom!
> 
> Both of us barely eaten but I managed to have some soup mil made us yesterday and I've been having water. I've been so worried about the baby because I've not been eating but he seems to be moving around so I'm thinking his ok in there. I've been taking paracetamol to help with the pain! Can't wait for me and my boy to feel better.
> 
> It's hard being heavily pregnant and sick as well as my lil boy feeling so poorly but OH has been looking after us and has taken day off work today. Drs have said not much they can do for me and just to take paracetamol and drink plenty of fluids x

Hope you both feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## hellojello25

Woke up this morning with the worst backache!! I've tried walking around and shifting positions, and it's just constantly here. It's awful lol but it's not rhythmic or anything, so I think it's just normal soreness. In other news, my friend who was due April 1st just had her baby last night! Really shocked me lol and made everything a bit more real. Still working on little man's nursery so that has really kicked my motivation to finish up a few notches.


----------



## emma4g63

Wow helll tht really does make it real anythjng from 37 weeks ill be happy with.


I think !


----------



## Bekah78

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend. 

Sore here too today. Bending down has been pretty much impossible today as get sharp pains under bump. Hoping it eases off.


----------



## Misscalais

hellojello25 said:


> Woke up this morning with the worst backache!! I've tried walking around and shifting positions, and it's just constantly here. It's awful lol but it's not rhythmic or anything, so I think it's just normal soreness. In other news, my friend who was due April 1st just had her baby last night! Really shocked me lol and made everything a bit more real. Still working on little man's nursery so that has really kicked my motivation to finish up a few notches.

How exciting!!! I always think how lucky are the ladies that have their bubbas around the 37 week mark ( given that all is well of course ) and i get the babies that like to go over due i hate it lol


----------



## Misscalais

36 weeks today! I really wish my baby would decide to come early.. not just yet but 38 weeks would be nice, that way i get to get out of the 3rd kids party my kids have been invited to since school went back :haha: and baby would be here for Easter. We have finally started organizing bedrooms, DS3 has all his clothes moved into big brothers room and we will move his bed in there over the next week or so. Still need to pack hospital bags though.


----------



## SaraVO

hellojello25 said:


> Woke up this morning with the worst backache!! I've tried walking around and shifting positions, and it's just constantly here. It's awful lol but it's not rhythmic or anything, so I think it's just normal soreness. In other news, my friend who was due April 1st just had her baby last night! Really shocked me lol and made everything a bit more real. Still working on little man's nursery so that has really kicked my motivation to finish up a few notches.

my nursery is all done. the only thing left to buy are bottles and nursing bras and of course get my breast pump from insurance shipped. My husband has taken to helping me get on and off the couch. he is getting incredibly excited. I don't know what I want more. for him to stay put all safe and sound or to not be pregnant anymore. 

anybody getting maternity pictures taken? I really want to. But, I also want my belly to be bigger. I look about six months and I'm hoping to be bigger when we go get them taken.


----------



## xSweetTartx

I have never done professional pictures but I take a bump picture each month to compare with my son's pregnancy :haha:

I have been getting dizzy spells lately. Even after eating. I am concerned about that so I will mention it at my appointment on Tuesday. I am also ridiculously tired! I haven't done much this weekend at all. :(


----------



## Brunette_21

Any one else getting cervix shots that kill im in agony tonight :( xx


----------



## emma4g63

I get them every now and again stops me in my tracks for sure..

1am and sat up with heartburn :(

Tried everything


----------



## Christie2011

I'm hoping the twins show up early. Not too early, but around 37 weeks. My luck they'll come April 1st (36 weeks).

I can barely move any more. Can't even pick up anything off the floor. Though, I'm barely organized enough for them to come and I don't have a nanny lined up yet, which is making me anxious.


----------



## emma4g63

Aww christie im struggling now with 1 bubba so ur doing extremely well carrying 2 !! 
Twins are known to make early arrivals 
Good luck xx


----------



## Qmama79

Misscalais said:


> 36 weeks today! I really wish my baby would decide to come early.. not just yet but 38 weeks would be nice, that way i get to get out of the 3rd kids party my kids have been invited to since school went back :haha: and baby would be here for Easter. We have finally started organizing bedrooms, DS3 has all his clothes moved into big brothers room and we will move his bed in there over the next week or so. Still need to pack hospital bags though.

Totally aiming fr a 38 week delivery!! I'm so uncomfortable & I'm now officially longer pregnant than last time when bubs made his appearance at 36 weeks. Yeah! Getting excited & nervous now. No signs of anything happening ... I had more possible signs in 2 nd trimester than now... Grrrrr.... I'm all ready!! Wanted to have everything ready by 36 weeks (just in case). Knowing my luck, I'll be late now...


----------



## Brunette_21

Im really struggling aswell just so tired all the time so much still to do and just cant find the energy xx aiming to get lots done today (i hope)


----------



## dani_tinks

Exhausted here too and had lightning crotch so often this weekend, especially when walking. As if walking isn't uncomfortable enough :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

SaraVO said:


> my nursery is all done. the only thing left to buy are bottles and nursing bras and of course get my breast pump from insurance shipped. My husband has taken to helping me get on and off the couch. he is getting incredibly excited. I don't know what I want more. for him to stay put all safe and sound or to not be pregnant anymore.
> 
> anybody getting maternity pictures taken? I really want to. But, I also want my belly to be bigger. I look about six months and I'm hoping to be bigger when we go get them taken.

Lol your hubby is so sweet. Must be hard for men, not sure what to do. Try to help but sometimes do nothing but irritate you.
I only had maternity pics done with my 2nd. I love them and wish i had done them every time. I just don't have the energy to do them now. But id say definitely do them, i think i remember you saying this is the only bub you're having?


----------



## Kay0102

Hey everyone. Hope all these babies are finalising their cooking nicely. 
I went in for monitoring this morning as little lady has been very quiet for a good few days, as expected she came to life once on the monitor and showed off her dance moves! Heartbeat and trace were great but been asked to go back for a scan at 5pm. I did ask why after a normal trace and she basically said its a new trial they are following where women who have come in with reduced movements are put on a trace and then sent for a scan to check growth etc as they find it is much more efficient in picking up unhappy babies even after a decent trace. I must say as much stick as the NHS gets I'm impressed with the thoroughness as they must get loads of ladies with the same complaint yet still making that time for them to be examined thoroughly x


----------



## Misscalais

Kay0102 said:


> Hey everyone. Hope all these babies are finalising their cooking nicely.
> I went in for monitoring this morning as little lady has been very quiet for a good few days, as expected she came to life once on the monitor and showed off her dance moves! Heartbeat and trace were great but been asked to go back for a scan at 5pm. I did ask why after a normal trace and she basically said its a new trial they are following where women who have come in with reduced movements are put on a trace and then sent for a scan to check growth etc as they find it is much more efficient in picking up unhappy babies even after a decent trace. I must say as much stick as the NHS gets I'm impressed with the thoroughness as they must get loads of ladies with the same complaint yet still making that time for them to be examined thoroughly x

Aww glad bub seems to be doing ok. Amd bonus you get to see her again lol


----------



## Qmama79

Kay0102 said:


> Hey everyone. Hope all these babies are finalising their cooking nicely.
> I went in for monitoring this morning as little lady has been very quiet for a good few days, as expected she came to life once on the monitor and showed off her dance moves! Heartbeat and trace were great but been asked to go back for a scan at 5pm. I did ask why after a normal trace and she basically said its a new trial they are following where women who have come in with reduced movements are put on a trace and then sent for a scan to check growth etc as they find it is much more efficient in picking up unhappy babies even after a decent trace. I must say as much stick as the NHS gets I'm impressed with the thoroughness as they must get loads of ladies with the same complaint yet still making that time for them to be examined thoroughly x

That's great! I got my Doppler out yesterday night as LO was so quiet & not responding to me poking. He's normally very active at night. Of course he kicked up a fuss once Doppler was on. I know they'll start moving a bit less once they run out of space, but am a bit wary. If he continues to be more quiet than usual, I'll ask fr check up. 

I don't feel like bump is growing much this last week. Is that normal? This is first time going through the last month, so feel pretty unsure about how much changes body goes through in final stretch...


----------



## xSweetTartx

That's very kind of them Kay! It's good to know that they will make sure your little one is okay. :)
-------------------------------
I feel awful today and I'm hoping that they will look into it tomorrow at my checkup. Still getting dizzy spells and she isn't as active. She is still moving every once in a while so maybe she is just cramped? :shrug:


----------



## Misscalais

Its 2am here in Australia and ive just spent the last half an hour with my head down the toilet throwing up :cry: DS3 had a vomiting bug on Friday so im presuming I've got it now. I feel dreadful and just want to sleep. Ds3 will be awake and ready for the day in 3 hours.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Misscalais said:


> Its 2am here in Australia and ive just spent the last half an hour with my head down the toilet throwing up :cry: DS3 had a vomiting bug on Friday so im presuming I've got it now. I feel dreadful and just want to sleep. Ds3 will be awake and ready for the day in 3 hours.

I am sorry hunny :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SaraVO

Misscalais said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> my nursery is all done. the only thing left to buy are bottles and nursing bras and of course get my breast pump from insurance shipped. My husband has taken to helping me get on and off the couch. he is getting incredibly excited. I don't know what I want more. for him to stay put all safe and sound or to not be pregnant anymore.
> 
> anybody getting maternity pictures taken? I really want to. But, I also want my belly to be bigger. I look about six months and I'm hoping to be bigger when we go get them taken.
> 
> Lol your hubby is so sweet. Must be hard for men, not sure what to do. Try to help but sometimes do nothing but irritate you.
> I only had maternity pics done with my 2nd. I love them and wish i had done them every time. I just don't have the energy to do them now. But id say definitely do them, i think i remember you saying this is the only bub you're having?Click to expand...

Yes. We're only having one. My idea was to have my husband take them of me. But he got all quiet. First time in eight years he wants to be in the picture. We have a good friend who is going to do some for us. I need to go buy a shirt that actually hugs my belly.


----------



## princess2406

Kay0102 said:


> Hey everyone. Hope all these babies are finalising their cooking nicely.
> I went in for monitoring this morning as little lady has been very quiet for a good few days, as expected she came to life once on the monitor and showed off her dance moves! Heartbeat and trace were great but been asked to go back for a scan at 5pm. I did ask why after a normal trace and she basically said its a new trial they are following where women who have come in with reduced movements are put on a trace and then sent for a scan to check growth etc as they find it is much more efficient in picking up unhappy babies even after a decent trace. I must say as much stick as the NHS gets I'm impressed with the thoroughness as they must get loads of ladies with the same complaint yet still making that time for them to be examined thoroughly x


Glad all is ok with baby and that's great that you are going to have a scan too!


----------



## princess2406

Can totally relate with the tiredness ladies, I feel exhausted and trying to sleep is a nightmare! I dread going to bed because of twitchy leg and just generally uncomfortable. But suppose no point in complaining as its all good prep for sleepless nights haha!


----------



## Kay0102

Thanks everyone. Fluid levels, cord etc all look fab no issues and she is weighing approximately 5lb 1oz so on track for another healthy 8 pounder. Roll on these last few weeks I'm dying to meet this bambino. Excited that we could potentially start seeing birth announcements soon from our beginning of April Mummys! Xx

Misscalais I am so sorry to hear you are poorly. Wishing you a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Brunette_21

Kay0102 said:


> Hey everyone. Hope all these babies are finalising their cooking nicely.
> I went in for monitoring this morning as little lady has been very quiet for a good few days, as expected she came to life once on the monitor and showed off her dance moves! Heartbeat and trace were great but been asked to go back for a scan at 5pm. I did ask why after a normal trace and she basically said its a new trial they are following where women who have come in with reduced movements are put on a trace and then sent for a scan to check growth etc as they find it is much more efficient in picking up unhappy babies even after a decent trace. I must say as much stick as the NHS gets I'm impressed with the thoroughness as they must get loads of ladies with the same complaint yet still making that time for them to be examined thoroughly x

Wish i was offered this guess it hasnt reached glasgow yet xx


----------



## Kay0102

Brunette_21 said:


> Kay0102 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. Hope all these babies are finalising their cooking nicely.
> I went in for monitoring this morning as little lady has been very quiet for a good few days, as expected she came to life once on the monitor and showed off her dance moves! Heartbeat and trace were great but been asked to go back for a scan at 5pm. I did ask why after a normal trace and she basically said its a new trial they are following where women who have come in with reduced movements are put on a trace and then sent for a scan to check growth etc as they find it is much more efficient in picking up unhappy babies even after a decent trace. I must say as much stick as the NHS gets I'm impressed with the thoroughness as they must get loads of ladies with the same complaint yet still making that time for them to be examined thoroughly x
> 
> Wish i was offered this guess it hasnt reached glasgow yet xxClick to expand...

I questioned the sonographer whilst there asking how they cope with those added appointments, she went on to tell me reduced movement isn't the only one. They are giving 4 extra scans (so total of 6) to women who smoke or who have a BMI over 35. Basically said they aren't coping and having to work extra long hours to cover it x


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. Im still sick and have the worst pains in my tummy. Panadol isn't helping and ive had a shower 3 times just to get some relief. I called maternity and was pretty much dismissed, oh just use a heat pack and have small sips of water. Yeah thanks for that, i can't lay down or sit because it hurts so much. Its like a burning/tearing sensation that comes and goes but not contractions. I don't know what to do. I haven't slept in over 24 hours :cry:


----------



## SaraVO

is anybody else stuffing their face? the last week or so all I can seem to do is eat, and eat and oh wait.. eat some more. today I ate a tuna sandwich, four peanut butter cups, leftover cheesy potatos, doritos, a cucumber with ranch, a whole cucumber sliced up with salad dressing and now i'm plotting dinner.


----------



## Brunette_21

Yep cant stop eating drinking fizzy juice and cleaning xx


----------



## princess2406

Yes and I've been so good up until the weekend! Scones layered in clotted cream and jam are ruining me lol!


----------



## babyjan

Brunette_21 said:


> Yep cant stop eating drinking fizzy juice and cleaning xx

Since catching a cold I've become obsessed with fizzy drinks not so much cleaning though lol


----------



## Redhead84

Just had a complete meltdown, tears and everything, in the supermarket because my 3 year old boy would not stop running off. Trying to pay at the self service checkout and he starts running to the other side of the store meaning I have to leave everything and go and chase after him. I feel awful, I lost my temper with him a bit and feel a complete ninny for overreacting in public. 

There was a nice lady at the checkout though who was very sympathetic and helped me with him as I got sorted. Want this to be over pretty bad now, I can't seem to cope as well as I'd like and just want to be able to move properly!! :(


----------



## Brunette_21

I know the feeling xx


----------



## xSweetTartx

I definitely get that. :hugs:

I have been really frustrated lately because my son gets more clingy the closer we get to birth. He's throwing fits and wanting to be held/carried constantly. It's not that I can't pick him up but more that it's physically challenging and it hurts my body! I ask my husband to help and he brushes it off saying, "Make him walk!" or similar. Yes, I fully realize that I could but sue me if I prefer to avoid the screaming. 

My son seems to feel threatened and I don't want to make him feel like I am brushing him off for the new baby. Some help would be nice though!
-------------------------------------------
Today at my appointment, I am measuring right along and her heart rate is normal despite less movement. Next appointment is at 36 weeks and I get an ultrasound!


----------



## babyjan

Sorry about that redhead :hugs:

My 4 year old does the same thing and always walks away from where I'm standing! He really annoys me when we go out together


----------



## Natasha2605

Sorry you had a rough time redhead :hugs:

I really do think I take for granted how good and helpful my girls away and neither or them have been ''runners'' or even wanderers.

Feeling frustrated with myself as it got to 4.20pm before I had a burst of energy. Done the kids dinner, ran myself a bath, cleaned the kitchen and wiped down all the cupboards, got Summer's lunch ready for tomorrow... more than I've done since 8.30am!


----------



## Tuddles

Could you girls help me. 

From the start, my daughter has measured big. I'm bigger than most for my gestation (36 weeks) and today measured ahead. My midwife is sending me for a growth scan. 

At 27 weeks my baby measured 3 pounds. I'm now 36 and a bit terrified. Has anyone experienced this? will I be induced?

I know the measurements can be inaccurate but my bump is big and her limbs have constantly measured long.


----------



## Qmama79

To those dealing with toddler terrors... Mine has been a MONSTER this week. I'm not going out without stroller anymore...he doesn't like it, but at least I can strap him in when he gets into runaway mode. All I hear is 'I don't want to ...' Followed by tantrums. Or, the opposite... Where he is a cuddle monster & clingy. There is no in-between at moment... Aaargh... 

Literally ran out of the house Sunday, leaving oh with whining son & sick dog. Just had to go out, drink a latte & chill...


----------



## Misscalais

Tuddles said:


> Could you girls help me.
> 
> From the start, my daughter has measured big. I'm bigger than most for my gestation (36 weeks) and today measured ahead. My midwife is sending me for a growth scan.
> 
> At 27 weeks my baby measured 3 pounds. I'm now 36 and a bit terrified. Has anyone experienced this? will I be induced?
> 
> I know the measurements can be inaccurate but my bump is big and her limbs have constantly measured long.

I measured 2 weeks bigger with my 2nd and he was 9lb a week over due. He was my easiest birth and recovery funnily enough, i went home 6 hours after having him. I have a huge bump again and have measured all over the place currently measuring correct but have been 1-2 weeks bigger from 19 weeks.
These things aren't overly accurate don't stress. :)


----------



## Misscalais

Oh girls i feel for you. I pretty much refuse to leave on my own with my 3 to go to the shops. Im lucky though as my 2 big boys are in school so i just have to wrangle my 21 month old. And hes pretty good in the pram, generally. He goes in the trolley when we grocery shop.


----------



## SaraVO

Natasha2605 said:


> Sorry you had a rough time redhead :hugs:
> 
> I really do think I take for granted how good and helpful my girls away and neither or them have been ''runners'' or even wanderers.
> 
> Feeling frustrated with myself as it got to 4.20pm before I had a burst of energy. Done the kids dinner, ran myself a bath, cleaned the kitchen and wiped down all the cupboards, got Summer's lunch ready for tomorrow... more than I've done since 8.30am!

you get bursts of energy? I pretty much waddle and trudge through my life these days. I keep going all day but, it is slow. I am slow. and I complain and whine about every step. My stairs feel like i'm climbing the top of the empire state building. I stop halfway up for a break. but, I seriously get my crap done. It just takes all day instead of an hour or two.


----------



## Qmama79

SaraVO said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you had a rough time redhead :hugs:
> 
> I really do think I take for granted how good and helpful my girls away and neither or them have been ''runners'' or even wanderers.
> 
> Feeling frustrated with myself as it got to 4.20pm before I had a burst of energy. Done the kids dinner, ran myself a bath, cleaned the kitchen and wiped down all the cupboards, got Summer's lunch ready for tomorrow... more than I've done since 8.30am!
> 
> you get bursts of energy? I pretty much waddle and trudge through my life these days. I keep going all day but, it is slow. I am slow. and I complain and whine about every step. My stairs feel like i'm climbing the top of the empire state building. I stop halfway up for a break. but, I seriously get my crap done. It just takes all day instead of an hour or two.Click to expand...

That is soooo true! I hardly sit & relax ... Then again ... I compulsively browse this website as if my life depends on it ...


----------



## SaraVO

Qmama79 said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you had a rough time redhead :hugs:
> 
> I really do think I take for granted how good and helpful my girls away and neither or them have been ''runners'' or even wanderers.
> 
> Feeling frustrated with myself as it got to 4.20pm before I had a burst of energy. Done the kids dinner, ran myself a bath, cleaned the kitchen and wiped down all the cupboards, got Summer's lunch ready for tomorrow... more than I've done since 8.30am!
> 
> you get bursts of energy? I pretty much waddle and trudge through my life these days. I keep going all day but, it is slow. I am slow. and I complain and whine about every step. My stairs feel like i'm climbing the top of the empire state building. I stop halfway up for a break. but, I seriously get my crap done. It just takes all day instead of an hour or two.Click to expand...
> 
> That is soooo true! I hardly sit & relax ... Then again ... I compulsively browse this website as if my life depends on it ...Click to expand...

Me too. It helps. I don't feel so lonely with other women feeling the same as I do. I have a friend that thinks having nieces and nephews makes her an expert and everyone else in my life started their families ten years ago. Nobody really to relate to. I love my doctors waiting room just for a chance to talk to another prego.


----------



## Bekah78

Tuddles said:


> Could you girls help me.
> 
> From the start, my daughter has measured big. I'm bigger than most for my gestation (36 weeks) and today measured ahead. My midwife is sending me for a growth scan.
> 
> At 27 weeks my baby measured 3 pounds. I'm now 36 and a bit terrified. Has anyone experienced this? will I be induced?
> 
> I know the measurements can be inaccurate but my bump is big and her limbs have constantly measured long.

I was measuring 3lbs at 28 and 4lbs at 32. My bump is huge. I've got another scan at 36 weeks scheduled. I've been told bigger babies are easier to deliver, as gravity helps. It was already on my schedule to be induced at 40 weeks due to it being an IVF pregnancy (discussed at 12 weeks) but they've not talked about bringing the date forward even though baby is measuring on 90th percentile. 

Do you have another scan booked? Maybe it's a question for your midwife next time you see her.


----------



## Redhead84

A good night's sleep and I feel better. Also helps that darling toddler is going to stay with grandma and grandad this afternoon until we get there Friday night/Saturday morning so I can rest and get the cleaning done. 

I have growth scans on other end of the scale. Baby was measuring 2lb 3oz at 28 weeks and 4lb 12 at 34 weeks. I don't have another until 3 days before my due date if I haven't had baby by then. Baby is on about the 25th centile and on track for about 7lb 6 ish.

My mum told me yesterday that bigger babies can be easier to deliver but husband and I don't seem to make them that big haha!

Feel baby might have dropped a bit overnight. Had to get up with horrid pain in my hips and this morning I'm waddling like a good un!!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm also a compulsive browser. My pregnancy app has been talking about the ''third tri energy surge'' for weeks and I very rarely have it. I've cleaned my bathroom and kitchen, hoovered and mopped downstairs, done two lots of washing and hoovered everywhere after doing the school run this morning and now I'm ready to sleep for a week. :sleep:

I am doing whole lot of waddling too...


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm shuffling rather than waddling. I can't seem to lift my legs up without pain shooting down them. Very very uncomfortable but 36 weeks today!


----------



## xSweetTartx

My oldest brother is visiting from far away for the next two weeks so my family wants to go up to D.C. and play at the museums and such this weekend. I am going because they want my son to go but I'm honestly dreading it. I've got a very nice waddle going and if anyone dares to mention my pace they will get an earful! :haha:


----------



## SaraVO

​


xSweetTartx said:


> My oldest brother is visiting from far away for the next two weeks so my family wants to go up to D.C. and play at the museums and such this weekend. I am going because they want my son to go but I'm honestly dreading it. I've got a very nice waddle going and if anyone dares to mention my pace they will get an earful! :haha:

jeez. When I went out to the DC area when my sister had her son one of our aunts from out west overlapped my visit by a few days. I drove into DC from Culpeper, systematically took her to every place she wanted to see. those museums and memorials are miles apart not side by side. Then because we accidently walked to the back of the white house instead of the front she guilted my sister into taking her with a three week old the next week. I was pissed. I think that you should jump on those buses between landmarks there is no way I could do all that walking right now. At least it won't be hot. and aren't the cherry blossoms in season?


----------



## Misscalais

Had my 36 week mw appt yesterday. My bp was up a bit 130/90. Re tested after checking bubs hb and was lower. Ive never had a reading over 120/80. I put it down to being so ill over the last 48 hours. She was going to put me on the monitors for 30 mins but was happy with the drop
I honestly think she just got the 1st reading wrong but any way. Have measured 36 weeks for the last 2 weeks so either bub just slowed down a bit in growth or dropped down a bit further but shes not engaged. Ive never seen this particular mw before she was really old lol and to be honest hope i don't see her again.


----------



## emma4g63

Misscalais all midwifes are diff lol ur right tho she prob has got it wrong..iv had some lets say interesting midwifes !! 

Iv got mine friday at 33 weeks not seen her since 27 !


----------



## hellojello25

Misscalais said:


> Had my 36 week mw appt yesterday. My bp was up a bit 130/90. Re tested after checking bubs hb and was lower. Ive never had a reading over 120/80. I put it down to being so ill over the last 48 hours. She was going to put me on the monitors for 30 mins but was happy with the drop
> I honestly think she just got the 1st reading wrong but any way. Have measured 36 weeks for the last 2 weeks so either bub just slowed down a bit in growth or dropped down a bit further but shes not engaged. Ive never seen this particular mw before she was really old lol and to be honest hope i don't see her again.

So I have my rescue diver certification for scuba, and we had to learn how to take blood pressure. It's completely variable depending on who is taking it and you have to listen for the heartbeat, which if she's super old then she might not be able to do as well. I wouldn't worry about it unless it happens again! :)


----------



## Kay0102

Midwife in the morning. First time in 3 weeks, think it will be fortnightly from this point on. Anyone else with previously overdue babies having a hard time dealing with the potential 2 extra weeks? I am so ready to have this baby but am plodding on due to working right up but the thought of then going overdue depresses me. Especially as I'm on countdown due to VBA2C I can only go 12 days over and then its automatic c section. Really hoping this little lady completely takes me by surprise, although not before 38 weeks as hubby is away that weekend on a stag do for 2 nights 4 hrs away! X


----------



## babyjan

I'm I the only one who sees a different midwife at every apt? My booking in one and the one I saw last week was the same but 16 week and 28 was different. When I go to the clinic I put my notes down and whatever midwife is free picks it up and sees you. 

I'm not gonna have a 36 week apt instead my next apt is exactly 37 weeks! So that's next Friday :)


----------



## missbabes

Been a busy couple of days for me. Had my consultant appointment yesterday, and been given the full green light for having a VBAC. Going to the standard 12 days overdue, and I'm currently lined up to have a milder induction, which if it doesn't take I'll be having another c-section under less stressful terms. If that happens then looking to have little lady by the 30th at the very latest. Really hoping I'll go into labour naturally.

Then I had my 34 week midwife appointment today, last one was way back at 28 weeks. Baby confirmed head down, but not engaged, but at least she's pointing the right angle at this point, unlike how DS was.


----------



## SaraVO

we went to tour the labor and delivery ward a the hospital today. It's nice. My husband will have his own bed to sleep in. I'll have a Jacuzzi tub my doctor was there when we walked in and it was nice to see her. but, holy cow, oh my god. We toured the labor and delivery ward at the hospital. I walked down the hallway where he is going to be born. I'm currently eating peanut butter cups and crying a little. not sure why I'm crying but I am. My husband had the map and was marking the vending machines and asking the intelligent questions. I'm going to be there either 2 days for a natural delivery or four if I end up having a C-section. That seems like a really long time to me. My little dog, today I'm worried about her. She knows when I'm twenty minutes late from work and then I'm going to be gone for days, other people will be walking her and then when I get home I won't be able to be on the floor with her, walk her plus I'm bringing in a whole new tiny person into her life, her space. I am having a freak out day. and I have to work in two hours so I have to stop crying and apply eyeliner and pretend like I'm not freaking out. I'm going to be having a baby. Me. I haven't spent a night in the hospital since I was eight. But, now I'm going to be giving birth!! and then, after that I'm going to be a mom! for the rest of my life forever and ever I've managed to make my husband and I parents, of a son. We are going to be in charge of a human being. and mostly me, at least for a while because I'm going to be in charge of feeding him.. and keeping him alive and holy cow. I am going to go eat my doritos with peanutbutter cups.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls! I wasn't too worried as i haven't had any other signs of having high bp. 
@Kay, yep totally freaking out about it. I absolutely do not want to go overdue. One or two days i could handle but anything longer ill be really cranky. My mum is driving 5 hours to come stay for 2 weeks from my due date. She did this with my last bub and i went 8 days over due! I only had her for a week with my 2nd and i went 5 days over so only got 2 days help with a new born and a 14 month old D: 

@babyjan, i have seen 4 different mw this pregnancy. Generally a rotation between 2 of them and ive seen one twice and the 4th one for the 1st time yesterday. Our hospital is very small though and only runs a small me clinic the rest have private OBs or hospital appointed OB which only runs clinic once a week.

@missbabes good luck with your vbac! So great you got the green light, hopefully you won't go over due.

@saraVo your hospital sounds more like a motel than a hospital lol sounds lovely. Ive never had my hubby stay as the hospital doesn't allow it and it was only after my last birth ( different hospital to what my 1st two were born ) that i learned that DH could have stayed the night. I didn't find this out until i got home! Was so cranky because the 1st night after DS3 was really hard.
Lol sounds like you have a lot of lovely pregnancy hormones sending you into emotional overdrive lol you'll be fine love!!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

SaraVO said:


> jeez. When I went out to the DC area when my sister had her son one of our aunts from out west overlapped my visit by a few days. I drove into DC from Culpeper, systematically took her to every place she wanted to see. those museums and memorials are miles apart not side by side. Then because we accidently walked to the back of the white house instead of the front she guilted my sister into taking her with a three week old the next week. I was pissed. I think that you should jump on those buses between landmarks there is no way I could do all that walking right now. At least it won't be hot. and aren't the cherry blossoms in season?

I think peak bloom is next weekend but I'm hoping there may be a few blossoms! At the very least, it shouldn't be too crowded. Hoping anyway. I have been there many times as I grew up in Northern Virginia. :) Definitely going to be taking it easy and I think I'll need a gallon of water to survive. :haha: I hope that my son enjoys it. :)


----------



## princess2406

I really hope I don't go overdue again, 8 days last time and I just avoided induction by going into labour myself the night before! My cousin is due 2 days before me and she's scheduled for a section 31st March, I'm really hoping I'm not too long after her!

My mw appointment is 1 week today, I've had same midwife throughout as I did with my ds.


----------



## Brunette_21

Hows everyone getting on. Ive had 6 days of contractions on or off, lots of lightening shots and the feeling of a ball between my legs woohoo xx


----------



## Qmama79

Glad that yesterday my lightning crotch came back... It's weird, but it really gives me hope bubs is moving down more! I'm officially longer pregnant than I've ever been, but want it to end... Can't imagine going overdue... The suspense is killing me already. Developed the first craving of my pregnancy... A Daily Latte from Starbucks... I go to Starbucks once a year, now every day!


----------



## dani_tinks

Walking is really very difficult. I hurt all over, feel like I have a ball between my legs, spd, sciatica and my feet ache! So over pregnancy! Lots of lightning crotch too.


----------



## babyjan

Yeah waking around is difficult, always uncomfortable and for some odd reason sickness has returned so I've been feeling dizzy and nauseous lately :(

How much of first size clothing have you ladies bought? I've only bought one sleep suit in first size and some vests that's all everything else is 0-3 x


----------



## xSweetTartx

This time I only have a handful of newborn items. Maybe 5 little shirts. The rest is bigger because I figure even if it's loose at first, she will grow into it. :)


----------



## emma4g63

Yea i av the odd newborn but not alot...
Didnt see the point this time..loads of 0-3 tho xx


----------



## Kay0102

My last son was 60cm and went straight into 0-3. This baby is looking like a good 8 pounder so bought some up to 1 month (10lb) items and lots of everything up from that x


----------



## SaraVO

I have newborn stuff, but he is supposed to be a little guy so I thought it was a good idea. I'm actually pretty stocked up to three months.


----------



## Brunette_21

few newborn and a few 0-3 waiting to babys born then will go on a shopping spree as we dont know the sex xx


----------



## Misscalais

princess2406 said:


> I really hope I don't go overdue again, 8 days last time and I just avoided induction by going into labour myself the night before! My cousin is due 2 days before me and she's scheduled for a section 31st March, I'm really hoping I'm not too long after her!
> 
> My mw appointment is 1 week today, I've had same midwife throughout as I did with my ds.

I went 8 days over with my last bub too. Missed out on induction by 2 days. I absolutely hate going over due, and i knew when i conceived him too so i knew he was going to be well and truly cooked. And he was lol
Fingers crossed for on time bubbas this time.


----------



## Misscalais

I have a handful of newborn/0000 onesies and the rest are 0-3 months/000. Even with my 9 pounder he still fit in 0000 for a while so ive got a few of each. I'm not really sure if there's much difference in sizing between countries.


----------



## dani_tinks

I have a few newborn, quite a few up to 1 months and a selection of 0-3. Could probably do with more 0-3 though for sure!


----------



## Natasha2605

Both my girls were over 8lbs and I'm expecting little miss to be bigger. I don't have a lot of first size but have around 25 sleepsuits & vests in first size, new born, up to 1 month and 0-3 combined.


----------



## dani_tinks

J was 9lb 0.5 oz so I should probably be better prepared for a bigger baby :dohh:


----------



## Redhead84

I just have the stuff I had last time! I haven't bought anything new at all.

My son was 7lb 1oz at 8 days late and growth scans estimate this one will only be about 7lb 6oz or so at 40 weeks so not huge, but we all know they can be wrong. I'm nowhere near as big bump wise this time either so who knows! 

Let's keep going ladies, not long to go!!!


----------



## babyjan

My first was 3.182kg so that's 7lb something? My sister bought me some up to 1 month sleep suits when he was a few days old from next and length wise it didn't fit at all plus it seemed tight overall! So had to exchange for 0-3 which was huge! 

36 weeks today :happydance:

Oh I had a dream last night that I gave birth at 36 weeks :/


----------



## Natasha2605

36 weeks seems like such a milestone babyjan! I cannot wait for that. I'm 34 tomorrow :) Getting there, still feels so surreal :cloud9:


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> My first was 3.182kg so that's 7lb something? My sister bought me some up to 1 month sleep suits when he was a few days old from next and length wise it didn't fit at all plus it seemed tight overall! So had to exchange for 0-3 which was huge!
> 
> 36 weeks today :happydance:
> 
> Oh I had a dream last night that I gave birth at 36 weeks :/

Happy 36 weeks! Not long now! I had a dream last night that I had given birth, wasn't clear how many weeks though.


----------



## princess2406

I have a few newborn bits but quite a lot more of 0-3 months. Ds was 8lb 11oz and was in 0-3 within a few weeks so didn't want to buy too much this time!


----------



## babyjan

Haha princess, I gave birth and everything seemed fine till a midwife mentioned baby will be monitored just a lil as he was born 36 weeks.

It seemed so clear until I had to wake for the toilet lol


----------



## princess2406

Lol dam toilet breaks!


----------



## emma4g63

Bless u 36 weeks babyjan...not long now xxx


My dd was 7lb 13oxmz 2 week over and im certain skykar mae will be atleast 8lb on my due date going off my scan at 31 weeks she was 4lb 4oz !!


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm jealous! Time is going by but I can't help but want to speed it up a little :haha:


----------



## Qmama79

Have a few NB items, not many. My first was a 36 week baby & was clueless about NB size. I didn't have any. I put him straight into 0-3 months. Needless to say it was super floppy on him. I'm still laughing on how BIG clothes seemed on him. This time I've got a few NB sizes (3-4 sleepers) & a few small fitting 0-3 month clothes. There is quite a difference between brands!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wow Emma working up to 38weeks! I'm thinking I'll be induced by then so next week is my last week before my vacation and Mat Leave start :) I'm pretty tired and having gall bladder pain daily so I'm glad I'm off soon!


----------



## Redhead84

Been to midwife this afternoon, Al good and bp continuing to behave which is all good. 

I'm 36+5 today and very much counting down. I can't think it might be another 5 weeks or so, argh!


----------



## Christie2011

I can't wait to get to 36 weeks. I feel the twins will be good to go by then, if things should get moving. More than 50% of twins are born before then, or so I've read. I'm just praying they hold on until then. But at the same time I want to be able to be mobile again and not be so swollen and hold my squishies.

I haven't bought anything for my girls, but my mom has. A few nb things to 3m. I still have clothes from my boys so if I run out, then at least they won't care what they are wearing at that age :)


----------



## Bekah78

Just catching up here. Didn't realise there was a difference between NB and 0-3mth clothes. Think I need to go shopping again as have no NB stuff. 
4 weeks left to work. Plan to work till 38 weeks if I can. Not suffering yet, mainly just tired I commute for just under 3 hours a day so may take a day off mid week if gets too much. 

I've got another midwife appointment next week, and my 36 week scan the week after. Can't wait to see how bump is measure. I seem to have grown again. Can't believe how big bump is now.


----------



## Qmama79

Bekah78 said:


> Just catching up here. Didn't realise there was a difference between NB and 0-3mth clothes. Think I need to go shopping again as have no NB stuff.
> 4 weeks left to work. Plan to work till 38 weeks if I can. Not suffering yet, mainly just tired I commute for just under 3 hours a day so may take a day off mid week if gets too much.
> 
> I've got another midwife appointment next week, and my 36 week scan the week after. Can't wait to see how bump is measure. I seem to have grown again. Can't believe how big bump is now.

At least you found out before the big event! You can't really predict how BIG yr LO is going to be. If baby is big, they might skip the NB size all together. They grow out of NB really fast if they gain weight easily. I think it's only a couple of weeks. You might want to ask around.


----------



## Bekah78

Qmama79 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Just catching up here. Didn't realise there was a difference between NB and 0-3mth clothes. Think I need to go shopping again as have no NB stuff.
> 4 weeks left to work. Plan to work till 38 weeks if I can. Not suffering yet, mainly just tired I commute for just under 3 hours a day so may take a day off mid week if gets too much.
> 
> I've got another midwife appointment next week, and my 36 week scan the week after. Can't wait to see how bump is measure. I seem to have grown again. Can't believe how big bump is now.
> 
> At least you found out before the big event! You can't really predict how BIG yr LO is going to be. If baby is big, they might skip the NB size all together. They grow out of NB really fast if they gain weight easily. I think it's only a couple of weeks. You might want to ask around.Click to expand...

I've got another sizing scan on the 23rd, but have been measuring big so far, so maybe get a better idea then. May just send DH out to buy some if 0-3 is too big.


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies after yesterdays mudwife appoinment my blood pressure was 140/90 so shes sending me to the antenatal ward today for monitoring of bp..
Urine was clear but iv got to take a sample

Praying all is ok today im super paranoid of pe and not helping my bp is anxiety as i get whitecoat symdrome as it is


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck. Hope monitoring shows everything to be ok!


----------



## Natasha2605

emma4g63 said:


> Well ladies after yesterdays mudwife appoinment my blood pressure was 140/90 so shes sending me to the antenatal ward today for monitoring of bp..
> Urine was clear but iv got to take a sample
> 
> Praying all is ok today im super paranoid of pe and not helping my bp is anxiety as i get whitecoat symdrome as it is

Hope all is okay :flower:


----------



## Redhead84

Hope everything is OK Emma.

My blood pressure is a concern as I have a family history of hypertension and had to be medicated for it in my last labour. This time though it's holding steady at 130/80 which they're happy with for me. It's been that way now for about the last 6 weeks so km hoping it'll hold out for the remaining 3 and I won't have a labour with so much monitoring of baby needed which severely limited my movement and hindered my chances of no intervention. 

Hope we are all well ladies. Hope you all have a peaceful weekend :)


----------



## Misscalais

Hope you're ok Emma!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks everyone was in and out within a hour..

Bp on arrival was 150/88 ..i was super tense tho hospitals make me nervy..just the smell !! 

She had me lay down while she monitored babues heartbeat which was all ok..she then took bp again and was 140/80..
So she was happy and urine clear..

Head midwife still wants keep me monitored so i have to go back tuesday again for bp n urine..

Im glad there being cautious..

The lady at the side of me was 150/100 at 38 weeks n they kept her in for induction...

Scary i cud potentually av baby in 4 or 5 weeks xx

Redhead ope ur bp stays low to hun xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Emma I was induced at 37 weeks my last pregnancy due to hypertension. I have high BP without being pregnant though, so this time I'm on medication from the start. So far all is well with my BP with the meds but I'm thinking I'll be induced around 38weeks as well. Hope you stay well!


----------



## hellojello25

35 weeks today! We are inching ever closer to his due date! It's crazy to think that he could be here within a couple weeks! Little man can't decide whether he wants to be high or low though. I'll wake up one morning and he'll be really low, and then be back high the next. Oh, and I was driving home from work, went over a bump, and got head butted in the cervix. Lol I'm definitely counting down the days now. Being pregnant has gotten old.


----------



## Misscalais

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks everyone was in and out within a hour..
> 
> Bp on arrival was 150/88 ..i was super tense tho hospitals make me nervy..just the smell !!
> 
> She had me lay down while she monitored babues heartbeat which was all ok..she then took bp again and was 140/80..
> So she was happy and urine clear..
> 
> Head midwife still wants keep me monitored so i have to go back tuesday again for bp n urine..
> 
> Im glad there being cautious..
> 
> The lady at the side of me was 150/100 at 38 weeks n they kept her in for induction...
> 
> Scary i cud potentually av baby in 4 or 5 weeks xx
> 
> Redhead ope ur bp stays low to hun xx

That is good news! Glad they are taking it seriously though!


----------



## Misscalais

Has anyone got swelling in their ankles/feet? I've never had it with my other pregnancies and over the last week by the end of the day i have completely lost my ankles and they are so hot and tight, i try keep off them as much as i can ( with 3 other children to care for and a household to run ) my hands have slightly swollen as well but mostly the worst upon waking in the morning.


----------



## SaraVO

hellojello25 said:


> 35 weeks today! We are inching ever closer to his due date! It's crazy to think that he could be here within a couple weeks! Little man can't decide whether he wants to be high or low though. I'll wake up one morning and he'll be really low, and then be back high the next. Oh, and I was driving home from work, went over a bump, and got head butted in the cervix. Lol I'm definitely counting down the days now. Being pregnant has gotten old.

We are due date twins. I'm so over it. As soon as he is healthy and ready I would love for him to show up.


----------



## Christie2011

Misscalais said:


> Has anyone got swelling in their ankles/feet? I've never had it with my other pregnancies and over the last week by the end of the day i have completely lost my ankles and they are so hot and tight, i try keep off them as much as i can ( with 3 other children to care for and a household to run ) my hands have slightly swollen as well but mostly the worst upon waking in the morning.


Yep my feet have begun to swell something horrible this week. Not too bad today, but I couldn't get the swelling to go down at all this week. Mine swell just from sitting at my desk all day. My hand have been a little swollen in the mornings for weeks, but not as bad as my feet. I actually bought a blood pressure monitor bc I was afraid it was a sign of pre-e. No seems fine and swelling is down today. My sister took my kids and gave me some time to just put my feet up. I think that helped a lot.

These were my feet last night. I was able to get the swelling down in the left a little by putting it up on my knee. Not an easy feat but I was desperate for some relief. Doing the same with my right did not help at all. I could press a finger into my ankle and leave an indentation.
 



Attached Files:







20160311_175656.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3









2016-03-12 17.19.42.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kay0102

Misscalais said:


> Has anyone got swelling in their ankles/feet? I've never had it with my other pregnancies and over the last week by the end of the day i have completely lost my ankles and they are so hot and tight, i try keep off them as much as i can ( with 3 other children to care for and a household to run ) my hands have slightly swollen as well but mostly the worst upon waking in the morning.

This is the only pregnancy I haven't suffered with swelling. Make sure you drink plenty it strangely helps and will reduce it a lot xx


----------



## Misscalais

Christie2011 said:


> Yep my feet have begun to swell something horrible this week. Not too bad today, but I couldn't get the swelling to go down at all this week. Mine swell just from sitting at my desk all day. My hand have been a little swollen in the mornings for weeks, but not as bad as my feet. I actually bought a blood pressure monitor bc I was afraid it was a sign of pre-e. No seems fine and swelling is down today. My sister took my kids and gave me some time to just put my feet up. I think that helped a lot.
> 
> These were my feet last night. I was able to get the swelling down in the left a little by putting it up on my knee. Not an easy feat but I was desperate for some relief. Doing the same with my right did not help at all. I could press a finger into my ankle and leave an indentation.

Mine look like this too. Its so awful isn't it, my DH had a little giggle last night about it. I wasn't amused! Im glad you got to put them up for a little bit :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Kay0102 said:


> This is the only pregnancy I haven't suffered with swelling. Make sure you drink plenty it strangely helps and will reduce it a lot xx

Thanks hun ill up the water intake x


----------



## emma4g63

I havnt had aby yet but with my dd towards the end i ballooned with it...comfy shoes n put feet up wen can hun xxx


----------



## xSweetTartx

I have swelling now and I did last time too. I've been told it's water retention and will be there no matter how much I drink. It went away a couple weeks after birth :shrug: The only good thing is that it means a lot of your weight right now is all water so don't worry about what the scale says :)

I survived my DC adventure but my body feels like it's falling apart! Waaaaay too much walking was done.


----------



## babyjan

I didn't get swelling till after I gave birth! As soon as he was out my legs really ballooned!


----------



## princess2406

Bless you hope your feet have been better today the swelling looks painful! I didn't suffer until after having baby. Make sure you drink plenty of water and speak to me if it doesn't go down hun x


----------



## laila 44

Christie2011 said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone got swelling in their ankles/feet? I've never had it with my other pregnancies and over the last week by the end of the day i have completely lost my ankles and they are so hot and tight, i try keep off them as much as i can ( with 3 other children to care for and a household to run ) my hands have slightly swollen as well but mostly the worst upon waking in the morning.
> 
> 
> Yep my feet have begun to swell something horrible this week. Not too bad today, but I couldn't get the swelling to go down at all this week. Mine swell just from sitting at my desk all day. My hand have been a little swollen in the mornings for weeks, but not as bad as my feet. I actually bought a blood pressure monitor bc I was afraid it was a sign of pre-e. No seems fine and swelling is down today. My sister took my kids and gave me some time to just put my feet up. I think that helped a lot.
> 
> These were my feet last night. I was able to get the swelling down in the left a little by putting it up on my knee. Not an easy feat but I was desperate for some relief. Doing the same with my right did not help at all. I could press a finger into my ankle and leave an indentation.Click to expand...


Oh my. Your swelling seems extreme. I had horrible swelling with my first my feet looked like yours. After a very long 26 hour labor I ended up with pulmonary edema! The water just went into my lungs from how much I was swollen. I would speak to your dr. Honestly it doesn't look right and you are still quite early on to swell to that point. Try putting your feet up, elevated above your heart and I'd request blood and urine to rule out pre e


----------



## SaraVO

I put on my first underwire bra in months and I had a realization. Being nine months pregnant is kind of like wearing your most uncomfortable ill fitting bra 24/7.


----------



## Brunette_21

hellojello25 said:


> 35 weeks today! We are inching ever closer to his due date! It's crazy to think that he could be here within a couple weeks! Little man can't decide whether he wants to be high or low though. I'll wake up one morning and he'll be really low, and then be back high the next. Oh, and I was driving home from work, went over a bump, and got head butted in the cervix. Lol I'm definitely counting down the days now. Being pregnant has gotten old.

The cervix shots are brutal this wee one just does it for fun i think lol xx


----------



## Christie2011

Swelling has stayed away today and I may even say that my feet/ankles look normal. I wonder if sitting at my desk all day at work again tomorrow will bring the swelling back. I guess we shall see.

I think my girls have had a growth spurt this weekend. It seems a thousand time more impossible to maneuver to do anything....getting off the couch, to even sit on the toilet, turning over in bed and just about doing anything.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Christie2011 said:


> Swelling has stayed away today and I may even say that my feet/ankles look normal. I wonder if sitting at my desk all day at work again tomorrow will bring the swelling back. I guess we shall see.
> 
> I think my girls have had a growth spurt this weekend. It seems a thousand time more impossible to maneuver to do anything....getting off the couch, to even sit on the toilet, turning over in bed and just about doing anything.

Im right there with you! I think my twins have had a growth spurt this weekend too, I said that to my husband this morning. The weight is so much heavier than a day or so ago (and I truly thought it couldn't feel any heavier before - now it's just unreal). I have to count to 3 to gain momentum just to get out of a seat or get off of the toilet. I can barely stand up or walk.

I hope your swelling stays away xx


----------



## SaraVO

xSweetTartx said:


> I have swelling now and I did last time too. I've been told it's water retention and will be there no matter how much I drink. It went away a couple weeks after birth :shrug: The only good thing is that it means a lot of your weight right now is all water so don't worry about what the scale says :)
> 
> I survived my DC adventure but my body feels like it's falling apart! Waaaaay too much walking was done.

I can't even imagine playing tourist in DC right now. My goodness I'm proud of you for doing it. now, sit down, I think you should have an extra big bowl of ice cream.


----------



## Misscalais

Christie2011 said:


> Swelling has stayed away today and I may even say that my feet/ankles look normal. I wonder if sitting at my desk all day at work again tomorrow will bring the swelling back. I guess we shall see.
> 
> I think my girls have had a growth spurt this weekend. It seems a thousand time more impossible to maneuver to do anything....getting off the couch, to even sit on the toilet, turning over in bed and just about doing anything.

Thats great hun. Mine hasn't gone, when i wake it's slightly less swollen but by the end of the day i can hardly stand on them. Mw appt tomorrow so will see what she thinks, i tried to elevated them as much as i could today between school run, looking after bub, 3 big loads of washing and grocery shopping. I don't know how people expect you to take it easy when there's so much to do :brat: i can't even imagine how much harder it would be with twins! I think you will find the swelling will come back. You might have to try get up and walk around for a few minutes more often during the day to help with the circulation.


----------



## Bekah78

I don't know why but this weekend was hard work with moving around. I felt tired and breathless and was struggling. Began to wonder if I'd get through another 4 weeks of working..... But this morning I've woken up full of energy, breathing is easier and I feel like I can move around better too. Even made it out for a 45 min walk in the sunshine at lunch. Hoping this feeling lasts for a few more weeks. First time I've felt this good in ages. Thinking baby has shifted position and am getting more air in my lungs. 

Hope you ladies suffering with swelling get some improvement. Looks painful from the picture.


----------



## hellojello25

Yeah, the thought of working for 5 more weeks makes me want to cry, but I know that I'll get through it. Potentially its 7 more weeks, but I'm trying to be optimistic. Little guy dropped over the weekend, so I'm hoping for an early delivery around 38 weeks, though I know that dropping has little to do with when you'll go into labor.

And I hope the swelling gets better for you ladies as well. I get puffy feet, but nothing like that picture! Luckily we all don't have too much longer!! We just have to hang in there!


----------



## Qmama79

Over 37 w now & not a single sign of anything happening. I'm trying to walk this baby out ... But apart from terribly sore feet, I don't have any pelvic pains or backache... 
Pfffff.... Just want the bundle to come NOW!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

SaraVO said:


> I can't even imagine playing tourist in DC right now. My goodness I'm proud of you for doing it. now, sit down, I think you should have an extra big bowl of ice cream.

Haha. Don't be too proud! :rofl: I cried my way up the last hill I had to walk. My husband held my hand and cheered me on but I honestly wanted to be left there to perish :haha:

-----------------------------
On a side note, I did some minor gardening today. Putting in new flowers so it doesn't look barren when people arrive for my shower next Sunday :) Now I'm cuddling with my heating pad for as long as my son is still napping.

I'm pretty sure I've dropped. Someone mentioned my belly button today and I realized that I couldn't see it. It was in plain view last week and now it's practically pointing down :haha:
-----------------------------
I hope that something happens soon for you Qmama!


----------



## Redhead84

Over the 37 week mark now and no sign of anything but am hoping to get to 39 at least so not too bothered yet. 

I keep thinking that baby might have dropped a bit but it's not engaged yet but walking is now becoming interesting! Kudos to anyone who goes sight seeing I can barely get up the stairs! 

I've just got the threenager down to bed, oh my word what a chore that it at the moment!, have scoffed a whole bar of chocolate in what must be record time (bad me) and now I'm trying to decide whether to see how many questions I get on University Challenge (or see how much thicker I've got in the 11 years since I graduated from Oxford haha!) or go to bed.


----------



## Mikihob

April can't come fast enough! I want him out early too! No more work!

I am sorry you ladies have such bad feet swelling. I have finger swelling when I get too hot which is rough when my rings are still on. 
My issues are the pelvic pain and the cervix pain. Baby finds it necessary to headbump my cervix, so my doc thinks, and it causes a slight sharpness for about 3 seconds and is gone. It's quiet uncomfortable. 

Hang in there ladies! It's so close!! :happydance:


----------



## babyjan

Was out and about in the high street today and returned home in so much pain! Any time he moves it's like his on a nerve? My lower back kills and the lightning crotch it's getting out of hand.


----------



## Brunette_21

babyjan said:


> Was out and about in the high street today and returned home in so much pain! Any time he moves it's like his on a nerve? My lower back kills and the lightning crotch it's getting out of hand.

I know that feeling its brutal all wee ones movements are painful now xx


----------



## princess2406

I'm making an extra effort every day this week to make sure me and ds walk to and from nursery, 1 because the weather is getting nicer and 2 for the extra excercise! However lightening crotch was horrendous today walking back up the hill. Won't be long now ladies for us all x


----------



## Christie2011

I haven't been doing too much walking. I'm afraid of the crotch/pelvic pain. I remember the first walk I took with my last pregnancy that cause that pain for a week. I also don't want the twins to come too early so trying not to get anything moving/spreading.

I think the cooler weather helped, my swelling stayed away today. Or it was very minimal/not noticeable and definitely not painful like it was last week.

I've been interviewing for nannies over the last week. I really hate interviewing for nannies. They seem like a commodity and I can't get the experience I want for what I can pay and I don't want to scare away any potential good ones who will accept what I can afford, but I still want the best one.


----------



## dani_tinks

Walking is horrible :nope: :hugs: So uncomfortable and painful. I refuse to stop because the exercise is good and the weather is so beautiful here in the uk at the moment but my goodness. Not long ladies, not long xx


----------



## KatieMK

I've developed acute carpal tunnel from swelling in my arms and hands. My fingers feel like they are going to burst sometimes, and I haven't been able to feel my fingertips in a month. They started hurting so badly when I was sleeping, even with wrist braces, that I was having to get up 4-5 times a night. My doctor finally referred me to physical therapy, and now I have to go twice a week to manage the pain. If you let things get too bad for too long, apparently you can do some permanent nerve damage. So, if your swelling is very painful and you're not able to find ways to manage it, definitely tell your doctor!!


----------



## Brunette_21

Are you ladies using your pregnancy balls yet and if so how long for, im finding its helping with sleeping through spd xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I've never had a pregnancy ball in any of my pregnancies. Do you ladies really rate them? Never been entirely sure what their purpose is...


----------



## xSweetTartx

I have been using my ball for a couple weeks. It helps work out the pain. I'm on it an hour or two at a time :)


----------



## babyjan

Yeah OH got me a ball a few weeks back, apparently helps with aches and back pains but I've not really used it much..


----------



## Brunette_21

it really has helped with pelvic pain this time around xx and the closer you get it apparently helps the baby go down xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

I find it really helps with spd and back pain, it's almost like it realigns me. It's super comfy to sit on too and I find it easier to get up from than the sofa.


----------



## Mikihob

I took my friend's toddler to the store with me last night so they could their taxes and boy am I sore today. She loves to cuddle so I carried her for a bit at the end- not long because I don't want to hurt myself BUT it apparently took it's toll. (the shopping or playing at my house afterwards. :winkwink:) I was SO sore last night every time I had to pee AND this morning. 

I am so ready to not have my hips sing the rice krispies song. :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

Ok girls, im so fed up and done with this pregnancy.
What are you all most looking forward to once bub finally arrives ( other than your precious baby lol )
Im looking forward to being able to lay how ever i want in bed without needing a million pillows, a glass of wine, waking up without feeling like ive been on the drink all night, and generally just being without pain.


----------



## princess2406

I hav a birthing ball and find it so comfortable, especially helps my back pain.

I'm most looking forward to not going for a wee a million times a day and a nice glass of wine!


----------



## Redhead84

Misscalais said:


> Ok girls, im so fed up and done with this pregnancy.
> What are you all most looking forward to once bub finally arrives ( other than your precious baby lol )
> Im looking forward to being able to lay how ever i want in bed without needing a million pillows, a glass of wine, waking up without feeling like ive been on the drink all night, and generally just being without pain.

Being able to chuffing move!!!! 

And being out of pain with my hernias (especially once they've been fixed... Seeing surgeon again 6 weeks after baby).

Eating boiled eggs and soldiers, and pate, and going for a jog, being able to sit and build lego with my son, being able to wear nice shoes again, and normal jeans, so so many things haha!

We're due date buddies, not long to go!


----------



## babyjan

Heartburn and a lopsided bump tonight ahaha!

Anyone else get a funny shaped bump? It happens usually when I get out of bed or a laying position.


----------



## Redhead84

Mine has a huge lump our front where my hernias are. It makes me a bit self conscious but not long to go!


----------



## hellojello25

Started my weekly appointments! Cervix is closed as of now, which is expected. I asked if the baby was large as they measured my uterus and he's on the higher side of normal. The doctor told me that between 35-36 weeks the measurement should be between 34-38 cm and and that the little man was measuring at 37-38 cm. They're going to keep an eye on him and if the measurement starts getting too big, they're going to do an ultrasound between 37-38 weeks. And if he's really big, they're going to talk about inducing me around 38-39 weeks. He said that if this becomes a concern, they definitely won't let me go past my due date.

So my father and my brother are both 6'8", the father of the baby is 6'3" and I'm over 6' myself, which is why this is a concern to us. Either way, as long as the baby is happy and healthy, it makes no difference to me. :)


----------



## SaraVO

Misscalais said:


> Ok girls, im so fed up and done with this pregnancy.
> What are you all most looking forward to once bub finally arrives ( other than your precious baby lol )
> Im looking forward to being able to lay how ever i want in bed without needing a million pillows, a glass of wine, waking up without feeling like ive been on the drink all night, and generally just being without pain.

ditto. sleeping on my belly again. hands down. I want to sleep on my belly! the bottle of wine that has been sitting on my counter since my birthday. I'll probably be drunk after half a glass but still.... wine!! and being off of work for my maternity leave. Just home, still resting with my little man. and seeing what he looks like. god I am dying to know what he looks like. this is the worst kind of anticipation. I daydream about him all day everyday. I think I'm inventing what I think his little face is going to look like in my head because I want to see him so badly. and having his name settled. signed on his birth certificate. I feel like my husband is a walking grenade waiting to spring some last minute decision on me that I don't know if I'll like. and being myself again. I mean not totally myself. 

oh, and one more thing.. normal sex. there. said it. but, I really want my husband on top, not treating me like a pregnant lady sex. I kind of embarrassed myself. oh well..


----------



## xSweetTartx

Looking forward to not having to pee every 5 minutes, not being in constant pelvic pain, wine and having my own internal space!!!!
----------------------------
I am so irritable today. I'm snappy and mean :haha:
I don't know how my husband survives


----------



## Christie2011

ugh. The swelling is back :( I probably didn't drink enough water today.


----------



## Qmama79

Looking forward to cuddling both my boys, to red wine & blue cheese, to free movement, to my OH's vasectomy once baby is born (I can go through labour, so he can do that...he's terrified), build up a healthy sex life again without birth control, enjoy the summer, breathe freely.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I'm looking forward to walking again without wincing in pain, being able to breathe properly again without a restricted diaphragm, being able to roll over in bed, being able to drive again as right now I can't fit behind the steering wheel, being able to take my two year old to the park again without feeling like I'm going to collapse, and finally I'm looking forward to a HUGE and well deserved glass of bubbles! (or two) :wine:


----------



## Redhead84

4:30am wake up call this morning from threenager who has started to decide that every night at this exact time he wants to sleep with us - he's never ever been one to sleep in our bed unless ill.

He then proceeds to mess about for an hour or so before we get annoyed and he goes back upstairs, cue crying and more stress. Anyone else's older child/children starting to struggle with sleep? Is this just coincidence or part of the whole baby/stamp feet/control thing?


----------



## Bekah78

Can't wait to be out of maternity clothes. So bored of them now. I'm still able to wear heels without suffering but boots are taking some effort to get on and off, just because bump gets in the way. Thankfully haven't had spd etc. I've missed certain foods and definitely can't wait to enjoy wine again. 

I have a ball also. I used it occasionally. Find if I have a day lazing around the house it's good to use to get a change of position. It's also helped get baby head down although he still wriggles about so he doesn't stay that way. I'll need to start using it more often. 

Is there anything you'll miss when no longer pregnant? I've always been small busted so have enjoyed being bigger and am a little worried they'll disappear again. Certainly felt more body confident since they came along.


----------



## Misscalais

Bekah78 said:


> Can't wait to be out of maternity clothes. So bored of them now. I'm still able to wear heels without suffering but boots are taking some effort to get on and off, just because bump gets in the way. Thankfully haven't had spd etc. I've missed certain foods and definitely can't wait to enjoy wine again.
> 
> I have a ball also. I used it occasionally. Find if I have a day lazing around the house it's good to use to get a change of position. It's also helped get baby head down although he still wriggles about so he doesn't stay that way. I'll need to start using it more often.
> 
> Is there anything you'll miss when no longer pregnant? I've always been small busted so have enjoyed being bigger and am a little worried they'll disappear again. Certainly felt more body confident since they came along.

Yes ill miss my boobs.. once i stop breast feeding they deflate back to a small B cup. Im actually getting a boob job next year though :)


----------



## dani_tinks

I'm looking forward to not being in constant pain! Being able to walk without the pressure and needing to wee. Being able to exercise again. A glass of red wine. 

Full term today, I see the light!! xx


----------



## Hayley90

X


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm jealous of you 37 weekers! 2 more weeks for me and then with any luck I can get this baby out. She will probably be mean and make me wait but I have hope :haha:
--------------------------------------
My son is also very clingy and temperamental lately. The closer we get to birth, the more he acts out or clings. I think they just know that change is coming. :) Not any less frustrating though. I love him but it gets exhausting quick.
-------------------------------------
So the baby expo sale that I have been looking forward to is in 2 days on Friday. My mother has decided to cancel on me last minute. This means that my husband and son have to come along instead because I cannot physically haul my expected loot by myself. Getting a swing, bouncer and clothes for both my son and baby. Plus any other bits that I find. I'm really miffed and it will be a lot harder now.


----------



## emma4g63

Happy full term dani tinks

Im to jelous ;)

Im in agony with pressure down below sitting hurts !!

Back to midwife tommorow for another bp check..
Im debating whether they will sign me off as work is very stressfull at the moment and not sure its the best thing to do and work another 4 weeks..
Ill see wat mw says 

X


----------



## hal423

Hi ladies! Mind if I join?

My c section is scheduled for 4/18 and I wish I could fast forward time until then!

I'm looking forward to having an ice cold beer once baby is out! We moved to Seattle last year and west coast beer is so much better than east coast beer - oh, how I've missed it! :)

Can't wait to start the labor watch with everyone. I'm jealous of all the 37 weekers!


----------



## emma4g63

Welcome hal !! Not long until ur section aleast u av a end date :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

WEl come Hal, I lived in Seattle a bit, it's a great city except for the rain ;) love the market!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Welcome! You are so lucky to know exactly when your baby will arrive!
It's a waiting game for the rest of us :haha:
-------------------------------
I can't imagine working emma so you are a trooper!
I can hardly take care of the house and my son let alone other things.
Maybe your midwife will be kind and give you a reason to relax :hugs:
-------------------------------
Honestly, I am so tired, exhausted and in so much pain that I would take another induction if they offered it. As of right now though, I am healthy with normal blood pressure and no complications so I'm stuck waiting *pouts* :rofl: All of today my husband has been saying, "Just 5 more weeks!" "2 more!" "Fiiiive!"

What a butt :haha: He likes to tease but I know he'd be helpless if he could feel what I can.


----------



## hal423

Thanks everyone!

All of our family is still back east so scheduling a c section is easiest so my mom can be here to watch my daughter while I'm in the hospital.

Sweettart - was your first early or did you go overdue? The last few weeks of being in pain and just hoping something would start are the absolute worst!

Cornfieldland - did you live in the city? We like it here so far and thankfully the rainy part of the season is ending. The market is awesome - I walk right by it every day on my way to work. Getting harder to do now though because baby is really low and I get constant lightning crotch - makes me stop in my tracks and squeeze my legs together. Anyone else having this?


----------



## babyjan

Today I've been in excruciating pain starting this morning whilst driving my son to nursery. Driving was making it even worse, it's this weird pressure pain down low and in my back. Any baby movement it makes it seem like my bones are splitting? I don't know how else to describe it but it's horrendous and he feels really low! When I stand it seems to ease a bit but sitting down makes it worse. Laying on my side seems to be helping :/


----------



## xSweetTartx

With my son I had high blood pressure and I was having panic attacks which was elevating his heartbeat. They wanted to induce at 39 weeks but I was silly and scared. I agreed to the induction at 40 weeks because I was worried and didn't want to be selfish should anything bad happen because I wouldn't listen. It went well and both of us were relieved. I've been focusing on "letting go" in terms of control this time and doing my best to just relax and take it easy. :)
---------------------------
I am dealing with severe spd and I have lightning crotch pretty often. I moved too fast to get a baking pan last night and the shock was so bad that it felt as if she was going to burst out. :( You are not alone!


----------



## Misscalais

Welcome hal!


Omg girls, so i know all i seem to be doing is complaining but i have no one else to vent to, hubby just doesn't really seem to care or believe how much pain and discomfort im in.
Sciatic nerve pain went away for a few days but came back 100x worse last night, i can hardly walk. The pain is making me nauseated, i had the heat pack as hot as i could stand it last night and it eased it slightly but once it started to cool it had little effect. Nesting has hit and i can't do anything! Ive finally got both mine and bubs bags packed, i tried to clear out a tall boy in my big boys rooms and couldn't stand long enough to get it all done. Its driving me nuts :cry: im just so, so miserable and i know there's not long to go but i just need this baby to be ready to arrive.


----------



## Bunanie

Hi ladies...

Can I join? My edd is 18/4... As much as I like the freedom of only having my dd, I can't wait to finish being pregnant already.. Argh, especially with the recent (very unseasonal) heat and humidity, I'm soo uncomfortable, constantly sweating like a pig.

I'm planning to work till 37 weeks and so far I haven't done anything to prepare for bub... We bought a new wardrobe from ikea for dd so bub will have her tall boy, but we haven't even put the wardrobe together and haven't touched her current tall boy&#55357;&#56872; On this note, I am hoping bub stays in my tummy so will give me time to sort things out lol


----------



## emma4g63

Bless u misscalais sounds awful that does !!! :(

Its hard to function wen un so much pain and i think men jus dont get it ! Not long for u hun xxx

Try take it easy through nesting stage...

Welcome bunanie 
..good luck working until 37 weeks....im planning until 38 weeks but my recent high bp may meen i dont


----------



## babyjan

I literally can't sit the pain is that extreme. I spoke to a midwife and all she said was take co codomol and to get a belt. When I went mothercare they said they'd order one in but I figured it could possible arrive too late! 

By the time I'm reffered to physio I could have the baby.

Oh and she said the pain will get worse once he starts engaging :| got my midwife apt tomorrow x


----------



## salamander91

Sorry to you ladies with back pain. I had horrendous pain the last week I was pregnant with my son on cocodamol, heat pads and the only time I was even slightly comfortable was sat on the birthing ball. I didn't sleep for a week! It hasn't happened this time thankfully and section in 6 days so FX I can avoid it!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Welcome Bunanie!
--------------------
6 days salamander?! No fair!! :rofl:
Hopefully all goes well for you :hugs: 
--------------------
I have done practically nothing today other than chase/feed my son and I am still somehow exhausted. I have told my husband not to expect any cleaning after our baby shower on Sunday. :haha: It's the last time anyone will be coming over until she gets here and I really can't be bothered. Maybe verrry light cleaning if I suspect labor but otherwise I am so done.


----------



## Christie2011

I thought I was going to go into preterm labor this morning. Had a sudden bought of nausea on the way to work with a terrible rhythmic ache in my back and actually threw up in the parking lot at work. If I hadn't needed to be at work I would have had to tried to make it back home to rest.

Luckily things settled down once I got to my desk and started sipping on some water. Still getting 2-3 BH an hour but no other aches. The girls are much more active then they have been. 

Feet are still swollen, bp is fine though. Next apt isn't until Monday when they have their growth scan and non stress test.


----------



## Mikihob

I feel like my baby boy is bobbing up and down on my cervix. It's a little sharpness I don't like. My docs nurse said as long as it's not a constant thing it's probably pushing on the cervix, but now it's getting a little more frequent. Silly baby. 

Next docs is Thursday, March 24th. I wonder if my doc will check my cervix??? 

I hope he comes early. I don't want to wait another 6 weeks. :winkwink:


----------



## xSweetTartx

Hopefully those little girls calm down and stay put for you Christie!
-----------------------
Mikihob, they may if you are concerned but it depends on the doctor or midwife. I'm hoping to get checked next week at 36 weeks but they probably won't until 37.


----------



## Christie2011

My me checked me at 33 weeks. Probably bc I told her there were times I probav 'll y had more than 4-5 BH in an hour. I don't remember with my first, probably not til 37 or 38 and that was only because I wanted them to check.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls! Feeling so much better today, did a heap of stretches though tears and it really helped. Hopefully it doesn't come back too much more over the next 2 weeks. I totally want to start doing things like nipple stimulation and sex to try see if I can bring labour on but hubby is so busy at work i have to wait until at least easter long weekend to try anything. I really should just be hoping that ill have a due date baby because my mum doesn't arrive to mind my boys until my due date so we would have to have fil and step mil mind them and they haven't even seen DS3 more than 10 times since he was born let alone look after him so it worries me.


----------



## Misscalais

Mikihob said:


> I feel like my baby boy is bobbing up and down on my cervix. It's a little sharpness I don't like. My docs nurse said as long as it's not a constant thing it's probably pushing on the cervix, but now it's getting a little more frequent. Silly baby.
> 
> Next docs is Thursday, March 24th. I wonder if my doc will check my cervix???
> 
> I hope he comes early. I don't want to wait another 6 weeks. :winkwink:

Sounds like lightning crotch. Very painful and annoying.


----------



## Misscalais

Christie2011 said:


> I thought I was going to go into preterm labor this morning. Had a sudden bought of nausea on the way to work with a terrible rhythmic ache in my back and actually threw up in the parking lot at work. If I hadn't needed to be at work I would have had to tried to make it back home to rest.
> 
> Luckily things settled down once I got to my desk and started sipping on some water. Still getting 2-3 BH an hour but no other aches. The girls are much more active then they have been.
> 
> Feet are still swollen, bp is fine though. Next apt isn't until Monday when they have their growth scan and non stress test.

Hope your bubbas stay for a little while longer! I still have my swelling too but bp fine and midwife isn't worried at all.


----------



## Powell130

A little late joining this thread but here I am!! 
I'm technically due April 21 by my LMP at the doc but I go by my O date which puts me due April 24. So while I say I will be 35 weeks on Sunday, I'm technically already there!

Since I get like no sleep I will catch up on this thread in no time! If you ladies will have me? I see lots of familiar names :wave:


----------



## Bekah78

Powell130 said:


> A little late joining this thread but here I am!!
> I'm technically due April 21 by my LMP at the doc but I go by my O date which puts me due April 24. So while I say I will be 35 weeks on Sunday, I'm technically already there!
> 
> Since I get like no sleep I will catch up on this thread in no time! If you ladies will have me? I see lots of familiar names :wave:

Welcome. Snap on the due date. 
:)


----------



## Bekah78

Swollen ankles for third day running. Have my midwife appointment late morning then an anti natal class early afternoon. Working from home around the appointments which is great as saves me the three hours of commuting I'd have been doing. 

Looking forward to a long weekend for Easter. Determined to work up till the 8th but know it might be a struggle in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Redhead84

No sign of anything at all happening here despite being active all day. 

Insomnia has kicked in massively now though so I'm running on empty a little. 

Had to go get bp checked on Weds because I had a visual migraine which left me with partial vision in my left eye. I do get them from time to time though and my bp was actually lower than it has been in the last 6 weeks or so so all good.

Getting a tumble dryer for the first time ever tomorrow, so so excited, and then getting a new car next week, estate family wagon :)

I'm huge and bored now but want baby to stay put a while longer, getting my bikini wax on Tuesday and selfish me wants all clean and tidy before having to deal with labour haha!!!


----------



## Powell130

Bekah78 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> A little late joining this thread but here I am!!
> I'm technically due April 21 by my LMP at the doc but I go by my O date which puts me due April 24. So while I say I will be 35 weeks on Sunday, I'm technically already there!
> 
> Since I get like no sleep I will catch up on this thread in no time! If you ladies will have me? I see lots of familiar names :wave:
> 
> Welcome. Snap on the due date.
> :)Click to expand...

Snap?


----------



## Bekah78

Powell130 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> A little late joining this thread but here I am!!
> I'm technically due April 21 by my LMP at the doc but I go by my O date which puts me due April 24. So while I say I will be 35 weeks on Sunday, I'm technically already there!
> 
> Since I get like no sleep I will catch up on this thread in no time! If you ladies will have me? I see lots of familiar names :wave:
> 
> Welcome. Snap on the due date.
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> Snap?Click to expand...

Snap means same here.... Also due on the 21st.


----------



## Powell130

Oh okay! Never heard of that lol yay for April 21st due dates!!!


----------



## SaraVO

Redhead84 said:


> No sign of anything at all happening here despite being active all day.
> 
> Insomnia has kicked in massively now though so I'm running on empty a little.
> 
> Had to go get bp checked on Weds because I had a visual migraine which left me with partial vision in my left eye. I do get them from time to time though and my bp was actually lower than it has been in the last 6 weeks or so so all good.
> 
> Getting a tumble dryer for the first time ever tomorrow, so so excited, and then getting a new car next week, estate family wagon :)
> 
> I'm huge and bored now but want baby to stay put a while longer, getting my bikini wax on Tuesday and selfish me wants all clean and tidy before having to deal with labour haha!!!

I finally told my husband that I wanted my secrets to be all neat for labor but I really can't show a stranger so as uncomfortable as it is he's going to give me a hand. I'm like you. So ready to not be pregnant anymore but want him to be as big and healthy as I can make him. I know in the bigger picture a few weeks goes by so fast but every day seems to take so long. I sucked it up through all the morning sickness but this is something else entirely. Kinda like trying to walk around in ski boots all day every day. Unbelievably uncomfortable.


----------



## Redhead84

SaraVO said:


> Redhead84 said:
> 
> 
> No sign of anything at all happening here despite being active all day.
> 
> Insomnia has kicked in massively now though so I'm running on empty a little.
> 
> Had to go get bp checked on Weds because I had a visual migraine which left me with partial vision in my left eye. I do get them from time to time though and my bp was actually lower than it has been in the last 6 weeks or so so all good.
> 
> Getting a tumble dryer for the first time ever tomorrow, so so excited, and then getting a new car next week, estate family wagon :)
> 
> I'm huge and bored now but want baby to stay put a while longer, getting my bikini wax on Tuesday and selfish me wants all clean and tidy before having to deal with labour haha!!!
> 
> I finally told my husband that I wanted my secrets to be all neat for labor but I really can't show a stranger so as uncomfortable as it is he's going to give me a hand. I'm like you. So ready to not be pregnant anymore but want him to be as big and healthy as I can make him. I know in the bigger picture a few weeks goes by so fast but every day seems to take so long. I sucked it up through all the morning sickness but this is something else entirely. Kinda like trying to walk around in ski boots all day every day. Unbelievably uncomfortable.Click to expand...

I don't trust my husband :haha:

I had it done last time too and it's painful but all over in 20 minutes and the beauticians I go to are the best I've ever found for it so happy I'm in safe hands. 

I've just about managed to make a cake with my son today as he was badgering me, thank heavens for my Kenwood is all I can say!


----------



## Powell130

Copy and pasted update from the April Raindrops group so you lovely ladies kinda know where I'm at
Had my 35 week check up today! And GBS swab. And 28 week blood work since I didn't go in to have it done back then since I refused the glucose test again. 
Had to get a prescription for the pain in my hips and back which will hopefully help me sleep! She was going to prescribe me Ambien but I opted for pain meds because Ambien kinda scares me! 
I am 1CM already! Eek! And graduated to weekly appointments! 
Weight gain has slowed which doesn't surprise me since I can't eat much at once and feel STUFFED like all the time! 

I've realized I definitely prefer my male doc over the female. She spends no time with me compared to him! He will chat and ask me if I have any questions or concerns and goes over ways to help with any issues I'm having. She just does what she needs to do and is out. It's kinda irritating!
 



Attached Files:







VZM.IMG_20160317_171922.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xSweetTartx

Glad to see you here Powell :) My little one is due the 21st but hoping to go sooner. :haha:
----------------------------
I went to the baby sale today and scored big! Added pictures of a few of my favorite acquired items. :)

After my baby shower/sprinkle on Sunday I figure I will finally pack my hospital bag. I'll have everything that she will be getting before birth so I might as well. I have my 36 week appointment coming on Tuesday and they will be doing an ultrasound! Pretty excited. Otherwise, still haven't finished cleaning my house and in search of Snow White to whistle me some singing/cleaning animal friends :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







20160318_125336.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 6









20160318_125655.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3









20160318_130536.jpg
File size: 76.5 KB
Views: 2









20160318_134547.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2









20160318_134734.jpg
File size: 126.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bekah78

You did really well sweettart do love a bit of retail therapy.


----------



## hal423

I really should get a wax soon too - I hate trying to shave when you can't see a darn thing. And I definitely don't trust my husband to do it!

Sorry for all you gals that have insomnia and swelling. I haven't had that hit yet thankfully. With my daughter I barely got one hour of sleep a night in the last month - I just laid on the couch watching reruns of Roseanne, Friends, Fresh Prince and whatever else was on between 1am and 6am. I was a complete zombie at work. I think the only reason I'm able to sleep now is because of the antihistamine my dr gave me for the PUPPS. It seriously knocks me out.

Yesterday and today the lightning crotch and rectal pressure have been insane. I feel like baby is gonna fall out and I keep walking around with my legs squeezed shut. The only time it's not hurting is if I'm laying down. I hope she changes position soon because I plan to keep working and walking to the office up until c section day!

Sweettart - you did score big with baby things! Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Christie2011

I went in for a bit of monitoring today. After getting baseball sized ankles three times since last night, including the middle of the night, I thought I'd go and make sure it was just normal swelling.

Of course the swelling had decreased a lot when I got to L&D, but they still did all the monitoring and blood work. No pre-e at the moment, almost watchable protein, so I have jugs to fill on Sunday. My count was 290 today where 300 would have been the watch level. BP was fine as was everything else. Baby very mobile and wouldn't keep monitors on.

Dr decided to check cervix since I was having a bunch of contractions, but only 40% effaced, not dilated at all yet and Baby A is at -3. So far the girls are staying right where they need to.


----------



## emma4g63

Sweettart adorable items !!! So girly and cute x

Hal im with yw n the wax hun ...its such hard work shaving !

Christie hlad the twins are good and staying put for now and no pre e..i had my bloods yesterday in triage as high bp but all is clear xxx


----------



## Misscalais

xSweetTartx said:


> Glad to see you here Powell :) My little one is due the 21st but hoping to go sooner. :haha:
> ----------------------------
> I went to the baby sale today and scored big! Added pictures of a few of my favorite acquired items. :)
> 
> After my baby shower/sprinkle on Sunday I figure I will finally pack my hospital bag. I'll have everything that she will be getting before birth so I might as well. I have my 36 week appointment coming on Tuesday and they will be doing an ultrasound! Pretty excited. Otherwise, still haven't finished cleaning my house and in search of Snow White to whistle me some singing/cleaning animal friends :rofl:

Omg so adorable!!! I still need to get bubs a bouncer and a swing seems i got rid of all mine after DS3 grew out of them. I'm excited to be able to get cute pink ones this time.


----------



## Powell130

Pretty excited about this
https://www.wral.com/volunteer-doula-program-offered-in-vance-granville-counties/15058401/


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thanks everyone! Consignment events really save my bum when it comes to money. Everything I purchased was less than half what it would have been new. The swing and bouncer hardly have any wear. :) Though, the swing is soooo advanced compared to what I had for my son! It's nice to be able to upgrade. 
----------------------------------
Baby shower/sprinkle in the morning!!
-----------------------------------
That looks really cool Powell! Are you considering becoming a doula?


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Thanks everyone! Consignment events really save my bum when it comes to money. Everything I purchased was less than half what it would have been new. The swing and bouncer hardly have any wear. :) Though, the swing is soooo advanced compared to what I had for my son! It's nice to be able to upgrade.
> ----------------------------------
> Baby shower/sprinkle in the morning!!
> -----------------------------------
> That looks really cool Powell! Are you considering becoming a doula?

Possibly a doula or a lactation consultant when I go back to work but I'm excited about it because I want a doula for this birth after the way my delivery went with #1,. I believe that my amazing MW is the only reason I didn't have a section because he got stuck for 45 minutes, he was sunny side up and his shoulders almost kept him from coming out but she maneuvered him out Superman style with his arm out over his head. I'm not confident these small town doctors would have done that, I think they would have done a section. And the section rate at the hospital I'm delivering at has a higher than the national average section rate


----------



## Redhead84

38 weeks and counting. Got a busy week coming up getting son sorted and visiting his new nursery/pretty school, got to try and get his bedroom painted now the plaster is finally dry, rearrange spare room... My husband's new business is going live this week so stress and long days for him meaning v long days for me too. We could do with baby staying put this week because not sure where we'd fond the time haha! 

On good side, got a new tumble dryer yesterday and getting a new car on Thursday, my second child purchases :) 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Powell130

35 weeks and 35 days to go!! Wow it's coming quick now. The last few weeks kinda crept by but it's picking back up!


----------



## m0mmyCool

3 more weeks until my c-section!:wacko::cloud9:

I recently noticed baby is low and I sometimes get sharp pains in my cervix. Hope we can make it to our date.


----------



## Powell130

m0mmyCool said:


> 3 more weeks until my c-section!:wacko::cloud9:
> 
> I recently noticed baby is low and I sometimes get sharp pains in my cervix. Hope we can make it to our date.

Say hello to "lightning crotch"
I only had it at the end of my first pregnancy but this time I've had it since second tri! It stops me in my tracks sometimes!! Ouch!


----------



## hal423

So exciting we're all getting so close! My c section is 4 weeks from tomorrow and I have constant lightning crotch. Not sure if dr will check my cervix at all at my 36 week spot since I've already been scheduled for a c section but I'm kinda curious whether all these cervix shocks are doing anything to it! I didn't have this with my daughter


----------



## Powell130

From what I remember reading, lightning crotch isn't your cervix dilating. It's caused by pressure from the baby

I'm sure you could ask them to check tho!

Edited to add: 
https://trimestertalk.com/lightning-crotch/


----------



## babyjan

Yeah I got lightning crotch with my first and a lot earlier with this baby! It definitely something to do with baby on cervix


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> Yeah I got lightning crotch with my first and a lot earlier with this baby! It definitely something to do with baby on cervix

I got it super early this time too!!! Like very early pregnancy then it went away for a while and has been back since second tri! It was one of my first "symptoms"


----------



## xSweetTartx

You're very lucky that she helped you through it! Hopefully you get what you want for this birth too :)
-------------------------
My baby shower went wonderfully today. I am not feeling too well now though so I am cuddled up in bed drinking water to hopefully relieve some of this pain and discomfort. My mother is paranoid and keeps texting me but honestly I think it was just a stressful day. :haha: 

Tomorrow I will have to sort through everything and finally pack my hospital bag. Last time with my son, I had it packed early because of the first time mom jitters. This time feels so much more casual if that makes any sense?


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> You're very lucky that she helped you through it! Hopefully you get what you want for this birth too :)
> -------------------------
> My baby shower went wonderfully today. I am not feeling too well now though so I am cuddled up in bed drinking water to hopefully relieve some of this pain and discomfort. My mother is paranoid and keeps texting me but honestly I think it was just a stressful day. :haha:
> 
> Tomorrow I will have to sort through everything and finally pack my hospital bag. Last time with my son, I had it packed early because of the first time mom jitters. This time feels so much more casual if that makes any sense?

Was the first part of your post for me?

That makes perfect sense! Last time I googled lots of check lists and made sure i had everything I could possibly think of that I MAY need. Now that I know what is necessary and what's not i feel more at ease! 
I suppose I could start packing my bags since I can't get his room ready but I'm lazy lol


----------



## SaraVO

I finished my bag and the baby bag today. except my own outfit to come home in. but that is because I really don't have a lot of clothes to wear these days and I kind of need the ones I have and I'm thinking I will still need maternity pants to come home in so that will be last minute. And my makeup and I need to buy a paperback and a couple of magazines. but, his bag is all packed and we live less than five minutes from the hospital so I'm not terribly concerned it will be pretty easy for someone to go get something for me. I also did my phone list, who to text who to call and in what order. and got phone numbers for delivery food written down, his baby book is packed for his foot and hand prints. My husband has his change of clothes, toothpaste and deodorant. I need to get a roll of quarters for the vending machine. It's kind of surreal but my insurance covers two days for a normal birth but four if we end up in a C-section situation so I want to be prepped.


----------



## Powell130

I'm not sure about this hospital but where we delivered #1 they gave us a free sets of feet print stickers! It was neat! And convenient because I didn't think about bringing his baby book for them lol I think we got three sets


----------



## salamander91

2 days until my section eek! I have my pre op appointment this evening. It's all feeling very real now!


----------



## Redhead84

salamander91 said:


> 2 days until my section eek! I have my pre op appointment this evening. It's all feeling very real now!

Argh, good luck!!! 

I've woken this morning feeling mega hot, woosy and generally rubbish. Got a mega busy week so could do without it to be honest, just going to see if I can stay hydrated and get through it.


----------



## Misscalais

salamander91 said:


> 2 days until my section eek! I have my pre op appointment this evening. It's all feeling very real now!

Omg soooo close!!! Im excited for you!


----------



## xSweetTartx

It was meant for you Powell! :) Sorry, I'll make sure to point that out next time. :haha:
My list of needed things for the bag is tiny compared to last time. The only thing I'll do particularly different this time is pack a few extra footie jammies for her. With Tyler, We were there from Friday to Monday. He was born at 2:24 am on Saturday. He had some jaundice issues so until he had passed a lot of poopy, we couldn't leave. My husband had to go back to the house to get him more clothes. For me, I'm not too worried. I stayed in the hospital gowns until Sunday before I hopped in one of my night gowns and On Monday I threw on a pair of pajama pants and called it a day. :haha: I found the aftermath of birth was more intense than expected and had no plans of ruining my own clothes. Last time I also brought a book and movies and my laptop. None of it was used. So just the cell phone this time. 
---------------------------------------------------------------
I feel almost as if this is more me checking off things for later so I might as well make a quick list.
1-2 Pajamas for me
4-5 Pajamas for her
Travel shampoo
Cell Phone charger
1-2 Swaddle Me's
Hair brush 
Snacks

Probably forgetting something but for the past 15 minutes, my son has been making me reload his dart gun and pull the lever so that he can aim it juuuust past my head every time. '<.<


----------



## Brunette_21

Well i had a growth scan today and baby is measuring 40w5d, im 35 weeks todays and weighs 7lb7 just now eeekk xxx


----------



## SaraVO

xSweetTartx said:


> It was meant for you Powell! :) Sorry, I'll make sure to point that out next time. :haha:
> My list of needed things for the bag is tiny compared to last time. The only thing I'll do particularly different this time is pack a few extra footie jammies for her. With Tyler, We were there from Friday to Monday. He was born at 2:24 am on Saturday. He had some jaundice issues so until he had passed a lot of poopy, we couldn't leave. My husband had to go back to the house to get him more clothes. For me, I'm not too worried. I stayed in the hospital gowns until Sunday before I hopped in one of my night gowns and On Monday I threw on a pair of pajama pants and called it a day. :haha: I found the aftermath of birth was more intense than expected and had no plans of ruining my own clothes. Last time I also brought a book and movies and my laptop. None of it was used. So just the cell phone this time.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> I feel almost as if this is more me checking off things for later so I might as well make a quick list.
> 1-2 Pajamas for me
> 4-5 Pajamas for her
> Travel shampoo
> Cell Phone charger
> 1-2 Swaddle Me's
> Hair brush
> Snacks
> 
> Probably forgetting something but for the past 15 minutes, my son has been making me reload his dart gun and pull the lever so that he can aim it juuuust past my head every time. '<.<

 I have two footy pajamas and two of those long sleepers three onesies five pairs of socks and two hats packed for him... is that enough? For me I have two of those horrible grandma nightgowns a robe socks and depends. I will add normal clothes later. My husband has a pair of comfy pants and underwear and socks.


----------



## SaraVO

And his special can't believe I spent 30 bucks on a newborn outfit coming home from the hospital looking adorable little footy outfit. It has a bowtie. I also packed a blanket so our dog can be introduced to his smell. Don't know how much that will help.


----------



## xSweetTartx

That should be enough Sara :)
I wouldn't worry too much about normal clothes for you unless you are expecting company after getting home. I found that I was very tender and loose pajama pants were most comfortable. Though I guess it depends more on how you personally feel :hugs: I do recommend darker colors for pants just in case!

Our dog was quite excited to meet our son. He had protected my baby bump the entire pregnancy and never left his side when we got home. He just knew that Tyler was the same creature from my tummy. :) Their sense of smell is incredible so I imagine if your dog is nervous at all the blanket would be a great start!


----------



## Powell130

Omg I had a tooth extraction earlier and the numbness is wearing off and my prescription is still at the pharmacy and #1 is napping so I won't be able to get it for a few hours. I think I'm gonna try to nap too


----------



## SaraVO

xSweetTartx said:


> That should be enough Sara :)
> I wouldn't worry too much about normal clothes for you unless you are expecting company after getting home. I found that I was very tender and loose pajama pants were most comfortable. Though I guess it depends more on how you personally feel :hugs: I do recommend darker colors for pants just in case!
> 
> Our dog was quite excited to meet our son. He had protected my baby bump the entire pregnancy and never left his side when we got home. He just knew that Tyler was the same creature from my tummy. :) Their sense of smell is incredible so I imagine if your dog is nervous at all the blanket would be a great start!

she is a sweetheart. she has been smelling around my belly and lately she presses her ear up to my stomach like she's listening to him. she gets bumped a lot when he kicks and she's gotten used to it. at first she ran away.. it was pretty dang funny. she's also turned into a Velcro dog the last month or so. it reminds me of when she was a puppy she follows me room from room, and getting her to go walking with my husband without me is becoming impossible he has to drag her away from the house. she definitely knows that something is going on. I've turned on his swing until she ignores it now. I've let her smell all over the nursery, shown her just about everything. I'm not worried about her hurting him, just being sensitive and confused.


----------



## SaraVO

Powell130 said:


> Omg I had a tooth extraction earlier and the numbness is wearing off and my prescription is still at the pharmacy and #1 is napping so I won't be able to get it for a few hours. I think I'm gonna try to nap too

my dentist would only do a cleaning on me once I was pregnant. I can't imagine getting a tooth pulled right now.. yikes!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Awwe! Sounds like she is going to do just fine! :)


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Omg I had a tooth extraction earlier and the numbness is wearing off and my prescription is still at the pharmacy and #1 is napping so I won't be able to get it for a few hours. I think I'm gonna try to nap too
> 
> my dentist would only do a cleaning on me once I was pregnant. I can't imagine getting a tooth pulled right now.. yikes!Click to expand...

I was only expecting a cleaning and cavity filling! But the nerve is exposed and he said root canal after birth or extraction if i had time today. Said Medicaid wouldn't cover a root canal on a back tooth anyways and the tooth has been bothering me so I was like well might as well since I'm here! Lol he said as long as I was comfortable with an extraction while pregnant he was comfortable doing it.


----------



## Qmama79

I physically can not sit reclined since 3 Rd trimester. No way I wld go to dentist or have anything pulled. 

My dog has been a clingon fr a while now. It's really annoying. I'm trying to be nice, but he just makes me trip over him.


----------



## Powell130

I can lay back somewhat reclined it just makes Jaxson very active lol its laying flat I can't do at this point haha


----------



## Misscalais

Brunette_21 said:


> Well i had a growth scan today and baby is measuring 40w5d, im 35 weeks todays and weighs 7lb7 just now eeekk xxx

Is everything else going ok?


----------



## Brunette_21

Misscalais said:


> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Well i had a growth scan today and baby is measuring 40w5d, im 35 weeks todays and weighs 7lb7 just now eeekk xxx
> 
> Is everything else going ok?Click to expand...

I have a meeting with consultant today as ive had 2 accounts of reduced fetal movement and possibly just discovered gestational diabetes :shrug: not sure what to think xxx


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> You're very lucky that she helped you through it! Hopefully you get what you want for this birth too :)
> -------------------------

Totally forgot to respond to this! 

I am SO thankful for my MW! I wish I could pack her in a bag and bring her up here for this delivery haha when I talk to my doula I'm going to make sure she knows how important a vaginal delivery is to me unless Jaxson or I are in danger. Since I've already had one rough labor/delivery I'm not to worried about another if it means no sections. Idk why I'm just terrified of one!! ( Props to any c sections momma's!! Idk how y'all do it lol I think it's the recovery that scares me the most because I'm a big baby when it comes to pain :haha: )And I know I can push out a 7lb 8oz 20 1/2 incher thru my narrow birth canal so unless he's substantially bigger than his brother I think I can manage. Position too since #1 was sunny side up and broad shoulders made it harder but I KNOW it can be done so that makes me feel a little better. I would really like a growth scan a little closer to the end but my doc only does them if measuring so many weeks off (I'm not sure how many) but I'm going to try to talk him into it at my appt Thursday! Advantage of having GD with my first, I had one every two weeks after diagnosis! I planned on going over all things labor/birth on Thursday anyways so might as well add that! We haven't had "the talk" yet lol anything you ladies recommend bringing up? I was induced with #1 due to the GD so we never had the talk so I'm not sure what all I should ask about. So far I have
Pain management
Circumcision (my mind is made up I just wanna ask his opinion to gimme an idea of how natural minded he is. His website says he has a holistic approach but I haven't seen much of that in person)
Immediate skin to skin
Delayed cord clamping
When he would feel medical intervention is necessary

I also wanna ask about #1 being there as it's very possible he may have to be there for some of my labor (depending on when I go into labor). We have recently moved two states away from "home" and only know a few people up here and one lives a little over an hour away and she works so may or may not be able to come get him at the drop of a hat. My mom got the clear to leave work as soon as she gets my phone call but again, depending on when I go into labor she won't be able to leave immediately (she's a school bus driver) and it takes 7 hours by car and around an hour flying + 1.5 hours from where she lives to the air port + 1 hour from our air port to the hospital! So there's a lot still up in the air as far as what we are gonna do with PJ while i give birth and that stresses me out!


----------



## Misscalais

Brunette_21 said:


> I have a meeting with consultant today as ive had 2 accounts of reduced fetal movement and possibly just discovered gestational diabetes :shrug: not sure what to think xxx

Hopefully they will work out a plan for you to help ease your worry. Let us know how you go. :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Had my 38 week appt today. Bub has engaged a little i think it was 3/5ths it said on my notes, will have to double check. So because of that im measuring back at 36 weeks.
We fully painted the boys room on the weekend and just have to move DS3 bed in, set up lil misses cradle in our room and then ill be ready for her to arrive when shes ready :) hopefully not over due lol


----------



## SaraVO

I was at a store today and I could swear something was happening. My tummy got crazy hard a couple of times and I got really hot and there was so much pressure. Then I came home my husband rubbed my tummy and he even said that it felt different and crazy firm. But now I'm feeling normal again and I have an appointment in the morning. I really don't want to be a hysterical first time mom assuming that anything different means he's coming and I'm glad I didn't drag us into being checked and boy is he moving so so much. This is going to be a long few weeks. And I was mad at my husband for making me pack and check our bags yesterday like he is going to jinx me now that we are ready to just leave for the hospital.


----------



## Brunette_21

Its 6am here and ive been up since 3 with back pain pelvic pain feeling sick and not being able to get compfy, i have no idea what will be discussed at meeting xxx


----------



## Powell130

Brunette- welcome to #teamnosleep. That's how every single night is for me nowadays! I get just a few hours of sleep a night then I'm awake for the rest of the night because I can't get comfy :-( it's 2:47AM and I just woke up from an hour of sleep and its probably all the sleep I will get. It's so roug but luckily we are in the home stretch!! :hug:


----------



## Redhead84

Misscalais said:


> Had my 38 week appt today. Bub has engaged a little i think it was 3/5ths it said on my notes, will have to double check. So because of that im measuring back at 36 weeks.
> We fully painted the boys room on the weekend and just have to move DS3 bed in, set up lil misses cradle in our room and then ill be ready for her to arrive when shes ready :) hopefully not over due lol

Excellent. I'm still not finished haha! 

My sons room is being finished today so he can move back in once I've got it all moved into place. 

Baby has not engaged at all so far. Got an appt tomorrow afternoon so will see then but don't feel like it's changed. I've got a feeling I'm going to go overdue again sigh.

Brunette - sorry its all being so tough for you. Best thoughts for your meeting today, will be thinking of you. Please let us know how you get on xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Hope you get on okay today brunette x

I have a scan tomorrow due to reduced movement and bump measuring small. She's fidgeting like crazy today so hopefully all will be well. So achy and tired!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell-
As long as you stick to your guns and stay strong they really can't force you into anything unless you and the baby are in distress. We are unsure if our son will be joining us for part of the labor too. If we go into labor naturally, it really depends on if anyone is available. I cannot imagine they could deny your son access to the labor suite if you have no other choice. :)
---------------------------------------

I had my 36 week checkup today! She is measuring at 37 weeks and 2 days and currently 6lbs 15 oz. Growth scans are always estimates but she scored an 8/8 during her scan so no matter when she comes, she is a healthy and happy baby. We will be keeping a close watch on her weight and my blood pressure though. I had entertained the thought of going into labor on my own but I trust my doctor so if she says she needs to come out, that's what we will do. My first induction went well so I'm not scared.


----------



## xSweetTartx

SaraVO said:


> I was at a store today and I could swear something was happening. My tummy got crazy hard a couple of times and I got really hot and there was so much pressure. Then I came home my husband rubbed my tummy and he even said that it felt different and crazy firm. But now I'm feeling normal again and I have an appointment in the morning. I really don't want to be a hysterical first time mom assuming that anything different means he's coming and I'm glad I didn't drag us into being checked and boy is he moving so so much. This is going to be a long few weeks. And I was mad at my husband for making me pack and check our bags yesterday like he is going to jinx me now that we are ready to just leave for the hospital.

That unfortunately happens a lot towards the end. Nothing wrong with being prepared though!


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Powell-
> As long as you stick to your guns and stay strong they really can't force you into anything unless you and the baby are in distress. We are unsure if our son will be joining us for part of the labor too. If we go into labor naturally, it really depends on if anyone is available. I cannot imagine they could deny your son access to the labor suite if you have no other choice. :)
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> I had my 36 week checkup today! She is measuring at 37 weeks and 2 days and currently 6lbs 15 oz. Growth scans are always estimates but she scored an 8/8 during her scan so no matter when she comes, she is a healthy and happy baby. We will be keeping a close watch on her weight and my blood pressure though. I had entertained the thought of going into labor on my own but I trust my doctor so if she says she needs to come out, that's what we will do. My first induction went well so I'm not scared.

Agreed. I just don't wanna have to fight with them while in labor so I wanna make sure they know ahead of time how adament about it i am, ya know? 
I feel better knowing we aren't the only ones who aren't sure about plans for #1 during labor!!


----------



## Brunette_21

Well im 4/5ths palpable, ive to go for blood test 2moz for gd and they said ill get another scan 38/39 weeks xx


----------



## Redhead84

Hope it goes well tomorrow brunette, try and chill out if you can. :)

I've got my wax in an hour and have just realised I've eaten left over enchiladas from last night that have beans in them, argh!!! :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck dani tinks xx


Sweettart fab news hun on babies weight n scan xxx

Powrell i soooo feel u on the no sleep..
3am till 5.30am iv been awake for 4 nights n then also wakin every hour..im gettin frustrated now :(


----------



## Powell130

emma4g63 said:


> Good luck dani tinks xx
> 
> 
> Sweettart fab news hun on babies weight n scan xxx
> 
> Powrell i soooo feel u on the no sleep..
> 3am till 5.30am iv been awake for 4 nights n then also wakin every hour..im gettin frustrated now :(

I would kill for your sleep schedule :haha: I only get as much sleep as your random waking times :wacko:


----------



## SaraVO

I had a doctors appointment this morning. I actually cried in the shower because I wasn't ready to get out of bed. Husband is standing in the shower with soap in his hair watching me frustrated sobbing at 7:30 in the morning. I am waking up almost every hour to go to the bathroom, I have discovered that if I keep my belly out of the blankets and a little chilly he stays a bit more quiet at night. If I bundle up all warm and cozy he kicks the heck out of me. but, my appointment went well. He's around six pounds maybe a little under and I have an ultrasound on Friday. So, looking good to not have a C-section!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

We're all sooo close to the end now. I'm feeling pretty optimistic today but I'm sure it won't last :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Anyone else not hungry at all now? 

All I ate today was half a punnet of grapes, a yogurt and some chow mein. I just no longer feel hungry, nothing tastes good and I've had no cravings this pregnancy. 

Doesn't help that I genuinely feel like there's no room left it there! Every time baby moves her limbs and bum sticks outs.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I'm down to single digit days today - 9 days until I'm 37 weeks when we are expecting to meet our sweet twins. I can't believe I'm 2 days shy of 36 weeks - just call me superwoman! :rofl: 

Preeclampsia monitoring tomorrow morning & then my final appointment with my obstetrician a week today. Considering 60-70% of twins are born between weeks 32 - 36, I'm really proud of my body for carrying my babies this far! Having been blessed to experience both a single and a twin pregnancy, I can honestly say carrying two babies this far along is no easy task, but of course worth all the pain & suffering. 

Cannot wait to meet them! :wohoo:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Natasha2605 said:


> Anyone else not hungry at all now?
> 
> All I ate today was half a punnet of grapes, a yogurt and some chow mein. I just no longer feel hungry, nothing tastes good and I've had no cravings this pregnancy.
> 
> Doesn't help that I genuinely feel like there's no room left it there! Every time baby moves her limbs and bum sticks outs.

I'm with you Natasha! I'm barely eating anymore, yesterday I ate breakfast, but by 7:30pm I was still not hungry having not eaten all day and had to force myself to eat dinner. I am not hungry and eating makes me feel sick afterwards and gives me reflux :wacko:


----------



## Natasha2605

Jonesbaby19 said:


> I'm down to single digit days today - 9 days until I'm 37 weeks when we are expecting to meet our sweet twins. I can't believe I'm 2 days shy of 36 weeks - just call me superwoman! :rofl:
> 
> Preeclampsia monitoring tomorrow morning & then my final appointment with my obstetrician a week today. Considering 60-70% of twins are born between weeks 32 - 36, I'm really proud of my body for carrying my babies this far! Having been blessed to experience both a single and a twin pregnancy, I can honestly say carrying two babies this far along is no easy task, but of course worth all the pain & suffering.
> 
> Cannot wait to meet them! :wohoo:

Honestly that is amazing! I'm in awe of you right now. 

I'm in so much discomfort and struggling to maintain a weight gain, let alone do enough to provide for twins :)

I'm sure time will fly and your babies will be here :cloud9:


----------



## Powell130

I swear he about stuck his hand outta my cervix to wave hello earlier omg it hurt so bad lol it stopped me in my tracks and i had to sit down in the middle of my kitchen for a few minutes :ouch:


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> Anyone else not hungry at all now?
> 
> All I ate today was half a punnet of grapes, a yogurt and some chow mein. I just no longer feel hungry, nothing tastes good and I've had no cravings this pregnancy.
> 
> Doesn't help that I genuinely feel like there's no room left it there! Every time baby moves her limbs and bum sticks outs.

Meee!! I can barely eat cuz i get full sooo fast!!


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> I'm down to single digit days today - 9 days until I'm 37 weeks when we are expecting to meet our sweet twins. I can't believe I'm 2 days shy of 36 weeks - just call me superwoman! :rofl:
> 
> Preeclampsia monitoring tomorrow morning & then my final appointment with my obstetrician a week today. Considering 60-70% of twins are born between weeks 32 - 36, I'm really proud of my body for carrying my babies this far! Having been blessed to experience both a single and a twin pregnancy, I can honestly say carrying two babies this far along is no easy task, but of course worth all the pain & suffering.
> 
> Cannot wait to meet them! :wohoo:

Way to go Superwoman!!!


----------



## Christie2011

24 hour urine collect only had a protien count of 270 (300 is the warning level) and my bp is still low. No pre-e yet. But it jas been decided that I need to be seen twice a week now for monitoring. Doc I saw today would like to see the twins get to 37 weeks but was not worried if they show up at any time now. She made it sound like getting to 37 would be a long shot.

Probably will have to do another 24 hour collect next week. They do a labor talk at 36 weeks. Mine is scheduled for next Thursday. No idea what that entails. Maybe what my ideal birthplan is? Im hoping they will also discuss and induction date. My poor body cant handle all this swelling and weight too much longer.

I had another nauseous morning today. Nearly left work bc of it. But the cramps were so bad I didn't think I could drive. Luckily it subsided.
 



Attached Files:







20160322_205309.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks Natasha & Powell! :) You girls are doing a great job too! We are all on the homestretch now! :bodyb:

Christie - good news that they are keeping a close eye on you for preeclampsia monitoring. My protein count is 340 and climbing each time I visit. I have another collection tomorrow morning. The only thing helping me keep these babies cooking right now is that my blood pressure is thankfully holding steady, but I've been told that could change at any time. My baseline is 110/70, but currently my blood pressure is hovering around 135/85. My swelling is so bad that I now have abdominal edema, which I never even knew existed until now, but apparently it's common in twin pregnancies? I have a large area of swelling on my bump the size of a dinner plate which is so sore to touch, and I can't have anything resting on it. You've done a great job getting to 35 weeks, I know how seriously hard it is. Rest up Mumma and good luck with your next collection, I hope the preeclampsia holds off a few more weeks for you :hugs:


----------



## Qmama79

Jonesbaby & Christie: You are AMAZING!! Keep those babies growing! Almost there! 

One thing is sure...at this point were all counting down! 

X


----------



## Christie2011

I've noticed the edema on my belly. Particularly under my belly button. The only advise I got was to drink more to see if dehydration is part of the cause. I'm a bit afraid to drink so much and then have it just end up pooling in my legs..


----------



## Powell130

2AM and no sleep yet. Eating chocolate cake, drinking ice cold milk and watching Flashpoint so I'm not even mad about it haha


----------



## SaraVO

Powell130 said:


> 2AM and no sleep yet. Eating chocolate cake, drinking ice cold milk and watching Flashpoint so I'm not even mad about it haha

Chocolate cake sounds good. I made a carrot cake and then changed my mind about wanting carrot cake. I am obsessed with things being cold. No idea why. But now I'm thinking chocolate cake and vanilla ice cream would be pretty great.... 

Appetite is becoming very weird. I'm starving want food and then I'm so full after a few bites. I think he is just taking up all of the room. And the doctor today said that he is probably not six pounds. I can't imagine how the ladies with twins and bigger babies are feeling. But I'm also really small. So maybe it's relative.


----------



## Powell130

i really wish i had some ice cream to go with the cake :haha: carrot cake with homemade cream cheese icing sounds amazing! You are giving me ideas!!
Yeah your stomach gets smaller towards the end because baby takes up most of the room in your torso.
I'm small too! 5ft and was 87 lbs pre pregnancy this time and 88 pre pregnancy with #1. I feel like he's huge already but that's probably more due to my size than his :haha: gonna try to push for a growth scan Thursday but they don't usually do them at my doc but I'm hoping I can convince them to do one lol


----------



## babyjan

Strong period pains at the moment, I had them yesterday too and tried timing them on my contractions app but they seemed irregular! I'm currently rocking back and forth and my lower back and hips hurt so bad! Lower abdomen feels just like a period is coming on (I use to get really bad period pains) I'm not ready just yet but knowing the fact that I'll like him to hang on just a bit he will probably come soon!


----------



## dani_tinks

Eek babyjan, wonder if they'll amount to anything? Keep that app on and let us know!!

I have my scan today, hoping all will look okay, fingers crossed :)


----------



## princess2406

Oooh might be the start of things babyjan!


----------



## Redhead84

Ooooh babyjan keep us posted! 

Went down to hospital this morning to check on baby as had a very quiet afternoon yesterday and mega mega quiet night. Baby typically picked up when I got there and they are happy that baby is happy so all good. 

Community midwife this afternoon, but according to midwife at hospital baby has just started to engage a little but that they go in and out if it's not first one so who knows.


----------



## babyjan

So they disappeared not long after my post lol... Tbh I've been having period pains quiet a lot this pregnancy but they sure are happening daily the closer I'm getting! 

I've noticed that with my first pregnancy I was losing mucus plug from quiet early on but I don't think I've seen any mucus plug this pregnancy. Maybe everything will all happen at one time once in labour :/

How's everyone else?


----------



## xSweetTartx

I've been having period pains all morning but I was checked at my appointment yesterday so I'm sure it's more related to that.

Hoping to finish packing my hospital bag today and make one last thing for her before I put up the sewing machine for a while :)


----------



## Powell130

Eeek sounds like your body is getting ready to start something.
Period pains are most likely contractions, right? 
AFM extra blood flow is strong today! Brushed my teeth after lunch and lots of blood. Cleaned my nose out (kinda shoved TP up there cuz I don't wanna blow it since I had an extraction Monday and don't wanna blow the clot out :haha: ) and blood there too! Lots of cervical activity yesterday and I'm a freak so I checked my cervix and its dropped to where I can feel it! I felt it last week after my appt and I was told I was 1CM and I could barely feel just the edge!


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> Strong period pains at the moment, I had them yesterday too and tried timing them on my contractions app but they seemed irregular! I'm currently rocking back and forth and my lower back and hips hurt so bad! Lower abdomen feels just like a period is coming on (I use to get really bad period pains) I'm not ready just yet but knowing the fact that I'll like him to hang on just a bit he will probably come soon!

I read on spinningbabies.com that getting on all fours helps baby get in OFP as well! They suggested scrubbing floors on hands and knees but I just lay on the couch with a pillow under my chest lol


----------



## KatieMK

ONE MONTH TO GO!! whee!! :yipee: I had an appointment with the doctor on Monday and asked for a referral to a hand specialist to get cortisone shots for swelling. The twice-weekly physical therapy has been nice for lying down and getting a massage, but hasn't done anything to help the pain and swelling in my giant sausage fingers. I was up for the fourth time on Sunday night, leaning against the wall to drain my hands as instructed, when I suddenly realized that if I choose to get an epidural I won't be able to do that during labor. I'm pretty willing to deal with the sleeplessness and pain in order to try out the physical therapy, but messing around with my labor experience and my interaction with the baby right after is a no-go. The doctor said the only thing they'd be able to do to help me in that instance would be some sort of shots to numb my hands. I pointed out that all I'd be is a chest and head at that point, and no use to anyone helping with my own labor and I would run the risk of not being able to hold my baby! UH NO WAY!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Qmama79 said:


> Jonesbaby & Christie: You are AMAZING!! Keep those babies growing! Almost there!
> 
> One thing is sure...at this point were all counting down!
> 
> X

Thanks so much Qmama! :hugs:

You are so right, we are all on the countdown....:happydance: xx


----------



## hal423

Kudos to you both jonesbaby and Christie!! You are amazing! I hope those babies stay cooking and that you're both able to rest as pain free as possible for the remaining days.

I've been having period pains too but I feel like it's because I walk so much that it makes me crampy. 36 week checkup next Monday.

Can't believe we are all getting so close!


----------



## missbabes

I had my 36 week appointment today, and really it was very uneventful. Good thing to know that little lady is continuing to stay head down. Just waiting for her to start engaging.

Braxton hicks are really getting on my nerves when I'm out and about. Did a mini shop after my appointment (supermarket right next to my doctors) and felt like a cripple by the time we were done and back to the car.


----------



## Redhead84

Baby is right on the brim of my pelvis here at 38+3. Going to get bouncing on the ball in the evenings as they'll only do sweeps when I next see them (when I'll be 3 days over) if baby's head is properly engaged. 

Did find out today at monitoring though that im getting loads of braxton hicks that im not feeling at all.


----------



## SaraVO

I woke up feeling so great this morning. I slept pretty much on top of my husband, he was pretty exhausted and I felt a little bad, but honestly it's kind of his turn to be uncomfortable in bed, the way I see it is I'm just spreading the discomfort around.. I got up, had lunch with my friend, ran about two hours of errands and now I'm home and I realized that even on my best day feeling amazing I've only got about three hours of energy in me at a time. My mom will be here in a few minutes with my cradle bedding all done. and then, nap time!!


----------



## Misscalais

Starting to feel like i did in the 1st tri. Morning sickness is back pretty much daily, so very tired and emotional. Im so ready for this baby to arrive. I have a friend who was a week behind me have her baby a few days ago after having to be induced. I feel sooo jealous lol her bub is just so cute, and shes in a similar situation as me. She has 3 boys and got pregnant unexpectedly with a little girl :) 
I have to say im going to miss chatting with you girls after our babies arrive. I found after i had DS3 everyone kind of stopped using the forums.


----------



## emma4g63

Jelous of you ladies 37 38 weeks...
Im nearly 35 and im starting to have enuff...

Misscalais iv used the forum since my dd in 2011...:)

Iv got midwife in morning check blood pressure..
Im finding working 11hours on my feet hard now :(


----------



## Bekah78

Had my 36 week scan today. Baby now measuring on 95th percentile. Eek. Wondering if I'll make it to 40 weeks. No signs of him starting to prepare to arrive so probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## emma4g63

Wow becka good measurmrnts :)
Did they give u estimated weight ??


----------



## SaraVO

Misscalais said:


> Starting to feel like i did in the 1st tri. Morning sickness is back pretty much daily, so very tired and emotional. Im so ready for this baby to arrive. I have a friend who was a week behind me have her baby a few days ago after having to be induced. I feel sooo jealous lol her bub is just so cute, and shes in a similar situation as me. She has 3 boys and got pregnant unexpectedly with a little girl :)
> I have to say im going to miss chatting with you girls after our babies arrive. I found after i had DS3 everyone kind of stopped using the forums.

I wonder if we are going to lose the energy and the extra time that we currently spend online. I truly have no idea how I'm going to feel or what my life is going to be like with little man here. I try to envision how different things will be, things like snuggling on the couch, making dinner, going to bed.. It's all going to change and we'll adjust. I like to think that I'm still going to be me. I for one talk about you ladies to my husband like your real and in my life. He doesn't even try to keep you all straight. but, he likes that I have something in my life that makes me feel a little less lost.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Haha. I also refer to everyone as if we all hang out in real life every day :haha: Close enough right?
---------------------------
I successfully finished a blanket for my daughter and my back is screaming in protest. It is adorable though so it was mostly worth it.

I am still getting cramping pains and BH but if this pregnancy is anything like my son's- it's nothing and will be there for a while. With my son it progressed into prodromal labor and never went into full labor. They induced me at 40 weeks due to that, high blood pressure and a few other little things. :( Honestly, if it turns into that I would hope they don't let it go on too long but we shall see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







20160323_163821.jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 3









20160323_163830.jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bekah78

emma4g63 said:


> Wow becka good measurmrnts :)
> Did they give u estimated weight ??

Currently estimated at 6lbs and 4oz's

I'm only 5"1 and weighed
7st 2 at my booking in appointment. I was booked in for measuring scans because of my low bmi and fact it's a. IVF baby so expected it to be small. Can't believe I'm now looking at delivery a sumo wrestler, lol.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Bekah78 said:


> Currently estimated at 6lbs and 4oz's
> 
> I'm only 5"1 and weighed
> 7st 2 at my booking in appointment. I was booked in for measuring scans because of my low bmi and fact it's a. IVF baby so expected it to be small. Can't believe I'm now looking at delivery a sumo wrestler, lol.

My girl is an estimated 6lbs 15 oz. They are often off by a pound so it's not 100% accurate :) My son was supposed to be 9lbs at birth and he came out at 7lbs 7oz.


----------



## Bekah78

I don't make it on here as often as I'd like. Still working full time and helping out hubby when I'm home as he's disabled leaves me little time. I can't imagine not checking in daily, even if it's only chance to read up and see how everyone is doing. 
Can't wait to start seeing the baby announcements. 

I guess it will be the same when baby arrives. Will just grab the odd few minutes for a quick scroll through to see what's happening.


----------



## Bekah78

xSweetTartx said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Currently estimated at 6lbs and 4oz's
> 
> I'm only 5"1 and weighed
> 7st 2 at my booking in appointment. I was booked in for measuring scans because of my low bmi and fact it's a. IVF baby so expected it to be small. Can't believe I'm now looking at delivery a sumo wrestler, lol.
> 
> My girl is an estimated 6lbs 15 oz. They are often off by a pound so it's not 100% accurate :) My son was supposed to be 9lbs at birth and he came out at 7lbs 7oz.Click to expand...

I hope you're right!! My midwife predicted last week, when she did a measurement with a tape measure, that I was in track for a 7 to 8 lb baby. Id be happy with 7!


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> Starting to feel like i did in the 1st tri. Morning sickness is back pretty much daily, so very tired and emotional. Im so ready for this baby to arrive. I have a friend who was a week behind me have her baby a few days ago after having to be induced. I feel sooo jealous lol her bub is just so cute, and shes in a similar situation as me. She has 3 boys and got pregnant unexpectedly with a little girl :)
> I have to say im going to miss chatting with you girls after our babies arrive. I found after i had DS3 everyone kind of stopped using the forums.

I'll still be here!! We can make another group or something! Or a FB group! I still talk to most of the ladies from our May 2013 Mommies group, just on FB


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Haha. I also refer to everyone as if we all hang out in real life every day :haha: Close enough right?
> ---------------------------
> I successfully finished a blanket for my daughter and my back is screaming in protest. It is adorable though so it was mostly worth it.
> 
> I am still getting cramping pains and BH but if this pregnancy is anything like my son's- it's nothing and will be there for a while. With my son it progressed into prodromal labor and never went into full labor. They induced me at 40 weeks due to that, high blood pressure and a few other little things. :( Honestly, if it turns into that I would hope they don't let it go on too long but we shall see what happens.

I talk about you ladies to hubs too! Lol

That blanket is gorgeous!!


----------



## Powell130

Bekah78 said:


> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Currently estimated at 6lbs and 4oz's
> 
> I'm only 5"1 and weighed
> 7st 2 at my booking in appointment. I was booked in for measuring scans because of my low bmi and fact it's a. IVF baby so expected it to be small. Can't believe I'm now looking at delivery a sumo wrestler, lol.
> 
> My girl is an estimated 6lbs 15 oz. They are often off by a pound so it's not 100% accurate :) My son was supposed to be 9lbs at birth and he came out at 7lbs 7oz.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right!! My midwife predicted last week, when she did a measurement with a tape measure, that I was in track for a 7 to 8 lb baby. Id be happy with 7!Click to expand...

Fundal measurements are the least accurate!! 
At my 38 week growth scan with #1 they estimated him at just over 9 lbs then and he was born 39+3 and weighed 7 lbs 8.2 oz 
Even US measurements can be off as much at two lbs on either side I can only imagine fundal estimates would have a bigger margin of error!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Bekah- Is this your first? :) I have met quite a few 8-9lb babies and they are still remarkably small so no matter what, I wouldn't be too worried! The predictions are rarely accurate though because it's sooo hard to really know how big a baby is when it's still inside you!
----------------------------------------
Powell- Thank you! I am very happy with it.


----------



## Bekah78

Powell130 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Currently estimated at 6lbs and 4oz's
> 
> I'm only 5"1 and weighed
> 7st 2 at my booking in appointment. I was booked in for measuring scans because of my low bmi and fact it's a. IVF baby so expected it to be small. Can't believe I'm now looking at delivery a sumo wrestler, lol.
> 
> My girl is an estimated 6lbs 15 oz. They are often off by a pound so it's not 100% accurate :) My son was supposed to be 9lbs at birth and he came out at 7lbs 7oz.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're right!! My midwife predicted last week, when she did a measurement with a tape measure, that I was in track for a 7 to 8 lb baby. Id be happy with 7!Click to expand...
> 
> Fundal measurements are the least accurate!!
> At my 38 week growth scan with #1 they estimated him at just over 9 lbs then and he was born 39+3 and weighed 7 lbs 8.2 oz
> Even US measurements can be off as much at two lbs on either side I can only imagine fundal estimates would have a bigger margin of error!Click to expand...

I read a few stories of that happening when googled it this afternoon. When she did the scan this morning she did several measurements and repeated them too. I wondered if something was wrong but she said she was just double checking the measurements were correct. Won't be long till he's here and we find out how accurate, or not, they were :)


----------



## Bekah78

xSweetTartx said:


> Bekah- Is this your first? :) I have met quite a few 8-9lb babies and they are still remarkably small so no matter what, I wouldn't be too worried! The predictions are rarely accurate though because it's sooo hard to really know how big a baby is when it's still inside you!
> ----------------------------------------
> Powell- Thank you! I am very happy with it.

Yes, it's my first. :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Sweet tart, that blanket is beautiful <3

It's lovely hearing about everyone's appointments and how close to the end everyone is getting.

All quiet here. Finishing work on Sunday for my maternity leave, cannot wait. Lots of time to be spent with my little girls before their sister arrives.


----------



## Bekah78

Natasha2605 said:


> Sweet tart, that blanket is beautiful <3
> 
> It's lovely hearing about everyone's appointments and how close to the end everyone is getting.
> 
> All quiet here. Finishing work on Sunday for my maternity leave, cannot wait. Lots of time to be spent with my little girls before their sister arrives.

Are your girls excited about getting a new sister? Enjoy your time with them. 

I can't wait to finish up on the 8th. Counting down the days!


----------



## Kay0102

Hey ladies! Can't believe how close we are all getting to welcoming these babies into the world.
I think a fb page would be miles better, i'm on there more haha and its easier to access and communicate through.
As for me, I have my normal midwife in the morning and then looking forward to a nice long weekend off work for Easter. After that I only work 3 days a week so have 9 shifts left to maternity (sounds better than 3 weeks haha) roll on April!
Can't wait to see our first April baby, was there a lady not having a c section/being induced today? Xx


----------



## hal423

Beautiful blanket sweet tart! I'm knitting a blanket and hope to have it finished in the next few weeks - should have started it earlier.

My growth scan measurements were way off with my daughter too - they said she'd be over 8lbs and she was 6 lbs 10oz. Haven't had any scans since 20 weeks with this one so who knows how big she'll be!


----------



## Mikihob

I have a docs appt tomorrow. I wonder if he will check for dilation and effacement. I also wonder about the Group B Strep swabs. :shrug:

I have pressure that comes and goes. Its not painful just pressure straight down. I bet it's from his head BUT is it doing anything. I am getting nervous and even more excited!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Been at the hospital this morning for routine preeclampsia monitoring. The doctor on shift just came to see me. She has met with the senior hospital consultant and another doctor to discuss my health and that of the babies. They have decided that the babies will be delivered next week - date to be determined :shock:. They have just admitted me to hospital for close monitoring from now until the babies are born. I never saw this coming this morning when I walked out the door. I can't believe I won't be leaving the hospital again without my babies in my arms! 

Feeling pretty stressed if I'm honest as the thought of being away from my precious toddler indefinitely is distressing me. But I recognise it's in the best interests of the babies. 

xx


----------



## Qmama79

Jonesbaby: That's though but you must be excited at the same time! Xx keep us informed!! X


----------



## Christie2011

That would freak me out to not be able to leave unexpectedly like that. I'd be so unprepared for a week in the hospital. I hope your days pass quickly so you can get home with all your babies and start getting better.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks Qmama & Christie. It was so unexpected, I don't have anything with me, waiting on DH to come in with my bags. I came in by myself this morning so DH could look after our daughter as she was fast asleep when I left home. I'm already in the antenatal ward and in my own room. It's all happened in the blink of an eye. Having an ultrasound this afternoon to check on the babies and they will be doing observations every 4 hours of the babies heart rates, my blood pressure, etc from here on in. 

I'm excited to think I will be meeting them soon, but I can't quite believe that I won't be going home again before they are here :shock:


----------



## Powell130

I talked to my doula and I meet with her Tuesday! I feel soooooo much better about labor and birth now! Especially since the way my birth with #1 went and being in a small town this time and with small town doctors. I can breathe now! Goodness I'm so glad my friend suggested one and that my county has a volunteer doula program because my insurance wouldn't cover it and since we are about to buy a house we can't afford it.


----------



## m0mmyCool

Saw my little babe today at our growth ultrasound. He's already 7lbs with chubby cheeks, practicing breathing in there. I just wanna hold him already. :cloud9:


----------



## Powell130

Mikihob said:


> I have a docs appt tomorrow. I wonder if he will check for dilation and effacement. I also wonder about the Group B Strep swabs. :shrug:
> 
> I have pressure that comes and goes. Its not painful just pressure straight down. I bet it's from his head BUT is it doing anything. I am getting nervous and even more excited!!

I had the swab and was checked at my appt last week so I would think they will! Where are you located?


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Been at the hospital this morning for routine preeclampsia monitoring. The doctor on shift just came to see me. She has met with the senior hospital consultant and another doctor to discuss my health and that of the babies. They have decided that the babies will be delivered next week - date to be determined :shock:. They have just admitted me to hospital for close monitoring from now until the babies are born. I never saw this coming this morning when I walked out the door. I can't believe I won't be leaving the hospital again without my babies in my arms!
> 
> Feeling pretty stressed if I'm honest as the thought of being away from my precious toddler indefinitely is distressing me. But I recognise it's in the best interests of the babies.
> 
> xx

Eeeekkkk!!!! How exciting and saddening at the same time! Can someone bring your toddler to come see you?


----------



## Misscalais

emma4g63 said:


> Jelous of you ladies 37 38 weeks...
> Im nearly 35 and im starting to have enuff...
> 
> Misscalais iv used the forum since my dd in 2011...:)
> 
> Iv got midwife in morning check blood pressure..
> Im finding working 11hours on my feet hard now :(

Ive been using it since 2012 but i find once all the bubbas arrive eveyone disappears lol id love to keep up with how everyones bubs grow :)


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> I'll still be here!! We can make another group or something! Or a FB group! I still talk to most of the ladies from our May 2013 Mommies group, just on FB

I don't do facebook for stuff like this but a group on here would be great :)


----------



## Redhead84

Snoring husband and toddler singing away because he's woken up "scared of the monsters" - not a chance I'm getting any sleep :(


----------



## Powell130

Redhead welcome to #teamnosleep
I never sleep anymore lol maybe an hour or two of broken sleep a night if I'm lucky. I've pretty much gotten used to it now!!


----------



## Bekah78

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Been at the hospital this morning for routine preeclampsia monitoring. The doctor on shift just came to see me. She has met with the senior hospital consultant and another doctor to discuss my health and that of the babies. They have decided that the babies will be delivered next week - date to be determined :shock:. They have just admitted me to hospital for close monitoring from now until the babies are born. I never saw this coming this morning when I walked out the door. I can't believe I won't be leaving the hospital again without my babies in my arms!
> 
> Feeling pretty stressed if I'm honest as the thought of being away from my precious toddler indefinitely is distressing me. But I recognise it's in the best interests of the babies.
> 
> xx

Best of luck. Exciting for you to soon be meeting the twins. Hope you get some rest whilst in hospital ahead of the twins arrival. Xx


----------



## Powell130

No contractions after :sex: tonight! Wahoooo!! Just had to have him pull out. I'm not ready for the after :sex: contractions yet :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Redhead84 said:


> Snoring husband and toddler singing away because he's woken up "scared of the monsters" - not a chance I'm getting any sleep :(

I couldn't cope on no sleep

No idea how some of you ladies do it! My 4 year old getting up at 6am just about kills me each morning. Thank god for Netflix and the alarm clock!


----------



## Powell130

I have absolutely NO idea how i do it!! It's 4:48AM here and I've slept for maybe an hour and a half!! But I think after two months of this nonsense my body has adjusted unfortunately. I usually need at least 6 hours or I'm grumpier than a two year old without a nap :haha: one more month until my due date!! Gut feeling tells me I'm gonna go a little over tho :wacko:


----------



## babyjan

Hi guys! 


Basically my mum lives an hour away, I haven't seen her for over a month now and my lil boy really excited about going! I've asked my sister to come pick us up as I don't want to drive just in case. Now I'm thinking this is probably not a good idea! There's a hospital not far from my mums house but I've heard about hospitals sending you away and just being horrible if your not registered to give birth there (of course they'll take you in if your in full blown labour)

I'm just so bored of staying indoors all day alone and I don't have anyone around here so I like to go visit my family whenever I can! Obviously you can't predict labour and that's my main worry especially it being my second I know things can happen very quickly :/

What would you do? I'm talking about staying over maybe just few days. Any advice?


----------



## Misscalais

I went and visited my mum who lives 5 hours away at 36 weeks :) last pregnancy i went at 39 weeks. I was actually born at the hospital where she lives so if i had of gone into labour when i was there i would have been comfortable to birth there :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi again from the hospital....

Doctor has just come to see me in the last hour. Confirmed preeclampsia and said because of a large drop in my blood platelet levels and a spike in my blood pressure & urine protein levels today, that the babies may be delivered as early as tomorrow :shock: :shock: 

Just had a steroid shot to mature the babies lungs & we are hopeful to get another steroid shot in 24 hours, but doctor said it's a fine balancing act with my health between now and then that will determine if they need to deliver before the next shot can be administered. 

As I understand it, the babies will be delivered by Monday at the latest. Just signed all of the consent forms for c-section, etc & now we wait. 

Feeling really sick to be honest, but sucking on ice is helping! My dear toddler spent a few hours with me this evening at the hospital which was Devine. Very lucky to have my own room and my own bathroom, thank goodness. 

I cannot believe we are going to meet our babies shortly!!! :oneofeach: 

Will keep you updated!


----------



## Bekah78

So excited for you jonesbaby19. Not long now. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## dani_tinks

Good luck Jonesbaby, hope all goes well lovely :hugs: xx


----------



## babyjan

Not long jonesbaby! I hope all goes well with the delivery x


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck Jonesbaby!

Babyjan, to be honest I'd go if you feel it would really benefit you to get out and about :) An hour away really isn't a lot. Like you say, if you go into full blown labour the hospital will take you xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> I have absolutely NO idea how i do it!! It's 4:48AM here and I've slept for maybe an hour and a half!! But I think after two months of this nonsense my body has adjusted unfortunately. I usually need at least 6 hours or I'm grumpier than a two year old without a nap :haha: one more month until my due date!! Gut feeling tells me I'm gonna go a little over tho :wacko:

I genuinely could not survive with so little sleep. I sleep at least 7 hours on a typical night, up maybe 3/4 times to pee and still struggle to get through the day without a nap :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Qmama79

Jonesbaby: Good Luck!! Xx

Powell130: So little sleep must be difficult. I hope it'll improve a bit before baby's here. 

Banyjan: I would go & enjoy someone pampering you and your LO fr a few days.


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck jonesbaby xx


----------



## xSweetTartx

Oh wow! Good luck Jonesbaby!
-------------------------
Nothing has really changed from yesterday other than I feel even more tired!
My back is also extra sore :haha:


----------



## SaraVO

Jonesbaby- it sounds like your doctor's are doing a great job with you. I'm so glad your little one got to spend some time with you. I'm so excited to hear how everything turns out! I'm a twin so I have a soft spot for them. I think you will be great and so happy to meet them.


----------



## Bekah78

SaraVO said:


> Jonesbaby- it sounds like your doctor's are doing a great job with you. I'm so glad your little one got to spend some time with you. I'm so excited to hear how everything turns out! I'm a twin so I have a soft spot for theam. I think you will be great and so happy to meet them.

Im also a twin, as is my DH. We were hoping we'd have twins. Only a singleton though :)


----------



## Powell130

Idk how I'm doing it ladies!! I think I'm in a constant state of deliriousness :haha:
check up this morning. Everything good on my end. Baby's heart rate was a little on the low end of normal but I think he was sleeping cuz I checked it when I got home and its back to where it usually is. Doc didn't seem worried anyways but I couldn't help but freak a little because of the face the nurse made, she needs to control her facial expressions lol doc said I'm "a loose fingertip so about 1 1/2CM" . nothing else to write home about, just the usual aches and pains and lack of sleep lol after #1 was born I got much better sleep and proved everyone wrong that said I wouldn't be able to sleep with a newborn, PSH he started sleeping thru the night at 6 weeks and still does so I never had the sleepless night I hear about! It's just during pregnancy for me! I hope Jax is a great sleeper too!!


----------



## SaraVO

Bekah78 said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> Jonesbaby- it sounds like your doctor's are doing a great job with you. I'm so glad your little one got to spend some time with you. I'm so excited to hear how everything turns out! I'm a twin so I have a soft spot for theam. I think you will be great and so happy to meet them.
> 
> Im also a twin, as is my DH. We were hoping we'd have twins. Only a singleton though :)Click to expand...

My mother in law is also a twin. I was scared of twins and glad he is just one. I'm such a small woman, not even five feet I couldn't imagine fitting two babies in there. and my sister and I were both really early. I was almost three pounds, she was five.


----------



## SaraVO

my dog is making me crazy. she is plastered to my side. spends all of her time with her nose on my belly, little dog but she really makes me hot. she has become whiny and extra needy and after three years of being in love with my husband and ignoring me whenever he is home she is refusing to let him even walk her. he slid her all the way to the front door on her butt last night when he tried to take her outside. and dammit. I don't have the energy for her walks anymore.


----------



## SaraVO

barely looks cute anymore... little stinker.
 



Attached Files:







CAM001921.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## princess2406

Good luck Jonesbaby!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I've been quietly stalking... Is it ok to join? Due April 21 with girl no 2. Only 4 more weeks and baby finally turned head down last night! 

Sara your dog is so cute! They are such good dogs for kids. So gentle and laid back. If we ever get another dog, it would been a king Charles too even though I'm not a big fan of small dogs.

Good luck Jones on the twins!!

To others, hi and I hope we all get comfy soon. I'm way less grumpy about the insomnia and discomfort than I was with my first... Maybe it's because I know what's ahead. Anyone else dreading the newborn stage? It makes me feel horrible but the months and months of sleeplessness, the hormones, the pain of breastfeeding... And then trying to balance time with your LO(s). How do you do it? Or am I the only one that worries about this?


----------



## Christie2011

Can't wait to hear how it all goes for you jonesbaby. I had another NST this morning. Twin A was a bit to sleepy so I had to drink some juice and wiggle her little butt awake. B was all over the place as usual. She's going to give her brothers a run for their money when she gets out. She's sooooo active. I had to keep moving the monitor to keep her heart rate on the monitor.

I'm in again Monday for another NST and pre-e check.

Has anyone found really comfy shoes for swollen feet? The pair I wear to work are the biggest I have and they are too tight anymore. I wish slippers were appropriate for the office.


----------



## Redhead84

Good luck Jonesbaby!!!

I'm not stressing feeding, we've already decided to bottlefeed, in part due to my horrific experience first time but mainly to treat the children the same. Newborn stage will be strange and tiring but I'm weirdly looking forward to it once I've got the first daunting days/weeks out of the way.

I'm noticing a huge increase in discharge this evening, but nothing noticeable or plug like. I honestly don't remember what happened with my son, just normal? 

Took son for his first visit for his new nursery this afternoon and apart from one wobble he did really well.


----------



## Bekah78

StephtheHiker said:


> I've been quietly stalking... Is it ok to join? Due April 21 with girl no 2. Only 4 more weeks and baby finally turned head down last night!
> 
> Sara your dog is so cute! They are such good dogs for kids. So gentle and laid back. If we ever get another dog, it would been a king Charles too even though I'm not a big fan of small dogs.
> 
> Good luck Jones on the twins!!
> 
> To others, hi and I hope we all get comfy soon. I'm way less grumpy about the insomnia and discomfort than I was with my first... Maybe it's because I know what's ahead. Anyone else dreading the newborn stage? It makes me feel horrible but the months and months of sleeplessness, the hormones, the pain of breastfeeding... And then trying to balance time with your LO(s). How do you do it? Or am I the only one that worries about this?

Being a first time mom to be I wasn't worried until I read this, lol. I'm just going to take it as it comes. 

Also due on the 21st. We're team blue.


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm not too worried about balancing things. I'm worried as OH works nightshift 4/5 nights a week so I'll be up feeding baby then have to get the girls ready and off to school and nursery each day. But we'll get there. 

I plan on bf this time but I never attempted to with either of my other daughters so we will see how that works out.


----------



## MerryAnn

Good luck :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Ah well guess it's just me then. :shrugs: we'll get through, and bekah I wouldn't worry. Newborns are tough but it really does get better after the first 6 to 8 weeks.

Natasha bf is difficult and painful for the first couple of weeks. I'm far, FAR from a nipple nazi but I'm really glad I pushed through those first weeks. It turned out really lovely (and free!) in the end and the right choice for us. We'll see how it goes with no 2


----------



## SaraVO

Christie2011 said:


> Can't wait to hear how it all goes for you jonesbaby. I had another NST this morning. Twin A was a bit to sleepy so I had to drink some juice and wiggle her little butt awake. B was all over the place as usual. She's going to give her brothers a run for their money when she gets out. She's sooooo active. I had to keep moving the monitor to keep her heart rate on the monitor.
> 
> I'm in again Monday for another NST and pre-e check.
> 
> Has anyone found really comfy shoes for swollen feet? The pair I wear to work are the biggest I have and they are too tight anymore. I wish slippers were appropriate for the office.

I don't want to buy more shoes right now. I like the ones that I have and I feel like my feet are going to be temporary. I have one pair of canvas shoes that I wear and my work shoes that are comfortable for a few hours, I do finish my shifts barefoot half the time. 

As far as worrying about the newborn stage I just don't know what to expect. I'm worried about breastfeeding, balancing work and the baby all though that seems to be working out pretty nicely. I'm nervous about my mother. she seems so entitled to my time, my house and has made so many comments about how often she is going to be here. limits with her have always been a challenge. I'm worried about the hovering. My husband, even though he's never changed a diaper I feel really confident about. I think he is going to be a great dad and I'm so excited to see them together. As far as the sleep deprivation and exhaustion, I will deal with it one day and one nap at a time.


----------



## princess2406

Had a few twinges today but we walked a good hour around the shopping centre so I think that's the cause. I've noticed I'm having a lot of discharge too and can't remember if was the same when I was pg with my ds? I know for sure I didn't have my bloody show until I was in actual labour.

I'm hoping to bf, with ds I didn't manage very well and found it really painful. I expressed for a while after though. But I don't regret bottle feeding him as it was the right decision for us at the time. 

Can't believe I'm almost 38 weeks! My cousin is 2 days ahead of me and having a section 1 week today, I really hope I'm not too long after her!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Glad to see you here Steph! That makes 3 of us due on the 21st! <3
------------------------------------

For those of you due with baby #1
Every baby is different! Some will cry non stop while others are content to coo.
Some babies will poop enough to fertilize a garden- some will go once a week.
They are big, small, short and tall. (had to rhyme :haha: )
It doesn't matter how or when they arrive as long as they are healthy and fighting.
Induction, Natural, C-Section. Epidural or not.
Bottle fed or breast fed.
It doesn't matter.
What matters is believing in yourself and loving your baby. There are always good and bad days and don't feel bad for admitting it. Becoming a mother is hard but worth it. No one knows what they are doing from day one. You learn as you go and your baby will do their best to help you through. You may be formulating a specific idea of how this is going to go. Take a deep breath and let it go. You will do your best and it will go exactly as it is meant to. A big, beautiful, messy and amazing life. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

StephtheHiker said:


> I've been quietly stalking... Is it ok to join? Due April 21 with girl no 2. Only 4 more weeks and baby finally turned head down last night!
> 
> Sara your dog is so cute! They are such good dogs for kids. So gentle and laid back. If we ever get another dog, it would been a king Charles too even though I'm not a big fan of small dogs.
> 
> Good luck Jones on the twins!!
> 
> To others, hi and I hope we all get comfy soon. I'm way less grumpy about the insomnia and discomfort than I was with my first... Maybe it's because I know what's ahead. Anyone else dreading the newborn stage? It makes me feel horrible but the months and months of sleeplessness, the hormones, the pain of breastfeeding... And then trying to balance time with your LO(s). How do you do it? Or am I the only one that worries about this?

Yay for April 21st due dates! That's my EDD at the doc by LMP (I'm counting down to April 24th on my tickets and stuff tho cuz that's my EDD by ovulation)

I'm more grumpy and complain more this time because my first pregnancy was a BREEZE compared to this one :haha: I keep telling my husband that if my first pregnancy was like this we would only have one kid lol

I'm the exact opposite!! The newborn stage is most of what made me ready to have another! I absolutely LOVED it!! #1 was such a good baby! He nursed like a champ, he slept very well and was overall just GOOD BABY. Now he's hell on wheels but that's a different story :haha: :wacko:
I'm not worried about the balancing time as much as I wonder how in the world can I love another as much as I do our first! I hear you don't make room in your heart for the extra love but that your heart doubles in size for equal the love (figuratively of course lol) so I'm curious to see how that's going to go! 

Welcome to the group mama!! How old is your first?


----------



## Powell130

Bekah78 said:


> StephtheHiker said:
> 
> 
> I've been quietly stalking... Is it ok to join? Due April 21 with girl no 2. Only 4 more weeks and baby finally turned head down last night!
> 
> Sara your dog is so cute! They are such good dogs for kids. So gentle and laid back. If we ever get another dog, it would been a king Charles too even though I'm not a big fan of small dogs.
> 
> Good luck Jones on the twins!!
> 
> To others, hi and I hope we all get comfy soon. I'm way less grumpy about the insomnia and discomfort than I was with my first... Maybe it's because I know what's ahead. Anyone else dreading the newborn stage? It makes me feel horrible but the months and months of sleeplessness, the hormones, the pain of breastfeeding... And then trying to balance time with your LO(s). How do you do it? Or am I the only one that worries about this?
> 
> Being a first time mom to be I wasn't worried until I read this, lol. I'm just going to take it as it comes.
> 
> Also due on the 21st. We're team blue.Click to expand...

Don't worry unnecessarily! It's not always like that! I never had a sleepless night and #1 will be 3 in May! Not until second trimester of this pregnancy. You may have a great sleeper! I also had no issues with breastfeeding. 
Sleepless nights and pains nursing aren't a guarantee with newborns! Every baby is different


----------



## Powell130

Redhead84 said:


> Good luck Jonesbaby!!!
> 
> I'm not stressing feeding, we've already decided to bottlefeed, in part due to my horrific experience first time but mainly to treat the children the same. Newborn stage will be strange and tiring but I'm weirdly looking forward to it once I've got the first daunting days/weeks out of the way.
> 
> I'm noticing a huge increase in discharge this evening, but nothing noticeable or plug like. I honestly don't remember what happened with my son, just normal?
> 
> Took son for his first visit for his new nursery this afternoon and apart from one wobble he did really well.

ive had a ton of discharge this pregnancy! Like sometimes when i stand up, especially in the mornings, it comes out all at once and feels like when you start your period and get the first gush. Its so gross lol panty liners are my besr friend or i would dirty up all my undies every day :haha: pregnancy is so glamorous


----------



## emma4g63

Powell i cud of wrote ur last post !!! Oh is alwats sayin how i never complained last time..and im def more grumpy !

Also i feel the same...tryin to get my head around how i av enuff love to love as hard as i do for dd
She literally is my world.!

Love that sayin tho ur heart double in size never erd thr before


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> I'm not too worried about balancing things. I'm worried as OH works nightshift 4/5 nights a week so I'll be up feeding baby then have to get the girls ready and off to school and nursery each day. But we'll get there.
> 
> I plan on bf this time but I never attempted to with either of my other daughters so we will see how that works out.

Nursing may very well be difficult but it also may very well come easy! Typically if it hurts, something isn't right such as latch isn't deep enough or baby may have a tongue or lip tie, etc. All of which are easy to fix! I found that coconut oil works the best of cracked nips! Way better (and cheaper!)than lanolin so maybe get some to be prepared? Good luck! We nursed for 2.5 years and only stopped becaus my milk dried up a few months into this pregnancy! If you have any questions or concerns feel free to ask!! I love helping and supporting nursing mama's!! KellyMom is an AMAZING resource! There is a website and also a FB page!


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Glad to see you here Steph! That makes 3 of us due on the 21st! <3
> ------------------------------------
> 
> For those of you due with baby #1
> Every baby is different! Some will cry non stop while others are content to coo.
> Some babies will poop enough to fertilize a garden- some will go once a week.
> They are big, small, short and tall. (had to rhyme :haha: )
> It doesn't matter how or when they arrive as long as they are healthy and fighting.
> Induction, Natural, C-Section. Epidural or not.
> Bottle fed or breast fed.
> It doesn't matter.
> What matters is believing in yourself and loving your baby. There are always good and bad days and don't feel bad for admitting it. Becoming a mother is hard but worth it. No one knows what they are doing from day one. You learn as you go and your baby will do their best to help you through. You may be formulating a specific idea of how this is going to go. Take a deep breath and let it go. You will do your best and it will go exactly as it is meant to. A big, beautiful, messy and amazing life. :hugs:

Best. Comment. Ever!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Haha. Earlier, I complained to my husband that I can't go an hour without having to pee. Whether awake or attempting to sleep. "Just get a pee bag." He says, giggling and looking ever so proud of his genius. Yes darling, I'll simply get a catheter and drain my "pee bag" when convenient. :rofl: Men!


----------



## Misscalais

DH and i haven't had sex for a couple of weeks, dtd this morning and now having major BH... thanks for that DH!! They are very uncomfortable because baby is super low. Hopefully they pass soon.

I only managed to breast feed my 2nd bub successfully until 6 months then we learned he was lactose intolerant and was easier to move onto formula. 1st bub i dried up at 6 weeks, 3rd bub had very bad reflux and couldn't hold down bm because it was too thin so we had to stop at 5 weeks. As long as bubba is being fed it doesn't matter if its formula or breast milk. I always like to give breast feeding a good go though but that's just me :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls :hi:

Just checking in from my hospital bed :wacko:

First and foremost, thanks so much for all your beautiful well wishes & support, I am upmost grateful :hugs: Was just catching up on everyone's latest feeds, there's so much going on right now, we are all about to embark on the most important part of this pregnancy journey and I personally find it lovely to be sharing it with each other. 

AFM - Feeling unwell today, and only got 2 hours sleep because I felt so nauseous last night. Anti nausea tablets havent helped. In top of that I had contractions for 2 hours last night, they were 4-6 minutes apart, some lasting well over a minute, but they then suddenly stopped. Made it somewhat difficult to sleep! I've only managed 4 hours sleep collectively over the past 48 hours. I really need to get some sleep before the babies arrives, I truly hope I can get some this afternoon. 

Babies heart rates are being monitored 4 hourly and both have slowed right down from their normal averages for the last two traces taken today. Both are averaging around 105-115 BPM at the moment. Not cause for immediate concern but it obviously needs very close attention. Waiting for blood results and urine results to come back from this morning's collection. 

Doctor came and saw me & said its a waiting game, they will have to deliver in the next couple of days as it's the only way to cure preeclampsia, and it will only continue to get worse, but ideally they want me to have both steroid injections before I deliver to help mature the twins lungs. I've had my first one last night, will have the second shot tonight, so by Saturday night a full dose of steroid should be absorbed by both the babies placentas. 

If however the babies heart trace, babies movements, my blood pressure or blood results come back with any issues, they will deliver without waiting for steroids to take effect. 

Just had my final fundal height measured - I am now measuring 52 weeks pregnant :saywhat: I'm only 5ft 1 and not a big build (although I look anything but small right now :rofl:). Crazy!!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

PS - the swelling is insane. Here's a pic of my 'normal' feet for comparison
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jonesbaby19

My feet today :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Qmama79

Jonesbaby: I hope you'll hold your babies soon & your swelling goes down. Xx


----------



## Qmama79

Had my first sweep today. Call it a half sweep as I'm only 1 cm dilated & doc told me they prefer it to be a bit wider as they can't stretch well. Getting a lot of thightenings, but no show & constipated at moment... Pfffff...


----------



## SaraVO

Qmama79 said:


> Had my first sweep today. Call it a half sweep as I'm only 1 cm dilated & doc told me they prefer it to be a bit wider as they can't stretch well. Getting a lot of thightenings, but no show & constipated at moment... Pfffff...

What exactly is a sweep? I should probably know but honestly I'm leaving the baby books to my husband and embracing ignorance.


----------



## Powell130

Google is awesome https://www.babycentre.co.uk/what-is-a-membrane-sweep


----------



## princess2406

Qmama79 said:


> Had my first sweep today. Call it a half sweep as I'm only 1 cm dilated & doc told me they prefer it to be a bit wider as they can't stretch well. Getting a lot of thightenings, but no show & constipated at moment... Pfffff...

Good luck qmama! I had a sweep with my ds and was 1cm, went into labour the next day! Try and walk around and bounce on a birthing ball if you have one x


----------



## Powell130

Nipple stimulation is the only way, that's backed my scientific evidence vs anecdotal like everything else, to try to induce labor! It releases prolactin which causes contractions. Which is also why breastfeeding speeds up recovery by helping your uterus shrink back quicker!

Bouncing on a yoga or birthing ball will help baby get into position tho!


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> My feet today :wacko:

Least your toes still look gorgeous hehe! Looks very uncomfortable, thankfully we have had some cooler weather so my swelling has reduced a little bit :)


----------



## Misscalais

Qmama79 said:


> Had my first sweep today. Call it a half sweep as I'm only 1 cm dilated & doc told me they prefer it to be a bit wider as they can't stretch well. Getting a lot of thightenings, but no show & constipated at moment... Pfffff...

Fingers crossed it does something. Are you able to dtd? I was only a finger tip when i had sweeps with my 2nd and 3rd bubs. Only gave me cramps with my 2nd and with my 3rd my i started losing plug right away but still went another 4 days after that till i had him.


----------



## Natasha2605

What does everyone else still have to do in preparation for baby arrival?

I just need to re do the hospital bags and make a final list of anything I need to buy. Hoping to do that this morning in between housework.

I need to buy a baby bath but that's not an urgency, it's just so the girls can help OH bath LO.

I need to pay the last of my pram and collect it from the shop, will do that in the next fortnight.

Nothing else really needing done. I am pretty prepared and organised. The swing, moses basket, crib etc is all ready set up in the spare room too.


----------



## babyjan

I still need to get the Moses basket stand, a few more bedding for it! What are you UK ladies doing with regards to Moses basket bedding and how much will be baby be wrapped up? My son was born in winter I think I remember swaddling and a blanket :/ 

I don't think my hospital bag is finished just yet. It quiet a small bag because OH keeps saying I won't need anything bigger as they'll send me home straight away. No idea how I'm gonna squeeze in the nappies. We have the bath set and changing mat. I think clothes wise baby is completely done.

So I did end up coming to my mums yesterday but due to traffic I was stuck in the car for 2 hours which was extremely painful for me and my PGP! It was horrendous and once I finally go out and was able to walk I was bent over in pain! 

38 weeks today!! :)


----------



## emma4g63

Happy 38 weeks babyjan !!!

So jelous !! Lol


Starting to drag for me..

My dd was a march baby and we swaddled..
Iv just bought some new swaddle blankets cotton ones off ebay ...
Bought a nursing pillow last night as thete a god send

Hospital bag not packed xx

Bp was ok on last check yesterday but glucose in urine so being sent for a gtt friday


----------



## Powell130

It's 6:10 and I have got ZERO sleep : wacko: and I gotta babysit later, ugh! :coffee: :coffee:


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> What does everyone else still have to do in preparation for baby arrival?

I still have to do...EVERYTHING! We are closing on our house April 8th so it's pointless to do anything now! I can tell this is baby #2 cuz I'm not even stressed about it :haha: with #1 we were ready by 33-34 weeks, hospital bags packed and in my trunk and all lol
I mean I could do the baby's laundry but I rewashed everything of our son's before packing it away so I'm not even sure if it needs it lol


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> I still need to get the Moses basket stand, a few more bedding for it! What are you UK ladies doing with regards to Moses basket bedding and how much will be baby be wrapped up? My son was born in winter I think I remember swaddling and a blanket :/
> 
> I don't think my hospital bag is finished just yet. It quiet a small bag because OH keeps saying I won't need anything bigger as they'll send me home straight away. No idea how I'm gonna squeeze in the nappies. We have the bath set and changing mat. I think clothes wise baby is completely done.
> 
> So I did end up coming to my mums yesterday but due to traffic I was stuck in the car for 2 hours which was extremely painful for me and my PGP! It was horrendous and once I finally go out and was able to walk I was bent over in pain!
> 
> 38 weeks today!! :)

Anyone else getting one of these in lieu of swaddle blankets? #1 never liked to be swaddled so I wanna try this until the Moro reflex is gone

https://www.sleepingbaby.com

Happy 38 weeks!!
I was technically 36 weeks yesterday but that's by LMP and I'm going by O lol time went slow for a few weeks but it's picking back up now! Eeekk


----------



## princess2406

I just need to pay the balance of my pram and collect which we are going to do tomorrow! We went for a bugaboo cameleon this time I'm beyond excited! Other than that everything is done. Bought some nursing bras yesterday from h&m, not the most attractive lol but so comfortable!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Misscalais said:


> Jonesbaby19 said:
> 
> 
> My feet today :wacko:
> 
> Least your toes still look gorgeous hehe! Looks very uncomfortable, thankfully we have had some cooler weather so my swelling has reduced a little bit :)Click to expand...


Lol! Pretty toes to disguise the trunks! :rofl:

Thank goodness for cooler weather. So glad your swelling has settled down a bit. Good news. Where are you located Hun? We are in Adelaide :) xx


----------



## Natasha2605

princess2406 said:


> I just need to pay the balance of my pram and collect which we are going to do tomorrow! We went for a bugaboo cameleon this time I'm beyond excited! Other than that everything is done. Bought some nursing bras yesterday from h&m, not the most attractive lol but so comfortable!

Oh we chose the bee3, cannot wait to get!

How did you decide which size nursing bra to get? I like the ones on the h&m site but not sure how to pick the size.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hope the sweep helps get things moving Qmama! Fingers crossed for you! 

Happy 38 weeks Babyjan :happydance:

Hope you can get a nap in today, Powell. You must be so deliriously tired :wacko:. 

You sound really organised Natasha! 

Agree about the maternity bras being super comfy Princess - it's heavenly compared to the underwire sort. 

Good news - my twins finally have an official birthday! They will be delivered on Easter Sunday! Only 1 more day to go! Can't hardly believe it! :wohoo: xx


----------



## babyjan

Natasha2605 said:


> princess2406 said:
> 
> 
> I just need to pay the balance of my pram and collect which we are going to do tomorrow! We went for a bugaboo cameleon this time I'm beyond excited! Other than that everything is done. Bought some nursing bras yesterday from h&m, not the most attractive lol but so comfortable!
> 
> Oh we chose the bee3, cannot wait to get!
> 
> How did you decide which size nursing bra to get? I like the ones on the h&m site but not sure how to pick the size.Click to expand...

I'm really struggling with the sizing too :| I bought some 36D from mothercare but they feel tight now so can't even imagine how uncomfortable they'll be once milk come in


----------



## Qmama79

I've been holding of on nursing bras. Ive got 2 comfi ones from last time, but size washed of. I'll be shopping fr a few more after birth.


----------



## hellojello25

So we're officially going for a growth ultrasound on April 5th as at my 36 week check up, the little guy was measuring around 39 weeks. Not really unexpected as all the men in my family were over 10 pounds when born and my BF was 9.8 lbs. But now they're talking about maybe inducing me if I go to my due date and if he's very large, inducing me at 39 weeks. So we only have to wait a little over a week to find out what the game plan is.

I'm now very worried about going into labor within the next few weeks however, as my uncle died very unexpectedly Sunday afternoon and this past week has been the worst and most stressful of my life. I was debating going into work today but we didn't get back from the funeral last night until 10 and I didn't sleep very well. So I'm taking today off to just recuperate and relax. It's still a little too early for Alex to come out, so I'm trying to take it easy, but it's been very hard. I know he'll most likely be fine if I did go into labor, but I still want what's best for him. Does anyone have any advice to relax and take it easy?


----------



## princess2406

Natasha2605 said:


> princess2406 said:
> 
> 
> I just need to pay the balance of my pram and collect which we are going to do tomorrow! We went for a bugaboo cameleon this time I'm beyond excited! Other than that everything is done. Bought some nursing bras yesterday from h&m, not the most attractive lol but so comfortable!
> 
> Oh we chose the bee3, cannot wait to get!
> 
> How did you decide which size nursing bra to get? I like the ones on the h&m site but not sure how to pick the size.Click to expand...

I haven't been properly measured yet so the bras I chose came in small, medium or large. I tried them on and medium fit perfect but ended up going for large as my boobs are huge so there is a little growing room in them for when my milk comes in. I'll get measured properly after x


----------



## princess2406

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hope the sweep helps get things moving Qmama! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Happy 38 weeks Babyjan :happydance:
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in today, Powell. You must be so deliriously tired :wacko:.
> 
> You sound really organised Natasha!
> 
> Agree about the maternity bras being super comfy Princess - it's heavenly compared to the underwire sort.
> 
> Good news - my twins finally have an official birthday! They will be delivered on Easter Sunday! Only 1 more day to go! Can't hardly believe it! :wohoo: xx

How exciting! Bet you can't wait to meet them! x


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess2406 said:
> 
> 
> I just need to pay the balance of my pram and collect which we are going to do tomorrow! We went for a bugaboo cameleon this time I'm beyond excited! Other than that everything is done. Bought some nursing bras yesterday from h&m, not the most attractive lol but so comfortable!
> 
> Oh we chose the bee3, cannot wait to get!
> 
> How did you decide which size nursing bra to get? I like the ones on the h&m site but not sure how to pick the size.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really struggling with the sizing too :| I bought some 36D from mothercare but they feel tight now so can't even imagine how uncomfortable they'll be once milk come inClick to expand...

I liked the ones I got from h&m as they are more like sports bra style and come in s,m, or l. I was 34d pre - pregnancy and I must be at least 36ee now. They will see me through the first week or so and then I'll get measured properly x


----------



## princess2406

hellojello25 said:


> So we're officially going for a growth ultrasound on April 5th as at my 36 week check up, the little guy was measuring around 39 weeks. Not really unexpected as all the men in my family were over 10 pounds when born and my BF was 9.8 lbs. But now they're talking about maybe inducing me if I go to my due date and if he's very large, inducing me at 39 weeks. So we only have to wait a little over a week to find out what the game plan is.
> 
> I'm now very worried about going into labor within the next few weeks however, as my uncle died very unexpectedly Sunday afternoon and this past week has been the worst and most stressful of my life. I was debating going into work today but we didn't get back from the funeral last night until 10 and I didn't sleep very well. So I'm taking today off to just recuperate and relax. It's still a little too early for Alex to come out, so I'm trying to take it easy, but it's been very hard. I know he'll most likely be fine if I did go into labor, but I still want what's best for him. Does anyone have any advice to relax and take it easy?

Sorry to hear about your uncle. I like to relax by watching one of my favourite films and just basically having a pyjama day- few and far between with my 4 year old!


----------



## babyjan

princess2406 said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess2406 said:
> 
> 
> I just need to pay the balance of my pram and collect which we are going to do tomorrow! We went for a bugaboo cameleon this time I'm beyond excited! Other than that everything is done. Bought some nursing bras yesterday from h&m, not the most attractive lol but so comfortable!
> 
> Oh we chose the bee3, cannot wait to get!
> 
> How did you decide which size nursing bra to get? I like the ones on the h&m site but not sure how to pick the size.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm really struggling with the sizing too :| I bought some 36D from mothercare but they feel tight now so can't even imagine how uncomfortable they'll be once milk come inClick to expand...
> 
> I liked the ones I got from h&m as they are more like sports bra style and come in s,m, or l. I was 34d pre - pregnancy and I must be at least 36ee now. They will see me through the first week or so and then I'll get measured properly xClick to expand...

I might have a look at those h&m ones! I did get maternity ones from h&m this pregnancy but not the ones your describing. Thanks!


----------



## princess2406

These are the bras babyjan, I went for the grey and pink set  

https://www2.hm.com/en_gb/productpage.0325027001.html


----------



## Christie2011

I got something like that from Babies R Us. I've been wearing it for a while now. I can't stand my regular bras, so uncomfortable. I think the one I got is too small though, I'll have to jump up a size and get some more.


----------



## babyjan

princess2406 said:


> These are the bras babyjan, I went for the grey and pink set
> 
> https://www2.hm.com/en_gb/productpage.0325027001.html

Oh they look super comfy!! Gonna have a look in my local h&m :)


----------



## babyjan

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Good news - my twins finally have an official birthday! They will be delivered on Easter Sunday! Only 1 more day to go! Can't hardly believe it! :wohoo: xx

Sooo exciting! I hope all goes well with the delivery :) X


----------



## hal423

Yay jonesbaby! So exciting to have Easter babies!! Best of luck to you and hope the swelling subsides a bit for you.

Hellojello - so sorry for your loss. I recommend getting a prenatal massage. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was so stressed at work toward the end and I had a big meltdown in my office. I just decided to leave and go get an hour long prenatal massage and I felt soooo good after. Or just go get a mani/pedi or sit outside if it's nice weather with a good book.

All this nursing bra talk is getting me nervous for the breastfeeding pain again. The first few weeks were horrible for me and I got mastitis twice - I hope it's not so painful this time. I noticed some colostrum leaking out after my shower this morning and thought wow, it's gettin real now!


----------



## emma4g63

So excited see pics jones baby xx


----------



## SaraVO

we had our ultrasound this morning. he is really squished in there! and still looks like an alien. But, he is perfectly healthy. they say that he is six and a half pounds. give or take 16 ounces.. So, we just had to laugh at that one. But, we are doing great. I'm ready for him. My husband says as long as he doesn't come this weekend or on April fools day, anybody else concerned about that? He is ready. He has now decided that he wants our vehicles serviced. Anybody else's husband grasping at random things to prepare and plan for? I feel like he is giving himself nervous busy work to stay calm. I'm just letting him do what he wants but he's getting really worked up.


----------



## Bekah78

I've said I'd be happy with baby arriving any day in April but preferably not the first. 

Yes hubby is doing all sorts to prepare... His first three things were to stock up the wine cupboard, buy toys and order me a new car. Since ordering the car he's gone into buying stuff like car seat covers, boot liner etc to protect the new car from baby sick. Must be a mans logic to this somewhere.


----------



## babyjan

Just realised I actually do have slight swelling on my feet! Never had that last time, I didn't swell till I gave birth and hours after birth my legs were huge!


----------



## Christie2011

Im really hoping I can convince my OB office to induce at 37 weeks. This swelling is ridiculous and painful. I even had my feet up all day at my desk at work.
 



Attached Files:







20160325_175838.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xSweetTartx

The swelling looks so painful! I have swelling but not that bad :(
-----------------------------
I went shopping today and by the end I could hardly waddle. Really hoping that she doesn't make me wait too long. She's free to arrive any time after the 2nd of April. Seriously, memo to baby- Please be kind to mommy :rofl:


----------



## Misscalais

I hope no April fools babies. A few of my friends have joked and said they reckon she will be born on the 1st.


----------



## Qmama79

I've heared not many deliver on due date...so I'm pretty safe fr April 1st delivery! Hahaha!


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hope the sweep helps get things moving Qmama! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Happy 38 weeks Babyjan :happydance:
> 
> Hope you can get a nap in today, Powell. You must be so deliriously tired :wacko:.
> 
> You sound really organised Natasha!
> 
> Agree about the maternity bras being super comfy Princess - it's heavenly compared to the underwire sort.
> 
> Good news - my twins finally have an official birthday! They will be delivered on Easter Sunday! Only 1 more day to go! Can't hardly believe it! :wohoo: xx

No nap :wacko: and somehow still awake at 10:30PM. We went by my husbands work after babysitting and my back hurts so bad from being on my feet chasing two toddlers allllll day. Maybe exhaustion will kick in soon and I will fall asleep! I'm so frustrated with not sleeping but strangely used to it. Sigh. I can't wait til this baby is out so I can sleep again!


----------



## Powell130

Christie2011 said:


> Im really hoping I can convince my OB office to induce at 37 weeks. This swelling is ridiculous and painful. I even had my feet up all day at my desk at work.

Goodness that looks so painful


----------



## Powell130

A friend of mine son was born April 1st. I, personally, don't see the big deal?


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Christie2011 said:



> Im really hoping I can convince my OB office to induce at 37 weeks. This swelling is ridiculous and painful. I even had my feet up all day at my desk at work.

Christie, Hun, that looks suspiciously like my swelling before my preeclampsia was diagnosed. Not saying that to scare you, just saying it out of concern. Some swelling in pregnancy is normal, but I hate to say it, that's how mine looked over the past two weeks. It's even worse now, so bad that the hospital has no compression socks that fit me to try to ward off blood clots in my legs :sad2: If you're at all worried about your symptoms before your next monitoring, I'd definitely drop into the hospital for a check up and ask them to check your blood levels for platelet count and liver enzymes as well as your urine and blood pressure. Preeclampsia is very common in twin pregnancies and can escalate very quickly. 

I hope all is okay. I think your OB will be happy to induce you at 37 weeks under the circumstances. I'll cross my fingers for you xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls :hi:

Thanks for your kind words! Can't wait to update tomorrow!

It's 4pm on Saturday afternoon here and I'm scheduled for my c-section at 8am tomorrow morning! Not long now at all :yipee:

It feels kind of surreal to be honest! I'm nervous, excited, teary and emotional all wrapped up into one. Four rounds of IVF have bought us a family - our DD and now our twins. When I think back to the years we struggled to conceive and the many nights I cried myself to sleep worried that I would never get to experience motherhood - and yet here I am about to become a mother of 3. I am truly so blessed that our prayers were answered. Being a mother has shown me a love unlike no other on this planet. My heart is so full and ready to burst!

Excited to start the next chapter of our lives as a family of 5 tomorrow! Lots of chaos and no doubt a very steep learning curve ahead, but lots of love and very good times ahead too. Roll on tomorrow.... :cloud9:

xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bekah78

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Thanks for your kind words! Can't wait to update tomorrow!
> 
> It's 4pm on Saturday afternoon here and I'm scheduled for my c-section at 8am tomorrow morning! Not long now at all :yipee:
> 
> It feels kind of surreal to be honest! I'm nervous, excited, teary and emotional all wrapped up into one. Four rounds of IVF have bought us a family - our DD and now our twins. When I think back to the years we struggled to conceive and the many nights I cried myself to sleep worried I never get to experience motherhood - and yet here I am about to become a mother of 3. I am truly so blessed that our prayers were answered. Being a mother has shown me a love unlike no other on this planet. My heart is so full and ready to burst.
> 
> Excited to start the next chapter of our lives as a family of 5 tomorrow! Lots of chaos and no doubt a very steep learning curve ahead, but lots of love and good times ahead too. Roll on tomorrow.... :cloud9:
> 
> xx

I'm not surprised you're excited. Hope you manage to sleep tonight. Not sure I could. 

It took us 10 years and four rounds of IVF to get our first BFP. It's only just hitting home that this is really happening and I'll be a mum soon. Can't wait. 

Best of luck for tomorrow. Enjoy bonding with your two new babies when the arrive.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Bekah78 said:


> Jonesbaby19 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Thanks for your kind words! Can't wait to update tomorrow!
> 
> It's 4pm on Saturday afternoon here and I'm scheduled for my c-section at 8am tomorrow morning! Not long now at all :yipee:
> 
> It feels kind of surreal to be honest! I'm nervous, excited, teary and emotional all wrapped up into one. Four rounds of IVF have bought us a family - our DD and now our twins. When I think back to the years we struggled to conceive and the many nights I cried myself to sleep worried I never get to experience motherhood - and yet here I am about to become a mother of 3. I am truly so blessed that our prayers were answered. Being a mother has shown me a love unlike no other on this planet. My heart is so full and ready to burst.
> 
> Excited to start the next chapter of our lives as a family of 5 tomorrow! Lots of chaos and no doubt a very steep learning curve ahead, but lots of love and good times ahead too. Roll on tomorrow.... :cloud9:
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm not surprised you're excited. Hope you manage to sleep tonight. Not sure I could.
> 
> It took us 10 years and four rounds of IVF to get our first BFP. It's only just hitting home that this is really happening and I'll be a mum soon. Can't wait.
> 
> Best of luck for tomorrow. Enjoy bonding with your two new babies when the arrive.Click to expand...

Oh Bekah - I am so sorry it took you so long to conceive your precious baby. I can't wait for you to experience motherhood! It's so close for you now! All the tears, set backs, financial strain, agonising waiting and the physical toll of the treatments on your body is all very much worth it when you finally meet your baby. Wishing you lots of happiness and all the very best for your delivery :hugs:


----------



## Bekah78

Thank you jonesbaby19. Came so close to giving up but so glad we didn't.


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Thanks for your kind words! Can't wait to update tomorrow!
> 
> It's 4pm on Saturday afternoon here and I'm scheduled for my c-section at 8am tomorrow morning! Not long now at all :yipee:
> 
> It feels kind of surreal to be honest! I'm nervous, excited, teary and emotional all wrapped up into one. Four rounds of IVF have bought us a family - our DD and now our twins. When I think back to the years we struggled to conceive and the many nights I cried myself to sleep worried that I would never get to experience motherhood - and yet here I am about to become a mother of 3. I am truly so blessed that our prayers were answered. Being a mother has shown me a love unlike no other on this planet. My heart is so full and ready to burst!
> 
> Excited to start the next chapter of our lives as a family of 5 tomorrow! Lots of chaos and no doubt a very steep learning curve ahead, but lots of love and very good times ahead too. Roll on tomorrow.... :cloud9:
> 
> xx

Im soooo excited for you!!!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck today Jonesbaby. Get those babies outta you and in your arms! Can't wait to see pics &#55357;&#56471;


----------



## Oldermummy78

Getting close for us :happydance: good luck tomorrow with the c section jonesbaby (not that you will need any!) and the birth of your lovely twins :wohoo: look forward to hearing all about it xox


----------



## Redhead84

Good luck Jonesbaby!!! 

38+6, I think I've got another 13 days. My husband thinks it's next Friday. Nearly all sorted, getting a bit nervous about labour now bricking it in fact!!


----------



## Bunanie

Hi ladies, baby has been moving less in the last few days. I mean I can still feel the movement but I really have to pay attention and it's not as regular as before. 

Makes me worry a bit, is anyone having the same thing?


----------



## Redhead84

I still get quiet days, and barely feel anything all night. I actually called hospital on Weds as I just wanted to check and baby is absolutely fine. 

If you are worried call the hospital. They told the they'd much rather see me every week than me sit at home and fester, worrying myself sick. 

Hope you're OK x


----------



## Bekah78

I've had a couple of quiet days, but then about an hour ago he has started fidgeting again. If worried I'd call and get checked though. Hope everything's ok.


----------



## babyjan

Bunanie said:


> Hi ladies, baby has been moving less in the last few days. I mean I can still feel the movement but I really have to pay attention and it's not as regular as before.
> 
> Makes me worry a bit, is anyone having the same thing?

If it's not as regular as before then I'd probably give the maternity unit a ring... especially as your worried it's best to get monitored x


----------



## dani_tinks

Yeah my little miss has very quiet days and it's so scary. Phone up if you're concerned though, they really do not mind, it's what they're there for. I've been in for monitoring lots x


----------



## xSweetTartx

How exciting! Really looking forward to hearing about your twins Jonesbaby!
---------------------------------------
I feel like I hardly got any sleep at all last night. It's going to be a loooong day because my toddler clearly did :haha: He's tame enough right now watching The Iron Giant thankfully


----------



## hellojello25

Anybody else in pain when the baby moves? Lately he's been kicking/punching the side of my uterus over to the left and it actually has been hurting me.


----------



## salamander91

https://i68.tinypic.com/2hmjw5t.jpg

Sorry for the late update. Cora-Lily was born via c section on 23/3 at 9.17am weighing 8lb 13oz. She is absolutely beautiful and perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## Bekah78

salamander91 said:


> https://i68.tinypic.com/2hmjw5t.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the late update. Cora-Lily was born via c section on 23/3 at 9.17am weighing 8lb 13oz. She is absolutely beautiful and perfect. :cloud9:

She certainly is perfect. Lovely name too. Hope you're doing ok after your c-section!


----------



## Bekah78

hellojello25 said:


> Anybody else in pain when the baby moves? Lately he's been kicking/punching the side of my uterus over to the left and it actually has been hurting me.

I've had a couple painful jabs to my right side. They really take my breath away when it happens. Thankfully it's only sore for a short time.


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations salamander!! She's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls,

Just a very quick one from me...

You are NOT going to believe this - 3 hours until my c-section and I've gone into labour on my own. Things are progressing relatively quickly so they said they will likely take me down to theatre sooner. It only took me 3 hours 50 minutes to go from 1cm to 10cm last labour I had, so they're not going to leave me too long. 

Will hopefully have some good news to share soon! 

xx


----------



## salamander91

Good luck jonesbaby! Xx


----------



## babyjan

Wow jonesbaby! I can't believe you went into labour just before c section! I hope it all goes well and look forward to your update x


----------



## salamander91

Bekah78 said:


> salamander91 said:
> 
> 
> https://i68.tinypic.com/2hmjw5t.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the late update. Cora-Lily was born via c section on 23/3 at 9.17am weighing 8lb 13oz. She is absolutely beautiful and perfect. :cloud9:
> 
> She certainly is perfect. Lovely name too. Hope you're doing ok after your c-section!Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm doing great :) xx


----------



## Bekah78

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just a very quick one from me...
> 
> You are NOT going to believe this - 3 hours until my c-section and I've gone into labour on my own. Things are progressing relatively quickly so they said they will likely take me down to theatre sooner. It only took me 3 hours 50 minutes to go from
> 1cm to 10cm last pregnancy so they're not going to leave me too long.
> 
> Will hopefully have some good news to share soon!
> 
> xx

Wow. Good luck. Will be watching for your announcement :) xx


----------



## emma4g63

Congrsts salamander gorgeous.x

Wow jones so exciting 
Cnt wait see a update xx


----------



## Kay0102

Congratulations Salamander she's beautiful! 

How exciting Jonesbaby, those babies obviously didn't want to wait any longer haha x


----------



## Powell130

hellojello25 said:


> Anybody else in pain when the baby moves? Lately he's been kicking/punching the side of my uterus over to the left and it actually has been hurting me.

Yes! We've had painful movements for almost a month now!


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just a very quick one from me...
> 
> You are NOT going to believe this - 3 hours until my c-section and I've gone into labour on my own. Things are progressing relatively quickly so they said they will likely take me down to theatre sooner. It only took me 3 hours 50 minutes to go from 1cm to 10cm last labour I had, so they're not going to leave me too long.
> 
> Will hopefully have some good news to share soon!
> 
> xx

How neat?!? Can't wait for your update!!


----------



## princess2406

salamander91 said:


> https://i68.tinypic.com/2hmjw5t.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the late update. Cora-Lily was born via c section on 23/3 at 9.17am weighing 8lb 13oz. She is absolutely beautiful and perfect. :cloud9:

Oh wow congrats she's beautiful!


----------



## Natasha2605

Wow, good luck Jonesbaby! Your little twinnies must be eager to meet you!

I'm in constant discomfort when baby is moving, she's everywhere and my tummy is constantly rock hard.


----------



## Brunette_21

hellojello25 said:


> So we're officially going for a growth ultrasound on April 5th as at my 36 week check up, the little guy was measuring around 39 weeks. Not really unexpected as all the men in my family were over 10 pounds when born and my BF was 9.8 lbs. But now they're talking about maybe inducing me if I go to my due date and if he's very large, inducing me at 39 weeks. So we only have to wait a little over a week to find out what the game plan is.
> 
> I'm now very worried about going into labor within the next few weeks however, as my uncle died very unexpectedly Sunday afternoon and this past week has been the worst and most stressful of my life. I was debating going into work today but we didn't get back from the funeral last night until 10 and I didn't sleep very well. So I'm taking today off to just recuperate and relax. It's still a little too early for Alex to come out, so I'm trying to take it easy, but it's been very hard. I know he'll most likely be fine if I did go into labor, but I still want what's best for him. Does anyone have any advice to relax and take it easy?

I know the feeling i was measuring a week big and went for growth scan on monday at 35 weeks due to reduced movement and found out our wee boy woohoo is measuring 40+5, im only measuring 38 weeks and is currently 7lb9. Have another growth scan on the 11th and a meeting with consultant on the 12th xxx


----------



## Powell130

Anyone else drinking it? I meant to start earlier but kept forgetting to get some
https://www.bellybelly.com.au/pregnancy/red-raspberry-leaf-tea/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160326_195146.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Powell130

Brunette_21 said:


> hellojello25 said:
> 
> 
> So we're officially going for a growth ultrasound on April 5th as at my 36 week check up, the little guy was measuring around 39 weeks. Not really unexpected as all the men in my family were over 10 pounds when born and my BF was 9.8 lbs. But now they're talking about maybe inducing me if I go to my due date and if he's very large, inducing me at 39 weeks. So we only have to wait a little over a week to find out what the game plan is.
> 
> I'm now very worried about going into labor within the next few weeks however, as my uncle died very unexpectedly Sunday afternoon and this past week has been the worst and most stressful of my life. I was debating going into work today but we didn't get back from the funeral last night until 10 and I didn't sleep very well. So I'm taking today off to just recuperate and relax. It's still a little too early for Alex to come out, so I'm trying to take it easy, but it's been very hard. I know he'll most likely be fine if I did go into labor, but I still want what's best for him. Does anyone have any advice to relax and take it easy?
> 
> I know the feeling i was measuring a week big and went for growth scan on monday at 35 weeks due to reduced movement and found out our wee boy woohoo is measuring 40+5, im only measuring 38 weeks and is currently 7lb9. Have another growth scan on the 11th and a meeting with consultant on the 12th xxxClick to expand...

Feel better knowing those measurements are rarely accurate!


----------



## Misscalais

salamander91 said:


> https://i68.tinypic.com/2hmjw5t.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the late update. Cora-Lily was born via c section on 23/3 at 9.17am weighing 8lb 13oz. She is absolutely beautiful and perfect. :cloud9:

Oh gosh congratulations, she's beautiful!!! Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just a very quick one from me...
> 
> You are NOT going to believe this - 3 hours until my c-section and I've gone into labour on my own. Things are progressing relatively quickly so they said they will likely take me down to theatre sooner. It only took me 3 hours 50 minutes to go from 1cm to 10cm last labour I had, so they're not going to leave me too long.
> 
> Will hopefully have some good news to share soon!
> 
> xx

Thats crazy! Good luck!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Yep I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea since 34 weeks.


----------



## Qmama79

Jonesbaby: Good Luck!! Looking forward to some pictures!! X
Salamander: congratulations! Well done!! Enjoy!
Powell130 : been drinking that one since about 34 weeks.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Congratulations salamander!! She's beautiful!
----------------------------------
Hoping your labor is going well Jonesbaby!! 
---------------------------------
Finished my last project for Jasmine- her coming home outfit. Bought the outfit itself but added the letter machine embroidery. Easiest project of them all but just as necessary :haha:
 



Attached Files:







ch1.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 5









ch2.jpg
File size: 63.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Powell130

Anyone else using EPO to help cervix ripen?


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Congratulations salamander!! She's beautiful!
> ----------------------------------
> Hoping your labor is going well Jonesbaby!!
> ---------------------------------
> Finished my last project for Jasmine- her coming home outfit. Bought the outfit itself but added the letter machine embroidery. Easiest project of them all but just as necessary :haha:

Thats beautiful! I love the embroidery!


----------



## Misscalais

xSweetTartx said:


> Congratulations salamander!! She's beautiful!
> ----------------------------------
> Hoping your labor is going well Jonesbaby!!
> ---------------------------------
> Finished my last project for Jasmine- her coming home outfit. Bought the outfit itself but added the letter machine embroidery. Easiest project of them all but just as necessary :haha:

Gorgeous! I still haven't sorted a going home outfit. Can't seem to find what im after lol


----------



## emma4g63

Sweettart so very talentdd i love it xx

Shes one lucky lil lady xx


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations salamander!! She's beautiful!
> ----------------------------------
> Hoping your labor is going well Jonesbaby!!
> ---------------------------------
> Finished my last project for Jasmine- her coming home outfit. Bought the outfit itself but added the letter machine embroidery. Easiest project of them all but just as necessary :haha:
> 
> Gorgeous! I still haven't sorted a going home outfit. Can't seem to find what im after lolClick to expand...

Same here lol


----------



## SaraVO

xSweetTartx said:


> Congratulations salamander!! She's beautiful!
> ----------------------------------
> Hoping your labor is going well Jonesbaby!!
> ---------------------------------
> Finished my last project for Jasmine- her coming home outfit. Bought the outfit itself but added the letter machine embroidery. Easiest project of them all but just as necessary :haha:

That is very cute!


----------



## SaraVO

My mom doesn't think my belly is big enough. My sister and her were both bigger when they were at my stage so she thinks he's going to be very late. Because according to her I should be waddling more and more uncomfortable. And after telling my best friend that my cousin was going to be spending a couple of days with me her only comment instead of being happy for me that I get to see my favorite cousin was to tell me that she wasn't supposed to be here for the birth because it would mess with her plans. Seriously! Anyone else getting really sick of people? The only person not pissing me off is my husband.


----------



## Powell130

My mom keeps saying I'm going to go early because my colostrum is in and I'm slowly dilating. I'm like that is no indication of when I'm going to go into labor!


----------



## Bekah78

Powell130 said:


> Anyone else using EPO to help cervix ripen?

I will be from 38 weeks onwards. I've also been drinking rlt since 34 weeks.


----------



## Bekah78

SaraVO said:


> My mom doesn't think my belly is big enough. My sister and her were both bigger when they were at my stage so she thinks he's going to be very late. Because according to her I should be waddling more and more uncomfortable. And after telling my best friend that my cousin was going to be spending a couple of days with me her only comment instead of being happy for me that I get to see my favorite cousin was to tell me that she wasn't supposed to be here for the birth because it would mess with her plans. Seriously! Anyone else getting really sick of people? The only person not pissing me off is my husband.

Sorry your family are being annoying. Nice for you to have some company for a few days. 

Friends/colleaguesthink I'm going to deliver early because I'm so big, but I've only had a few BHs so no real signs yet.


----------



## Powell130

Bekah78 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else using EPO to help cervix ripen?
> 
> I will be from 38 weeks onwards. I've also been drinking rlt since 34 weeks.Click to expand...

Are you using orally or vaginally? I'm starting orally now and vaginally at 38


----------



## Natasha2605

I hate when people feel the need to predict that you'll go early. Cause you're so big/so low etc. People said it both times with my other two girls and are saying it again this time. I just smile and say " heard that before" :dohh:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

salamander91 said:


> https://i68.tinypic.com/2hmjw5t.jpg
> 
> Sorry for the late update. Cora-Lily was born via c section on 23/3 at 9.17am weighing 8lb 13oz. She is absolutely beautiful and perfect. :cloud9:

A very heartfelt congratulations Salamander!!! She is absolutely stunning :cloud9: Enjoy this precious time with your family! xx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there girls,

I am absolutely thrilled to announce the safe arrival of our beautiful and much loved twins this morning on Easter Sunday! Our daughter, Lily Rose, was born at 7:29am and our son, Lewis James, was born at 7:30am. Both babies weighing the exact same weight as each other at 5lbs 6oz. They are stunning :cloud9:

Both babies are in the Special Care Baby Unit right now - Lewis has fluid on his lungs and needs some assistance with his breathing and both babies are on IV fluid drips for glucose treatment as their blood sugars are on the low side. Completely normal apparently for most babies born before 37 weeks. 

I have become very ill though with preeclampsia which has landed me in the high dependency care unit of the delivery area. My blood pressure is up at 155/95 and my body was convulsing periodically for hours. They have me on an IV fluid drip of magnesium for the next 48 hours to stop seizures, so I haven't seen much of my babies at all, other than a quick cuddle of Lily and a kiss on the head of Lewis which is pretty sad :nope: Hopefully babies will be out if the special care unit in the next 24 hours so they can room in with me, even if I need assistance to care for them from DH or my Mum. 

Cannot believe I went into labour before my c-section! It's brilliant that the twins chose this birth date also. I was about 5cm dilated within 2 hours of going into labour, so they hurried me down to theatre. They had to do a c-section because one of Lily's leg's was actually in the birth canal with Lewis' head. 

Sorry if this update is all over the place - I can barely put my thoughts together right now, and I feel really unwell, but I just wanted to share the lovely news that our precious twins are here and are, by all accounts, doing terrific xx :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations jonesbaby!!! Wishing you and the twins a speedy recovery :hugs: 

Babies are absolutely gorgeous X


----------



## dani_tinks

Congratulations salamander and jonesbaby! Beautiful babies!!


----------



## Christie2011

I hope you start to feel better soon. So glad to hear they made a safe arrival.


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations jones! Beautiful update xx


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations jonesbaby. They're beautiful. Hope you're feeling much better soon xx


----------



## Bekah78

Powell130 said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else using EPO to help cervix ripen?
> 
> I will be from 38 weeks onwards. I've also been drinking rlt since 34 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using orally or vaginally? I'm starting orally now and vaginally at 38Click to expand...

I'm planning on doing both, but as I don't want to risk delivering before April I'm waiting to start taking them.


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> Same here lol

Hopefully we find something soon lol!


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi there girls,
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled to announce the safe arrival of our beautiful and much loved twins this morning on Easter Sunday! Our daughter, Lily Rose, was born at 7:28am and our son, Lewis James, was born at 7:30am. Both babies weighing the exact same weight as each other at 5lbs 9oz. They are stunning :cloud9:
> 
> Both babies are in the Special Care Baby Unit right now - Lewis has fluid on his lungs and needs some assistance with his breathing and both babies are on IV fluid drips for glucose treatment as their blood sugars are on the low side. Completely normal apparently for most babies born before 37 weeks.
> 
> I have become very ill though with preeclampsia which has landed me in the high dependency care unit of the delivery area. My blood pressure is up at 155/95 and my body was convulsing periodically for hours. They have me on an IV fluid drip of magnesium for the next 48 hours to stop seizures, so I haven't seen much of my babies at all, other than a quick cuddle of Lily and a kiss on the head of Lewis which is pretty sad :nope: Hopefully babies will be out if the special care unit in the next 24 hours so they can room in with me, even if I need assistance to care for them from DH or my Mum.
> 
> Cannot believe I went into labour before my c-section! It's brilliant that the twins chose this birth date also. I was about 5cm dilated within 2 hours of going into labour, so they hurried me down to theatre. They had to do a c-section because one of Lily's leg's was actually in the birth canal with Lewis' head.
> 
> Sorry if this update is all over the place - I can barely put my thoughts together right now, and I feel really unwell, but I just wanted to share the lovely news that our precious twins are here and are, by all accounts, doing terrific xx :yipee:

Congratulations. They look absolutely perfect, im sorry you're not doing so well and i hope you're on the mend soon and bubbas can be back with you :hugs:


----------



## princess2406

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi there girls,
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled to announce the safe arrival of our beautiful and much loved twins this morning on Easter Sunday! Our daughter, Lily Rose, was born at 7:28am and our son, Lewis James, was born at 7:30am. Both babies weighing the exact same weight as each other at 5lbs 9oz. They are stunning :cloud9:
> 
> Both babies are in the Special Care Baby Unit right now - Lewis has fluid on his lungs and needs some assistance with his breathing and both babies are on IV fluid drips for glucose treatment as their blood sugars are on the low side. Completely normal apparently for most babies born before 37 weeks.
> 
> I have become very ill though with preeclampsia which has landed me in the high dependency care unit of the delivery area. My blood pressure is up at 155/95 and my body was convulsing periodically for hours. They have me on an IV fluid drip of magnesium for the next 48 hours to stop seizures, so I haven't seen much of my babies at all, other than a quick cuddle of Lily and a kiss on the head of Lewis which is pretty sad :nope: Hopefully babies will be out if the special care unit in the next 24 hours so they can room in with me, even if I need assistance to care for them from DH or my Mum.
> 
> Cannot believe I went into labour before my c-section! It's brilliant that the twins chose this birth date also. I was about 5cm dilated within 2 hours of going into labour, so they hurried me down to theatre. They had to do a c-section because one of Lily's leg's was actually in the birth canal with Lewis' head.
> 
> Sorry if this update is all over the place - I can barely put my thoughts together right now, and I feel really unwell, but I just wanted to share the lovely news that our precious twins are here and are, by all accounts, doing terrific xx :yipee:

Huge congratulations on your gorgeous babies! Sorry to hear that you're not well, I wish you a safe recovery and hopefully you'll have your babies with you soon xx


----------



## crazy4baby09

Congratulations jonesbaby! They are adorable! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SaraVO

Congrats on the twins and I hope you recover quickly. So happy for you!! They are beautiful!


----------



## Powell130

Bekah78 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else using EPO to help cervix ripen?
> 
> I will be from 38 weeks onwards. I've also been drinking rlt since 34 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using orally or vaginally? I'm starting orally now and vaginally at 38Click to expand...
> 
> I'm planning on doing both, but as I don't want to risk delivering before April I'm waiting to start taking them.Click to expand...

They don't 'induce' you, they just help your cervix ripen when it's time!


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi there girls,
> 
> I am absolutely thrilled to announce the safe arrival of our beautiful and much loved twins this morning on Easter Sunday! Our daughter, Lily Rose, was born at 7:28am and our son, Lewis James, was born at 7:30am. Both babies weighing the exact same weight as each other at 5lbs 9oz. They are stunning :cloud9:
> 
> Both babies are in the Special Care Baby Unit right now - Lewis has fluid on his lungs and needs some assistance with his breathing and both babies are on IV fluid drips for glucose treatment as their blood sugars are on the low side. Completely normal apparently for most babies born before 37 weeks.
> 
> I have become very ill though with preeclampsia which has landed me in the high dependency care unit of the delivery area. My blood pressure is up at 155/95 and my body was convulsing periodically for hours. They have me on an IV fluid drip of magnesium for the next 48 hours to stop seizures, so I haven't seen much of my babies at all, other than a quick cuddle of Lily and a kiss on the head of Lewis which is pretty sad :nope: Hopefully babies will be out if the special care unit in the next 24 hours so they can room in with me, even if I need assistance to care for them from DH or my Mum.
> 
> Cannot believe I went into labour before my c-section! It's brilliant that the twins chose this birth date also. I was about 5cm dilated within 2 hours of going into labour, so they hurried me down to theatre. They had to do a c-section because one of Lily's leg's was actually in the birth canal with Lewis' head.
> 
> Sorry if this update is all over the place - I can barely put my thoughts together right now, and I feel really unwell, but I just wanted to share the lovely news that our precious twins are here and are, by all accounts, doing terrific xx :yipee:

Oh congrats honey!! Hopes for a speedy recovery for all!! 

How awesome you went into labor on your own! And that's really neat they weighed the same!!


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats hun xx gorgous pic ope u recover fast !! Xx


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thank you everyone! It took me forever to find an outfit and at my shower/sprinkle my mom showed up with this one. The only problem? It was size 6 months! So naturally I hunted it down in a smaller size. :haha: I was determined!
-------------------------------------
Look at those babies!!!! Fantastic job Jonesbaby! They are gorgeous!
-------------------------------------
I'm starting epo vaginally within the next few days. It helped last time so might as well :)


----------



## Powell130

Happy Easter Ladies!!!

36 weeks today!!
 



Attached Files:







PART_1459088854264.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emma4g63

Happy 36 weeks powell xx fab bump


----------



## Powell130

Thank you!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Cute bump! Happy Easter :)


----------



## Powell130

Thanx!! I'm past the point of feeling cute so it helps to hear :haha:


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations jonesbaby! They're both adorable! Cora-Lily had trouble keeping her sugars up too although thankfully not enough that she needed to be away from me. She was fine within 24 hours. I hope your babies are with you soon! Xx


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> Happy Easter Ladies!!!
> 
> 36 weeks today!!

Happy 36 weeks!!!


----------



## Misscalais

39 weeks for me today! Hopefully my last mw appt tomorrow! My mum doesn't arrive until Sunday so bub can arrive once shes here lol if i do go over i hope its not by much because DH can't have any time off work and my mum lives 5 hours away and can only have a short time off work.


----------



## Redhead84

Misscalais said:


> 39 weeks for me today! Hopefully my last mw appt tomorrow! My mum doesn't arrive until Sunday so bub can arrive once shes here lol if i do go over i hope its not by much because DH can't have any time off work and my mum lives 5 hours away and can only have a short time off work.

I'm 39 weeks today too but not hopeful of not going over! I feel absolutely nothing at the moment barring maybe that baby is just starting to get ever so slightly lower. 

I'm hoping to get through the week so husband can have a productive week at work (he's just started his own business) and son can get settled into his new nursery. 

Starting to feel the nervousness creep in now.


----------



## Natasha2605

Happy Easter ladies. 

My 36 week bump

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/6FE29A82-A118-4E5F-8592-AD468990E616_zpsjqdn16xj.jpg

Not as big as I was with either of my other girls I don't think!

Just finished my last shift at work too this evening :)


----------



## emma4g63

Happy 39 weeks misscalais and red head xxx not long for either of u really xxx

Natasha lovely bump must of felt great doing that last shift x

Iv got 3 more weeks


----------



## Misscalais

Redhead84 said:


> I'm 39 weeks today too but not hopeful of not going over! I feel absolutely nothing at the moment barring maybe that baby is just starting to get ever so slightly lower.
> 
> I'm hoping to get through the week so husband can have a productive week at work (he's just started his own business) and son can get settled into his new nursery.
> 
> Starting to feel the nervousness creep in now.

Happy 39 weeks. Its crazy isn't it, seems so close yet it really still seems ages to me considering i could still go another 10 past past due date ( i really hope not though! ) im nervous too.


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> Happy Easter ladies.
> 
> My 36 week bump
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/6FE29A82-A118-4E5F-8592-AD468990E616_zpsjqdn16xj.jpg
> 
> Not as big as I was with either of my other girls I don't think!
> 
> Just finished my last shift at work too this evening :)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Emma! 

I finally got DS3 moved into his brothers room today and little miss cradle set up in my room with sheets made up and ready for her to arrive!


----------



## Qmama79

I've been ready fr a month now as my first was month early. His clothes have collected some dust already & I'm thinking of washing them again, just so I can fold those cute little newborn clothes again.

Not a sign that my little boy is going to come tonight... Still constipated & I believe I have a plug of steel. I'm however getting really nervous & even anxious about labour. Strange. I've been pretty relaxed about it, but now I'm tense.


----------



## Qmama79

Misscalais said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Easter ladies.
> 
> My 36 week bump
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/6FE29A82-A118-4E5F-8592-AD468990E616_zpsjqdn16xj.jpg
> 
> Not as big as I was with either of my other girls I don't think!
> 
> Just finished my last shift at work too this evening :)
> 
> Gorgeous!Click to expand...

Very cute bump!


----------



## SaraVO

I don't want to be pregnant anymore. I know the longer the better but I really don't want to be pregnant anymore. I miss everything about not being pregnant. But at the same time I love feeling him move around and I know it will never be like this again. My husband says that he is ready for him, I'm ready. This is the worst anticipation of my life.


----------



## emma4g63

Good progress miss calais..my 4 year old is still in my bed :(

Need to move her into her room b4 baby but finding it hard...


Qmama bless u..plug of steel lol made me giggle ..must b hard if ur first was early...

Not long tho for u now xxx

Hang in there


----------



## babyjan

emma4g63 said:


> Good progress miss calais..my 4 year old is still in my bed :(
> 
> Need to move her into her room b4 baby but finding it hard...

I kinda feel glad to read this as I thought I was the only one with a 4 year old in my room ... We lived in a one bed up until last year June times and I've just always found it hard to move him plus I feel bad moving him now as I'd hate for him to feel pushed out once baby is here.


----------



## hellojello25

SaraVO said:


> I don't want to be pregnant anymore. I know the longer the better but I really don't want to be pregnant anymore. I miss everything about not being pregnant. But at the same time I love feeling him move around and I know it will never be like this again. My husband says that he is ready for him, I'm ready. This is the worst anticipation of my life.

I hear you! I am so done with being pregnant. All I want is for those damn contractions to start so I can get this over with and meet Alex for the first time. Currently he's measuring 3 weeks ahead, so we're going for an ultrasound next Tuesday and if he's quite large, they're going to think about inducing me either at 39 or 40 weeks. So I know that I'm almost there, but I'm so sick of being in physical pain.


----------



## Powell130

https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/01/11/high-birth-weight-predictions-are-often-inaccurate/?_r=3


----------



## emma4g63

Baby jan omg glad im not the only one too..
I feel the same i dont want her to feel pushed out either its hard.
Wat do u plan on doing ?


----------



## Natasha2605

I had a crap sleep last night, woke up having cramps quite a few times and was generally uncomfortable. Went to the loo this morning and when I wiped there was mucous with a pink tinge to it. I'm usually constipated (tmi i know) but been to the loo a lot more than usual today and passing very easily. Feel generally off and feeling quite sick, no idea what's going on!


----------



## xSweetTartx

hellojello- If you decide to go with the induction I have recently learned that most often you can request to have the pitocin turned off to see if you progress on your own after your water breaks. I would have loved to have tried that when I was induced with my son. We were induced for other medical reasons and it went well but it was definitely intense. It was done right at 40 weeks and we had no complications during. :)
-------------------------------------------------
Natasha- There could be something going on since the mucous was tinged with pink. Be sure to watch out and take it easy! :hugs:
-------------------------------------------------
Yesterday my best friend visited and we were up quite late playing a scary video game. I got nasty, mean BH from all of the scares and a few nightmares. :( So today I am beyond tired taking care of my son. My husband has offered to take him to toddler time for me though so that will help sooo very much. Honestly going to lay back down once they head out.


----------



## hellojello25

xSweetTartx said:


> hellojello- If you decide to go with the induction I have recently learned that most often you can request to have the pitocin turned off to see if you progress on your own after your water breaks. I would have loved to have tried that when I was induced with my son. We were induced for other medical reasons and it went well but it was definitely intense. It was done right at 40 weeks and we had no complications during. :)
> -------------------------------------------------
> Natasha- There could be something going on since the mucous was tinged with pink. Be sure to watch out and take it easy! :hugs:
> -------------------------------------------------
> Yesterday my best friend visited and we were up quite late playing a scary video game. I got nasty, mean BH from all of the scares and a few nightmares. :( So today I am beyond tired taking care of my son. My husband has offered to take him to toddler time for me though so that will help sooo very much. Honestly going to lay back down once they head out.

Thanks for the advice! I didn't know that! I'm hoping the little guy will be making his appearance within the next few days though and we can just avoid all the nastiness of being induced. I had some rhythmic tightenings in my lower back this morning that were painful and built and faded like a contraction, but they've stopped now. I'm at work and having some cramps and constant back pain which is worse than normal. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that maybe it'll be soon. But we'll see!


----------



## xSweetTartx

hellojello25 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I didn't know that! I'm hoping the little guy will be making his appearance within the next few days though and we can just avoid all the nastiness of being induced. I had some rhythmic tightenings in my lower back this morning that were painful and built and faded like a contraction, but they've stopped now. I'm at work and having some cramps and constant back pain which is worse than normal. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed that maybe it'll be soon. But we'll see!

No problem! :)
You never know! Either way, it won't be too much longer for most of us :hugs:
Thank goodness right? :haha:


----------



## Powell130

emma4g63 said:


> Baby jan omg glad im not the only one too..
> I feel the same i dont want her to feel pushed out either its hard.
> Wat do u plan on doing ?

Our almost 3 year old is still in our bed most of the time too! He has a toddler bed in our room that he chooses to fall asleep in sometimes and sometimes one of us moves him into it at night (when we do that he typically stays in it til morning then comes and snuggles with me until I get up) I'm so torn in between trying harder to get him used to sleeping and falling asleep in it more often and leaving it how it is. I don't want him to feel pushed out and have hard feelings towards his brother when he gets here because of it, I wanna enjoy all the snuggles I can while he's still an only child; but he also needs to get used to it a little more since he's a wild sleeper and its not gonna work when baby brother gets here :shrug: idk what to do?!!¡


----------



## emma4g63

Powell same here madis a wild sleeper to ...
And she starts school september so cant av her being woken up in the night with baby ...i love my baba in my bed ppl think im nuts but i dont care !! 

In a lil crisis tho now we shalll see


----------



## babyjan

emma4g63 said:


> Baby jan omg glad im not the only one too..
> I feel the same i dont want her to feel pushed out either its hard.
> Wat do u plan on doing ?

I moved him out of my bed once I stopped breastfeeding around 2 years and a bit (his cotbed is right next to me) although he still loves to get in bed with me and OH always moans about him when he gets in! When his not feeling well his allowed in and when I'm home alone I let him in but move him into his bed once his asleep!

I don't really like him getting in with me now as I'm huge and uncomfortable so need my space but he screams when I mention the idea of him going into his own room so I have no clue what to do.

His very much attached to me, never goes out with his dad and whenever he mentions taking him out he'll immediately say 'is mummy coming?!' He will not go anywhere if I'm not there lol! We spend every second together. I'm actually worried about leaving him for the birth tbh


----------



## Powell130

I'm worried about leaving him for the birth too so a friend of mine is coming to the hospital to keep him up there so he can be removed from the room when things get close to push time but he will still be near to meet his brother right after he gets here. So thankful her work is being flexible with her for that!!


----------



## Powell130

Goodness I'm hormonal. Typing that last comment made me misty eyed! I can't believe he's going to be my only litte boy for just a little bit longer!! SSO many mixed feelings


----------



## emma4g63

Awww powell and babyjan i have alot of mixed emotions

Im on edge thinkin wat if im kept in or like with dd inductkn was 3 days then kept in extra as her temp was low :(

Ill be distraught iv never been away from her


----------



## Oldermummy78

Aww congratulations salamander and jonesbaby on the birth of your gorgeous baby's!

Hope your feeling better jones baby and so cool they both weighed the same?! How crazy is that!
My daughter was booked for a c section at 9 am and I was in the hospital and went into labour naturally at 1am with her foot in the birth canal ready to come out too! 
It is cool they would have come that date anyway, I always think nerves had a big part of it too as I was 21 and the most nervous I had ever been and never had an op before ...

Looking forward to others updates I got a scan tomorrow for low water and then see my consultant hoping we can discuss the options if he has time for me
Tomorrow!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Good to hear you have a plan for your son at the hospital Powell!
I believe my dad is going to watch mine hopefully right at home.
------------------------------
I have an appointment in the morning. Just standard stuff but I'll be getting checked and we will see how things are fairing in the tunnel of life :haha:


----------



## Christie2011

The girls had a NST today. They were uber active and their heart rates were all over the place, but it seemed like the doctor was happy with what she saw.

No protein in my urine today, my BP was still a little elevated compared to my baseline, but alls good there.

Doctor did prescribe compression socks since I"m still having painful swelling. Not sure this doctor was in her right mind though, she told me I have at most a month left. I really don't think I can carry this two for another month and keep my sanity. If they get much bigger I'll not be able to even roll myself out of bed once I'm in it.

Next apt is Thursday for my labor talk. Not sure what that entails, but I"m hoping it means something gets scheduled.


----------



## Misscalais

Had my 39 week appt today. Next one wont be until 40+4 and that's when they will check for dilation and hopefully a sweep will be done. Lets just hope bub comes before then lol


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Good to hear you have a plan for your son at the hospital Powell!
> I believe my dad is going to watch mine hopefully right at home.
> ------------------------------
> I have an appointment in the morning. Just standard stuff but I'll be getting checked and we will see how things are fairing in the tunnel of life :haha:

I feel much better knowing we have a plan for him. I knew my friend was going to watch him but didn't know her work was going to be as flexible as they are and let her leave during the day if that's when I got into labor and also give her a day or two off if she needs it! She's going to get a hotel room (or stay at our house if we are somewhat moved in by then, closing is set for the 8th) by the hospital in case labor goes on into the night so they can still be close enough to pop over when he's here. We want #1 to meet his brother as soon as possible. Plus I think she does too :haha:


----------



## Bekah78

Lovely your friend is so supportive Powell :) 

Sleep has abandoned me tonight. Not great when still have 4 work days to go till the weekend. 

A little envious of you ladies due at the beginning of the month. Can't wait to meet our little boy


----------



## Powell130

Bekah78 said:


> Lovely your friend is so supportive Powell :)
> 
> Sleep has abandoned me tonight. Not great when still have 4 work days to go till the weekend.
> 
> A little envious of you ladies due at the beginning of the month. Can't wait to meet our little boy

Yes! Especially since we are 400 miles away from family and any other friends except the guys at my husband's work and a handful of others. But no one I would be able to feel comfortable leaving him with, just because we haven't known em long and I'm an over protective freak and #1 is a HANDFUL to put it nicely :haha: he's almost 3 and balls to the wall at all times

Oh no! Sleep didn't visit me Thursday night which made Friday really rough! 

Haha me too! 4 weeks feels like FOREVER away! 26 days sounds better tho! Luckily we are closing on our house next Friday so I will be kept busy packing then unpacking and getting the house ready so that should keep me busy! We finnnnnnnnnnally got the inspection and appraisal back, which the loan was dependant on, so we now know we are getting to close for sure on the 8th. :happydance: :happydance:

Having SUPER strong and defined feeling movements tonight (it's 11:24PM here)


----------



## Qmama79

I feel something has changed in my body. Still no plug ... I'm starting to think I don't have one, but I think he's dropped suddenly. I can really feel the pressure & something is stretching ... Another night ahead of me ... I hope I'll get some sleep. Little baby is moving a lot & it's rather uncomfortable.

My mum is here fr a few weeks, so she'll take care of my son. He's very excited and puts toys in baby's crib & tells the preschool teachers he's going to teach baby brother to walk. I'm falling in love every day with my son. Sooo cute. I'll miss the three of us, but I know I'll love the 4 of us as much!!


----------



## Powell130

I dont think it's possible to not have a mucous plug! Why do you think you don't have one?

AFM- i wasn't diagnosed with gestational diabetes this pregnancy but still have my meter from my first and have randomly been checking my sugars and my fasting levels seem to be high sometimes dang it! I'm going to start taking cinnamon to help regulate them as it worked wonders for my sugar levels during my first pregnancy where i was diagnosed


----------



## Misscalais

My plug didn't come out with my 2nd until i went to climb up onto the bed to push, it came out in one huge chunk it was so gross lol the other 2 it came out in parts.


----------



## Powell130

My plug didn't come out until my water broke last time while being induced


----------



## SaraVO

I have done nothing but sleep the last two days. Yesterday I fell asleep at eight. My husband put me in bed at midnight until 9am. Today I had a three hour nap and woke up for three and I'm struggling to stay awake. I'm up constantly to go to the bathroom but the exhaustion is soul crushing. I need this to end.


----------



## babyjan

Suffering from leg cramps at the moment in both legs :|


----------



## babyjan

SaraVO said:


> I have done nothing but sleep the last two days. Yesterday I fell asleep at eight. My husband put me in bed at midnight until 9am. Today I had a three hour nap and woke up for three and I'm struggling to stay awake. I'm up constantly to go to the bathroom but the exhaustion is soul crushing. I need this to end.


Aww not long now.... As annoying as that may sound! 

I've been up for the toilet numerous times as well


----------



## emma4g63

I had a small.show of my plug before i was induced on the morning....

Im off for bp check this am....gtt test friday !!

Cnt believe im 36 weeks nearly feeling nervous !


----------



## Redhead84

I haven't lost my plug yet but am getting insane amounts of discharge so wondering if it's starting to thin out. Husband is absolutely convinced baby is coming on Friday, I am yet to be convinced but it'd be nice not to lug the bump around anymore without being able to even get dressed in a civilised manner!


----------



## Powell130

emma4g63 said:


> I had a small.show of my plug before i was induced on the morning....
> 
> Im off for bp check this am....gtt test friday !!
> 
> Cnt believe im 36 weeks nearly feeling nervous !

Why so late with the GTT? It's usually done around 28 weeks


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> I have done nothing but sleep the last two days. Yesterday I fell asleep at eight. My husband put me in bed at midnight until 9am. Today I had a three hour nap and woke up for three and I'm struggling to stay awake. I'm up constantly to go to the bathroom but the exhaustion is soul crushing. I need this to end.

wanna trade? Its 3:45AM and i havent gotten any sleep yet! I would kill for your problem lol not possible with a toddler tho


----------



## emma4g63

In the uk they only do gtt at 28 weeks if a direct relative has diabetes..
But twice iv had plus 3 in urine..
After first one they did fasting blood sugar which was fine but as iv had it again shes ordered a gtt.


----------



## Powell130

emma4g63 said:


> In the uk they only do gtt at 28 weeks if a direct relative has diabetes..
> But twice iv had plus 3 in urine..
> After first one they did fasting blood sugar which was fine but as iv had it again shes ordered a gtt.

Oooh okay! Good luck!!


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> Suffering from leg cramps at the moment in both legs :|

Leg cramp is awful. I suffer from that sometimes at night when I'm getting up to pee... Not the best time to take cramps :haha:

Tired here today. 4 year old was up a lot complaining and whinging in her sleep as her ear was sore. She didn't settle until gone 11, woke loads and then was up at 7. She's not mentioned it being sore this morning though.

I'm still feeling a little off and having pains in my tummy. Kids are on two week holiday from school and nursery and really hoping little miss doesn't come before they go back!

Hope anyone who has appointments today goes well!


----------



## mah0113

hello all, havent been here in a while.Due april 23...was 1 cm at drs appt today, after having contractions on and off for 2 days.


----------



## Powell130

mah0113 said:


> hello all, havent been here in a while.Due april 23...was 1 cm at drs appt today, after having contractions on and off for 2 days.

Due the 24th here and at 34w4d was 1CM & 35w4d was 1 1/2CM. I've been having contractions for almost a month! My gut says baby will come after my due date tho so we shall see! :shrug: my next appt is Thursday at 36w4d and I won't be surprised if I'm at 2CM from the amount of contractions in the last few days! It's no indication baby will come early tho. For example a friend of mine was 4-5CM at 34 weeks and ended up being induced a few days over 41 weeks!! 

Ladies it's almost our month! Even tho we've had a few early arrivals already :happydance:


----------



## dani_tinks

So nearly April! So close now. 

Hope everyone's appts go well today. I don't have a midwife appt till 40 weeks now. So next Weds (my dd!). 

I'm feeling like a guilty Mum at the moment. My son's off school for 2 weeks for Easter but i'm struggling with spd, cramps, and just general heaviness. The weather's bad. I wish I could do more with him, last half term we both came down with norovirus. I'm lucky in that he has a fantastic imagination and plays happily on his own, doesn't stop me thinking I need to do more though. Really looking forward to getting some normality back soon!!


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> Suffering from leg cramps at the moment in both legs :|

I would hate that! I haven't had leg cramps but I get restless legs sometimes at night and that crap sucks!! And last night randomly my right leg muscles were super sore like it was leg day but strangely only the right leg lol


----------



## emma4g63

Midwide wasnt great bp was sky high so sent to maternity ward...was put on fetal monitor n baby fine..bloods taken agsin for pe but clear..lied on bed 2 hours and bp checked 3 times and 2nd lowred abd 3rd was fine..
Bloods showed low iron so been given iron tabs and need to go back to midwife thursday for bp check


----------



## hal423

Congrats on the birth of your beautiful twins jonesbaby!

Ugh I haven't slept AT ALL since Saturday night. I got some kind of stomach virus and threw up all day and night on Sunday and then yesterday it turned into (sorry TMI) yellow diarrhea that has been constantly coming every 2-30 minutes. I honestly don't know how it's possible to still be coming out. The gas pain is insane all around my belly and I've been getting on all fours to try and get baby's weight off my organs to try and pass it. My stomach literally sounds like a cross between a lion roaring and a giant tank gurgling. This needs to stop soon! I haven't been able to eat in 2 days :(


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell130 said:


> I feel much better knowing we have a plan for him. I knew my friend was going to watch him but didn't know her work was going to be as flexible as they are and let her leave during the day if that's when I got into labor and also give her a day or two off if she needs it! She's going to get a hotel room (or stay at our house if we are somewhat moved in by then, closing is set for the 8th) by the hospital in case labor goes on into the night so they can still be close enough to pop over when he's here. We want #1 to meet his brother as soon as possible. Plus I think she does too :haha:

That's so nice of them! Haha. We are not sure if we will have him meet his sister at the hospital or at home. I think it mostly depends on how long they keep us in. We are always together so I am worried he will be upset if he has to go back home without me.


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Congrats on the birth of your beautiful twins jonesbaby!
> 
> Ugh I haven't slept AT ALL since Saturday night. I got some kind of stomach virus and threw up all day and night on Sunday and then yesterday it turned into (sorry TMI) yellow diarrhea that has been constantly coming every 2-30 minutes. I honestly don't know how it's possible to still be coming out. The gas pain is insane all around my belly and I've been getting on all fours to try and get baby's weight off my organs to try and pass it. My stomach literally sounds like a cross between a lion roaring and a giant tank gurgling. This needs to stop soon! I haven't been able to eat in 2 days :(

Oh you poor thing! They didn't give you any anti nausea meds??


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I feel much better knowing we have a plan for him. I knew my friend was going to watch him but didn't know her work was going to be as flexible as they are and let her leave during the day if that's when I got into labor and also give her a day or two off if she needs it! She's going to get a hotel room (or stay at our house if we are somewhat moved in by then, closing is set for the 8th) by the hospital in case labor goes on into the night so they can still be close enough to pop over when he's here. We want #1 to meet his brother as soon as possible. Plus I think she does too :haha:
> 
> That's so nice of them! Haha. We are not sure if we will have him meet his sister at the hospital or at home. I think it mostly depends on how long they keep us in. We are always together so I am worried he will be upset if he has to go back home without me.Click to expand...

Yeah thats one of my remaining worries. We were in the hospital 4 days with #1. Granted two of em were labor lol 36 hours! But if we have to stay for whatever reason I will probably have him stay at the hospital with us. I really don't want him to feel like baby brother is getting all the attention and him get jealous from the get go! But I'm hoping since I don't have GD and they won't have to monitor his blood sugar that we will be able to go home shortly after he gets here as long as delivery goes smoothly for both of us! I wanna be in and out lol


----------



## SaraVO

Is anyone else throwing up again? It's very random and not nearly as bad as morning sickness but I have been puking in the mornings the last few days. Also grew some impressive side burn peach fuzz, I'm definitely going through some Braxton hicks and my husband commented that he feels lower than he used to. 

My mom told me that I have to be a whole lot more miserable than I am for labor to be close. I am getting very burnt out on the tough love conversations from women who have either never had kids or have gone through a single delivery decades ago.


----------



## Oldermummy78

SaraVO said:


> Is anyone else throwing up again? It's very random and not nearly as bad as morning sickness but I have been puking in the mornings the last few days. Also grew some impressive side burn peach fuzz, I'm definitely going through some Braxton hicks and my husband commented that he feels lower than he used to.
> 
> My mom told me that I have to be a whole lot more miserable than I am for labor to be close. I am getting very burnt out on the tough love conversations from women who have either never had kids or have gone through a single delivery decades ago.

Im getting sick again but think it's more because of the acid reflux :-/

And no you don't have to be sick or worn out for labour to be close, I was out all day and watched my daughter in a theatre play and come home to randomly being sick runs and contractions! So I had a great day personally... The contractions did start in the theatre but they were just regular tightenings thought that it was bh picking up but the following night my son was born :thumbup:
People all think they can tell you what's best for you don't they...that's what's pissing me off this time round, oh you should do this or you should do that...hello??....where the hell are you for my older kids?! All over you when pregnant and new born then get bored and move on! So keep your opinions to your self!! Grrrr sorry hormones and rants are a pregnancy thing this time round for me :lol:


----------



## Christie2011

I only had two bouts of throwing up over the last two weeks. Seemed totally random and I'm glad it's not an every day thing. But both times I swore I was close to labor. The cramps that came with the nausea and throwing up seem close enough for me to match the cramping I had during early labor with my son. But the cramps didn't seem to coincide with contractions so I waited them out. Both time they died off in an hour.

I'm afraid of going into labor this time and not realizing it. Waiting for my contractions to get to the point they got to the last time. All these stories about women who dilated to 4-6cm without realizing it. No way I could have missed it with my first.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Powell130 said:


> mah0113 said:
> 
> 
> hello all, havent been here in a while.Due april 23...was 1 cm at drs appt today, after having contractions on and off for 2 days.
> 
> Due the 24th here and at 34w4d was 1CM & 35w4d was 1 1/2CM. I've been having contractions for almost a month! My gut says baby will come after my due date tho so we shall see! :shrug: my next appt is Thursday at 36w4d and I won't be surprised if I'm at 2CM from the amount of contractions in the last few days! It's no indication baby will come early tho. For example a friend of mine was 4-5CM at 34 weeks and ended up being induced a few days over 41 weeks!!
> 
> Ladies it's almost our month! Even tho we've had a few early arrivals already :happydance:Click to expand...

They don't check cervix thinning etc here until in labour ...wondering if his is why I'm getting funny twinges and stabbin pains down there occasionally? Maybe it is my cervix actually preparing for labour in few weeks time?!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Christie2011 said:


> I only had two bouts of throwing up over the last two weeks. Seemed totally random and I'm glad it's not an every day thing. But both times I swore I was close to labor. The cramps that came with the nausea and throwing up seem close enough for me to match the cramping I had during early labor with my son. But the cramps didn't seem to coincide with contractions so I waited them out. Both time they died off in an hour.
> 
> I'm afraid of going into labor this time and not realizing it. Waiting for my contractions to get to the point they got to the last time. All these stories about women who dilated to 4-6cm without realizing it. No way I could have missed it with my first.

With you having twins are they booking you in earlier for delivery? Sometimes you hear they do and then others are told to wait if no complications , hope your not taken by suprised but I am
One for not getting to 5/6wothiut realising unfortunately too, I know with the pain by 2/3cm :lol: and I am actually quite good with pain! Everywoman is different though some have it easier and quicker some longer and bit harder but we all have our beautiful ending :baby:


----------



## hal423

Powell130 said:


> Oh you poor thing! They didn't give you any anti nausea meds??

She gave me a prescription for zofran yesterday but I'm hesitant to take it in general plus the nausea has subsided - just need this nasty diarrhea and gas to go away.

Sorry for all the rest of you that are getting sick again! It's the last thing we need these last few days/weeks!


----------



## hellojello25

I haven't thrown up at all, but I've definitely been more nauseous lately and I am so completely miserable its not even funny. My back hurts, my shoulders hurt, my hips hurt, and he's putting pressure on everything down there. I feel like I might just be whining, but the thought of dealing with this every day for the next 3 or so weeks makes me want to cry. The pregnancy has seemed so quick up until now, but its slowed to a snail pace. Ugh!


----------



## Christie2011

Oldermummy78 said:


> With you having twins are they booking you in earlier for delivery? Sometimes you hear they do and then others are told to wait if no complications , hope your not taken by suprised but I am
> One for not getting to 5/6wothiut realising unfortunately too, I know with the pain by 2/3cm :lol: and I am actually quite good with pain! Everywoman is different though some have it easier and quicker some longer and bit harder but we all have our beautiful ending :baby:

I'm really hoping for an early booking. I'm so over all this extra weight and immobility, swelling....etc. I have an apt with a MW Thursday and I"m hoping I can talk her into booking something no later than 2 weeks out from tomorrow. My house is a disaster because I can't bend or stand/walk for any length of time. Feet up I keep getting told to reduce the swelling. That doesn't seem to work to reduce, but at least it keeps it from getting worse.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I just injured myself trying to save my chickens from a fox (I know how redneck does that get, a barefoot heavily pregnant lady chasing after foxes). Is it possible to break your pubic bone?? I had to crawl across the leech field. It took me a half hour of excruciating pain to make it back inside. So thankful the toddlers were in their cribs where I had JUST put them down for naps. Any advice? I don't want to call the midwife yet and risk waking anyone up because I literally can't stand up (I'm sure it's not actually broken but something is off) anyone experience this?? (The pain not the stupid chicken adventure :haha:


----------



## babyjan

I feel really weird today.... Had strong cramping earlier and now I just feel a lot of pressure in my back and general discomforts! I'm also feeling extremely tired plus dull aches in my belly :/

I'm away from home but I think I should probably head back now..


----------



## Bekah78

Been sick a few times in the last few weeks after heartburn. I've also had wages of nausea the last couple of mornings on my way to work. The last few nights have been really disturbed so feeling a bit wiped out. Think will try and get an early night. 

Went for a 40 minute walk with a colleague today. Didn't cause any discomfort, no waddling etc. I think bump is lower but happy where he is for now.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell- That's true! My son has spent weekends with my parents before so as long as we are not in for 2+ days I'm not too worried but we shall see!
------------------------------------
Steph- Visualizing that is hilarious but I am sorry that you got hurt! :hugs: I hope your little chickens are safe! As for the pelvic pain- I would personally call someone just in case. Hope that you feel better soon!
------------------------------------
Had my appointment and while I've dilated a bit more, there's really not too much going on. They are giving me another scan next week though just to check in on her. :) P.S. Got a q-tip to the butt today. Was not expecting that :rofl:


----------



## hellojello25

xSweetTartx said:


> Had my appointment and while I've dilated a bit more, there's really not too much going on. They are giving me another scan next week though just to check in on her. :) P.S. Got a q-tip to the butt today. Was not expecting that :rofl:

Haha was it for strep B? I got that last week. My 37 week appointment is today, so hopefully I've dilated a bit. At my 35 weeks appointment, there was no dilation, and they didn't check me last week.


----------



## StephtheHiker

:haha: yes they did that to me too I had forgotten about that! They tell you about going up the normal hole and then she did a quick swipe up the butt at the end...like I'm not going to notice??? Haha! Oh well

The chickens are ok I think? One was maimed and we had a crawling race to get to safety. Chicken won... :haha:


----------



## SaraVO

hellojello25 said:


> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> Had my appointment and while I've dilated a bit more, there's really not too much going on. They are giving me another scan next week though just to check in on her. :) P.S. Got a q-tip to the butt today. Was not expecting that :rofl:
> 
> Haha was it for strep B? I got that last week. My 37 week appointment is today, so hopefully I've dilated a bit. At my 35 weeks appointment, there was no dilation, and they didn't check me last week.Click to expand...

Me too. And they are so cavalier about it. I'm waiting to go into my checkup now. But cramping and uncomfortable and so tired. I slept so much yesterday but I only have energy for three or four hours of activity at a time and this appointment is in the middle of my naptime and I have to work tonight... and my husband can't be here. Which is okay if they're going to check me. I'm really hating how hyper aware of all the not sexy, not romantic, not delicate aspects of late pregnancy. He actually gave me a high five over taking a poop yesterday...


----------



## xSweetTartx

Haha it was for strep B. She just went, "You might feel some pressure" and it was not pressure where I expected. Some warning on location would have been nice! :haha: Today was my 37 week check up. I'm at 2 1/2cm dilated and a little more than 50% effaced. So good things. I was honestly hoping things were a bit more along but it's better news than with my son. :) Who knows, maybe better luck next week? Either way this is almost over!
------------------------------------------
Steph- How rude of the chicken to leave you to your own devices! :haha: "Thanks for saving me, human. I go now. Peace!" How is your pain?
------------------------------------------
Sara- I find I enjoy the last few appointments to myself. It's not glamorous at all! :haha: My husband also makes an odd habit of keeping track of my poops and congratulating me on them. He goes the extra mile with, "Good job little Poopasaur!" though :rofl: Oh sometimes I would love to give him a good smack. <3


----------



## hal423

Oh no Steph! I can't believe you had to go chase a fox! Glad the chickens are safe though - good job!

My husband knows the glams of pregnancy too. I made him go get me some Immodium and poise pads yesterday and was cheering me on last night when I was down in the floor trying to fart to relieve this awful pain.


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Oh you poor thing! They didn't give you any anti nausea meds??
> 
> She gave me a prescription for zofran yesterday but I'm hesitant to take it in general plus the nausea has subsided - just need this nasty diarrhea and gas to go away.
> 
> Sorry for all the rest of you that are getting sick again! It's the last thing we need these last few days/weeks!Click to expand...

Being zofran and all the issues coming to light lately I would be hesitant too!! Have you tried Ematrol? It's an OTC and has always worked quite well for me personally!


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> Is anyone else throwing up again? It's very random and not nearly as bad as morning sickness but I have been puking in the mornings the last few days. Also grew some impressive side burn peach fuzz, I'm definitely going through some Braxton hicks and my husband commented that he feels lower than he used to.
> 
> My mom told me that I have to be a whole lot more miserable than I am for labor to be close. I am getting very burnt out on the tough love conversations from women who have either never had kids or have gone through a single delivery decades ago.

My mom seems to be the opposite lol she keeps insisting I'm gonna go early but my gut tells me I'm gonna go past my due date. I'm thinking I'll have him the last week in April for some reason. Idk why, just a feeling I have. Unless I over do it while moving and throw myself into early labor next weekend :haha: just kidding, we got lucky and the guys at husband's work surprised him this week and told him they are coming to work next Saturday with trucks and trailers and are gonna move everything that evening after work! Sooo thankful for that! I just have to get everything packed before then and I've been slacking lol but now that move time is right around the corner I need to get a move on it!


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Powell- That's true! My son has spent weekends with my parents before so as long as we are not in for 2+ days I'm not too worried but we shall see!
> ------------------------------------
> Steph- Visualizing that is hilarious but I am sorry that you got hurt! :hugs: I hope your little chickens are safe! As for the pelvic pain- I would personally call someone just in case. Hope that you feel better soon!
> ------------------------------------
> Had my appointment and while I've dilated a bit more, there's really not too much going on. They are giving me another scan next week though just to check in on her. :) P.S. Got a q-tip to the butt today. Was not expecting that :rofl:

Mine has never been away from me more than 12 hours! He was with my mom once when I was in the hospital getting fluids and antibiotics nausea meds when I got dehydrated from the norovirus then with a friend two days in a row (dropped off around 8AM and picked up around 6PM) hubs I worked a truck show for his work so really worried about spending a night from him 1 cuz weve never been apart for that long and 2 he is hell at bedtime and I don't wanna put that on anyone else :haha:


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Oh no Steph! I can't believe you had to go chase a fox! Glad the chickens are safe though - good job!
> 
> My husband knows the glams of pregnancy too. I made him go get me some Immodium and poise pads yesterday and was cheering me on last night when I was down in the floor trying to fart to relieve this awful pain.

Hal I'm sorry but that's hilarious!!! 

I had the GBS swab at 35 weeks. Luckily i knew what to expect! I freaked with #1 cuz my MW was extremely thorough lol felt like a pap smear in my butt compared to this time :haha:

I was 1 1/2CM at my last appt and thinking I will be at least 2 on Thursday but who knows :shrug: I will only be 37 weeks and a few days so want him to cook longer but proud of my body for getting ready! I wasnt even at 1CM when I went in to be induced with #1


----------



## xSweetTartx

Awe :hugs: Well hopefully everything goes well for you so he won't be too stressed out Powell :)


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Awe :hugs: Well hopefully everything goes well for you so he won't be too stressed out Powell :)

I hope so too! If he's born during the morning/day I may send hubs and him home to sleep and have my friend stay at the hospital with me. She can handle him but it's him I'm worried about being sad and confused about why he's not with mommy and daddy. He's really big on night time snuggles with one of us to go to sleep. Guess we will play that one by ear! Can't have it all planned cuz we just don't know when everything is going to happen! And even if I was able to plan everything, baby brother may have his own plan that's opposite of mine :haha: we will work out the small details when the time comes. I'm just glad my friend is going to be able to be there to take care of him which was the main concern! Ahhh I can't believe it's so close to time for all of us! This pregnancy has FLOWN by! 

Anyone else went over their birth plan with their OB/MW? My doula is coming to my check up Thursday so we can all get on the same page and discuss everything. I met with her earlier for the first time and really like her and feel more at ease about the labor process! I feel like a newbie since I was induced the first time and didn't have a chance to go into labor on my own! I was super nervous until I met with her! She has several pain relieving techniques and positions which I'm happy about because I really wanna try to go without an epidural this time! I accept that I may not be able to but I think I will be at least able to make it farther than I did last time since I'm not being induced! I went 19 hours last time but was only at a 4 when I got it. It really messed my back up so I'm trying to get myself in the mindset of a few hours of pain vs worse back pain for life. My uncle is a chiropractor and said I very well could have the pain for the rest of my life. Humph. I had back pain prior to my first birth but it definitely got worse after the epi


----------



## Christie2011

I'm pretty sure prescribing compression socks for a pregnant woman is a doctors idea of a joke. How on Earth am I supposed to get these on? I gave up putting regular socks on weeks ago.


----------



## xSweetTartx

I went 15 hours into my Pitocin induction before I finally accepted the epi. I took a nap and he was born 3 hours later. It helped me relax and he scored a 9 out of 10 immediately after birth so it didn't affect him at all. I got lucky as I wasn't out of it and I didn't suffer any lasting pain. They did turn it off shortly before pushing time which may have helped.
-----------------------------
Last time I had compression socks the nurse had to shimmy them on. She did some sort of trick with a glove to get the sock on and then pulled the glove out after.


----------



## Powell130

They started me with cervadil for 12 hours then went to cytotec cuz in that 12 hours I only went from "maybe a fingertip" to "definitely a 1" . then after I got the epi they started pitocin. Bleh


----------



## xSweetTartx

Be very, very happy that you had the epi before the pitocin :haha:
I have a very high pain tolerance. I even tattooed my own foot. (Yes I'm licensed lol)
I had strong opinions against getting an epidural because I had a picture of how my labor was supposed to go and nothing was going right. They started at 9 am right with the pitocin. It was uncomfortable but manageable until my water broke at 5 pm. It was sooo much more intense. With nothing to cushion it, the contractions were right on top of each other. When I finally agreed though, I was on the toilet because the cold seat felt AMAZING. I was sobbing while clinging to my husband and he goes, "Please get the epidural." It was the most helpless I have ever seen him. Turns out it was exactly what I needed. Other than the pain, it went really well. :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

SaraVO said:


> Is anyone else throwing up again? It's very random and not nearly as bad as morning sickness but I have been puking in the mornings the last few days. Also grew some impressive side burn peach fuzz, I'm definitely going through some Braxton hicks and my husband commented that he feels lower than he used to.
> 
> My mom told me that I have to be a whole lot more miserable than I am for labor to be close. I am getting very burnt out on the tough love conversations from women who have either never had kids or have gone through a single delivery decades ago.

Yep. I get morning sickness back in the last month or so with all my babies. It really sux, throwing up with a big belly is not pleasant :(


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Be very, very happy that you had the epi before the pitocin :haha:
> I have a very high pain tolerance. I even tattooed my own foot. (Yes I'm licensed lol)
> I had strong opinions against getting an epidural because I had a picture of how my labor was supposed to go and nothing was going right. They started at 9 am right with the pitocin. It was uncomfortable but manageable until my water broke at 5 pm. It was sooo much more intense. With nothing to cushion it, the contractions were right on top of each other. When I finally agreed though, I was on the toilet because the cold seat felt AMAZING. I was sobbing while clinging to my husband and he goes, "Please get the epidural." It was the most helpless I have ever seen him. Turns out it was exactly what I needed. Other than the pain, it went really well. :haha:

Yeah they we planning on trying to wait until I got the epi for it and I'm soooo thankful they were lol
I was never dead set against the epi but I wanted to try to go without it. But I got 'cut off' from IV pain meds because they said it was relaxing me too much and slowing my contractions. So I think if they would have let me keep getting them every 4 hours I think it was, even tho it would have taken longer I do believe I could have lasted longer without the epi therefore longer without the pitocin as well. But what can ya do? Lol. The pitocin made my contractions just like yours, on top of each other! Watching the monitor was crazy compared to what it looked like before. I am not dead set against the epi this time either but really wanna try to go longer without it. I hated being stuck in the bed! I was on the epidural for the remaining 20 hours of my labor and it wasn't fun lol although it was kinda cool to pee without having to make any effort :haha: I pee a lot when not pregnant (like once an hour average) so during pregnancy I pee like every 15-30 minutes and its so annoying! 
Im worried about not being able to get the epi tho. My doula said she thinks at my hospital you gotta be 6CM for them to keep you. And isn't the cut off from the epi 8CM? I feel like I've always heard that but idk how it works and when it's too late for the epi? So I'm hoping to still have the option


----------



## SaraVO

xSweetTartx said:


> Haha it was for strep B. She just went, "You might feel some pressure" and it was not pressure where I expected. Some warning on location would have been nice! :haha: Today was my 37 week check up. I'm at 2 1/2cm dilated and a little more than 50% effaced. So good things. I was honestly hoping things were a bit more along but it's better news than with my son. :) Who knows, maybe better luck next week? Either way this is almost over!
> ------------------------------------------
> Steph- How rude of the chicken to leave you to your own devices! :haha: "Thanks for saving me, human. I go now. Peace!" How is your pain?
> ------------------------------------------
> Sara- I find I enjoy the last few appointments to myself. It's not glamorous at all! :haha: My husband also makes an odd habit of keeping track of my poops and congratulating me on them. He goes the extra mile with, "Good job little Poopasaur!" though :rofl: Oh sometimes I would love to give him a good smack. <3

Oh my god!! that is so hilarious!! poopasaur!!


----------



## Powell130

My bump is off and on sore at the top, it's weird how it's coming and going lol anyone else with a sore bump but just at the top?


----------



## Aneesa_09

Baby #4 Due April 21st

I cant beleive this pregnancy has flown by so fast.

Not long left ladies


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> My bump is off and on sore at the top, it's weird how it's coming and going lol anyone else with a sore bump but just at the top?

I got this when i was in labour with my 1st and the day before i went into labour with my 3rd. It was like right in the center at the top of my uterus. I actually called the mw it got so painful with my 3rd and she said it sounded like labour wouldn't be far away and she was right as i went into labour that night.


----------



## Bekah78

Misscalais said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> My bump is off and on sore at the top, it's weird how it's coming and going lol anyone else with a sore bump but just at the top?
> 
> I got this when i was in labour with my 1st and the day before i went into labour with my 3rd. It was like right in the center at the top of my uterus. I actually called the mw it got so painful with my 3rd and she said it sounded like labour wouldn't be far away and she was right as i went into labour that night.Click to expand...

It will be interesting to see if this is the case for you Powell. 

I haven't had much discomfort at all and we are due around the same time so could be your baby is preparing to makes its entrance into the world earlier than mine. Exciting!


----------



## dani_tinks

39 weeks today! I'm so tired, I just can't get comfortable at night anymore and i'm up every 2 hours to wee. I actually feel surprisingly bright today although slightly miffed that the cramps appear to have disappeared! Really really hoping she isn't as late as her brother (induced at 42 weeks).


----------



## Christie2011

I had some seriously tight BHs last night, they weren't painful though, uncomfortable- yes. Could see the outline of baby B (I think A is snuggled in lower and slightly behind her so I couldn't make out her shape). I've pretty much had diarrhea for a week now, including during those BHs last night and this morning. Really hoping the girls stay in at least a week longer, but we've made it to 36 weeks, so I think they'll be fine if they come any time.


----------



## StephtheHiker

"Poopasaur" made me laugh out loud! That's amazing. My husband after listening to too much pregnancy gas nicknamed my butt "vuvuzela" 

Lots of ladies due April 21!

So I'm still unable to walk after the fox and chicken incident. At least it happened in an amusing way! So fortunate to have found a chiropractor that will see me later this morning. I hope he can put my pelvis back together!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls :hi:

Just checking in...

My twins are 4 days old today! We are all still in hospital. Babies have been in the special care nursery for a few different reasons, none of which are serious or long term. They mainly stem from being a little premature, like a learning to suck and jaundice. Overall though they are doing brilliantly and tonight is expected to be their last night in the nursery :) Tomorrow at lunch time they will be coming to the ward to room with me. I cannot wait! :happydance:

I have been very unwell up until now with preeclampsia. High blood pressure, weakness, visual disturbances (like spinning rooms) etc, and odema / fluid on my lungs (caused by the preeclampsia) which has played havoc on my body. As I've said over the past few weeks, my swelling prior to having the babies was severe, and after having the babies I have lost 21 litres of fluid, which has concerned the doctors. They said I've lost so much fluid that my body is now dehydrated. I've lost 15 kilograms of weight in the past 4 days, and I'm almost at my starting pre-pregnancy weight. I am seriously hoping to be discharged on Friday at the latest, but that is all dependant on my body regulating the fluid loss I've been having up until now. 

Here's a little pic of our twins from this morning :cloud9: This was the first time they had been reunited in their crib since they were born 4 days ago. They are seriously adorable in every way! I can't believe I get to keep them forever! I am so in love and can't wait to bring them home with me to DH and our precious DD. Been a tough few days given my health issues, but I feel extremely blessed :cloud9:

xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Natasha2605

I am glad everything is going well with your babies Jones! They are beautiful :cloud9:

Fingers crossed you are all good to get home soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> My bump is off and on sore at the top, it's weird how it's coming and going lol anyone else with a sore bump but just at the top?
> 
> I got this when i was in labour with my 1st and the day before i went into labour with my 3rd. It was like right in the center at the top of my uterus. I actually called the mw it got so painful with my 3rd and she said it sounded like labour wouldn't be far away and she was right as i went into labour that night.Click to expand...

Omg don't say that! I'm not ready lol


----------



## Powell130

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Just checking in...
> 
> My twins are 4 days old today! We are all still in hospital. Babies have been in the special care nursery for a few different reasons, none of which are serious or long term. They mainly stem from being a little premature, like a learning to suck and jaundice. Overall though they are doing brilliantly and tonight is expected to be their last night in the nursery :) Tomorrow at lunch time they will be coming to the ward to room with me. I cannot wait! :happydance:
> 
> I have been very unwell up until now with preeclampsia. High blood pressure, weakness, visual disturbances (like spinning rooms) etc, and odema / fluid on my lungs (caused by the preeclampsia) which has played havoc on my body. As I've said over the past few weeks, my swelling prior to having the babies was severe, and after having the babies I have lost 21 litres of fluid, which has concerned the doctors. They said I've lost so much fluid that my body is now dehydrated. I've lost 15 kilograms of weight in the past 4 days, and I'm almost at my starting pre-pregnancy weight. I am seriously hoping to be discharged on Friday at the latest, but that is all dependant on my body regulating the fluid loss I've been having up until now.
> 
> Here's a little pic of our twins from this morning :cloud9: This was the first time they had been reunited in their crib since they were born 4 days ago. They are seriously adorable in every way! I can't believe I get to keep them forever! I am so in love and can't wait to bring them home with me to DH and our precious DD. Been a tough few days given my health issues, but I feel extremely blessed :cloud9:
> 
> xx

They are perfect!!! Hopefully you all can go home soon to reuinite with the rest of the family! I bet you are more than ready!


----------



## princess2406

Oh wow Jonesbaby your babies are beautiful! Glad to hear they are doing well and will be with you soon! Fxd for you coming home soon aswell so you can really enjoy your family x


----------



## dani_tinks

Aw Jonesbaby so glad your little ones are doing well, they're absolutely beautiful. Sorry to hear you've been so poorly though. Hope you can all go home soon :hugs:.


----------



## Christie2011

So precious they are jonesbaby! 

Sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. Hopefully it will all work out of your system soon.


----------



## Redhead84

Jones they are gorgeous!!!!!! 

I've got a solid tummy this afternoon with huge amounts of pressure. It's not painful but very uncomfortable, like one constant braxton hicks. 

Don't remember anything like this with my son. Not lost plug yet either but reckon things might be getting ready??


----------



## Powell130

Redhead84 said:


> Jones they are gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> I've got a solid tummy this afternoon with huge amounts of pressure. It's not painful but very uncomfortable, like one constant braxton hicks.
> 
> Don't remember anything like this with my son. Not lost plug yet either but reckon things might be getting ready??

I've had that a few times in the last week 
...turned out I needed to poop :haha:

May or may not be the case for you! How far along are you now?


----------



## hellojello25

Oh my goodness Jones, those babies are too cute! I'm glad they're doing so well and I hope you feel better soon!
__________________________________________________________
I had my 37 week appointment yesterday and I am happy to report that while I haven't dilated at all, my cervix is starting to thin out and soften. My doctor also told me that dilation doesn't really matter, after all, what is labor for? Lol but the baby is happy and healthy and he definitely dropped even more, because my cervix has been taken a beating since yesterday. We have our growth ultrasound and 38 week appointment this coming Tuesday and I'm excited to be able to see him again, even if he won't be able to fit entirely on the screen in one shot. 

We washed all his clothing yesterday, including his crib sheets, and I believe that was the last thing we really NEEDED to do before his arrival. Does anyone else keep feeling like they're missing something important that they need to do before labor? I can't shake the feeling, but we have all our ducks in a row. We just need to get my parents a key made to our apartment so they can come get the dog and cat when we go to the hospital.


----------



## Redhead84

Powell130 said:


> Redhead84 said:
> 
> 
> Jones they are gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> I've got a solid tummy this afternoon with huge amounts of pressure. It's not painful but very uncomfortable, like one constant braxton hicks.
> 
> Don't remember anything like this with my son. Not lost plug yet either but reckon things might be getting ready??
> 
> I've had that a few times in the last week
> ...turned out I needed to poop :haha:
> 
> May or may not be the case for you! How far along are you now?Click to expand...

Haha!!! Don't think it's that as way too much info but been very regular in that department thankfully! 

I'm 39+3 today so could be any time now, though son kept me waiting until 40+8 so who knows.


----------



## Powell130

HelloJello- yeah early dilatation means squat! A friend of mine was 4-5CM @ 36W and still had to be induced after 41 weeks lol
My mom is convinced I'm gonna go early because I was 1 1/2 CM last week and 1CM the week before and I keep trying to tell her it means nothing but she's old school and still convinced lol I wanna go a day or two over my due date just so I can be right :haha:


----------



## Powell130

Redhead84 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redhead84 said:
> 
> 
> Jones they are gorgeous!!!!!!
> 
> I've got a solid tummy this afternoon with huge amounts of pressure. It's not painful but very uncomfortable, like one constant braxton hicks.
> 
> Don't remember anything like this with my son. Not lost plug yet either but reckon things might be getting ready??
> 
> I've had that a few times in the last week
> ...turned out I needed to poop :haha:
> 
> May or may not be the case for you! How far along are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> Haha!!! Don't think it's that as way too much info but been very regular in that department thankfully!
> 
> I'm 39+3 today so could be any time now, though son kept me waiting until 40+8 so who knows.Click to expand...

Lol lucky you! I have the glamorous pregnancy constipation. What fun? 

Eek anytime now!! Maybe it is your body getting ready!! How exciting?!?!


----------



## SaraVO

Had my appointment yesterday I am one centimeter dialated but my cervix is almost completely thinned out and she said that he was as low as he could go. She also said that it doesn't predict labor in anyway but that I'm definitely progressing. And holy cow that hurt!!


----------



## Bekah78

They're gorgeous Jones. Glad to hear you'll all be together soon.


----------



## emma4g63

Gorgeous pic jones xx


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> Had my appointment yesterday I am one centimeter dialated but my cervix is almost completely thinned out and she said that he was as low as he could go. She also said that it doesn't predict labor in anyway but that I'm definitely progressing. And holy cow that hurt!!

what hurt?


----------



## Christie2011

I'm guessing the cervix/dilation check hurt? That always surprises me how much that hurts.


----------



## babyjan

Thank god we don't do those checks unless we in labour lol... I remember screaming with my first it hurt that much.


----------



## emma4g63

Lol agreed baby jan !!!
Not nice at all x


----------



## missbabes

babyjan said:


> Thank god we don't do those checks unless we in labour lol... I remember screaming with my first it hurt that much.

Very glad for that as well, would hate to be checked at every appointment. Even Hubby was wincing from my reaction from the checks last time.


----------



## Natasha2605

I kind of wish they checked dilation etc here other than when you are in labour. Would be interesting as I'm such a nosy person.

I have my MW appointment tomorrow :)


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> I kind of wish they checked dilation etc here other than when you are in labour. Would be interesting as I'm such a nosy person.
> 
> I have my MW appointment tomorrow :)

I'm sure you could request to be checked, no?


----------



## Powell130

Christie2011 said:


> I'm guessing the cervix/dilation check hurt? That always surprises me how much that hurts.

Hmm. It doesn't hurt me, like at all

Even stretch and sweep with #1 didn't hurt.

Maybe it's done different in different places? But then again I'm in a completely different state than we lived in during my last pregnancy! 

This is really surprising to me how many of y'all say it hurts that bad! 

Maybe I CAN deliver without out an epi lol


----------



## emma4g63

I remember my stretch and sweep with dd being terrible as my cervix was so far back...

Not good !!


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I kind of wish they checked dilation etc here other than when you are in labour. Would be interesting as I'm such a nosy person.
> 
> I have my MW appointment tomorrow :)
> 
> I'm sure you could request to be checked, no?Click to expand...

No they absolutely won't do it unless your are in labour. :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> I kind of wish they checked dilation etc here other than when you are in labour. Would be interesting as I'm such a nosy person.
> 
> I have my MW appointment tomorrow :)
> 
> I'm sure you could request to be checked, no?Click to expand...
> 
> No they absolutely won't do it unless your are in labour. :shrug:Click to expand...

Crazy! They should do it if you ask, that's not fair lol


----------



## StephtheHiker

They won't do it here either and I'm in the States because any unnecessary poking can increase your risk of infection. It would be interesting to know but it's nice not to have to take my pants off at every appt. It's hard enough to get skinny jeans off late third tri!


----------



## princess2406

I can have a sweep next Thursday when I'll be 39+5, there is no way my midwife would do it before or any internal check if I requested it to see if things were progressing. The thought of having to take my trousers off is exhausting enough lol x


----------



## Bekah78

Out of curiosity... I've not had any checks yet to see if starting to dilate.... But if it doesn't really give you a guide if things are starting or how quickly you'll go into labour what's the point? 

Have my 37 week appointment on Friday so wonder if midwife will check then, but not really getting why she would if I've read the previous posts correctly.


----------



## Ganton

I found being examined one of the worst parts of labour so I'm glad I don't have dilation checked at each appointment beforehand. Although I'm nosey and would be interested to know if I'm progressing, I know it doesn't necessarily mean that labour is close so it wouldn't be worth the discomfort to me.


----------



## hal423

Beautiful babies jonesbaby! I hope you feel better very soon! I know you can't wait to take those precious twins home :)


----------



## hal423

I'm on day #4 of diarrhea although it's not coming every 30 mins like it has been. I was actually able to sleep last night thankfully. I feel super dehydrated and can't eat anything but white bread (even yesterday's rice made the diarrhea worse). I keep smelling all these delicious lunches at work and want to cry.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell- I am definitely more open to it this time because I'm not scared and I'm going in much more informed this time. :) Hoping to go without to see the difference but what happens, happens.
-------------------------------------
Jonesbaby- Glad to see the twins are doing wonderful!!
Hope that you feel better soon!
------------------------------------
I like knowing what my cervix is doing simply to see how ready my body is feeling. It doesn't necessarily mean labor is close but I know my odds when I try to get things moving along if that makes sense? :haha: I don't particularly mind it.

My husband enjoys addressing me by loving but unflattering nicknames. The regular is "Crummimodo." Its a play on my clumsiness. If there is a blade of grass, I will find it and trip on it, if there is a knife I will be injured etc. :rofl:


----------



## Qmama79

39+6 tomorrow & going fr sweep 2! Last week has been tough. Sooo tired. Sooo uncomfortable!


----------



## emma4g63

Bless yoy gal hun hope it easys off for you so u can eat xx


Sweettart thats so funny haha..

And good luck qmama ope it works for u


----------



## Mikihob

Jones they are beautiful!! I am glad they get to go to your room. They will love the extra snuggles. I am so happy they didn't have any serious health issues. I hope you can start to feel better soon and you can all go home happy and healthy! :hugs: 

I can't believe I am 36 weeks!! Everyone is worried since I measured 10 days ahead the entire time. Who's coming to take care of me? He's coming early for sure... It's pretty adorable my mom-in-law is so worried. :winkwink: 

I had an unpleasant cervical check last week that advised us that my cervix is in fact still closed. I hope I go early because I want to meet him right now!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well and coping with our 3rd trimester symptoms.


----------



## Misscalais

Bekah78 said:


> Out of curiosity... I've not had any checks yet to see if starting to dilate.... But if it doesn't really give you a guide if things are starting or how quickly you'll go into labour what's the point?
> 
> Have my 37 week appointment on Friday so wonder if midwife will check then, but not really getting why she would if I've read the previous posts correctly.

Ive never been checked prior to 40 weeks its not something they do here when you're under mw care. Im sure OBs do it though lol


----------



## missbabes

Bekah78 said:


> Out of curiosity... I've not had any checks yet to see if starting to dilate.... But if it doesn't really give you a guide if things are starting or how quickly you'll go into labour what's the point?
> 
> Have my 37 week appointment on Friday so wonder if midwife will check then, but not really getting why she would if I've read the previous posts correctly.

You won't be checked, midwives just don't do them over here due to the possible risk of infection until you're actually in labour. Think the only exception is when you go over and they try to give you a sweep.

Just shows how different it is in the UK compared to the US.


----------



## princess2406

Qmama79 said:


> 39+6 tomorrow & going fr sweep 2! Last week has been tough. Sooo tired. Sooo uncomfortable!

Good luck for your sweep tomorrow!


----------



## Brunette_21

Any ladies unserstand the text on the growth scans i know they can be very innacurate but just wish i understood xx


----------



## Christie2011

Anyone else's contractions making them pass gas? Thats been me all day today.


----------



## Christie2011

Brunette_21 said:


> Any ladies unserstand the text on the growth scans i know they can be very innacurate but just wish i understood xx

What kind of info you looking for? Ive had to decipher a few different versions for my twins now. I googled a lot of the abbreviations.


----------



## xSweetTartx

I pass gas just walking around all day :haha:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Christie2011 said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> With you having twins are they booking you in earlier for delivery? Sometimes you hear they do and then others are told to wait if no complications , hope your not taken by suprised but I am
> One for not getting to 5/6wothiut realising unfortunately too, I know with the pain by 2/3cm :lol: and I am actually quite good with pain! Everywoman is different though some have it easier and quicker some longer and bit harder but we all have our beautiful ending :baby:
> 
> I'm really hoping for an early booking. I'm so over all this extra weight and immobility, swelling....etc. I have an apt with a MW Thursday and I"m hoping I can talk her into booking something no later than 2 weeks out from tomorrow. My house is a disaster because I can't bend or stand/walk for any length of time. Feet up I keep getting told to reduce the swelling. That doesn't seem to work to reduce, but at least it keeps it from getting worse.Click to expand...

Hope midwife arranges that for you , bad enough with the struggle with one baby never mind 2! :hugs:


----------



## SaraVO

Christie2011 said:


> I'm guessing the cervix/dilation check hurt? That always surprises me how much that hurts.

Yeah. She said she had to move his head out of the way. To get to my cervix he's really really low. I'm just wondering how soon actual labor will start. Having pretty intense contractions every couple of hours now. Not sure how I'm going to work now.... but seriously, how much longer? No water breaking or mucus plug.


----------



## SaraVO

Soo. Much. Gas. I'm so dang embarrassed. I apparently fart in my sleep all night long.


----------



## Powell130

I'm gassy all thru out the day lol its gotten bad over the last few weeks! Thankfully the majority of em don't smell!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Sara- It's hard to tell when real labor will arrive but here's to hoping you get lucky soon :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

SaraVO said:


> Yeah. She said she had to move his head out of the way. To get to my cervix he's really really low. I'm just wondering how soon actual labor will start. Having pretty intense contractions every couple of hours now. Not sure how I'm going to work now.... but seriously, how much longer? No water breaking or mucus plug.

My only baby that i had on time was my 1st whos head was engaged from 32 weeks, he was born the night before due date after 41 hours of labour. The morning i went into labour with him i had a little bit of a show when i wiped and then contractions followed shortly after and plug came out in parts the entire labour. My 2nd it just started with contractions when i woke up and plug didn't come out until 10 minutes before he was born, waters went on 2nd or 3rd push, same with my 3rd.


----------



## Powell130

Tomorrow is the last day the title of this thread will be accurate!!


----------



## Redhead84

Will someone please come and tell my lovely some that 4am is not time to start nattering away... Third night in a row the little sod!


----------



## Misscalais

:yipee: :shock: I can't believe its almost April! Then 3 days till im due im excited to see if we have any April 1st bubbas!


----------



## Oldermummy78

I can't believe 1 more day and it's our month girls !? :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## emma4g63

One more day ladies...

Ill change the thread name tommorow !! Xx


----------



## SaraVO

I don't know if it's having spent the day running around town with my cousin, not taking a nap, the constant stimulation of company but today feels so intense physically. Moving walking I keep feeling so much pressure. I was really hoping to not have an April fool's day birth but it feels so different. Hopefully I will get through tomorrow and I will level off again.


----------



## emma4g63

Aw bless sarah...april fools baby no one wud believe u !! 
Mighr be youve overdone it xxx
Try n rest n see how y r xx


----------



## Bekah78

Whoop, managed a decent nights sleep. Just up the once. 

Also made it to 37 weeks. Doesn't seem real. Not many signs of labour approaching. I can see being induced at 40 weeks becoming more likely as the days pass.


----------



## emma4g63

Happy 37 weeks beckha x


----------



## Powell130

Bekah78 said:


> Whoop, managed a decent nights sleep. Just up the once.
> 
> Also made it to 37 weeks. Doesn't seem real. Not many signs of labour approaching. I can see being induced at 40 weeks becoming more likely as the days pass.

Why induced at 40? I thought it wasn't until at least a week after your EDD that docs star talking induction, some 10 days


----------



## dani_tinks

I can't believe it's April tomorrow eeeek!! 

Still nothing much happening here. Awful leg cramps last night though :nope:


----------



## Brunette_21

Christie2011 said:


> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Any ladies unserstand the text on the growth scans i know they can be very innacurate but just wish i understood xx
> 
> What kind of info you looking for? Ive had to decipher a few different versions for my twins now. I googled a lot of the abbreviations.Click to expand...

The text juat doesnt make sense especially Aus-ga 38w0d 05/04/2016
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160331_091901.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Natasha2605

Had my appointment this morning, what a nightmare! 

First off - turns out my Urine sample two weeks ago picked up a UTI that has gone untreated since the Doctors reception failed to inform me! My sample this morning didn't show infection so we are unclear whether it's cleared itself but have sent away another sample and are awaiting the results.

My blood pressure is slightly raised from what it typically has been this pregnancy.

MW thinks baby is breech. There is 'something' in my pelvis apparently but not enough to be a head and what should be her bum feels more like a head as she says it's too bony to be a bum. That is for review on Monday to check and get a scan booked if so.

I've also got reduced movements. I've had a niggling feeling for the last 48 hours but wasn't sure if I was being paranoid or not. I now don't think I am. Waiting on MW to phone me back but I'll probably be going to Triage this afternoon for monitoring. Her HB is nice and happy but of course that doesn't tell much.

I'm also measuring under what I should be for the first time this pregnancy. Two weeks ago my fundal height measured 34.5 and now it's measuring 35cm at nearly 37 weeks . She asked me if I think I'm still growing before she even measured (she's never asked me that before) and I've said for the past two weeks I didn't think I was. She's not overly concerned about that at the minute as she said whatever is in my pelvis could be making the difference.

So yeah. I'm qute anxious at the minute. Usually my appointments are five minutes in and out and I was in for about thirty!


----------



## Ganton

I'm sorry to hear you had a worrying appointment, Natasha. I had one a bit like that a few weeks a go (slightly raised BP, hard to find heartbeat, weird position etc) and am used to there being no issues at all so it took me by surprise. It's good that they're following up on everything for you though. Hopefully the fetal monitoring will give you some reassurance today.


----------



## laila 44

Natasha2605 said:


> Had my appointment this morning, what a nightmare!
> 
> First off - turns out my Urine sample two weeks ago picked up a UTI that has gone untreated since the Doctors reception failed to inform me! My sample this morning didn't show infection so we are unclear whether it's cleared itself but have sent away another sample and are awaiting the results.
> 
> My blood pressure is slightly raised from what it typically has been this pregnancy.
> 
> MW thinks baby is breech. There is 'something' in my pelvis apparently but not enough to be a head and what should be her bum feels more like a head as she says it's too bony to be a bum. That is for review on Monday to check and get a scan booked if so.
> 
> I've also got reduced movements. I've had a niggling feeling for the last 48 hours but wasn't sure if I was being paranoid or not. I now don't think I am. Waiting on MW to phone me back but I'll probably be going to Triage this afternoon for monitoring. Her HB is nice and happy but of course that doesn't tell much.
> 
> I'm also measuring under what I should be for the first time this pregnancy. Two weeks ago my fundal height measured 34.5 and now it's measuring 35cm at nearly 37 weeks . She asked me if I think I'm still growing before she even measured (she's never asked me that before) and I've said for the past two weeks I didn't think I was. She's not overly concerned about that at the minute as she said whatever is in my pelvis could be making the difference.
> 
> So yeah. I'm qute anxious at the minute. Usually my appointments are five minutes in and out and I was in for about thirty!


In that situation my OB would just fire up his ultrasound machine and check fluid levels, cord blood flow and fetal growth. The fact that your mw asked if u feel like your growing is pretty silly. You can't really tell by just palpating, sometimes baby is in awkward position so that's why your fundal height might be off. where I am they don't even use fundal height measurements anymore as it's considered " old" practice, they check baby's growth with regular scans etc and by handheld Doppler that has a digital screen where you can see baby it's size and fluid levels etc that's what they use on regular appts. Don't worry I'm sure baby is growing just fine and is just in an awkward position. However, your mw should follow up on this and make sure that's all it is. Can you call and request a growth scan?


----------



## Powell130

Brunette_21 said:


> Christie2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Any ladies unserstand the text on the growth scans i know they can be very innacurate but just wish i understood xx
> 
> What kind of info you looking for? Ive had to decipher a few different versions for my twins now. I googled a lot of the abbreviations.Click to expand...
> 
> The text juat doesnt make sense especially Aus-ga 38w0d 05/04/2016Click to expand...

GA is Gestational Age 38 weeks


----------



## Powell130

laila 44 said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Had my appointment this morning, what a nightmare!
> 
> First off - turns out my Urine sample two weeks ago picked up a UTI that has gone untreated since the Doctors reception failed to inform me! My sample this morning didn't show infection so we are unclear whether it's cleared itself but have sent away another sample and are awaiting the results.
> 
> My blood pressure is slightly raised from what it typically has been this pregnancy.
> 
> MW thinks baby is breech. There is 'something' in my pelvis apparently but not enough to be a head and what should be her bum feels more like a head as she says it's too bony to be a bum. That is for review on Monday to check and get a scan booked if so.
> 
> I've also got reduced movements. I've had a niggling feeling for the last 48 hours but wasn't sure if I was being paranoid or not. I now don't think I am. Waiting on MW to phone me back but I'll probably be going to Triage this afternoon for monitoring. Her HB is nice and happy but of course that doesn't tell much.
> 
> I'm also measuring under what I should be for the first time this pregnancy. Two weeks ago my fundal height measured 34.5 and now it's measuring 35cm at nearly 37 weeks . She asked me if I think I'm still growing before she even measured (she's never asked me that before) and I've said for the past two weeks I didn't think I was. She's not overly concerned about that at the minute as she said whatever is in my pelvis could be making the difference.
> 
> So yeah. I'm qute anxious at the minute. Usually my appointments are five minutes in and out and I was in for about thirty!
> 
> 
> In that situation my OB would just fire up his ultrasound machine and check fluid levels, cord blood flow and fetal growth. The fact that your mw asked if u feel like your growing is pretty silly. You can't really tell by just palpating, sometimes baby is in awkward position so that's why your fundal height might be off. where I am they don't even use fundal height measurements anymore as it's considered " old" practice, they check baby's growth with regular scans etc and by handheld Doppler that has a digital screen where you can see baby it's size and fluid levels etc that's what they use on regular appts. Don't worry I'm sure baby is growing just fine and is just in an awkward position. However, your mw should follow up on this and make sure that's all it is. Can you call and request a growth scan?Click to expand...

This! Fundal height is so inaccurate. Baby's position can change it so much! And then you gotta factor in the room for human error. I was always told to take those measurements with a grain of salt


----------



## missbabes

Misscalais said:


> :yipee: :shock: I can't believe its almost April! Then 3 days till im due im excited to see if we have any April 1st bubbas!

My mother would love it if I suddenly gave birth tomorrow, she's an april fools baby herself :haha:


----------



## Redhead84

Sorry your appointment didn't go to plan Natasha, hope you are OK.

My bp is at 120/86, consultant not concerned at all, and estimating baby is going to be about 9lbs!!!! Though they couldn't measure the head today as too far down so she said it'd probably be a bit lighter than that if they had all the measurements to go on.

It's now watch and wait until my appointment with midwife next Weds where they'll do a sweep, consultant has said not to consider inducing until 12 days over so I'm hopeful of it all happening before then :)

All in all happy but my word I'm uncomfortable. When I get thirsty I think you myself I need to drink water but then I know I'll need the toilet and the thought of going upstairs fills me with dread!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm walking like an old west cowboy today :haha: She is just sooo low. I've even attached a photo comparison. I am lighter with her than I was with my son but my belly looks dramatically lower in my opinion.

There's nothing in the house that I want to eat but I don't want to leave my cave of safety. :haha: I really can't imagine grocery shopping right now o.<
 



Attached Files:







due with tyler vs Jazzy.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Redhead84

I know what you mean about shopping! 

I really want a particular kind of cereal but cannot be bothered to get son ready and head to the shops so will have to wait until husband can pick some up on way home from work.

Bump does look low, not surprised you're uncomfortable!


----------



## princess2406

Single digits for me! Spent all morning and lunchtime at the hospital as I had routine check up with mw this morning and mentioned that bubs has been quiet this last 24 hours so she wanted me to get checked straight away as 2nd episode of rfm in 10 days. Turns out everything fine, had another scan to check cord and fluid which is all normal. Just want him here now!


----------



## xSweetTartx

I have cereal. That actually sounds pretty good!
--------------------------
Lucky you Princess!
-------------------------
If my baby doesn't come anytime soon, I'm looking forward to those early April babies to provide me with some cuteness to coo over :haha:


----------



## Redhead84

Think I'm going to force hubby into an "early night" tonight and see if we can't speed things up a bit. I'm bored now!


----------



## babyjan

Speaking of shopping... I just got back from food shop and I was in complete agony by the end of it! I was bent over in pain and in tears! I couldn't lift my son out of the trolley or even drive! My pelvis and back area just can't take it.


Natasha, sorry your apt didn't go too well but glad they will monitor you! I wouldn't worry too much about the measurements like the others said as it can depend on baby position etc.

I think my next apt is at 40 weeks with the midwife... I was suppose to see GP for 38/39 apt but I was away and didn't really see the point. Who knows if I will make it to my 40 week one! If baby were to arrive at same gestation as my son then I'll have him on Monday!


----------



## babyjan

princess2406 said:


> Single digits for me! Spent all morning and lunchtime at the hospital as I had routine check up with mw this morning and mentioned that bubs has been quiet this last 24 hours so she wanted me to get checked straight away as 2nd episode of rfm in 10 days. Turns out everything fine, had another scan to check cord and fluid which is all normal. Just want him here now!

Sorry baby was quiet again but glad all is wel!


----------



## Powell130

Redhead84 said:


> I know what you mean about shopping!
> 
> I really want a particular kind of cereal but cannot be bothered to get son ready and head to the shops so will have to wait until husband can pick some up on way home from work.
> 
> Bump does look low, not surprised you're uncomfortable!

I must be the oddball lol I enjoy going to the grocery store for all the walking... Waddling rather :haha:


----------



## Powell130

princess2406 said:


> Single digits for me! Spent all morning and lunchtime at the hospital as I had routine check up with mw this morning and mentioned that bubs has been quiet this last 24 hours so she wanted me to get checked straight away as 2nd episode of rfm in 10 days. Turns out everything fine, had another scan to check cord and fluid which is all normal. Just want him here now!

Single digits!! How exciting?!?! 

That's good all is well with bubs! I keep reading conflicting stuff about reduced movement towards the end. Some says bubs tends to move a little less when labor is not too far off (in the last few weeks) and that it's still a concern like any other time during pregnancy so idk! Lol! Glad they checked on the wittle one tho!


----------



## Powell130

Had my 37 week check up today! At my office they consider that full term, even tho new stuff says full term isn't until 39. And that 37 is "early term" so I'm going with that. She did say that up until now they would have tried to stop labor if I went but now they won't so it's still a milestone in my book! 
Back to 1CM, long and thick. Baby is still head down and in OFP at LOA which I'm happy about since #1 was OP and I had terrible back labor! 
GBS came back negative and the NP said i was the healthiest and in best shape patient she'd seen all day! 

I still want a growth scan tho dang it


----------



## hellojello25

Does anyone else just have a menstrual crampy feeling like all the time? I wonder if the baby is laying on something down there and just making it feel that way. The doctor told me before that they were probably Braxton Hicks, but now that I've actually had some of those, this isn't the same. My back aches at the same time, but these aren't rhythmic or anything, its just constant.


----------



## Powell130

Probably from babys position HelloJello. They can make things rather uncomfortable lol


----------



## dani_tinks

Princess - :hugs: glad they've been keeping an eye on things and that little one is okay

Babyjan - trolleys are evil on the pelvis!! I'm always in pure agony if I have to push one - bit like hoovering.

Redhead - brave lady, I haven't let my hubby near me for months ;) good luck

HelloJello - Yes I have a near constant feeling of cramping down there, almost like my period is about to start. I think it's all the pressure


----------



## babyjan

Princess2406, I went into h&m today and bought the nursing bras, they're super comfy so thanks again :flower:

I'm just cooking dinner and I'm not sure if all the walking has done something but I'm experiencing strong AF like pains :|


----------



## princess2406

Powell130 said:


> princess2406 said:
> 
> 
> Single digits for me! Spent all morning and lunchtime at the hospital as I had routine check up with mw this morning and mentioned that bubs has been quiet this last 24 hours so she wanted me to get checked straight away as 2nd episode of rfm in 10 days. Turns out everything fine, had another scan to check cord and fluid which is all normal. Just want him here now!
> 
> Single digits!! How exciting?!?!
> 
> That's good all is well with bubs! I keep reading conflicting stuff about reduced movement towards the end. Some says bubs tends to move a little less when labor is not too far off (in the last few weeks) and that it's still a concern like any other time during pregnancy so idk! Lol! Glad they checked on the wittle one tho!Click to expand...

Thanks Powell! When I mentioned about the reduced movements the mw said they should be different as baby is losing room but not really any less. I'd only felt baby 4-5 times in the last 24 hours and they said that was definitely not enough. It is hard though because I know he's not got much room in there so sometimes think maybe I'm about paranoid but the mw were so reassuring that I'd done the right thing by getting checked.:thumbup:


----------



## princess2406

hellojello25 said:


> Does anyone else just have a menstrual crampy feeling like all the time? I wonder if the baby is laying on something down there and just making it feel that way. The doctor told me before that they were probably Braxton Hicks, but now that I've actually had some of those, this isn't the same. My back aches at the same time, but these aren't rhythmic or anything, its just constant.

I've had the cramps on and off for this last week but they definitely are about stronger today! Fxd they lead to something for us both!


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> Princess2406, I went into h&m today and bought the nursing bras, they're super comfy so thanks again :flower:
> 
> I'm just cooking dinner and I'm not sure if all the walking has done something but I'm experiencing strong AF like pains :|


Oh good glad you got sorted! Sorry you're having the af like pains, I've been the same all day. Hopefully it's the start of things for us both hun!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm just back from the hospital. They were brilliant. 

Had a growth scan and they are estimating she is at least 6lbs already. Fluid levels are within acceptable range. Best of all - she is absolutely not breech. She's head down and started to engage into my pelvis so god knows what my usual mw was feeling. 

Blood pressure was high but soon came down.

Little miss was very quiet on the monitor but seems otherwise fine and she's been more active in the last hour. 

Have a headache but home now for a bath and Chinese. Feeling so much more reassured!

Will catch up on everyone else later! 

Can't believe it's April tomorrow!


----------



## babyjan

Ahh glad all is well with baby and that she's actually head down! Great news Natasha! Enjoy your Chinese :flower:


----------



## KatieMK

I had terrible back pains on Monday that sent me in for monitoring and they did a cervix check then. It was uncomfortable, but didn't hurt. Do they generally use tools in the UK to do them? My doctor just used her finger. I had my regular weekly appointment today and had to have the Strep B test so she asked if I wanted another check while she was at it since my pants were already off. I said yes because I've been having lots of BH and I was curious to see if they meant anything. The baby is LOW... like, as low as she's gonna get. So I guess they do mean something! Otherwise, nothing has changed with my cervix since Monday (70% effaced, fingertip dilated). 

I have a hypocoiled cord, so they're not going to let me go past my due date without induction. The doctor said she'll probably schedule it for 39 weeks unless it looks like I'm likely to go on my own, so I imagine I'll be having cervix checks at every appointment from here on. Good thing it doesn't seem to be the painful method so many of you have had to experience!


----------



## princess2406

Glad all is ok Natasha!

KatieMK here in the uk they don't generally do a cervix check as part of monitoring.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yes babyjan pushing the trolley is awful when you have pelvic pain! Since mine fell out of place this week (a chiropractor my midwife recommended put it back together yesterday thank God) I have to be very careful and that's no longer an option for me as to not risk injury again. How sad that it seems like some women are running marathons and grocery shopping is now out of the question?? So humbling! It's so temporary though all this is. One day at a time ladies...


----------



## dani_tinks

So glad all is okay Natasha, enjoy your chinese! :hugs: xx


----------



## emma4g63

Wow this threads been active whilr iv been at work..
I think were all excited its april nearly ..:)

Glads all ok natasha xxxx


My bp was 140/82 this morning which is much bettrr thsn its been so she was happy
Back tuesday jus to monitor xx


----------



## princess2406

Just realised how fast this month has gone! This thread was created on 1st March! Crazy!


----------



## MerryAnn

April is here


----------



## SaraVO

princess2406 said:


> Just realised how fast this month has gone! This thread was created on 1st March! Crazy!

yeah, I agree but the days seem to take forever to get through. but, they are passing. Our babies will be here soon. I am so ready to meet him.


----------



## emma4g63

Ok ladies iv edited the title

Front page is now ready for labour watch...

Post yr name

Due date..pink yellow or blue
And we can update as we av our lil ones :)

Soooo exciting !!


----------



## Bekah78

Not sure how to edit the first post? 

Bekah 78...21st of April...blue.


----------



## Ganton

Ganton - due 28th April - yellow

It's so exciting to be able to say my baby is due this month (although that's still 3 hours away in the UK), and mine could easily be a May baby. It'll be exciting to labour watch with everyone else though until I get a bit closer.


----------



## Natasha2605

Seems like our little April Bee's are destined to keep us busy judging by everyone's posts today!

Natasha
Due April 23rd
Team Pink :cloud9:

Can't believe how fast time is flying!

Ordered some nursing bras and a top tonight :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

xSweetTartx
Due April 21st
Team Pink!
-----------------------------
My son is so clingy that he is rarely not touching me at this point. If he was more talkative I'd ask him if labor is near :haha:
We have a lot going on Saturday and I'm honestly hoping that she decides to come after all of the running around we will be doing. How naive of me <3


----------



## Flannz94

Hi girls! 
I've silently been stalking for awhile, but I'll join in now that I'm 36 weeks an nearing the end! 

I'm due 29th of April team :pink: 

I had an OB appt yesterday, baby weighs 5lb12oz and a week behind in length - which he isn't concerned about because I'm quite short myself lol. He's going to check me at my next appt (38 weeks). I was having bad back pain in waves 2 days ago which I put down to braxton hicks, they eventually went away, but he seems to think they weren't braxton hicks and more likely my body getting ready for early labour! Nearly finished the nursery, and will start the hospital bags this weekend :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well, nearly there girls!! 

:flower:


----------



## Christie2011

Today was supposed to be a labor talk apt, but the mw didnt do any talk about labor. I had protein again today but my bp was lower then it has been. The mw was concerned about all my swelling. Seemed more so than any of the doctors I've seen. I'm only 50% effaced and closed. I asked when we can talk about scheduling something to evict and the dr she talked to wanted to confer with another dr who is out for the week so the practice will bring me up in their morning discussion tomorrow. So hopefully I will have an idea of when I get to meet my babies tomorrow.

She did another group b swab. I guess the results are only good for 4 weeks so I need another. Next apt is growth and Nat on Monday.


----------



## Kay0102

Kaylie - Due 17th April - Team :pink:

So excited I will have my baby this month. I'm allowed to go to 29th April then it will be another section x 
xxx


----------



## babyjan

Babyjan
April 8th
Team :blue: x


----------



## Misscalais

xSweetTartx said:


> I'm walking like an old west cowboy today :haha: She is just sooo low. I've even attached a photo comparison. I am lighter with her than I was with my son but my belly looks dramatically lower in my opinion.
> 
> There's nothing in the house that I want to eat but I don't want to leave my cave of safety. :haha: I really can't imagine grocery shopping right now o.<

My belly is sitting super low like yours. Im sick of the 'omg you're so low i bet baby will be here any day' comments. Ive been really low for like a month. Shes 3/5ths engaged now and has been for 2 weeks. Do you get a lot of lightning crotch?


----------



## Misscalais

Misscalais
4/4/16 team :pink:


----------



## Gem1302

I've been stalking but had a rather boring pregnancy barring HG and SPD lol.
I'll join now we're in April! 

Gem1302
Due 26/04/16 BUT booked my section yesterday for 20/04/16
Team :pink:


----------



## Powell130

Anna (Powell)

Official EDD @ doc (by LMP) is April 21.
EDD that I use (by O) is April 24.

Team :blue:


----------



## Powell130

I'm super jealous of all the growth scans! My doc doesn't do em unless !measuring really off by fundal height :cry:


----------



## StephtheHiker

We don't do them either, Powell. Just one ultrasound per pregnancy unless there's something off!


StephtheHiker
Due April 21 with another girl


Christie oh good your MW is looking into all that swelling.


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> I'm super jealous of all the growth scans! My doc doesn't do em unless !measuring really off by fundal height :cry:

Ive never had one either,.with any of my bubbas. I have a scan referral for welfare check to make sure placenta/fluids etc are good if i go over due though which ive never had before either so will be interesting to see lol


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I'm super jealous of all the growth scans! My doc doesn't do em unless !measuring really off by fundal height :cry:
> 
> Ive never had one either,.with any of my bubbas. I have a scan referral for welfare check to make sure placenta/fluids etc are good if i go over due though which ive never had before either so will be interesting to see lolClick to expand...

I had several with #1 because I had gestational diabetes :cry: I want one!!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Crazy4baby09
Due 4/15/16
Team pink&#9825;


----------



## hal423

C section scheduled for 4/18 - team pink!

I want a growth scan too! I had 2 with my daughter because fundal height was small but this one is always measuring perfectly, so I get squat.

Christie - glad they're finally looking into your swelling and I hope you get some answers soon!

On another note, my stomach bug finally cleared out (no more diarrhea - hooray!) so I'm making pizza for dinner tonight! Baby seems to have descended into my pelvis today though - feels like a big ball hangin out between my legs.


----------



## Powell130

Hubs just did my first perineal massage :haha:
He made it slightky awkward but not too bad lol I have involved him in more of the 'glamorous' parts of this pregnancy than last lol


----------



## emma4g63

Ok ladies happy april !!! Official now its 7am in the morning
:)

Think iv got everyone for labour watch..

Misscalaus your so close now !!

Who know wat this month will bring but good luck to everyone....xxxx happy healthy babies to us all xx

Keep us posted with labour progres and once born..date time..and name xx


----------



## princess2406

Princess2406
Due 9th April
Team blue x


----------



## Bekah78

I've had growth scans, but that's only because we had to have IVF treatment to get our BFP.


----------



## Ganton

It's interesting to see that I'm the only tram yellow on the front page so far. I'm looking forward to finding out if if turns blue or pink.


----------



## Bekah78

Ganton said:


> It's interesting to see that I'm the only tram yellow on the front page so far. I'm looking forward to finding out if if turns blue or pink.

I'm too much of a control freak so couldn't wait to find out. Plus I needed to be organised as DH does great but there's only so much he can do being a wheelchair user. Meant I could get the nursery finished over the new year break etc. 

I can see why people wait for the surprise too. 

Are you hoping for either team?


----------



## Redhead84

Ganton said:


> It's interesting to see that I'm the only tram yellow on the front page so far. I'm looking forward to finding out if if turns blue or pink.

I'm team yellow and due Sunday.


My husband decided to go to the pub last night after a stressful day at work so I went to bed locking the door as I went but forgot to take the key out of the door, it's pretty much the only door we ever use to get in and out. 

So cue banging on the door at 1am. 1 bloody am because he couldn't get in. My fault too I should have remembered to take the key out but 1am on a school night!! *rollseyes*

Absolutely nothing happening here but I'm absolutely knackered. Want to get Seb to my grandparents this weekend but don't want him being sent back and forth, but I need the rest, but I want the last few days of me and him... It's such a dilemma! 

Hope everyone is well this morning :)


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm too nosy not to find out what gender baby is! The suspense would kill me I think!

So sick of the disrupted sleep now. Up to wee 12 times last night in 8 hours which is typical. A lot of it must be habit though as I'm noticing that the best stretch of sleep I get is from 5.05am to 7.40 as that's the longest I go without waking. Crazy. I actually think the newborn night feeds will be less strenuous on me than waking so often as I am now!

Looked at the front page and noticed lots of pink bundles! So many babies are expected before mine, let's hope they all come on time :cloud9:


----------



## Misscalais

emma4g63 said:


> Ok ladies happy april !!! Official now its 7am in the morning
> :)
> 
> Think iv got everyone for labour watch..
> 
> Misscalaus your so close now !!
> 
> Who know wat this month will bring but good luck to everyone....xxxx happy healthy babies to us all xx
> 
> Keep us posted with labour progres and once born..date time..and name xx

I know, feels so close yet so far too lol knowing that i could still go up to 10 days over makes me so frustrated. Fingers crossed though we won't.


----------



## Misscalais

Ganton said:


> It's interesting to see that I'm the only tram yellow on the front page so far. I'm looking forward to finding out if if turns blue or pink.

Hehe!! I did team yellow with my 1st, it drove me nuts and didn't enjoy not knowing and having to go out and buy the clothes for him after he was born. I like to be prepared but love seeing others go team yellow and seeing if their predictions are right :)


----------



## Eleonora

Hi Ladies,
I'm team :pink: due April 18.
Now that April is hear this whole due date business takes on a new meaning! Wow!
Does anyone else feel a sense of shock looking at expiration dates on dairy products and similar in the supermarket?


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hey hon I'm 23/4 team blue :happydance: 

Can't believe it's OUR month ladies!!


----------



## princess2406

Redhead84 said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> It's interesting to see that I'm the only tram yellow on the front page so far. I'm looking forward to finding out if if turns blue or pink.
> 
> I'm team yellow and due Sunday.
> 
> 
> My husband decided to go to the pub last night after a stressful day at work so I went to bed locking the door as I went but forgot to take the key out of the door, it's pretty much the only door we ever use to get in and out.
> 
> So cue banging on the door at 1am. 1 bloody am because he couldn't get in. My fault too I should have remembered to take the key out but 1am on a school night!! *rollseyes*
> 
> Absolutely nothing happening here but I'm absolutely knackered. Want to get Seb to my grandparents this weekend but don't want him being sent back and forth, but I need the rest, but I want the last few days of me and him... It's such a dilemma!
> 
> Hope everyone is well this morning :)Click to expand...

I'm exactly the same, I would love a lie in as I'm exhausted and my mum mum mentioned yesterday that ds should have a sleep over soon but I feel guilty when baby is not even here yet! Especially as my mum will be taking care of him when I go into labour.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Keep things as normal as possible for little ones you have here already, don't feel guilty they aren't aware they just get normality, my family made extra effort with my eldest before her sister was born baring in mind she was only 2&half and I tell you what worst thing they ever did, created jealousy and bitterness from day 1...only just sorted and calmed down now 18yrs later! So obv my opinion and experience only, I would just go on as you would of you weren't expecting a new baby..they won't be pushed out because your already very aware, just include them in all you do let them hep pick outfits out for baby or socks etc 
Good luck April mamas! :happydance:


----------



## dani_tinks

Eeeek it's April :D good luck ladies!!

Due April 6 with a girly xx


----------



## Eleonora

Hi Oldermummy - I'm worried about my almost 4 year old adjusting and how he will cope when he can't climb all over me because I am nursing a newborn. I think you are right that too much effort in "preparing" the child (to be miserable!) can actually backfire while just involving the older child in all the baby tasks is the right approach. There is a lot that just has to do with personal character too. I am really keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't affect or change my lovely little boy too much.


----------



## Qmama79

3.50am fr me now; I'm either coming down with stomach flu or its the very beginning of labour. I'm not getting my hopes up. It's April 1 (my due date) & if baby got sense of humour, he'll probably set me up fr false labour! 

My 3.5yr old is so excited about baby brother. I'm keeping him involved & he just really wants to meet baby brother (because baby brother will give him a D-Trux ...). It'll be hard, but I'm hoping he'll cope well!


----------



## Bekah78

If this is really it for you qmama best of luck. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Qmama79 said:


> 3.50am fr me now; I'm either coming down with stomach flu or its the very beginning of labour. I'm not getting my hopes up. It's April 1 (my due date) & if baby got sense of humour, he'll probably set me up fr false labour!
> 
> My 3.5yr old is so excited about baby brother. I'm keeping him involved & he just really wants to meet baby brother (because baby brother will give him a D-Trux ...). It'll be hard, but I'm hoping he'll cope well!

Hope it's the real thing for you!


----------



## babyjan

Can't really comment much as I've now caught a bug! Vomited 5 times already and not feeling good at all! 39 weeks today so great timing hey?! 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## emma4g63

Qmama lets hope its real xxx 


Babyjan bless u not a good time at all xx plenty rest hun n fluids xx

Iv had period pain and jus been to look and globs of green mucuc


----------



## Kay0102

I agree the jealousy thing is very much personality related. When pregnant with 2nd baby I had no worries at all, my 1st is a very calm and laid back, caring little boy. He was thrilled when his brother arrived, there wasn't an ounce of jealousy and he wanted to be involved with everything. His brother however I have serious worries lol, he is such a hot head, very much a Mamas boy and knows what he wants! They have been brought up exactly the same but he is definitely in charge when it comes to him and his big brother lol. I love his strong and determined personality but don't know how its going to go when his sister arrives haha. He loves babies though so it could go either way but I'm going to utilise feeding etc to have him sat at other side having snuggles and storytime which he will love. No signs here and not expecting there to be until at least 40+9 when the boys both decided they were ready lol. 

Hubby is away on a stag do for the next 2 nights 3hrs drive away, I packed my hospital bag last night so little miss has no reason to surprise us and catch us out not being ready lol.

Sorry to those ladies who aren't well and hope you get better soon...

I'm at work, working right up and getting tired and uncomfortable now . I am alone in the office Friday afternoons which I am so thankful for today as just don't have the energy to make conversation or acknowledge anyone, how mean does that sound xx


----------



## xSweetTartx

Misscalais- I do get quite a bit of it! Yesterday around 6:30pm for me, I was sure I was going into labor. I got ridiculously hot, had regular, painful contractions and just like with my son- they never got closer than 4 minutes apart. :( So far today my contractions are ten minutes apart and bearable but I'm afraid this may mean I'm going to be stuck in prodromal labor again. If it gets closer together and rough like yesterday I will be going in so that they can establish early on that the same thing is happening this time. I am really frustrated and exhausted.


----------



## Bekah78

Is anyone else that due this month a first time mom? Starting to feel a bit nervous as no experience to look back on.


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> Can't really comment much as I've now caught a bug! Vomited 5 times already and not feeling good at all! 39 weeks today so great timing hey?!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok x

Oh no, hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Lost the teeniest bit of plug this morning! I wouldn't have noticed it if I didn't examine my panty liner before trashing it lol


----------



## KatieMK

KatieMK
April 24
baby GIRL!


----------



## Powell130

emma4g63 said:


> Qmama lets hope its real xxx
> 
> 
> Babyjan bless u not a good time at all xx plenty rest hun n fluids xx
> 
> Iv had period pain and jus been to look and globs of green mucuc

Many women describe true contraction as period pain vs the tightening of the uterus like BH!


----------



## emma4g63

Iv had it on and off..earliers was bad tho for a while in my legs too...
Mucus plug may b startin to make a appearemce altho means nothun for labour espec early


----------



## SaraVO

Spent last night at the hospital. I was having contractions and generally feeling like something was very different. So, I went. Straight from work and made my husband go over there to. He showed up with my gigantic pillow and my rolling suitcase. Talking about how he blanked on which door to go into. We left an hour later. I feel dumb and I'm not going back until my water breaks or I can't function with the contractions.


----------



## Ganton

Bekah78 said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> It's interesting to see that I'm the only tram yellow on the front page so far. I'm looking forward to finding out if if turns blue or pink.
> 
> I'm too much of a control freak so couldn't wait to find out. Plus I needed to be organised as DH does great but there's only so much he can do being a wheelchair user. Meant I could get the nursery finished over the new year break etc.
> 
> I can see why people wait for the surprise too.
> 
> Are you hoping for either team?Click to expand...

I'm not particularly hoping for one or the other but, if I absolutely had to guess, I'd edge towards girl. I thought that with my others though and was wrong. We actually tried to find out at our 20 week scan this time but the baby was being a monkey and was in an awkward position. I'm more than happy with another surprise though.


----------



## Ganton

Good luck to those who are starting to get signs of labour. For those that feel ready to have their babies, I hope it turns into the real thing for you.

I decided to finally sort my hospital bag this afternoon, so feeling a little more organised now but hoping for at least another couple of weeks before this one makes an appearance. I'm also hoping not to go overdue though.


----------



## Powell130

I'm hoping to go over due! Just found out we aren't going to be able to close on the house on the 8th like scheduled so now it's going to be April 11th at the earliest but more likely to be closer to the 15th. It's frustrating it keeps getting pushed closer and closer to my due date :shrug:


----------



## m0mmyCool

Happy April everyone. I really wanted to pull an April fools prank on everyone about being in labor but in the end I didn't have the heart lol.


----------



## Ganton

Powell130 said:


> I'm hoping to go over due! Just found out we aren't going to be able to close on the house on the 8th like scheduled so now it's going to be April 11th at the earliest but more likely to be closer to the 15th. It's frustrating it keeps getting pushed closer and closer to my due date :shrug:

I hope it doesn't get pushed back any further and that your baby stays put until you're all settled in. Are you moving far?


----------



## Powell130

Luckily it's only about a 25 minute move and once we close the guys at hubs' work are going to move everything so I won't have to do anything. Sucks having to wait longer tho. I'm really hoping to get in the new house before baby gets here :growlmad:


----------



## Eleonora

Wow - I can't believe how many of us are having early symptoms and hospital trips! For those with nausea and vomiting - those can also be symptoms of early labor. Otherwise it really seems like terrible luck to get sick like that on your due date. Yuck!


----------



## Qmama79

My baby pulled a false labour prank joke on me! Irregular contractions, nausea through the night to subside completely by the morning. Belly is sore today & so tired. Please let me rest before the real labour starts...


----------



## Bekah78

Oh no qmama. Hope you can get some rest now.


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww qmamq naughty baba !!!

Ope u get a good sleep n then it starts for real xx


----------



## missbabes

missbabes
EDD 17th April
Team :pink:




So weird to think we're in April. It's my mother's birthday today, and with every call she got from her brothers she kept being asked if there was any sign of baby coming with me yet. She's been asking me about it herself every day since the day I hit 37 weeks. Then when I saw my sister-in-law this afternoon she looked stunned and immediately said there was no chance of me ever getting to my due date. 

Admittedly my braxton hicks have really been going crazy today, though I put some of it down to being dehydrated. Some felt more crampy too, and haven't had that feeling for a few days.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh girls! Im sorry so many of you are being tricked by your bubbas! Hopefully maybe it might mean your bodies are just getting prepared and when real labour does kick in it will be a nice, smooth quick labour.
So, so far no April 1st babies? Its 6am April 2nd here in AU. The last 3 nights my insomnia has been the worst its been this pregnancy, last night about an hour of sleep between 2-3am.. then had to get up and pee! Im literally up hourly peeing during the night its driving me insane. Then DS3 wake right on 5:30am. 1st thing i had to do was take paracetamol for a head ache. Honestly hospital will be like a mini holiday for me :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

SaraVO said:


> Spent last night at the hospital. I was having contractions and generally feeling like something was very different. So, I went. Straight from work and made my husband go over there to. He showed up with my gigantic pillow and my rolling suitcase. Talking about how he blanked on which door to go into. We left an hour later. I feel dumb and I'm not going back until my water breaks or I can't function with the contractions.

Dont feel dumb lol tell hubby to leave the bags in the car next time lol :hugs: 
Its always better to go in and be checked then to leave it too late and have bubba on the side of the road lol


----------



## Christie2011

I may be getting my wish of a week 37 delivery. The doctor I have a regular over apt with next week said I could schedule an induction between week 37&38. She wanted to make sure the doctor doing my NST and growth scans on Monday was cool with that though. So I should know Wednesday morning when I get to meet my girls and hopefully get some relief from all this swelling.


----------



## Kay0102

Can't believe how many girls there are compared to boys due this Month! 14 to 5 haha really outnumbered x


----------



## EarthMama

I'm due April 7th and having a boy this time. A few times last week I thought I may be going into labor, but nope. Don't feel much of anything today.


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm exhausted. I had hopes earlier but it may seriously be prodromal. If this continues, I honestly don't want to wait much longer so I am emailing my doctor now to see what her opinion is and I imagine we will talk more about it on Tuesday. The only good thing is that this happened with Tyler so I'm much calmer about it. Disappointed, but calmer.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Awaiting our first April baby/s 

So exciting 

I can't wait to meet my little man but i am desperate to try and enjoy the last few weeks of this pregnancy! Really don't want him to come more than a few days early if I'm
honest if he 'is' early 
Started raspberry leaf tea today so hoping to tone my uterus ready for labour! xox


----------



## Cornfieldland

Oldermummy we are both so close :) I just started the raspberry leaf tea today too!


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'm sorry sweettart that is so exhausting on your body. I hope you don't end up in labor tonight and your body gives you a good rest tonight. How long did the prodomal labor go for your son before it kicked into gear?


----------



## xSweetTartx

It's still going on. My son keeps rubbing my back though so there is one plus. I have been drinking tons of water but it makes no difference. I was in prodromal labor for a week before I accepted an induction. I was 40 weeks by then though so I am not sure what my doctor will say when we talk about it. My husband and I are trying to get it to move along though in hopes of avoiding it and not having to wait in uncertainty.


----------



## hal423

Powell - sorry to hear the closing got pushed back! I know you're anxious to get in there. Stay out for a little while longer baby!

Christie - glad you're gonna get some answers next week. Can't wait to see pics of the twins :)

Sweet tart that really sucks about the prodromal labor. When is your next dr appt? Hopefully this doesn't keep going for a week again - how exhausting! I hope you get some rest this weekend!


----------



## Misscalais

Kay0102 said:


> Can't believe how many girls there are compared to boys due this Month! 14 to 5 haha really outnumbered x

There are lots of girls this year apparently its the year of the girl lol i have 3 friends, 2 were due a week after me and one a day before me, all have their babies in March and they were all girls too. But i also have 2 friends who are due within a couple of days of each other in July and they are both having boys.


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> It's still going on. My son keeps rubbing my back though so there is one plus. I have been drinking tons of water but it makes no difference. I was in prodromal labor for a week before I accepted an induction. I was 40 weeks by then though so I am not sure what my doctor will say when we talk about it. My husband and I are trying to get it to move along though in hopes of avoiding it and not having to wait in uncertainty.

Have you tried nipple stimulation?


----------



## Redhead84

Well I'm up at 3:47am not because of labour but a poorly son who is so bunged up I can actually see where his nose and sinuses are swollen and he's struggling bless him. 

He's just woken up again crying because it hurt but is now so tired he's fallen asleep in the time it's taken me to go get him some calpol. I really do hate seeing him not well, and have had an evening not thinking about baby at all as I'm busy dealing with the one I've already got. 

Forgive my ignorance ladies but what's proposal labour? Never heard it Before.


----------



## Kay0102

Redhead84 said:


> Well I'm up at 3:47am not because of labour but a poorly son who is so bunged up I can actually see where his nose and sinuses are swollen and he's struggling bless him.
> 
> He's just woken up again crying because it hurt but is now so tired he's fallen asleep in the time it's taken me to go get him some calpol. I really do hate seeing him not well, and have had an evening not thinking about baby at all as I'm busy dealing with the one I've already got.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance ladies but what's proposal labour? Never heard it Before.

Have you tried Vicks on the soles of his feet with socks over for the coughing? It's a miracle cure! Xx


----------



## Brunette_21

Kay0102 said:


> Redhead84 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm up at 3:47am not because of labour but a poorly son who is so bunged up I can actually see where his nose and sinuses are swollen and he's struggling bless him.
> 
> He's just woken up again crying because it hurt but is now so tired he's fallen asleep in the time it's taken me to go get him some calpol. I really do hate seeing him not well, and have had an evening not thinking about baby at all as I'm busy dealing with the one I've already got.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance ladies but what's proposal labour? Never heard it Before.
> 
> Have you tried Vicks on the soles of his feet with socks over for the coughing? It's a miracle cure! XxClick to expand...

I also put vicks on my daughters toes as your toes are connected to your sinuses through reflexology xx


----------



## Aneesa_09

I'm unsure how to add onto the front page,

Aneesa09 due April 21st - yellow 



The count down has began


----------



## Brunette_21

Im unsure how to add on to front page aswell
Brunette_21 due April 25 boy 

So excited xxx


----------



## Qmama79

Same here... Boy due April 01! 
Can someone quickly help add? Cheers!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Redhead, hope your son is better soon :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Added u ladies as only i can edit front page ...;)

Think iv got everyone


----------



## Bekah78

Wow, there's 24 of us. Lovely to have so much support at this time. :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

So many babies in our future!! I'm due April 20 and can't wait. Hope i can gain strength from you ladies as I'm becoming pretty impatient as the days go on haha. Had false labour the other day and nothing but occasional AF type cramps and upset stomach since.


----------



## babyjan

Redhead, hope your lil one is feeling better soon

Qmama, I hope lil man hurries up for you! Wasn't your first born early? Not sure if it was you who said it or not

AFM, I'm feeling better today, no more vomiting but I still feel weak and a lil sickish! My waters broke with my first at 39+1 day. I'm not really having anything to suggest labour is close... I do want to feel 100% before it starts though.


----------



## Redhead84

Thanks ladies. He was up and about as usual at 6:30 this morning despite getting me up every half hour bless him. Thankfully Daddy took the strain but they have been busy bees taking apart washing machines to go to the tip etc so the noise made me get up anyway... Sleep is for the weak! 

There is no way I'm having this baby on time, my current thinking is back end of next week, Friday/Saturday maybe. Still not got everything I want either so heading out in the rain today to get a few last essentials, well I say essentials... Things I want that'll make life easier from learning first time around... Before hopefully getting a bit of rest this afternoon.

I shall try the vicks thing tonight if he's still v snotty :)


----------



## Bekah78

Redhead84 said:


> Thanks ladies. He was up and about as usual at 6:30 this morning despite getting me up every half hour bless him. Thankfully Daddy took the strain but they have been busy bees taking apart washing machines to go to the tip etc so the noise made me get up anyway... Sleep is for the weak!
> 
> There is no way I'm having this baby on time, my current thinking is back end of next week, Friday/Saturday maybe. Still not got everything I want either so heading out in the rain today to get a few last essentials, well I say essentials... Things I want that'll make life easier from learning first time around... Before hopefully getting a bit of rest this afternoon.
> 
> I shall try the vicks thing tonight if he's still v snotty :)

What do you class as essentials? Being a ftm it would be good to know if anything I'm missing that you ladies found really helped.


----------



## Boozlebub

Been stalking for a while but will say hi now!

I'm Boozlebub, I'm 24 and have a 2 year old DS and due a little girl on 28th April.

Starting to get fed up now. DA came smack on 39 weeks so hoping this little lady does the same or even a bit earlier!!!

Exhausted today as DS was up 4 times last night screaming. Now today he refuses to walk on his foot and says it hurts and cries when he puts weight on it. :( not easy having to carry him around all day.


----------



## hellojello25

38 weeks today! We finally got the dresser for his room, so today while BF is at work, I'll be putting on the finishing touches. We are getting very excited to meet him!!


----------



## Redhead84

Bekah78 said:


> Redhead84 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. He was up and about as usual at 6:30 this morning despite getting me up every half hour bless him. Thankfully Daddy took the strain but they have been busy bees taking apart washing machines to go to the tip etc so the noise made me get up anyway... Sleep is for the weak!
> 
> There is no way I'm having this baby on time, my current thinking is back end of next week, Friday/Saturday maybe. Still not got everything I want either so heading out in the rain today to get a few last essentials, well I say essentials... Things I want that'll make life easier from learning first time around... Before hopefully getting a bit of rest this afternoon.
> 
> I shall try the vicks thing tonight if he's still v snotty :)
> 
> What do you class as essentials? Being a ftm it would be good to know if anything I'm missing that you ladies found really helped.Click to expand...

Absolute essentials I class as nappies, wipes, muslins, clothes and some form of feeding baby as well as somewhere for him/her to sleep!

Pram and car seat obviously as transport but after that its really how much you want to buy. I don't have fancy swings or chairs, although we do have a basic rocker chair and first time around we didn't even buy a special steriliser (though we have this time).

I used an old satchel as a change bag for my son. I didn't get around to getting one before he was born and just never bothered in the end. 

It's really up to you how much you want to get but as long as you can change, feed and clothe them then they'll be fine until you find your feet!


----------



## Natasha2605

Little miss has moved further down into my pelvis, I'm so uncomfortable today!

think we are pretty much organised. Pram to collect next week and I think that's about all that needs organised tbh.

Full term here is 37 weeks, here's my bump picture :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/B82FEE73-C451-4889-823D-A735099A8BB2_zpsqxyvtcii.jpg


----------



## Powell130

Holy backache today omg it hurts soooo bad :cry:


----------



## SaraVO

emma4g63 said:


> :blue:Ok ladies...followimg on from.marchs next month
> 
> We are now officially on labour watch...
> 
> Qmama79 Due 1st April Team :blue:
> Redhead84 due April 3rd Team yellow
> Misscalais due April 4th Team :pink:
> Danitinks Due April 6th Team :pink:
> Babyjan April 8th Team*:blue:
> Princess2406 Due 9th April team :blue:
> Team blue xCrazy4baby09 Due 15th April Team :pink:
> Kaylie - Due 17th April - Team*:pink:
> missbabes due 17th April Team :pink:
> Hal423 C-section booked 18th April Team :pink:
> Eleonora Due 18th April Team :pink:
> Gem1302 C-section booked 20th April Team :pink:
> Aneesa09 due April 21st - yellow*
> Bekah 78...21st of April...:blue:
> xSweetTartx Due April 21st :pink:
> Powell Due April 21st team :blue:
> StephtheHiker Due April 21st Team :pink:
> Natasha Due April 23rd :pink:
> Oldermummy Due April 23rd Team :blue:
> KatieMK due April 24 Team :pink:
> Brunette_21 due April 25 :blue:
> Ganton - due 28th April - yellow
> Flannz94 29th April :pink:
> Emma4g63..due 30th April :pink:

You forgot me...


----------



## emma4g63

Sarahvo post me ur name...due date and team pink or blue and ill add u ..saves me trawlin thru old posts..

Been working all dat so hard catch up sumtimes


----------



## Redhead84

So son was bunged up to high heaven before bed. 

Put loads of vicks on his feet and put his socks back on... Under protest from him I may add. However he is now breathing through his nose and sound asleep so thanks for the tip ladies!!


----------



## Ganton

Natasha2605 said:


> Little miss has moved further down into my pelvis, I'm so uncomfortable today!
> 
> think we are pretty much organised. Pram to collect next week and I think that's about all that needs organised tbh.
> 
> Full term here is 37 weeks, here's my bump picture :
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/B82FEE73-C451-4889-823D-A735099A8BB2_zpsqxyvtcii.jpg

Sorry to hear you're uncomfortable. Have you noticed any others changes now that your bump has dropped or did you get any increase in BHs / shooting pains just before it dropped? 

I'm about 5 days behind you and I'm pretty sure my bump has dropped today too. I had loads of shooting pains last night when I was walking around, but they settled down when I went to bed. I wouldn't say I've been more uncomfortable today, I just feel like the bottom of my bump is more squashed when I sit down and the top of my bump is very sloped rather than sticking straight out. I've also noticed this evening that the baby is moving around loads, and is occasionally making me wince when it pushes down.


----------



## emma4g63

Glad hes sleeping redhead..
Such hard wrk bein late into pregnancy and littles ones ill too xx 

Ganton ppl keep tell me my bumps dropped ill aft to take a 36 week pic..
It does feel different but im not sure
Sonetimes it feele shes so low its unbearabke.other times no to much.


----------



## Misscalais

Boozlebub said:


> Been stalking for a while but will say hi now!
> 
> I'm Boozlebub, I'm 24 and have a 2 year old DS and due a little girl on 28th April.
> 
> Starting to get fed up now. DA came smack on 39 weeks so hoping this little lady does the same or even a bit earlier!!!
> 
> Exhausted today as DS was up 4 times last night screaming. Now today he refuses to walk on his foot and says it hurts and cries when he puts weight on it. :( not easy having to carry him around all day.

Welcome :) hopefully your little miss doesn't make you wait :)


----------



## SaraVO

emma4g63 said:


> Sarahvo post me ur name...due date and team pink or blue and ill add u ..saves me trawlin thru old posts..
> 
> Been working all dat so hard catch up sumtimes

SaraVO team blue april 15th.


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> Little miss has moved further down into my pelvis, I'm so uncomfortable today!
> 
> think we are pretty much organised. Pram to collect next week and I think that's about all that needs organised tbh.
> 
> Full term here is 37 weeks, here's my bump picture :
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/B82FEE73-C451-4889-823D-A735099A8BB2_zpsqxyvtcii.jpg

Your bump is gorgeous!


----------



## Misscalais

My due date is tomorrow :shock:


----------



## Redhead84

Misscalais said:


> My due date is tomorrow :shock:

Snap!

Can't believe it's come around so quickly, March has flown by. 

I think it'll be back end of next week for me, maybe Friday/Saturday but who knows. 

Sleepy time for me, if I can get any.


----------



## Ganton

I hope your babies don't keep you waiting too much longer, Misscalais and Redhead.


----------



## Ganton

emma4g63 said:


> Glad hes sleeping redhead..
> Such hard wrk bein late into pregnancy and littles ones ill too xx
> 
> Ganton ppl keep tell me my bumps dropped ill aft to take a 36 week pic..
> It does feel different but im not sure
> Sonetimes it feele shes so low its unbearabke.other times no to much.

I've not seen anyone today who would know if it's dropped or not (hubby wouldn't have a clue) but it just feels different. Like you, I have times when there's some movement and I get uncomfortable, but then it settles down and i feel ok until there's even more movement.


----------



## Christie2011

Went and got my pre delivery pedicure today. I tried a new place. I think she got distracted bc she massaged one foot more than the other. It was a nice relaxing place though. Should have seen her trying to shove my swollen feet back into my sandals. It was a bit comical.

Im beginning to wonder if some of the soreness in my lower belly is around my sect scar. Or if its just from the swelling. My feet and ankels feel bruised from swelling, so Isuppose it could be from that. The soreness doesn't map to my external scar, but I assume it wouldn't with twins stretching things out differently.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Emma can you put me down for April 28 team blue? I've mostly been stalking :) thank you! 
Anyone else having issues being extremely constipated?! I'm dying here!


----------



## Powell130

Cornfieldland said:


> Emma can you put me down for April 28 team blue? I've mostly been stalking :) thank you!
> Anyone else having issues being extremely constipated?! I'm dying here!

Meeeeee!!!! It sucks haha my store was out of plain Raspberry leaf tea when I went back for a second box so I got Pregnancy Tea and it has a few more ingredients and when I looked em up, one was for tummy stuff and its definitely helped!!


----------



## hellojello25

Cornfieldland said:


> Emma can you put me down for April 28 team blue? I've mostly been stalking :) thank you!
> Anyone else having issues being extremely constipated?! I'm dying here!

Emma can you put me down for April 16th, team blue? Thanks!!

Omg the constipation has been terrible! It hasn't been a problem for me up until now, and boy does it suck. I drink tons of water but nothing helps.


----------



## Powell130

hellojello25 said:


> Cornfieldland said:
> 
> 
> Emma can you put me down for April 28 team blue? I've mostly been stalking :) thank you!
> Anyone else having issues being extremely constipated?! I'm dying here!
> 
> Emma can you put me down for April 16th, team blue? Thanks!!
> 
> Omg the constipation has been terrible! It hasn't been a problem for me up until now, and boy does it suck. I drink tons of water but nothing helps.Click to expand...

Have you tried prunes?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Yes me too!!! I'm afraid I'll finally be able to go...... On the delivery table 

Raisin bran was a life saver last pregnancy and post partum. I should get more! I suggested it to two others and it worked like magic for them too so maybe give it a go


----------



## Misscalais

Redhead84 said:


> Snap!
> 
> Can't believe it's come around so quickly, March has flown by.
> 
> I think it'll be back end of next week for me, maybe Friday/Saturday but who knows.
> 
> Sleepy time for me, if I can get any.

I think so for me too. Dh wants her to come either Thursday or Friday because he's too busy at work :haha: hopefully though our babies arrive soon!


----------



## Misscalais

Ganton said:


> I hope your babies don't keep you waiting too much longer, Misscalais and Redhead.

Thanks hun!


----------



## SaraVO

Misscalais said:


> Redhead84 said:
> 
> 
> Snap!
> 
> Can't believe it's come around so quickly, March has flown by.
> 
> I think it'll be back end of next week for me, maybe Friday/Saturday but who knows.
> 
> Sleepy time for me, if I can get any.
> 
> I think so for me too. Dh wants her to come either Thursday or Friday because he's too busy at work :haha: hopefully though our babies arrive soon!Click to expand...

my husband wants him to come during the week, he would feel less guilty about missing work then. my best friend has a concert six hours away. She wants me to go into labor so she doesn't have to miss her road trip. she was half joking, but it pissed me off so bad I told her that I wouldn't call her at all if I went into labor during her fun weekend. I'm so damn irritable. I can't control when he's going to decide to come. My husband has spent my entire pregnancy talking about how early he was going to be. so now I'm less than two weeks away with him not here and I'm so not emotionally prepared to be this pregnant. he had me convinced that it wasn't going to happen this way. I haven't slept in weeks, work has been so slow that it offers no distraction at all. and people have made so many comments about why I'm still working, over and over again. But, what else is there to do? My shopping is done, I can't clean my house the way I want to even if I stayed home to clean it. My husband and everyone in my life work so I'd be alone, in an empty house just waiting to go into labor if I didn't go to work. I just don't know how to be 38 weeks pregnant I don't know what the heck people expect me to be like. and honestly, I'm so dang tired of listening to the 'he'll come soon' or 'treasure the last few days' that people keep saying to me... grrr.... and I want a milkshake and a baked potato and maybe some watermelon.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Prunes and rays bran will be on my shopping list! I have sucked at eating fiber and wow am I paying for it! Worst poop of my life...thought I would hav to go to the hospital with my poo stuck in there...seriously in tears and worse than labor haha...funny after the fact. But im now scared into eating fiber and drinking tons. I also have gallbladder pain from pregnancy so I'm getting pretty miserable. Suppose to be considering induction at 38weeks....cant come soon enough!


----------



## Qmama79

Misscalais: Happy Due Date! I'm now overdue. 
SaraVO: I just like to avoid humans all together now! Strangers yelling across the street 'Almost there!', people smiling all the time, my mum eagerly observing me for ANY sign of labour (she arrived 2 weeks ago as everyone including me was sure I wouldn't make it this far. She leaves in 2 weeks). I know what it's like to be too pregnant! Nobody is saying' cute bump' anymore. They've reverted to staring & stammering 'not long now?!'....grrrrr.... No S..t! They must be bloody psychic....

Feeling very full now! Very very full! Walking is painful, speed bumps are agony, sleeping is impossible! Oh and euhm ... A clear out? The longer I'm prego, the less I go! Absolutely backed up beyond belief now. Castor oil is starting to look like a viable option... Just ranting.


----------



## SaraVO

Qmama79 said:


> Misscalais: Happy Due Date! I'm now overdue.
> SaraVO: I just like to avoid humans all together now! Strangers yelling across the street 'Almost there!', people smiling all the time, my mum eagerly observing me for ANY sign of labour (she arrived 2 weeks ago as everyone including me was sure I wouldn't make it this far. She leaves in 2 weeks). I know what it's like to be too pregnant! Nobody is saying' cute bump' anymore. They've reverted to staring & stammering 'not long now?!'....grrrrr.... No S..t! They must be bloody psychic....
> 
> Feeling very full now! Very very full! Walking is painful, speed bumps are agony, sleeping is impossible! Oh and euhm ... A clear out? The longer I'm prego, the less I go! Absolutely backed up beyond belief now. Castor oil is starting to look like a viable option... Just ranting.

husband has done the research on castor oil. he says no. absolutely not. blah blah.. my mother on the other hand brought some over a few days ago. she saw it at the store somewhere.... and yeah, I'm over being pregnant. It's not fun, the days are dragging so badly, nights are impossible. everyone is making me so damn irritated. Every time I see my neighbors they say 'still?' My cousin was laughing at my walk and wanted to record me on her cell phone to show her parents my waddle. My husband keeps coming up to my stomach and yelling 'come out!' it makes little man jump and I suppose it's funny.... for him. I am just tired of how funny everyone thinks I am right now. My nurse at the hospital says to go for a walk and have sex. Seriously? I have never felt less sexy in my entire life. Plus the last time we tried my husband kept getting kicked. It was probably the most awkward we have ever been in bed together.


----------



## Natasha2605

Happy due date redhead and misscalais! Qmama sorry you're not overdue, sure there will be plenty more joining that club soon!

I've also had constipation this pregnancy, all the way throughout. Strangely through, its begin to soften up in the last 48 hours which is a bit of a relief!

Still can't believe we are not Into April. It's been so fast in coming in!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Is anyone else enjoying these last couple weeks with their families before everything changes? I'm really excited to meet my girl and I'm in a lot of pain, suffer insomnia etc but I'm loving our family of 3. It's hard being pregnant I know, my freaking pelvis decided to separate last week but I dunno. My husband is wonderful, my 21 month old is going through a bad sleeping phase but says so many cute things I can't stand it! Anniversary is coming up which means an honest to God date night, something we never get to do. On the other hand, I tear up thinking of getting to hold my baby girl finally. Where my insomnia has a purpose. 

But for now... We have our family and I never thought I would have one. I'm feeling so grateful right now!

Though I'm not overdue only 37+3 so maybe that feeling will change in 3 weeks. Tons of painful BH that extend to my back and thighs but nothing that progresses after a few hours. I know now that means nothing at all! Oh well

Congrats to the ladies who have reached their due date! Hopefully you can evict your little ones ASAP

Qmama really try raisin bran it's magic. Paired with a cup of hot coffee... So sorry you're overdue especially with the tricks your body has put on you. So much empathy for those who go over their 40 weeks! It's like unpaid overtime...


----------



## emma4g63

Happy due date misscalais and redhead..so exciting xxx

Qmama hope its not dragged out too long..
I hated bein overdue!!


----------



## hellojello25

It's 5 in the morning and I have been up since 4 with a horrible backache. Ugh I just wanna sleep!


----------



## Natasha2605

StephtheHiker said:


> Is anyone else enjoying these last couple weeks with their families before everything changes? I'm really excited to meet my girl and I'm in a lot of pain, suffer insomnia etc but I'm loving our family of 3. It's hard being pregnant I know, my freaking pelvis decided to separate last week but I dunno. My husband is wonderful, my 21 month old is going through a bad sleeping phase but says so many cute things I can't stand it! Anniversary is coming up which means an honest to God date night, something we never get to do. On the other hand, I tear up thinking of getting to hold my baby girl finally. Where my insomnia has a purpose.
> 
> But for now... We have our family and I never thought I would have one. I'm feeling so grateful right now!
> 
> Though I'm not overdue only 37+3 so maybe that feeling will change in 3 weeks. Tons of painful BH that extend to my back and thighs but nothing that progresses after a few hours. I know now that means nothing at all! Oh well
> 
> Congrats to the ladies who have reached their due date! Hopefully you can evict your little ones ASAP
> 
> Qmama really try raisin bran it's magic. Paired with a cup of hot coffee... So sorry you're overdue especially with the tricks your body has put on you. So much empathy for those who go over their 40 weeks! It's like unpaid overtime...

I am. It's the easter holidays here so kids are in the middle of two weeks off. Enjoying doing softplays/librarys/parks/colouring in time etc before things get chaotic. Hoping to do the zoo and cinema this week too. I don't think having little miss will change things for us too much (well at least in my head it won't) but it's still nice to have time with my 4 and 5 year olds before we add some more chaos to our lives!

Personally, my biggest worry about baby being here is having us all out the door for the school run when OH is working his nightshifts! :coffee:


----------



## babyjan

Happy due date ladies!! Hope these babies get a move on! 

I'm still here having on and off AF cramps! All in my back and lower abdomen... I began timing but they were all over the place and have now disappeared. Gonna try clean the house up a bit and try take my son to the park as the weather looks lovely. 

At this gestation with my son my waters had gone the day before and I was now close to being induced!! (I was induced midday) He was born the following morning at 39+3 days!


----------



## banana07

Hey ladies. 

I'm due 14th April team yellow!! I thought I was on the front page but can't see me now! 

Have 2ds 9 & 18 months. 
Been stalking for a while but I've all my jobs done so ready for Labour watch and bored with lots of time for phone/internet. 

If Google gets one more "does this mean Labour us near" question from me I think it will explode!!
&#128513;


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks so much girls!!!!
My gosh im feeling so nervous now, i never felt like this leading up to labour with the others. My mum is here now so thats one less stress. 
I have no signs at all, apparently the lady that served me at the grocery store this afternoon said im definitely having baby tomorrow :haha: so funny people and their opinions..


----------



## babyjan

Is it possible to have contraction on one side? Since yesterday I've been cramping mostly on my left side?


----------



## Oldermummy78

They can start one sided and gradually extend round your abdomen and or back Honey 
Good luck! Hope it's the start


----------



## Flannz94

Hi girls, hope you's are all doing well! Happy due date to misscalais and redhead, hope you's see some action soon! 

I've started losing mucous plug today! When I started to lose it with DS he was born 3 days later, so it's all good signs :) I thought my waters went earlier this morning, but it was a false alarm!


----------



## emma4g63

Flannz94 said:


> Hi girls, hope you's are all doing well! Happy due date to misscalais and redhead, hope you's see some action soon!
> 
> I've started losing mucous plug today! When I started to lose it with DS he was born 3 days later, so it's all good signs :) I thought my waters went earlier this morning, but it was a false alarm!


Oo good news on plug hun..
Think i lost globs of mine 2 days ago but nothin since

Was ur first early ??


----------



## Misscalais

I have no idea lol but i hope for you its something :)


----------



## Flannz94

emma4g63 - yay! Hopefully you'll have some more soon! nope, he was born at 40+5. I know it doesn't really mean much but it's exciting to think our bodies are getting ready for labour!! It's not long now! :)


----------



## emma4g63

Yep flannz it is exciting :)
Im anxious waitin now xx


----------



## hal423

Happy due date misscalais and redhead! Sorry to hear you're now overdue qmama. I hope things crank up soon for you mamas and that you're snuggling your babies very soon!

My bump feels so much bigger with this pregnancy than with my daughter (although I've gained a lot less weight). We're not telling anyone else the gender of this baby and it's making everyone guess boy. Our families are both totally convinced it's a boy so it'll be a fun surprise calling them from the hospital and saying "you were WRONG!" :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

I am still stuck. Went to the hospital and my doctor came in. Confirmed that I'm in prodromal labor again and I will be doing a lot of monitoring. If she hasn't come on her own by 39 weeks, my doctor wants her out for our safety. Of course if something comes up with monitoring she will act sooner. Either way I am relieved that we have a plan. Still trying to help her along but she is back to back so she isn't engaging to help. So we have a whole packet of things to look out for and I will be trying to persuade her to turn. I have been walking, nipple stimulating and dtd. Not too fun really because it just doesn't feel good at the moment. 

It's day 4 of being stuck. e.e At the very least we have been monitored twice now and she's okay. We also had an ultrasound done and she got a 6/8 so we have another on Tuesday. 

Today my main goal is just to rest as much as possible. I am exhausted. :(


----------



## Redhead84

Sweetart I hope you can get some rest.

Over here there is absolutely nothing going on.. Baby is quite happy. No plug is coming away, no contractions apart from the odd braxton hicks. I've been out and about all day with the boys and I don't feel anything than uncomfortable. Think I'm in for a bit of a wait still :(


----------



## StephtheHiker

Sorry ladies!! How exhausting. You know your due date is coming up when you look at your clock hoping for morning already and it's still only 130... Sigh

Natasha I totally feel you on that! My husband works odd hours which means he's gone a few nights a week during the "witching hours" which my 21 month old still is a crying mess during. We'll find our routine with the help of baby wearing and bouncy seats. Your spring break plans sound so fun! Enjoy :D

Cold wind and snow on the forecast for the next few days so baby can stay put seeing as all our newborn and 3 month size stuff are warm weather gear. High temps below freezing isn't ideal for onesies and shorts! Wth, it's April...


----------



## laila 44

Oh no sweet tart I'm sorry to hear that! It sounds like a nightmare. Can you bounce on a ball? My first was back to back and she failed to descend it was a rough labor. If you can get her into tight position by bouncing on ball it will help a lot. Hope things get moving very soon xx


----------



## Powell130

On all fours is supposedly the best way to get baby anterior instead of posterior. If you haven't already, check out the spinningbabies website! Has lots of great info


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thank you girls :hugs:
I will be doing that


----------



## hellojello25

Redhead84 said:


> Sweetart I hope you can get some rest.
> 
> Over here there is absolutely nothing going on.. Baby is quite happy. No plug is coming away, no contractions apart from the odd braxton hicks. I've been out and about all day with the boys and I don't feel anything than uncomfortable. Think I'm in for a bit of a wait still :(

Baby is quite happy over here too. No mucous plug at all, no contractions, very rarely do I get Braxton Hicks. At my appointment this past Tuesday, I wasn't dilated at all though my cervix was thinning and softening. I know dilation doesn't mean anything, but I would feel more accomplished if I was even a little dilated. The only sign I've gotten is that labor is coming eventually is that the baby dropped...a month ago. Lol I've had no other signs at all. Oh well, he'll be here soon.

I'm a little worried that maybe I won't go into labor on my own. My mother never did and I was 2 weeks late. They had to induce her because her body wasn't giving any signs at all. My brother was a scheduled c-section 2 days after his due date, so she's never actually gone into labor. And I'm worried that my body is going to do the same. Although the doctors don't think they'll let me go past his due date if he's as big as they think he is. We have a growth ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday and then the doctor appointment right after, so we'll find out more information then I guess.


----------



## Powell130

37 weeks!! Early term!!
 



Attached Files:







attachment-0_3.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Qmama79

I hope little Q is on his way. Contractions are regular & I hope they will build up more soon!! FX.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls :hi:

Slowly catching up on where everyone is at with their pregnancies! I'm a bit behind, need to go back a few pages to be honest, but I shall try to keep up to speed now I'm home! :thumbup:

Happy due date to this ladies who are now due :happydance: and to those who are overdue, I hope your bubbas don't keep you waiting much longer! :flower:

I was discharged from hospital with our babies on Sunday! 9 days in hospital for me, and one week for the babies. We are doing well, although I still have high blood pressure from the preeclampsia so I have to see a doctor today. Will probably be put on blood pressure meds until the preeclampsia goes away at about 6 weeks post delivery. So glad to be home with DH and our toddler, I've missed them loads, like crazy, even though they've been at the hospital regularly, it's just not the same, is it! :cloud9:

Can't wait for the April babies to be born, I'll be watching closely now I'm home! :hugs:

A little pic of our twinnies finally at home :oneofeach: 

Thinking of you ladies and wishing you all the very best xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 73.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## SaraVO

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Slowly catching up on where everyone is at with their pregnancies! I'm a bit behind, need to go back a few pages to be honest, but I shall try to keep up to speed now I'm home! :thumbup:
> 
> Happy due date to this ladies who are now due :happydance: and to those who are overdue, I hope your bubbas don't keep you waiting much longer! :flower:
> 
> I was discharged from hospital with our babies on Sunday! 9 days in hospital for me, and one week for the babies. We are doing well, although I still have high blood pressure from the preeclampsia so I have to see a doctor today. Will probably be put on blood pressure meds until the preeclampsia goes away at about 6 weeks post delivery. So glad to be home with DH and our toddler, I've missed them loads, like crazy, even though they've been at the hospital regularly, it's just not the same, is it! :cloud9:
> 
> Can't wait for the April babies to be born, I'll be watching closely now I'm home! :hugs:
> 
> A little pic of our twinnies finally at home :oneofeach:
> 
> Thinking of you ladies and wishing you all the very best xx

I showed my husband.. they are so cute. I hope your blood pressure returns to normal and that you are all happy at home. They are beautiful!!


----------



## emma4g63

Jones wow there gorgeous and those teddys in pink in blue there too cute !! Ope everything for u goes well hun xx


----------



## princess2406

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> Slowly catching up on where everyone is at with their pregnancies! I'm a bit behind, need to go back a few pages to be honest, but I shall try to keep up to speed now I'm home! :thumbup:
> 
> Happy due date to this ladies who are now due :happydance: and to those who are overdue, I hope your bubbas don't keep you waiting much longer! :flower:
> 
> I was discharged from hospital with our babies on Sunday! 9 days in hospital for me, and one week for the babies. We are doing well, although I still have high blood pressure from the preeclampsia so I have to see a doctor today. Will probably be put on blood pressure meds until the preeclampsia goes away at about 6 weeks post delivery. So glad to be home with DH and our toddler, I've missed them loads, like crazy, even though they've been at the hospital regularly, it's just not the same, is it! :cloud9:
> 
> Can't wait for the April babies to be born, I'll be watching closely now I'm home! :hugs:
> 
> A little pic of our twinnies finally at home :oneofeach:
> 
> Thinking of you ladies and wishing you all the very best xx

So glad to hear you're all home! Congrats again on your babies x


----------



## princess2406

Qmama79 said:


> I hope little Q is on his way. Contractions are regular & I hope they will build up more soon!! FX.

Fxd for you Qmama! X


----------



## Natasha2605

Qmama hope things are happening now!

Oh jonesbaby they are so precious. I'm so glad you are all home together :hugs:

LovelY bump Powell! Happy 37 weeks :)

Feel like doing a happy dance. I only woke up twice last night needing to pee. Usually I can be up up to 12 times. Woke a few times with pains in my back and tummy but I don't mind that as much! 

Very quiet on the baby front so far, hope those overdue aren't waiting too much longer!


----------



## dani_tinks

Qmama hope things are progressing.

Aw Jonesbaby, so glad you're all home. They're absolutely gorgeous!

Great bump Powell.

Great that you weren't up too much last night Natasha! 

Not much going on with me. Pains on and off but that appears to be standard as it's been happening for two weeks. Little miss was very quiet last night and to start this morning but had a few wiggles. She's probably too crammed now. I have a lot of pressure 'down there' and my pelvis feels broken. Dread to think how it'll feel after pushing her out (bloody spd). Midwife app on Weds though I won't be having a sweep due to gbs (although I have been offered one :dohh:).


----------



## babyjan

Jonesbaby, glad your home with your babies! So precious :cloud9:

Happy 37 weeks Powell! 

Good luck Qmama!

I can't believe I'm still pregnant.. My first was 3 hours old at this point and literally all my family and even midwife thought this baby would be here earlier hehe


----------



## Brunette_21

37 weeks today woohoo, well the count down is on as if nothing happens this week i have a scan on the 11th and meeting on the 12th to discuss delivery xxx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck Q hoping this is your time to labour :happydance:
Jonesbaby wow what a beautiful set of twins you have there and I love the teddy beany bags or whatever they are they are really cute!
Countdown is on now 19days till (hopefully) we meet our little man xx

Good luck there's lots due before me can't wait to see the updates starting, guaranteed when one starts the others all will :lol: xx


----------



## Qmama79

Things are happening!! Waters just broke, my mucus plug came out in one piece! Yippie! Meeting my boy today!


----------



## Redhead84

Oh so jealous!! Good luck and hope it goes well for you! Xx


----------



## Flannz94

Goodluck Qmama can't wait for an update!


----------



## Bekah78

Qmama79 said:


> Things are happening!! Waters just broke, my mucus plug came out in one piece! Yippie! Meeting my boy today!

Whoop whoop. Good luck.


----------



## Ganton

Good luck, Qmama, looking forward to more news.


----------



## Gem1302

Good luck qmama! Very exciting :D


----------



## banana07

Oh wow qmama. Good luck!! 

Oh dear I just cried! So happy for someone I don't know nor have ever met or spoken too!! Lovely pregnancy hormones!! &#128514;


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Qmama79 said:


> Things are happening!! Waters just broke, my mucus plug came out in one piece! Yippie! Meeting my boy today!

Exciting!!! Goodluck &#128518;


----------



## dani_tinks

Qmama79 said:


> Things are happening!! Waters just broke, my mucus plug came out in one piece! Yippie! Meeting my boy today!

:happydance: Good luck hun! xx


----------



## princess2406

Oh wow Qmama so excited for you! Best of luck! x


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck qmama! How exciting!!


----------



## hellojello25

Qmama79 said:


> Things are happening!! Waters just broke, my mucus plug came out in one piece! Yippie! Meeting my boy today!

Good luck!!!!!! Ahhh so exciting!


----------



## Boozlebub

Good Luck qmama, looking forward to an update :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Qmama wishing you the best delivery! So amazing to be meeting ur little one today :) 

Jones beautiful twin babies! So special to get a boy and a girl all at once :) 

Powell those r some crazy pjs ;) I'm guessing you have a nice size baby in there....how big was ur first?


----------



## Powell130

Qmama79 said:


> Things are happening!! Waters just broke, my mucus plug came out in one piece! Yippie! Meeting my boy today!

Eeek!! Good luck mama!!! Can't wait for an update!!


----------



## Brunette_21

Decided to join with bump pic im one day behind you powell130 xx so fed up today xx:hissy:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160404_140311.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## babyjan

Qmama79 said:


> Things are happening!! Waters just broke, my mucus plug came out in one piece! Yippie! Meeting my boy today!

Yaaay! So exciting, hope it all goes well! X


----------



## Powell130

Brunette_21 said:


> Decided to join with bump pic im one day behind you powell130 xx so fed up today xx:hissy:

I've been fed up for like two months :haha: so ready to not be pregnant but also don't want him to come early :shrug:


----------



## emma4g63

Qmama so exciting !
Not long now..cnt wait for update xxx

Gorg bumps ladies xx


----------



## Brunette_21

Im the same was nesting all yesterday xx


----------



## xSweetTartx

Yay! Good luck Qmama!!


----------



## Christie2011

Baby a is all kinds of scrunched up. Tough to get measurements but seems around 5lbs 13oz. Baby B is finally head down she's measuring 6lbs 11oz. But baby A took forever to show she's practicing breathing. My guess is if either of them end up in NICU it will be A for breathing and growth. Or maybe they'll give me steroid shots to improve her lung function, but I think its generally too late in the game for that isn't it? I wonder how their size difference plus Baby A being a lazy breather will play out in the induction recommendation. I won't find that out until Wednesday's appointment.


----------



## Brunette_21

Any other ladies felt a pop in pelvis but no fluid then felt a pop when i went to pee any ideas xxx


----------



## StephtheHiker

Woohoo!! Good luck!!


----------



## Christie2011

Can't say I've felt any pops, but have been feeling twinges in my cervix. Hoping that means a little dilation or prep for dilation is going on. Wish I had time for a good walk to get things moving along.


----------



## StephtheHiker

When I felt a pop when my water broke before labor started, I had enough time to get out of bed and to the bathroom before my waters went. Even though it was a slow leak it was very obvious it was my waters and not pee because it kept coming and running down my legs


----------



## emma4g63

Christie good weights hun for the twins
I think steriods csn still be a option xx

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Misscalais

Omg Qmama good luck! So exciting, i can't wait to read your update when he arrives!.

Brunette, yes but its actually my back lol not when i go pee though, when i roll over during the night. I can actually feel ans hear if in my pelvis and think omg my waters but its not.


----------



## Misscalais

Officially over due today and feeling fed up. I really thought she'd be here by now, being this pregnant with 3 other kids to look after is really hard.
Next appt is Thursday and will have a cervix check and hopefully be dilated enough for a sweep. And induction will be booked for 10 days over
Truly hope we don't get to that point though. I feel like my bubs head is on an odd angle, more towards my right hip/pelvis. Is it possible to feel that?


----------



## Redhead84

OK I'm starting to have pain on and off every few minutes... Mostly low tummy and around my back like I did with my son.

I was told baby was virtually back to back last week so this wouldn't be a surprise. 

Haven't lost anything like plug or anything though so do we just think practice... But have never had braxton hicks in my back. Thoughts?


----------



## Brunette_21

Misscalais said:


> Officially over due today and feeling fed up. I really thought she'd be here by now, being this pregnant with 3 other kids to look after is really hard.
> Next appt is Thursday and will have a cervix check and hopefully be dilated enough for a sweep. And induction will be booked for 10 days over
> Truly hope we don't get to that point though. I feel like my bubs head is on an odd angle, more towards my right hip/pelvis. Is it possible to feel that?


I feel that alot and also like he doesnt fit in my pelvis xx


----------



## Ganton

Redhead84 said:


> OK I'm starting to have pain on and off every few minutes... Mostly low tummy and around my back like I did with my son.
> 
> I was told baby was virtually back to back last week so this wouldn't be a surprise.
> 
> Haven't lost anything like plug or anything though so do we just think practice... But have never had braxton hicks in my back. Thoughts?

I don't think you have to other signs with early contractions for them to be the real thing. With DS1, I didn't lose my plug until contractions were established and waters didn't go until 9cm dilated when I was examined. I hope this is it for you. Good luck.


----------



## Misscalais

Redhead84 said:


> OK I'm starting to have pain on and off every few minutes... Mostly low tummy and around my back like I did with my son.
> 
> I was told baby was virtually back to back last week so this wouldn't be a surprise.
> 
> Haven't lost anything like plug or anything though so do we just think practice... But have never had braxton hicks in my back. Thoughts?

Fingers crossed for you! My back labour i didn't start feeling in my back until a few hours after labour started so im not sure. You don't need to lose any plug for labour to begin :)


----------



## Misscalais

Brunette_21 said:


> I feel that alot and also like he doesnt fit in my pelvis xx

Yeah thats what it feels like, like her head is too big or something. Very strange, never felt like this with my others.


----------



## Ganton

Misscalais said:


> Officially over due today and feeling fed up. I really thought she'd be here by now, being this pregnant with 3 other kids to look after is really hard.
> Next appt is Thursday and will have a cervix check and hopefully be dilated enough for a sweep. And induction will be booked for 10 days over
> Truly hope we don't get to that point though. I feel like my bubs head is on an odd angle, more towards my right hip/pelvis. Is it possible to feel that?

I feel for you. I'm struggling enough with 2 to look after at nearly 37 weeks. I hope your appointment on Thursday get things moving if there's still no sign by then.

I don't really know about the position thing. I find it impossible to work out what position mine is in.


----------



## Brunette_21

Misscalais said:


> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> I feel that alot and also like he doesnt fit in my pelvis xx
> 
> Yeah thats what it feels like, like her head is too big or something. Very strange, never felt like this with my others.Click to expand...

Yep thats the feeling ive got xx i never had it with my first either xxx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Wooooohooooo! :yipee: :wohoo: Good Luck Qmama!!! Can't wait for an update! xx

Thanks for your kind words ladies! 

Happy report I finally have ankles again :rofl: It really is the little things!!! Here's a pic of my feet/ankles just before I had the twins for a little reminder... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jonesbaby19

My feet/ankles now! It's a bloody miracle! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Bekah78

Yay for having ankles again jonesbaby. Hopefully you're feeling more comfortable now.


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry ur feelin it misscalais i av yo say being 2 week over with my first was awful :(

Redhead ope it turns into something xxx

And beautiful ankles jones !! Cant believe how much of a difference it can make


----------



## Natasha2605

Thought there would be some baby news/ news of progress for me waking this morning. 

Babies are slow off the start this month :cloud9:

Jonesebaby, so glad your swelling has come down. Can't even imagine how uncomfortable that would have been!


----------



## Redhead84

Well no baby yet... But I'm still getting waves of backache but it hasn't got any stronger, still around though even though I'm up and about. 

I'm just going to keep an eye on it (I'm getting one as I type and it's pretty uncomfortable if not painful) and see what happens. 

It's very difficult to keep track of with others to look after. 

I am in a mental quandary, I want to have the baby I really do but I don't feel prepared somehow!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

Lovely ankles Jonesbaby! So glad they're going back to normal for you.

My on/off contractions have been in my back and I know little miss is back to back (just like her brother was!). Hope yours progress into something Redhead. 

Not much going on still, DD tomorrow and I have a midwife app. Saw a little bit of mucus plug this morning, no blood or pinkness to it though. Usual twinges but nothing exciting. Might get on the birth ball later and/or go for a little walk.


----------



## Redhead84

Yeah I also know pretty certainly that baby is back to back or very close to it from a scan last Thursday, exactly the same as you Dani as my son was too. 

I think I'm just going to see if I can get on with my day as best I can and if they ramp up then I'm not going to miss it am I?!


----------



## Brunette_21

I had painful bh last night then dozed off then again when i woke up at 5 then was exhausted so dozed off again xx driving me crazy. Any other ladies woke up felt like they needed a pee, went to toilet and still felt very uncomfortable with urge to pee was horrible xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Jonesbaby19 said:


> My feet/ankles now! It's a bloody miracle! :rofl:

Oh my gosh thats amazing isnt it!


----------



## babyjan

Tmi but I think I'm having a clear out lol... Could this be a sign of things progressing? My tummy has been twisting since this morning and hurts a lot!


----------



## Misscalais

emma4g63 said:


> Sorry ur feelin it misscalais i av yo say being 2 week over with my first was awful :(
> 
> Redhead ope it turns into something xxx
> 
> And beautiful ankles jones !! Cant believe how much of a difference it can make

Thanks hun :)


----------



## Redhead84

babyjan said:


> Tmi but I think I'm having a clear out lol... Could this be a sign of things progressing? My tummy has been twisting since this morning and hurts a lot!

I've been getting this this morning.

I'm still getting contractions about 4-5 minutes apart, starting to get quite uncomfortable but bearable still. My dad is coming to get son just in case, better to stay in control of it and I am overdue technically so it wouldn't be shocking haha!

I thought I'd have a better idea this time around and if anything I'm second guessing myself and more unsure.


----------



## missbabes

babyjan said:


> Tmi but I think I'm having a clear out lol... Could this be a sign of things progressing? My tummy has been twisting since this morning and hurts a lot!

I had that sort of feeling last night. Had sudden cramps out of nowhere followed immediately by what could have been a clearout, then had on and off cramping for several hours afterwards. Didn't quite feel like normal bad stomach cramps. Was enough to make me think that I was going to go into labour over night. But alas it died off and felt nothing since.


----------



## Powell130

I've been in extreme pain/discomfort since yesterday. I don't think it's labor related as it's not contractions, it's just constant! After googling I'm thinking possible irritable uterus. Hoping it eases some until my check up Thursday or I may go to the hospital to get everything checked out


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> Tmi but I think I'm having a clear out lol... Could this be a sign of things progressing? My tummy has been twisting since this morning and hurts a lot!

Could be! Hope it's the start for you x


----------



## princess2406

Redhead84 said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> Tmi but I think I'm having a clear out lol... Could this be a sign of things progressing? My tummy has been twisting since this morning and hurts a lot!
> 
> I've been getting this this morning.
> 
> I'm still getting contractions about 4-5 minutes apart, starting to get quite uncomfortable but bearable still. My dad is coming to get son just in case, better to stay in control of it and I am overdue technically so it wouldn't be shocking haha!
> 
> I thought I'd have a better idea this time around and if anything I'm second guessing myself and more unsure.Click to expand...

Good luck redhead!


----------



## Natasha2605

Redhead, hope things continue into proper labour for you!

Babyjan, could definitely be your body clearing out for labour. Fingers crossed!

I've just done over 2.5 hours of walking, came home and felt quite 'wet' and when I wiped there was so much yellow mucous and I think some of it had a pink tinge to it.


----------



## princess2406

Could possibly be your mucus plug/show Natahsha! Hoping it's a good sign for you and well done on the walking! I've walked just over 2 mile today and feel nothing but shattered!


----------



## Natasha2605

princess2406 said:


> Could possibly be your mucus plug/show Natahsha! Hoping it's a good sign for you and well done on the walking! I've walked just over 2 mile today and feel nothing but shattered!

Oh I wasn't doing it to be active... I had to collect nursing bras and a few other bits and had no other option :sleep: :haha::blush:

My bump just vibrated for like ten seconds... absolutely bizarre.


----------



## Powell130

Good luck redhead and Natasha!! Hope its the start of something!!

I have a dentist appointment in a little less than two hours so I'm gonna try to make it thru that and if this constant pain hasn't let up I'm going to the hospital. This hurts so bad


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> Good luck redhead and Natasha!! Hope its the start of something!!
> 
> I have a dentist appointment in a little less than two hours so I'm gonna try to make it thru that and if this constant pain hasn't let up I'm going to the hospital. This hurts so bad

:hugs: Hope all is okay xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Powell sorry you are in pain....best to get it checked out! Update us after ur appt!


----------



## xSweetTartx

I have and appointment and monitoring in an hour. Hoping when I get checked that she tells me this prodromal madness is at least doing something. Last night was the worst so far. I laid in bed crying from the pain. It was starting in my back and wrapping around and it felt like my uterus was under attack. It eased up at 4am thank goodness.

I still have hope of going naturally. However naive that may be.


----------



## hellojello25

Powell130 said:


> Good luck redhead and Natasha!! Hope its the start of something!!
> 
> I have a dentist appointment in a little less than two hours so I'm gonna try to make it thru that and if this constant pain hasn't let up I'm going to the hospital. This hurts so bad

Make sure to update after your appointment! I hope everything is okay!

Today I have a growth ultrasound to see how big the baby is and if we might have a problem getting him to fit. I know the weight measurements can be a couple pounds off, but they told me they were going to be looking at his shoulders and abdomen to make sure that his head was the largest part of him. My 38 week appointment is right after the ultrasound, so we'll find out what they want to do, if anything, today.

I've been walking and doing a lot of bouncing and rolling on my ball, so hopefully I've dilated a little. I wasn't dilated at all last week, but was starting to thin and soften, so all good signs! And I've been getting more discharge lately...no plug, but more discharge. I don't know how to take that, but I'm pretty excited about things! Shouldn't be too much longer now!


----------



## babyjan

Natasha whenever I walk quiet a bit I always get an increase in discharge yuck! Hopefully the pink tinge means something for you x


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies!! I will update shortly, at the dentist now


----------



## princess2406

Hope all your appointments/monitoring goes well ladies x


----------



## Gem1302

Good luck ladies!

37 weeks today for us :) 'term' bump pic :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Redhead84

Loving the bump pics... I can't work out how to post one on my phone. 

I'm playing the waiting game now. Son off safely to grandparents giddy as a kipper at the prospect of Grandad taking him to the lego shop... Grandad has endless money according to him! 

Spoken to delivery and they say it sounds as if it's all kicking off and to go in at the point I feel I need some support. Haven't called husband home from work yet, he's only 10 minutes away and can leave when he wants as he's the boss. They are starting to get a bit more painful now but I can just about talk through them so fine for now. 

Good luck to everyone with appointments/monitoring. Hoping to hear good things :)


----------



## Natasha2605

So excited for you redhead!


----------



## dani_tinks

Good luck Redhead!


----------



## princess2406

Redhead84 said:


> Loving the bump pics... I can't work out how to post one on my phone.
> 
> I'm playing the waiting game now. Son off safely to grandparents giddy as a kipper at the prospect of Grandad taking him to the lego shop... Grandad has endless money according to him!
> 
> Spoken to delivery and they say it sounds as if it's all kicking off and to go in at the point I feel I need some support. Haven't called husband home from work yet, he's only 10 minutes away and can leave when he wants as he's the boss. They are starting to get a bit more painful now but I can just about talk through them so fine for now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone with appointments/monitoring. Hoping to hear good things :)

Glad things are progressing but sorry you're in abit of pain! We have bought my ds some Lego to give him as a present from his baby brother once he's born


----------



## hellojello25

So something really weird/scary just happened to me...I almost passed out from a heart palpitation. Now, I've been getting the palpitations for a while and talked to the doctor about them. She said it was completely normal as long as I wasn't passing out. My appointment is at 4, so I'm going to talk to her about it, but does anyone here have any advice? I drive 20 miles one way to work and I obviously don't want to pass put while going 75 down the highway.


----------



## Brunette_21

babyjan said:


> Tmi but I think I'm having a clear out lol... Could this be a sign of things progressing? My tummy has been twisting since this morning and hurts a lot!

I know the feeling ive been the same all day xx


----------



## Powell130

Done at the dentist and at the hospital now. Will update when I know something


----------



## StephtheHiker

Funny you should mention those, I started getting them when I was 15. I have no anxiety issues whatsoever but it's like my heart skips a few beats or the irregularity causes me to start to pass out. 15 years later, I've had a few near misses while driving but I never have. They are more frequent now and just as scary as they were when they first started but I don't think they're really getting worse. I'm sorry you're going through that. Hopefully it's just hormonal and you won't deal with them after pregnancy (doctors couldn't figure out what it was, some thought prolonged qt syndrome, others thought an extra circuit in my heart, tachycardia etc but nothing concrete)


----------



## babyjan

Redhead84 said:


> Loving the bump pics... I can't work out how to post one on my phone.
> 
> I'm playing the waiting game now. Son off safely to grandparents giddy as a kipper at the prospect of Grandad taking him to the lego shop... Grandad has endless money according to him!
> 
> Spoken to delivery and they say it sounds as if it's all kicking off and to go in at the point I feel I need some support. Haven't called husband home from work yet, he's only 10 minutes away and can leave when he wants as he's the boss. They are starting to get a bit more painful now but I can just about talk through them so fine for now.
> 
> Good luck to everyone with appointments/monitoring. Hoping to hear good things :)

Good luck! How exciting!


----------



## Christie2011

Jonesbaby so excited to see you have ankles again! Something I was thinking may never happen again for me. I can't wait!

I'm really hoping they will induce this week. I have an apt tomorrow morning, but I'm afraid their going to be like nothing is available the rest of this week, and I'll have to wait until Monday next week.

Good luck to those who seem to be on the verge. I may go home and try some pumping tonight to see if I can get things started enough where they send me to L&D after my apt tomorrow.


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck ladies at ur apps n update soon as u cn..

Gem gorg bump hun...ill post mine saturday :)

My app this morn went well bp borderline at 145/86 but wee clear so all good for now xx

Back on friday x


----------



## xSweetTartx

I officially have 9 days to get her out naturally. :(
They have a few concerns and I don't want to be stubborn this time and risk her safety. So it's essentially that same as what happened with my son. I will do my best to get her out but I am also going to accept the fact that maybe my body just doesn't know how.


----------



## StephtheHiker

That's so frustrating and disappointing sweettart. I'm really sorry to hear that. Induction doesn't mean a bad thing, but the prodomal labor must be absolutely exhausting both physically and emotionally.


----------



## hal423

Wow lots to catch up on!

Jonesbaby - the twins are SO adorable! Glad your swelling went down - that looked really painful *ouch.

Powell - good luck at the hospital!

Hellojello - that's scary! Can you get someone to drive you to your appt?

Good luck redhead! I hope this is it for you!

Fingers crossed for all the other soon to be due mamas in getting labor started! Can't wait for more baby announcements :)


----------



## xSweetTartx

It is very exhausting and beyond frustrating. During monitoring my contractions are consistently strong, they just don't continue getting stronger. They are manageable until 5pm when they go into hyper drive but they go back to mini contractions around 2-4am.

I am not scared of the induction because the same exact thing happened with my son. His induction went really well with no complications so I am hoping if it has to happen that it goes just like it. I just had/have high hopes of being one of those women with a normal labor.


----------



## Gem1302

emma4g63 said:


> Good luck ladies at ur apps n update soon as u cn..
> 
> Gem gorg bump hun...ill post mine saturday :)
> 
> My app this morn went well bp borderline at 145/86 but wee clear so all good for now xx
> 
> Back on friday x

Thankyou :) 
Yay! Glad your bp & wee wasn't too bad :) fingers crossed it keeps steady for you!


----------



## Christie2011

That's what must have happened to me with my son. For a week before I went into active labor, I was having contractions which would wake me up every 1/2 hour at night. For some reason they were more frequent when I was trying to sleep than during the day. I called up the nurse the first night and she said it sounded like she'd be hearing from me again as things progressed. But they never got stronger or closer. Finally the Friday I was due I left work and was like I can't handle the no sleep and the contractions I'm having are too distracting so whether or not I go into labor this weekend, I won't be back. He wasn't born until Monday via csect. I was sooo tired I couldn't keep my eyes open at that point.

Here's hoping something happens soon for your sweettart and you can get some rest...or at least as much rest as a newborn will let you have.


----------



## hal423

Sweet tart that sounds miserable! I'm so sorry. Have you tried using a breast pump to kick it up a notch?


----------



## hellojello25

hal423 said:


> Wow lots to catch up on!
> 
> Jonesbaby - the twins are SO adorable! Glad your swelling went down - that looked really painful *ouch.
> 
> Powell - good luck at the hospital!
> 
> Hellojello - that's scary! Can you get someone to drive you to your appt?
> 
> Good luck redhead! I hope this is it for you!
> 
> Fingers crossed for all the other soon to be due mamas in getting labor started! Can't wait for more baby announcements :)

Yeah, BF is driving me, which is good because now I'm nervous to drive. The palpitations have been steadily getting worse, but I didn't think they would get that bad.

On a more positive note, little man is measuring at 7 lbs 12 oz and we could see hair on the ultrasound, which I didn't think was possible!


----------



## hal423

Glad he's driving you! Good luck at the appt :)

I haven't had an ultrasound since 20 weeks, but I have a feeling she's gonna be bigger than my daughter. That's so cool you got to see hair!


----------



## Mikihob

I had my 37 week appt moved to yesterday because of bad headaches that randomly started. BP was higher than my normal but not high enough they are concerned. My doc wants me to keep them in the loop if they don't go away and such. My next appt is April 14th. 

I can't believe I will be 37 weeks tomorrow! I really hope he comes out early. My feet swelling is super annoying and I miss wearing my wedding ring. Overall I am feeling ok. 

Baby boy is moving around A LOT! It's intensified a lot lately. I can't wait to meet him and hold him. I am a little scared about the delivery because I am a big baby. :haha: It will be worth it. 

Hope everyone is doing well and feeling well. We are so close!! :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Oh girls, these April babies are sure giving their mummas a hard time. I hope that it won't be much longer for everyone.
I had a series of constant BH last night that were slightly painful, thought for sure it would turn into something seems they were coming every 5 or so minutes.. had a shower and they fizzled out. Had to poop twice during the night and woke feeling yuck.
DH is working 2 hours away today, where he will be there isn't much phone reception and that annoys me so much. Im trying to remind myself im only 2 days over, but knowing i could possibly have to go another 8 days is so frustrating.


----------



## Kay0102

Misscalais said:


> Oh girls, these April babies are sure giving their mummas a hard time. I hope that it won't be much longer for everyone.
> I had a series of constant BH last night that were slightly painful, thought for sure it would turn into something seems they were coming every 5 or so minutes.. had a shower and they fizzled out. Had to poop twice during the night and woke feeling yuck.
> DH is working 2 hours away today, where he will be there isn't much phone reception and that annoys me so much. Im trying to remind myself im only 2 days over, but knowing i could possibly have to go another 8 days is so frustrating.

My Facebook timehop came up in Feb 2yrs ago the day before I had my 2nd and my status was about waking up feeling like I'd been out drinking until 4am. Maybe its a sign! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Mikihob

My DH works about 45-1 hour out of town but it could take him 2 hours to get back if he's in the field. I worry about my water breaking at work and him missing the birth. It's a scary thought. Is DH back home at night or is he gone for a while?

I hope you can feel better and get that baby out! :hugs: I have tightening from time to time but no actual BH (unless it's the tightening). I hope those BH cool it until it's actually baby time. :hugs:


----------



## Bekah78

Wow a couple days away and I've missed loads. Sounds like we'll be hearing of some more April babies arriving soon. Exciting times. 

Exhausted here. Sleep been poor the last couple of nights and I've had some really sharp pains. Just random ones, here and there but they don't half hurt and take my breath away. Just 3 more days to work then I'm going to flop in a heap. 
Hubby's PA that's on shift today kindly blitzed the ironing, whilst I was at work and thought I would need to do at the weekend, so that's a relief. 

My cats won't leave my side, I wonder if they know something. It's like they've got very protective.


----------



## Powell130

Nothing really to report from my hospital trip. I'm still 1CM but now 50% effaced (was long and thick Thursday at my appt) so my doc said that the pain and stuff was probably coming from my hips spreading and my cervix changing a little. Said to keep an eye on contractions and the pain and if it happens again or contractions start becoming regular to come back to labor and delivery. I was on the monitors for a little over an hour and had 4 small contractions so not much happening


----------



## babyjan

I wonder how Qmama is getting on?


----------



## Gem1302

babyjan said:


> I wonder how Qmama is getting on?


I was thinking the same!


----------



## Powell130

Mikihob said:


> My DH works about 45-1 hour out of town but it could take him 2 hours to get back if he's in the field. I worry about my water breaking at work and him missing the birth. It's a scary thought. Is DH back home at night or is he gone for a while?
> 
> I hope you can feel better and get that baby out! :hugs: I have tightening from time to time but no actual BH (unless it's the tightening). I hope those BH cool it until it's actually baby time. :hugs:

Tightenings are BH


----------



## xSweetTartx

Christie2011- That definitely sounds similar to what I am dealing with. Glad to know that I'm not the only one! Hopefully your twins give you an easier time :hugs: 
-----------------------------
hal423- I have tried everything that I am comfortable with trying. I am considering just relaxing for the next nine days and not worrying so much. Sex feels terrible, the breast pump makes the contractions worse but there is no progress, walking makes me even more tired and the list goes on '>.<

I feel like I should just rest and spend these last days focused on my son. Maybe I will get lucky and she will come but I don't want to feel disappointed when she doesn't


----------



## Flannz94

Sorry it's happening again SweetTart! I agree, you should just rest and enjoy your son. If she comes on her own that's a bonus! An if not, atleast you know you'll meet your baby girl in 9 days! Woo!


----------



## Marumi

babyjan said:


> I wonder how Qmama is getting on?

I was wondering where she is? Is she alright?

Sweet Tart, labor dust to you!!

I hope to remain pregnant until 40-41 weeks so my cracked rib can heal! :cry:


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thank you girls!
My husband and I have been talking about it and I am definitely just trying to be positive from this point. :) Things could be worse! At least she is healthy and a wonderful size.


----------



## Qmama79

Quinn Theo Mellor was born April 04 at 9am. He's 52cm, weighs 3.372kg. He's adorable! Finley's very happy to be a big brother! More details later!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160404_120224488.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## hal423

Congrats qmama! He's adorable!

Sweettart I hope you get some nice R&R tonight!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Qmama- He is soooooo cute! A huge congratulations!
--------------------------------
Hal- Thank you :hugs: definitely the plan. Cuddling up with some burritos and KDrama


----------



## Powell130

Oh qmama he's so handsome!!!

Marumi I think we are the only ones hoping to make it to our EDD :haha: I wanna get moved into our new house before Jax gets here. Hopefully we close on the 11th (it's already been delayed twice!) Because I realllllly don't wanna be moving and trying to get the main things unpacked and settled with a newborn. And trying to soak up as much time with #1 before he's a big brother!! I'm still having mixed feelings/emotions about him not being our only child :cry:


----------



## hellojello25

Qmama-he is absolutely perfect!!!

So they told me I was dehydrated and though that can contribute to palpitations, it really shouldn't be to the extent that it is. They're going to try to get me into see a cardiologist but don't think its going to be very successful. So they told me if it happens again, I need to go to the ER. And they told me that the ER would probably just send me straight to labor and delivery. Idk if they would induce me or just monitor me, but the palpitations have been happening at least every few days, so I expect I'll be heading to the ER in the next few days here. In the meantime, it's tons of water for me. 

Little man is looking good though! Plenty of amniotic fluid and whatnot, so he's doing great!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Qmama what a beautiful boy! Congrats!


----------



## Redhead84

Josephine Grace was born at 00:47 on 6th April, 8lb 6oz.

Forceps again in the end as she was facing the wrong way around and wouldn't budge but we are both fine. 

I'll get a pic a bit later when I am up and about. :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Woohoo two babies :) congrats qmama and redhead!!

Im 38 weeks today and feeling fine. Had false labour days ago and absolutely nudda since. Booked in for a pregnancy photoshoot tonight that i won and hoping i can enjoy it but the thought of ppl taking photos of my belly just seems odd to me haha...will be mostly looking forward to the newborn photoshoot that came with the prize. 2 weeks to go to EDD &#9786;


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations redhead and qmama. Hope you're both ok, and your babies too. Happy bonding.


----------



## Powell130

Redhead84 said:


> Josephine Grace was born at 00:47 on 6th April, 8lb 6oz.
> 
> Forceps again in the end as she was facing the wrong way around and wouldn't budge but we are both fine.
> 
> I'll get a pic a bit later when I am up and about. :)

Oh congrats!!!! Can't wait for details and a pic!!


----------



## Flannz94

Congratulations Redhead and Qmama! Xx


----------



## SaraVO

I was too busy to check in today and bam! two babies! thank goodness i'm so happy for you both! kinda tearing up a little. yeah! me next.. oh please me next.


----------



## Brunette_21

Hey ladies its 6.07am here and ive been up since half 2 with constant urge to pee, back pain, pressure in pelvis, really painful tightenings and my 3 year old keeps waking up crying what a night :( xx

Congrats ladies on your bundles xx


----------



## princess2406

Qmama79 said:


> Quinn Theo Mellor was born April 04 at 9am. He's 52cm, weighs 3.372kg. He's adorable! Finley's very happy to be a big brother! More details later!

Congratulations Qmama! Gorgeous! Xx


----------



## princess2406

Redhead84 said:


> Josephine Grace was born at 00:47 on 6th April, 8lb 6oz.
> 
> Forceps again in the end as she was facing the wrong way around and wouldn't budge but we are both fine.
> 
> I'll get a pic a bit later when I am up and about. :)

Congratulations Redhead! xx


----------



## hal423

Congrats redhead!


----------



## SaraVO

Qmama79 said:


> Quinn Theo Mellor was born April 04 at 9am. He's 52cm, weighs 3.372kg. He's adorable! Finley's very happy to be a big brother! More details later!

I'm so happy for you! he is beautiful! I can't wait to hear how his delivery went and all things baby boy.


----------



## Ganton

Congratulations Qmama and Redhead. Lovely news.

I feel so far behind most of you as I'm not even full term yet, but at least that's only a day away now


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations Qmama and Redhead! Wishing you both a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Misscalais

Qmama79 said:


> Quinn Theo Mellor was born April 04 at 9am. He's 52cm, weighs 3.372kg. He's adorable! Finley's very happy to be a big brother! More details later!

Oh hes so beautiful, congratulations and you had him on my due date lol


----------



## Misscalais

Redhead84 said:


> Josephine Grace was born at 00:47 on 6th April, 8lb 6oz.
> 
> Forceps again in the end as she was facing the wrong way around and wouldn't budge but we are both fine.
> 
> I'll get a pic a bit later when I am up and about. :)

Congratulations!!! Hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## Misscalais

Kay0102 said:


> My Facebook timehop came up in Feb 2yrs ago the day before I had my 2nd and my status was about waking up feeling like I'd been out drinking until 4am. Maybe its a sign! Fingers crossed for you xx

Oh i hope so lol im so over getting asked when im due, and the look of shock when i tell them 3 days ago like i should be bound to my house. Im sorry i have 3 kids to run around after and food to buy lol


----------



## EarthMama

My due date is on the 7th, in one day or so! This has been the longest week EVER. I feel like I've been waiting FOREVER for this due date...

I am feeling like my labor could just kick in anytime, but of course, it hasn't yet...haha. 

My baby is acting like he wants to come out though...his movements hurt soooo bad down near my butthole/cervix! Anyone else have painful baby movement? Sometimes they are so intense it triggers a contraction! 

Yesterday I had 3 contractions in a row...strong ones...but not "the real deal." 

My son was born 39.5 and my daughter 40.1...so I hope it's not too much longer for this one. I'm anxious about labor still but also feeling "ready" for it to start. I'm tired of being pregnant!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

Awww such lovely news to wake up to! Congratulations Qmama and Redhead, so glad your buba's are here :).

Due date today. Two contractions last night that didn't turn into anything. Pelvis in constant pain now. Midwife appointment this afternoon and i'm up for telling her how much discomfort i'm in :haha:.


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations Qmama and Redhead :wohoo:


----------



## Misscalais

EarthMama said:


> My due date is on the 7th, in one day or so! This has been the longest week EVER. I feel like I've been waiting FOREVER for this due date...
> 
> I am feeling like my labor could just kick in anytime, but of course, it hasn't yet...haha.
> 
> My baby is acting like he wants to come out though...his movements hurt soooo bad down near my butthole/cervix! Anyone else have painful baby movement? Sometimes they are so intense it triggers a contraction!
> 
> Yesterday I had 3 contractions in a row...strong ones...but not "the real deal."
> 
> My son was born 39.5 and my daughter 40.1...so I hope it's not too much longer for this one. I'm anxious about labor still but also feeling "ready" for it to start. I'm tired of being pregnant!!!

Oh me too, except i was due on the 4th. I can't walk around for long without pain in my vag!


----------



## Misscalais

dani_tinks said:


> Awww such lovely news to wake up to! Congratulations Qmama and Redhead, so glad your buba's are here :).
> 
> Due date today. Two contractions last night that didn't turn into anything. Pelvis in constant pain now. Midwife appointment this afternoon and i'm up for telling her how much discomfort i'm in :haha:.

Happy due date!!! Will you be offered a sweep, i have my 'over due' appt tomorrow.


----------



## dani_tinks

Probably but i'm unsure whether to have one because i'm gbs+ :shrug:


----------



## babyjan

Was feeling rather crampy a bit ago but that's stopped now! Went on a lil walk yesterday but only started to feel pressure and pain. I still feel I could go before Friday ...

My family are so inpatient, my sis texts me asking me what's going on and how inpatient they're getting lol


Saw this in mothercare https://www.mothercare.com/Stars-an...orn&returnSrule=null&start=&returnScrollPos=0 but not sure if it may be too thick?


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Absolutely delighted to read the wonderful news Qmama & Redhead! 

A heartfelt congratulations to you both! :wohoo: 

Enjoy this magic time with your families.

Best wishes to you both xx


----------



## banana07

Whooo well done qmama and red head. Delighted for ye both &#128513; 

Any advice on getting baby to drop without tons of walking. Went in yesterday for regular check up. They want to induce because I have bad spd I am refusing induction but was going to get the internal anyway just to see and hopefully a sweep. Anyway they said baby way to high up for a sweep would be at risk of the cord coming out first. 

She advised being as "nice" to my.husband as much as I can this week but also said they would normally advise as much rest as possible with the spd! 

Anything I Google just says walk walk walk but this leaves me in absolute agony any other tips to get baby to drop lower??


----------



## dani_tinks

Bouncing on a birthing ball if you have one? Feel for you. I'm in agony with spd too x


----------



## Misscalais

banana07 said:


> Whooo well done qmama and red head. Delighted for ye both &#128513;
> 
> Any advice on getting baby to drop without tons of walking. Went in yesterday for regular check up. They want to induce because I have bad spd I am refusing induction but was going to get the internal anyway just to see and hopefully a sweep. Anyway they said baby way to high up for a sweep would be at risk of the cord coming out first.
> 
> She advised being as "nice" to my.husband as much as I can this week but also said they would normally advise as much rest as possible with the spd!
> 
> Anything I Google just says walk walk walk but this leaves me in absolute agony any other tips to get baby to drop lower??

Nothing unless they want to lol my 2nd and 3rd never dropped until labour no matter what i did.


----------



## emma4g63

Huge congrats ...qmama hee gorgeous 

Red head congrats hun x
So exciting


----------



## Aneesa_09

Congratulations both of you  xx

I'm feeling so so tired I feel like I could sleep for a few days


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats to qmama gorgeous baby lovely name! Of course and redhead! Well done lady's and enjoy your newborns hope your both feeling well in yourself xx


----------



## Redhead84

I still haven't managed photos sorry ladies. 

I will say though that the ob came to see me this morning and filled me in on just how serious things got last night. 

I was very close to having to have a crash section under general as her heart rate was of such concern. I had a really experienced guy looking after me and as such he was able to get her out with forceps. We are pretty lucky by all accounts. 

She's just managed to projectile vomit over Daddy and poo all over my nightie so Daddy has to go to shops and get new clothes for us!! 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Marumi

Powell130 said:


> Oh qmama he's so handsome!!!
> 
> Marumi I think we are the only ones hoping to make it to our EDD :haha: I wanna get moved into our new house before Jax gets here. Hopefully we close on the 11th (it's already been delayed twice!) Because I realllllly don't wanna be moving and trying to get the main things unpacked and settled with a newborn. And trying to soak up as much time with #1 before he's a big brother!! I'm still having mixed feelings/emotions about him not being our only child :cry:

I also don't feel ready house wise. Been sick so much nothing is ready for the baby...I fear to bring him home in Chaos :nope:



Qmama79 said:


> Quinn Theo Mellor was born April 04 at 9am. He's 52cm, weighs 3.372kg. He's adorable! Finley's very happy to be a big brother! More details later!

Congrats!! What a cutie! Glad to hear all is well! &#128149;


----------



## banana07

Oh no Sami not u too. It's so horrible I feel disabled sometimes. thankfully it disappeared immediately after ds2 hopefully does again. I've been trying to Google if a exercise ball is ok with bad spd very mixed opinions I've never used one before but will.give it a go. No interest in Going into town tho maybe tomorrow or Friday if I can summon the energy!!

I cannot understand how baby us so high with such awful lightening crotch. All the signs say I've dropped but consultant said she can still move head over and back. 

I've also read since and nurse said to me last week that most 2/3 babies don't drop until labour. Plus consultant 2 weeks ago said I was well down. Maybe it moved up. Funny enough I had f all lightening crotch last few days so might have moved back up. 

I bet you are glad that's over redhead. Thank God all is ok. I don't think we realise the high risk we are at sometimes. Labour is serious business! Hope your enjoying lots of snuggles now well once u get freshened up!!


----------



## babyjan

Losing mucus plug now...


----------



## Brunette_21

banana07 said:


> Oh no Sami not u too. It's so horrible I feel disabled sometimes. thankfully it disappeared immediately after ds2 hopefully does again. I've been trying to Google if a exercise ball is ok with bad spd very mixed opinions I've never used one before but will.give it a go. No interest in Going into town tho maybe tomorrow or Friday if I can summon the energy!!
> 
> I cannot understand how baby us so high with such awful lightening crotch. All the signs say I've dropped but consultant said she can still move head over and back.
> 
> I've also read since and nurse said to me last week that most 2/3 babies don't drop until labour. Plus consultant 2 weeks ago said I was well down. Maybe it moved u7p. Funny enough I had f all lightening crotch last few days so might have moved back up.
> 
> I bet you are glad that's over redhead. Thank God all is ok. I don't think we realise the high risk we are at sometimes. Labour is serious business! Hope your enjoying lots of snuggles now well once u get freshened up!!


I have spd and find ball feels great xx


----------



## Brunette_21

babyjan said:


> Losing mucus plug now...

Babyjan have you been having alot of pressure on pelvis and feeling of constantly needing to pee xx


----------



## babyjan

Brunette_21 said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> Losing mucus plug now...
> 
> Babyjan have you been having alot of pressure on pelvis and feeling of constantly needing to pee xxClick to expand...

I do have a lot of pressure on pelvis! The need to pee is and has always been there lol


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> Whooo well done qmama and red head. Delighted for ye both &#128513;
> 
> Any advice on getting baby to drop without tons of walking. Went in yesterday for regular check up. They want to induce because I have bad spd I am refusing induction but was going to get the internal anyway just to see and hopefully a sweep. Anyway they said baby way to high up for a sweep would be at risk of the cord coming out first.
> 
> She advised being as "nice" to my.husband as much as I can this week but also said they would normally advise as much rest as possible with the spd!
> 
> Anything I Google just says walk walk walk but this leaves me in absolute agony any other tips to get baby to drop lower??
> 
> Nothing unless they want to lol my 2nd and 3rd never dropped until labour no matter what i did.Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Powell130

banana07 said:


> Oh no Sami not u too. It's so horrible I feel disabled sometimes. thankfully it disappeared immediately after ds2 hopefully does again. I've been trying to Google if a exercise ball is ok with bad spd very mixed opinions I've never used one before but will.give it a go. No interest in Going into town tho maybe tomorrow or Friday if I can summon the energy!!
> 
> I cannot understand how baby us so high with such awful lightening crotch. All the signs say I've dropped but consultant said she can still move head over and back.
> 
> I've also read since and nurse said to me last week that most 2/3 babies don't drop until labour. Plus consultant 2 weeks ago said I was well down. Maybe it moved up. Funny enough I had f all lightening crotch last few days so might have moved back up.
> 
> I bet you are glad that's over redhead. Thank God all is ok. I don't think we realise the high risk we are at sometimes. Labour is serious business! Hope your enjoying lots of snuggles now well once u get freshened up!!

Lightning crotch isn't only caused by the baby Hun


----------



## Eleonora

Congratulations to Qmama and Redhead! So exciting to see the April babies are making their appearances.
Redhead - - your story brings tears to my eyes - - we talk so much about unnecessarily medical interventions but your case is exactly why I want to have my baby in the major hospital near me just in case something goes wrong (though I would actually be much happier off in the woods by myself!). It is such a blessing to have skillful doctors who can save the day with forceps or whatever it is when things aren't going well. It probably also makes you feel better to understand why those decisions were made - it is nice they made the effort to talk to you about it later on. It must have been hurried and confusing at the time. I hope you are healing well.


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> Losing mucus plug now...

Yay. Hope things start to progress for you :)

I've been out all morning taking the kids to the museum. Pretty done in now and could do with a nap! Never mind :sleep:


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Feeling tightening with af-type cramps again. Laying in bed just hoping this time it progresses. Probs another false alarm though. not really strong but im just happy for progress :)


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> Losing mucus plug now...

Oooh hoping this is the start for you!


----------



## princess2406

Hopeful Cat said:


> Feeling tightening with af-type cramps again. Laying in bed just hoping this time it progresses. Probs another false alarm though. not really strong but im just happy for progress :)

All good signs so fxd x


----------



## princess2406

Not really much going on for me today! Just back from an hour long walk, luckily managed to avoid the rain! we went through the woods and climbed some really steep steps and then walked up the huge hill back home, would be nice if it got things going but I just don't feel like my body is going to go into labour any time soon. Sweep tomorrow but not until late afternoon so will probably have another long walk in the morning to pass the time x


----------



## emma4g63

Redhead bless u....poop and sick ;) happy new born time

Enjoy !! So jelous i cnt wait be pooped on

Babyjan oping its it for u xx


----------



## Christie2011

With my first I got to 6cm and my boy never dropped. Ended in c sect for fetal distress so he never got the chance to drop after that.

Induction is going to be scheduled for next Wednesday. Though dr today said she was able to stretch out my cervix a bit which may cause some contractions and plug loss. Im hoping she triggered something.


----------



## dani_tinks

Hope it's the start of something Babyjan.

You're doing so well with your walks Princess. I wish I could walk more but my spd gets unbearable! 

MW today went okay. Little miss is in a great position and she's very low in my pelvis now. Had a few painful tightenings which i'm keeping an eye on. Induction booked for 18th but hoping I won't need it.


----------



## princess2406

Christie2011 said:


> With my first I got to 6cm and my boy never dropped. Ended in c sect for fetal distress so he never got the chance to drop after that.
> 
> Induction is going to be scheduled for next Wednesday. Though dr today said she was able to stretch out my cervix a bit which may cause some contractions and plug loss. Im hoping she triggered something.

Fxd for you that things progress from today!


----------



## Brunette_21

babyjan said:


> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> Losing mucus plug now...
> 
> Babyjan have you been having alot of pressure on pelvis and feeling of constantly needing to pee xxClick to expand...
> 
> I do have a lot of pressure on pelvis! The need to pee is and has always been there lolClick to expand...

Wee seem to be experiencing same thing but im not losing my plug. Can feel babies head sitting in my pelvis so weird xx


----------



## xSweetTartx

Congratulations Redhead!!
----------------------------------
Christie- Mine is scheduled for Thursday next week :) Hopefully it goes well for both of us if our babies don't come before then!
----------------------------------
Watching Pitch Perfect 2 with my son right now. He loves this movie :haha:
The music really gets him going.


----------



## Kay0102

Felt really uncomfortable at work today like she was pushing down on my cervix using my ribs lol but isn't low or engaged. I went to the toilet and when I wiped there was weird coloured discharge. Browny pinky but not clumps like plug. Feels very tender down there when rotating on my ball now, what could this be? Having had 2 very overdue babies symptoms like this are surprising me even though its not labour related x


----------



## Misscalais

Redhead84 said:


> I still haven't managed photos sorry ladies.
> 
> I will say though that the ob came to see me this morning and filled me in on just how serious things got last night.
> 
> I was very close to having to have a crash section under general as her heart rate was of such concern. I had a really experienced guy looking after me and as such he was able to get her out with forceps. We are pretty lucky by all accounts.
> 
> She's just managed to projectile vomit over Daddy and poo all over my nightie so Daddy has to go to shops and get new clothes for us!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)

Sounds scary. Im glad you are both ok!
Hope bubs feeling better now after that lol


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to both Qmamma and Redhead!


Had my 38 week midwife appointment today. Nothing entirely exciting to report, just the same as the last few visits. Little lady still happily head down, but she's currently back to back so need to start using my birthing ball. Still not engaged either, but getting closer as she was at least right on the verge of starting as she was right on the brim.


----------



## emma4g63

Sounds promising kay xxx ope it turns into something


----------



## Christie2011

I'm not feeling like the stretching did anything from this morning. Maybe because I've been at my desk all day. I did take a few minutes to walk up and down 4 flights of stairs. After that I saw the slightest bit of 'old blood' discharge. But nothing that suggested plug. Maybe I can talk my boys into going for a walk when we get home tonight or I'll have to get out the treadmil and crank the incline after they go to bed.


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck gettin things moving christie x


----------



## Misscalais

Was hoping to go into labour last night, instead roll around all night like usual, severe acid reflux and a very upset tummy from what my mum cooked for dinner ( very heavy meal ) i don't have a gallbladder any more so can't stomach a lot of things i used to be able to. On and off the toilet and resisting the need to throw up. And now DS3 and 2 are awake and i have to deal with them.
I need this baby out, im not coping. 
I really hope my mw can do a good sweep today and will agree to induce before 10 days.


----------



## hal423

Fingers crossed for you both Christie and misscalais!


----------



## Brunette_21

Just lost some mucus plug and have strong pressure in pelvis xx


----------



## SaraVO

I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..

a. got my car detailed.
b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
c. my dog has been groomed.
d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded. 
e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work. 

I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.


----------



## Bekah78

Brunette_21 said:


> Just lost some mucus plug and have strong pressure in pelvis xx

Hopefully things moving along for you :) good luck if things progress further!!


----------



## Bekah78

SaraVO said:


> I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..
> 
> a. got my car detailed.
> b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
> c. my dog has been groomed.
> d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded.
> e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
> f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work.
> 
> I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.

How exciting. Saturday will be here in no time. Hope your last two days of work go well. 

I finish up on Friday too but no sign of bump making his entrance and they aren't going to induce me till 40 weeks. They're hoping I'll start naturally before then.


----------



## Brunette_21

Bekah78 said:


> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Just lost some mucus plug and have strong pressure in pelvis xx
> 
> Hopefully things moving along for you :) good luck if things progress further!!Click to expand...

Thank you i hope so i cant even sit on my sofa xx


----------



## Natasha2605

SaraVO said:


> I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..
> 
> a. got my car detailed.
> b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
> c. my dog has been groomed.
> d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded.
> e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
> f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work.
> 
> I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.

Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due. 

Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!

Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!


----------



## Brunette_21

Misscalais said:


> Was hoping to go into labour last night, instead roll around all night like usual, severe acid reflux and a very upset tummy from what my mum cooked for dinner ( very heavy meal ) i don't have a gallbladder any more so can't stomach a lot of things i used to be able to. On and off the toilet and resisting the need to throw up. And now DS3 and 2 are awake and i have to deal with them.
> I need this baby out, im not coping.
> I really hope my mw can do a good sweep today and will agree to induce before 10 days.

I know that feeling i spent last night having severe tightenings, urges to pee, sore back was not fun xx


----------



## Brunette_21

Natasha2605 said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..
> 
> a. got my car detailed.
> b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
> c. my dog has been groomed.
> d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded.
> e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
> f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work.
> 
> I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.
> 
> Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due.
> 
> Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!Click to expand...

Thank you xx


----------



## Brunette_21

Has any ladies heard from baby jan xx


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..
> 
> a. got my car detailed.
> b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
> c. my dog has been groomed.
> d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded.
> e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
> f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work.
> 
> I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.
> 
> Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due.
> 
> Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!Click to expand...

I was wondering the same reading about all these inductions! Kinda surprising to me!


----------



## babyjan

Brunette_21 said:


> Has any ladies heard from baby jan xx

I'm here :) 

I feel very crampy right now, lots of period like pains but I just want to sleep! I'd rather things kicked off during the day tbh... I would feel much better not leaving my son over night

I notice we do have similar symptoms as I'm not able to sit sometimes due to the pressure on pelvic


----------



## Ganton

Powell130 said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..
> 
> a. got my car detailed.
> b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
> c. my dog has been groomed.
> d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded.
> e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
> f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work.
> 
> I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.
> 
> Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due.
> 
> Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same reading about all these inductions! Kinda surprising to me!Click to expand...

The differences in the level of intervention between countries are remarkable. Even with my history of fairly large babies, my midwife won't even consider a sweep until my due date.


----------



## Brunette_21

babyjan said:


> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Has any ladies heard from baby jan xx
> 
> I'm here :)
> 
> I feel very crampy right now, lots of period like pains but I just want to sleep! I'd rather things kicked off during the day tbh... I would feel much better not leaving my son over night
> 
> I notice we do have similar symptoms as I'm not able to sit sometimes due to the pressure on pelvicClick to expand...

I went for a shower and stupidly decided that i would sit down to shave my legs had to call hubby to help me up. Im currently on my ball as i just cant sit on the sofa and the floor feels worse xxx


----------



## SaraVO

Powell130 said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..
> 
> a. got my car detailed.
> b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
> c. my dog has been groomed.
> d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded.
> e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
> f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work.
> 
> I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.
> 
> Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due.
> 
> Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same reading about all these inductions! Kinda surprising to me!Click to expand...

were working on the best way to have the safest easiest delivery. -C-section risk is getting to be an issue one way or the other. it's going to be a struggle.


----------



## Bekah78

They booked me in to be induced at 40 weeks when I went for my 12 week scan and appointment with the consultant. Our baby is the result of IVF. They explained that the placenta can stop working (more cases with IVF babies) and thus a risk of still birth. They won't take that risk so either baby arrives by then or induction it is. I'm just trusting they know what they're doing.


----------



## SaraVO

Basically I'm in for a challenging birth either way. I go over due he gets too big and then I'm too small to deliver him myself. I have the Pitocin and get induced and it ups my chances of C-section but not as high as his size and mine. It's going to be a toss up and i'm not going to have an easy time but knowing that I could wait and be over a week or two and still end up in surgery I would rather have him now. I'm so tired of being pregnant. I'm struggling with sleep, pain, my mood swings are getting a little intense. and in two weeks I haven't changed at all and my doctor was out of town for two weeks the midwife who saw me should have done a sweep, but because she was just filling in she didn't and that was a bit of a disappointment this morning. but, i'm barely swollen my blood pressure is up a little bit but not bad at all just high for my normally very low. I'm a bad sport. I'm not doing very well and it needs to end.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Bekah78 said:


> They booked me in to be induced at 40 weeks when I went for my 12 week scan and appointment with the consultant. Our baby is the result of IVF. They explained that the placenta can stop working (more cases with IVF babies) and thus a risk of still birth. They won't take that risk so either baby arrives by then or induction it is. I'm just trusting they know what they're doing.

Interesting. My baby is also from IVF but they haven'tmentioned any concerns about placenta or need to induce. I have my 38 week appt on Friday to see where I'm at.


----------



## Ganton

SaraVO said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..
> 
> a. got my car detailed.
> b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
> c. my dog has been groomed.
> d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded.
> e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
> f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work.
> 
> I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.
> 
> Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due.
> 
> Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same reading about all these inductions! Kinda surprising to me!Click to expand...
> 
> were working on the best way to have the safest easiest delivery. -C-section risk is getting to be an issue one way or the other. it's going to be a struggle.Click to expand...

I can understand the concern about the small mother, big baby combination. With my first, there was absolutely no indication that I was expecting a large baby so it was a bit of a surprise when he was born, but luckily I was able to deliver him naturally without any issues. DS2 turned out to be even larger but no issues, so it seems I'm able to handle bigger babies. I'm not tiny but I'd have been concerned still if I knew in advance how big they were going to be.

Good luck with the induction, if things don't start naturally before then.


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due.
> 
> Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!

Australia is very much like the UK. Induction won't be done before due date unless there is a medical reason or a very good excuse. This is why there ends up being so many interventions and sections because they aren't allowing the mums a chance to go on their own. But if i could chose to me induced right now i wouldn't say no :haha: i am over due though.


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due.
> 
> Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!
> 
> Australia is very much like the UK. Induction won't be done before due date unless there is a medical reason or a very good excuse. This is why there ends up being so many interventions and sections because they aren't allowing the mums a chance to go on their own. But if i could chose to me induced right now i wouldn't say no :haha: i am over due though.Click to expand...

Same for my area in the US and I've been pregnant in two different states! I'm also tiny. 5ft tall and was 87lbs pre pregnancy with 23- 24 inch wide hips. Not big AT ALL! #1 was 7lbs 8.2oz 20 1/2 inches with broad shoulders; I pushed for 3 hours , he got stuck , but my MW was able to get him out with one arm over his head to make his shoulders fit. I think some docs just opt for sections because it's easier for them, which is unfortunate
It just seems to weird to me so many jump to induction which raises complications and chance of a c section


----------



## Powell130

Those that are trying to go natural before induction, try nipple stimulation! It's the only way to 'induce' at home that's been backed scientifically to work, everything else is just anecdotal and will probably waste your time. Good luck!! Inductions (not all, of course!) Suck! Lol


----------



## xSweetTartx

Haha. The only part of my induction that I am looking forward to is ending my prodromal labor. The longer I am stuck in it, the more risk to my little girl. I am being monitored every 2 days to make sure she is still safer in than out. I've agreed to it because of how similar the situation is to my son's pregnancy. With him I denied an induction originally and then ended up with one anyway a week later because my body was in too much stress so my bp was up as well as his heart rate. I'd rather not risk it this time. 

Though I do hope it goes quicker! :haha: Mine took 18 hours and that's actually considered a good induction. Going in this time though, I know it's not a fun experience and I know what I will do differently.


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats on your babies Qmama and Redhead. 

It's funny how the start of the pregnancy goes by so slow and then you hit third trimester and it's whizzing by just to hit the end and feel like it will never come. :winkwink:

I officially have Braxton-Hicks. No pain, just super tight in my mid tummy region. Last night I was watching a show with DH and my mid tummy would get super, super tight and baby boy would push down and I thought for sure he was going to walk out. :haha:

I hope painless BH means that my labor will be easier. Oh wait, I doubt it. :dohh: :shrug: 

I hope you girls can get your babies soon. Being overdue sounds like it's no fun at all.


----------



## banana07

Brunette I did the same thing last week except I did managevro get up on my own well u had to dh was at work but I was like a beached whale or fish out of water !! 

My sister was told she would be induced before due date because of placenta risks after having iui in UK. 

I'm getting so confused between this thread and Labour watch thread most of the same ppl. So excuse me if u repeat myself or talk about something going on from other forum!! 

I def think baby us moving up and down after being told 2 weeks ago baby was well down and having serious lightening crotch to being told yesterday I was high up and the sudden disappearance of lightening crotch I stood and swayed as much as I could today nothing hectic I still have to get a ball but haven't been to town yet anyway i had really bad period cramps all day and lightening crotch was back with vengeance by 7pm poor dh looked terrified I was in so much pain on and off for 3 hours he thought I would have to go in couldn't get through to him.it wasn't contractions just lightening. And I could not stop peering even while on the toilet I still felt I had to go oh and I was super irritable. But if course by 11pm everything disappeared no cramps, no discomfort, no lightening no urge to per even after a full pint of water. Nothing!! 

I did read after 1st (my 3rd) baby can move up and down freeley because pelvis us more open. So it must be up and down if you seen the pain I was in no one could deny baby was way way down!!


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Haha. The only part of my induction that I am looking forward to is ending my prodromal labor. The longer I am stuck in it, the more risk to my little girl. I am being monitored every 2 days to make sure she is still safer in than out. I've agreed to it because of how similar the situation is to my son's pregnancy. With him I denied an induction originally and then ended up with one anyway a week later because my body was in too much stress so my bp was up as well as his heart rate. I'd rather not risk it this time.
> 
> Though I do hope it goes quicker! :haha: Mine took 18 hours and that's actually considered a good induction. Going in this time though, I know it's not a fun experience and I know what I will do differently.

That is a good induction time! Mine was 36 hours with 3 hours of pushing! When I got to 10CM he was only at -3 station so I had to push him down and then out. It SUUUUUUCKED so bad!


----------



## Powell130

banana07 said:


> Brunette I did the same thing last week except I did managevro get up on my own well u had to dh was at work but I was like a beached whale or fish out of water !!
> 
> My sister was told she would be induced before due date because of placenta risks after having iui in UK.
> 
> I'm getting so confused between this thread and Labour watch thread most of the same ppl. So excuse me if u repeat myself or talk about something going on from other forum!!
> 
> I def think baby us moving up and down after being told 2 weeks ago baby was well down and having serious lightening crotch to being told yesterday I was high up and the sudden disappearance of lightening crotch I stood and swayed as much as I could today nothing hectic I still have to get a ball but haven't been to town yet anyway i had really bad period cramps all day and lightening crotch was back with vengeance by 7pm poor dh looked terrified I was in so much pain on and off for 3 hours he thought I would have to go in couldn't get through to him.it wasn't contractions just lightening. And I could not stop peering even while on the toilet I still felt I had to go oh and I was super irritable. But if course by 11pm everything disappeared no cramps, no discomfort, no lightening no urge to per even after a full pint of water. Nothing!!
> 
> I did read after 1st (my 3rd) baby can move up and down freeley because pelvis us more open. So it must be up and down if you seen the pain I was in no one could deny baby was way way down!!

I read the same! That subsequent babies tend to engage right before birth where first babies usually engage sooner! This baby boy keeps going up and down too but I don't think he's tried to engage yet. But I also don't know what it feels like either since I was induced with #1 at 39w3d due to GD and he was still -3 when I started pushing. :shrug:


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell130 said:


> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> Haha. The only part of my induction that I am looking forward to is ending my prodromal labor. The longer I am stuck in it, the more risk to my little girl. I am being monitored every 2 days to make sure she is still safer in than out. I've agreed to it because of how similar the situation is to my son's pregnancy. With him I denied an induction originally and then ended up with one anyway a week later because my body was in too much stress so my bp was up as well as his heart rate. I'd rather not risk it this time.
> 
> Though I do hope it goes quicker! :haha: Mine took 18 hours and that's actually considered a good induction. Going in this time though, I know it's not a fun experience and I know what I will do differently.
> 
> That is a good induction time! Mine was 36 hours with 3 hours of pushing! When I got to 10CM he was only at -3 station so I had to push him down and then out. It SUUUUUUCKED so bad!Click to expand...

I am so sorry that you went through that! :hugs: Definitely hope that you get a better labor this time around.

I was very fortunate from what I have heard. My pushing stage was only 20 minutes. He was definitely ready to arrive. I am just hoping my daughter will be. I have stopped trying anything other than getting her to turn. All of the natural methods make the contractions 10x worse and they are doing absolutely nothing. I do have an appointment on Tuesday though which is 2 days before and I hope one last sweep will help prepare for Thursday.


----------



## SaraVO

Ganton said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on a nothing exciting appointment this morning. But, guess what? I'm being induced. If he hasn't decided to come on his own before Monday we check into the hospital to get started at 8 pm. I still would like it if he did decide to get a move on. but, there hasn't been any progress in the last two weeks and my doctor doesn't want him to go over due. I'm just small. So, today I..
> 
> a. got my car detailed.
> b. got snacks for the hospital bag.
> c. my dog has been groomed.
> d. all laundry is piled up waiting to be washed/ folded.
> e. I have called all of our parents and told him that we potentially have a birthday.
> f. I have changed my leave of absence to start on Saturday so I have two more short days at work.
> 
> I really do want him to come on his own. My chances of C-section are a bit higher than they were this way but I think at this point. I want him out more! there is an end in sight! I am way excited and my husband looks a little jaundice freaked out.. having trouble emphasizing when all I can do is grin.
> 
> Why won't your doc let you go overdue? Just wondering, I always find it crazy how quickly people in some countries outwith the U.K. Get induced before they're even due.
> 
> Very crampy again tonight, worse than usual, especially down below. Hoping to sleep well! Plenty to do tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck brunette! Hope things progress!Click to expand...
> 
> I was wondering the same reading about all these inductions! Kinda surprising to me!Click to expand...
> 
> were working on the best way to have the safest easiest delivery. -C-section risk is getting to be an issue one way or the other. it's going to be a struggle.Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand the concern about the small mother, big baby combination. With my first, there was absolutely no indication that I was expecting a large baby so it was a bit of a surprise when he was born, but luckily I was able to deliver him naturally without any issues. DS2 turned out to be even larger but no issues, so it seems I'm able to handle bigger babies. I'm not tiny but I'd have been concerned still if I knew in advance how big they were going to be.
> 
> Good luck with the induction, if things don't start naturally before then.Click to expand...

thanks. It wasn't exactly how I imagined but, we don't get to decide everything so I'm making the most of it.


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xSweetTartx said:
> 
> 
> Haha. The only part of my induction that I am looking forward to is ending my prodromal labor. The longer I am stuck in it, the more risk to my little girl. I am being monitored every 2 days to make sure she is still safer in than out. I've agreed to it because of how similar the situation is to my son's pregnancy. With him I denied an induction originally and then ended up with one anyway a week later because my body was in too much stress so my bp was up as well as his heart rate. I'd rather not risk it this time.
> 
> Though I do hope it goes quicker! :haha: Mine took 18 hours and that's actually considered a good induction. Going in this time though, I know it's not a fun experience and I know what I will do differently.
> 
> That is a good induction time! Mine was 36 hours with 3 hours of pushing! When I got to 10CM he was only at -3 station so I had to push him down and then out. It SUUUUUUCKED so bad!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry that you went through that! :hugs: Definitely hope that you get a better labor this time around.
> 
> I was very fortunate from what I have heard. My pushing stage was only 20 minutes. He was definitely ready to arrive. I am just hoping my daughter will be. I have stopped trying anything other than getting her to turn. All of the natural methods make the contractions 10x worse and they are doing absolutely nothing. I do have an appointment on Tuesday though which is 2 days before and I hope one last sweep will help prepare for Thursday.Click to expand...

Yeah you def got lucky!! I hate people like you lol yours was for sure ready to come! Mine wasn't, at all lol I don't think this one is ready nor will be be anytime soon lol I'm convinced I will go over and have him last week of the month. Idk why, just a feeling I have! I'm am glad to have a natural labor this time vs an induced one tho! I feel like I missed out last time since it was so long and slow moving and sucked at the end :shrug: I'm just worried about shoulders because that was a problem with #1 ; my MW had to twist and turn him and pulled him out Superman style with one arm out before his head so he'd fit thru my narrow birth canal (so those who don't think you can birth a bigger baby, you can! It's most definitely possible!) I don't want an epidural but think I'll end up getting one in fear that will happen again. Oh well, as long as he gets here safely! 

Have you checked out spinningbabies.com for ways to get baby to turn? Mine started back to back and still came out that way despite having to turned all kinda ways to get him out lol back labor sucks too! I hope yours turns!! And hope the sweep gets things moving!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell130 said:


> Yeah you def got lucky!! I hate people like you lol yours was for sure ready to come! Mine wasn't, at all lol I don't think this one is ready nor will be be anytime soon lol I'm convinced I will go over and have him last week of the month. Idk why, just a feeling I have! I'm am glad to have a natural labor this time vs an induced one tho! I feel like I missed out last time since it was so long and slow moving and sucked at the end :shrug: I'm just worried about shoulders because that was a problem with #1 ; my MW had to twist and turn him and pulled him out Superman style with one arm out before his head so he'd fit thru my narrow birth canal (so those who don't think you can birth a bigger baby, you can! It's most definitely possible!) I don't want an epidural but think I'll end up getting one in fear that will happen again. Oh well, as long as he gets here safely!
> 
> Have you checked out spinningbabies.com for ways to get baby to turn? Mine started back to back and still came out that way despite having to turned all kinda ways to get him out lol back labor sucks too! I hope yours turns!! And hope the sweep gets things moving!!

I am happy that you do get to go natural! I imagine it is a lot easier on your body. Definitely an impressive story about your son. Your midwife saved the day! <3 I will most likely get an epidural again but I will still play it by ear. I do know I want to wait until after my water goes. 

I have and so far no luck! She's a stubborn girl :haha:


----------



## Powell130

Getting him here was definitely memorable! I'm SOOOOO thankful for my MW! When he got stuck i was literally SCREAMING for a c section but she knew beforehand how adament i was about not wanting one unless one of us or both were in actual danger so she ignored my 12 requests for a section in the 45 mins he was stuck :haha: I'm sure many OBs would have taken me for a section! That's one of the other things on my list to ask my OB tomorrow - if a similar situation happens this time, how will he handle it. I need to know and I need him to know that we can get him out, he just has to be willing to work for it if this one has broad shoulders too lol I can handle it, obviously. Hopefully having a doula will help too, with the pain management aspect since I wanna try no epi, but not sure if I can. I only made it 19 hours and to either 3 or 4 CM before getting one last time but that was also an induced birth so I think (someone tell me if I'm wrong!) the contractions may be different if natural. My son broke my water right after I got the epi, before it kicked in. He kicked really hard and I felt it splash against my leg so had hubs check and his reaction when he lifted up the sheet was HILARIOUS! His eyes got really big and he gagged a tad and RAN to the door hollerinf NURSE! NURSE! :haha: :haha:


----------



## Powell130

Baby boy has been a little quiet today. If I wasn't just in the hospital yesterday being monitored and have my check up tomorrow morning at 9:45 I probably would have went to be monitored.


----------



## Misscalais

Well had my appointment today.
Left feeling super deflated, im not dilated at all so i couldn't get my sweep :cry: bubs head is still quite high, she could push on it but was difficult to reach, cervix is soft but high and posterior.
Induction booked for Wednesday if shes not here by then. Ctg or what ever is called on Sunday and ultrasound Wednesday morning to make sure all is ok. Im pissed off because the whole point of the ultrasound is to make sure all is ok and if not induction right away, bit pointless if i have to wait until Wednesday. Lady was pissed at me because she couldn't even really fit me in for the Wednesday and i need it done on Monday at 41 weeks! I just hope i don't have to go to any of these appts and she arrives on the weekend.


----------



## princess2406

Bekah78 said:


> They booked me in to be induced at 40 weeks when I went for my 12 week scan and appointment with the consultant. Our baby is the result of IVF. They explained that the placenta can stop working (more cases with IVF babies) and thus a risk of still birth. They won't take that risk so either baby arrives by then or induction it is. I'm just trusting they know what they're doing.


This interesting to hear, we conceived my ds by IVF and never was it mentioned that placenta could stop working. We had a growth scan at 34 weeks which also checked fluid, cord etc. The only reason I was to be induced (which they didn't decide until 41 weeks) was because my bp was high but I ended up going into labour myself the night before after I had a sweep anyway x


----------



## Natasha2605

Misscalais sorry your appointment was disappointing :hugs: at least you now have an end date in sight 

Interesting responses re intervention responses in other countries. I'm on my phone so cannot quote any but did read. Very interesting. 

Personally, I'm more worried about needing to be induced than any situation leading to a c section. The thought of needing my baby's eviction to be kick started for me fills me with dread. I went 12 days over with Maci, had two sweeps that did nothing, was due to be induced 8am the Monday morning and she came naturally at 00.23am day of induction. I guess I just feel like my body is made to be carrying babies and I remember feeling like I'd be "failing" if it didn't go into labour itself. Thankfully I did, and hoping for the same this time. 

I guess my issue with inductions Before 41 weeks (unless for medical reasons) is I believe forcing your body to do something it's not "ready" to do yet is more likely to lead to issues requiring more monitoring and intervention. Not good for mum or baby. 

That's my sprawl for today :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

I didn't sleep great last night. Was in a lot of pain cramping and my back is still very sore this morning. Also have a pain at the left hand side top of my bump where I know baby is. Think it could be muscular though. It's like a stitch, but worse. Also feeling very sick this morning and a "popping" sensation is my pelvis. Little miss is moving lots so is obviously happy!

Nice sunny day here, going to get the washing done, take the kids to the park I think, tidy up, kids have dentist appointments this afternoon then my dad is taking me to collect my - babies- pram, play mat and bath from Mamas and Papas this evening.


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> Misscalais sorry your appointment was disappointing :hugs: at least you now have an end date in sight
> 
> Interesting responses re intervention responses in other countries. I'm on my phone so cannot quote any but did read. Very interesting.
> 
> Personally, I'm more worried about needing to be induced than any situation leading to a c section. The thought of needing my baby's eviction to be kick started for me fills me with dread. I went 12 days over with Maci, had two sweeps that did nothing, was due to be induced 8am the Monday morning and she came naturally at 00.23am day of induction. I guess I just feel like my body is made to be carrying babies and I remember feeling like I'd be "failing" if it didn't go into labour itself. Thankfully I did, and hoping for the same this time.
> 
> I guess my issue with inductions Before 41 weeks (unless for medical reasons) is I believe forcing your body to do something it's not "ready" to do yet is more likely to lead to issues requiring more monitoring and intervention. Not good for mum or baby.
> 
> That's my sprawl for today :haha:

Thank you! I hope you get some good sleep soon!


----------



## dani_tinks

I lost a teeny tiny more plug today but it's still not bloody in the slightest. Pelvis hurts so much. She's well and truly into my pelvis now so not that surprising. 

Going for a walk later so hopefully it'll do something? I don't have high hopes though. I'm beginning to think my body doesn't know how to go into labour naturally :nope:.


----------



## Misscalais

dani_tinks said:


> I lost a teeny tiny more plug today but it's still not bloody in the slightest. Pelvis hurts so much. She's well and truly into my pelvis now so not that surprising.
> 
> Going for a walk later so hopefully it'll do something? I don't have high hopes though. I'm beginning to think my body doesn't know how to go into labour naturally :nope:.

As frustrating as it is your body probably does know how to do it, its just not ready yet. Hopefully you will have bubba soon! I am feeling so fed up but i know i generally go over. 5 days with my 2nd and 8 days with my 3rd. 
For me the hardest part is the not knowing when, i don't want my water to break in public and i don't want my DH working for away etc. ( and of course all the horrendous discomforts! )


----------



## Powell130

dani_tinks said:


> I lost a teeny tiny more plug today but it's still not bloody in the slightest. Pelvis hurts so much. She's well and truly into my pelvis now so not that surprising.
> 
> Going for a walk later so hopefully it'll do something? I don't have high hopes though. I'm beginning to think my body doesn't know how to go into labour naturally :nope:.

You are just one day over hun! Anytime between 38-42 weeks is "normal" ; don't get stuck on your EDD, they are just estimates! Trust your baby and your body! Baby will come when ready


----------



## hellojello25

So my doctor was able to get me in to see a cardiologist today for an EKG. I doubt they'll find anything though unless I have a palpitation while they're doing it, but we'll see. I had surgery back in June for my gallbladder and had another EKG then, and they didn't find anything. I'll update after my appointment though. I'm just hoping for good news that doesn't involve an induction or anything like that. They told me that the baby is fine though, it's just a problem with me so that's good.

On the bright side, even though Alex dropped a few weeks ago, he's really dropped today! The women at work are all commenting about it and I hadn't even noticed! I did notice that my pelvis was hurting more today and I was crampy, but I thought it was because I was doing things around our apartment all night last night, not because his head was down there. Either way, it's making me more and more excited!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell-One of my best friends said her natural labor and induction were nothing alike. Her natural went slower but she said it was much more manageable. Your husband is hilarious. :haha: When mine broke I had been bouncing on the labor ball. I flooded the room! My husband and mom grabbed their shoes and ran on top of the couch. They had to call a janitor up to clean it. :rofl:
--------------------------------------------------
I am beyond tired today. Contractions were ridiculous last night. I rolled around just crying until they finally eased up. I just do not understand why they feel so real and yet do nothing to help me along. :(

Really looking forward to nap time so that I can get some rest.


----------



## hellojello25

So I just had another palpitation...good times. Luckily this one was very mild compared to the one I had Tuesday, so I called the doctor to see if I should go to the ER or just wait for my appointment at 3. I talked to a nurse, so I'm waiting for a call back from the office with the decision. I'm worried that if I have to go to the hospital, they'll want to induce me right then and there because I'm at risk of passing out when I have these palpitations...I guess we'll just wait for the doctor to call back.


----------



## princess2406

App went really well! Mw did a really good stretch & sweep, 1cm dialated almost 2. Had abit of a bloody show and she could feel his head and membranes! She thinks I'll be in labour within next day or so fxd! Bp, urine and baby hb all fine and 3/5 palpable x


----------



## Powell130

SweetTart that's HILARIOUS!! :haha:

AFM - just got back from my 38 week appt and pissed off. My doc offered elective induction at 39 weeks and when I said definitely not he said he's not gonna let me go past 41 weeks. Kiss my ass. They are gonna get mad if I make it to 41 because I'm still gonna refuse. There's no medical reason to induce so why do it?! To make it easier on them so it's scheduled? :nope: No thank you. If I haven't went on my own by then it's because he's not ready to come out. I had a whole list of questions to ask but didn't even get into that because I was mad. Ugh. I miss my midwife :cry:
On the bright side I'm 2CM now and 70% effaced and baby is slowly moving down. At the hospital Tuesday I was 1CM and 50% so while I hope he stays in til at least 39 weeks I want him to come before 41 so I don't have to fight with them about an unnecessary induction!


----------



## Natasha2605

princess2406 said:


> App went really well! Mw did a really good stretch & sweep, 1cm dialated almost 2. Had abit of a bloody show and she could feel his head and membranes! She thinks I'll be in labour within next day or so fxd! Bp, urine and baby hb all fine and 3/5 palpable x

Yay. Fingers crossed for you! 

I'm so irritable. Had a headache for nearly 2 days, feeling sick again and the pains in my stomach and back are frequent. Urgh. Can't wait till bedtime.

Powell can't believe they are so insistent on induction! Good on you for standing your ground!


----------



## hellojello25

Powell130 said:


> SweetTart that's HILARIOUS!! :haha:
> 
> AFM - just got back from my 38 week appt and pissed off. My doc offered elective induction at 39 weeks and when I said definitely not he said he's not gonna let me go past 41 weeks. Kiss my ass. They are gonna get mad if I make it to 41 because I'm still gonna refuse. There's no medical reason to induce so why do it?! To make it easier on them so it's scheduled? :nope: No thank you. If I haven't went on my own by then it's because he's not ready to come out. I had a whole list of questions to ask but didn't even get into that because I was mad. Ugh. I miss my midwife :cry:
> On the bright side I'm 2CM now and 70% effaced and baby is slowly moving down. At the hospital Tuesday I was 1CM and 50% so while I hope he stays in til at least 39 weeks I want him to come before 41 so I don't have to fight with them about an unnecessary induction!

Why would induction even be an option at this point? I thought they only induced for medical reasons? That's BS that they're going to try and bully you into it!


----------



## hellojello25

hellojello25 said:


> So I just had another palpitation...good times. Luckily this one was very mild compared to the one I had Tuesday, so I called the doctor to see if I should go to the ER or just wait for my appointment at 3. I talked to a nurse, so I'm waiting for a call back from the office with the decision. I'm worried that if I have to go to the hospital, they'll want to induce me right then and there because I'm at risk of passing out when I have these palpitations...I guess we'll just wait for the doctor to call back.

Update: they told me to just wait for the appointment because I probably won't get seen at the ER until like 4 or 5 and the appointment is at 3. But they told me that if I start having a lot of palpitations, that I should call an ambulance. I haven't ever really had more than one episode a day, so it should be fine. I'm really glad they didn't send me to the hospital though. I'll update again after the appointment.


----------



## Ganton

That's crazy that they want to induce you at 39 weeks, Powell, just for their own convenience. With my DS1, I had an attempted sweep at 40+4, but it wasn't possible because my cervix was so unfavourable. I just wasn't ready. Just 3 days later, my cervix was lower and softer and I was 2 cm dilated so the sweep was successful and he was born without any complications the next morning. Just a few days can make such a difference in these final stages so good for you for pushing back from 39 to 41 weeks. Hopefully it won't be necessary and you'll go naturally in between those dates.

Sorry to hear that a few of you are suffering with annoying contractions and general late pregnancy aches and pains. I remember them well from my last pregnancy so feel very fortunate to still be feeling pretty comfortable at the moment. The baby has definitely dropped recently though as I'm starting to notice more pressure, back strain etc.

I'm officially full term today. I'm not ready for this little one to arrive yet, but it's still a nice milestone to reach.


----------



## Powell130

hellojello25 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> SweetTart that's HILARIOUS!! :haha:
> 
> AFM - just got back from my 38 week appt and pissed off. My doc offered elective induction at 39 weeks and when I said definitely not he said he's not gonna let me go past 41 weeks. Kiss my ass. They are gonna get mad if I make it to 41 because I'm still gonna refuse. There's no medical reason to induce so why do it?! To make it easier on them so it's scheduled? :nope: No thank you. If I haven't went on my own by then it's because he's not ready to come out. I had a whole list of questions to ask but didn't even get into that because I was mad. Ugh. I miss my midwife :cry:
> On the bright side I'm 2CM now and 70% effaced and baby is slowly moving down. At the hospital Tuesday I was 1CM and 50% so while I hope he stays in til at least 39 weeks I want him to come before 41 so I don't have to fight with them about an unnecessary induction!
> 
> Why would induction even be an option at this point? I thought they only induced for medical reasons? That's BS that they're going to try and bully you into it!Click to expand...

No clue. And on his website he claims to be holistic!! That's sooo not holistic!! Smh


----------



## banana07

Misscalais that's the same as me was all ready for my sweep but baby was too high &#128532; 

Powell why are they all so mad to induce I just dont get it. They want to induce me because if spd but it was much worse with ds2 I was nearly hoping to be offered an induction but no word of it and that was only 19 months ago!


----------



## Powell130

hellojello25 said:


> hellojello25 said:
> 
> 
> So I just had another palpitation...good times. Luckily this one was very mild compared to the one I had Tuesday, so I called the doctor to see if I should go to the ER or just wait for my appointment at 3. I talked to a nurse, so I'm waiting for a call back from the office with the decision. I'm worried that if I have to go to the hospital, they'll want to induce me right then and there because I'm at risk of passing out when I have these palpitations...I guess we'll just wait for the doctor to call back.
> 
> Update: they told me to just wait for the appointment because I probably won't get seen at the ER until like 4 or 5 and the appointment is at 3. But they told me that if I start having a lot of palpitations, that I should call an ambulance. I haven't ever really had more than one episode a day, so it should be fine. I'm really glad they didn't send me to the hospital though. I'll update again after the appointment.Click to expand...

good luck hun! Hope everything goes well!¡


----------



## banana07

Hellojello hope you are ok. ate these palapitaions just since or because you are pregnant or have u had them before. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Powell130

Ganton said:


> That's crazy that they want to induce you at 39 weeks, Powell, just for their own convenience. With my DS1, I had an attempted sweep at 40+4, but it wasn't possible because my cervix was so unfavourable. I just wasn't ready. Just 3 days later, my cervix was lower and softer and I was 2 cm dilated so the sweep was successful and he was born without any complications the next morning. Just a few days can make such a difference in these final stages so good for you for pushing back from 39 to 41 weeks. Hopefully it won't be necessary and you'll go naturally in between those dates.
> 
> Sorry to hear that a few of you are suffering with annoying contractions and general late pregnancy aches and pains. I remember them well from my last pregnancy so feel very fortunate to still be feeling pretty comfortable at the moment. The baby has definitely dropped recently though as I'm starting to notice more pressure, back strain etc.
> 
> I'm officially full term today. I'm not ready for this little one to arrive yet, but it's still a nice milestone to reach.

They apparently offer induction starting at 39 weeks but he said he's not letting me go past 41. But even then I'm going to refuse it. It's not necessary so I'm not doing it. Period!


----------



## Natasha2605

hellojello25 said:


> hellojello25 said:
> 
> 
> So I just had another palpitation...good times. Luckily this one was very mild compared to the one I had Tuesday, so I called the doctor to see if I should go to the ER or just wait for my appointment at 3. I talked to a nurse, so I'm waiting for a call back from the office with the decision. I'm worried that if I have to go to the hospital, they'll want to induce me right then and there because I'm at risk of passing out when I have these palpitations...I guess we'll just wait for the doctor to call back.
> 
> Update: they told me to just wait for the appointment because I probably won't get seen at the ER until like 4 or 5 and the appointment is at 3. But they told me that if I start having a lot of palpitations, that I should call an ambulance. I haven't ever really had more than one episode a day, so it should be fine. I'm really glad they didn't send me to the hospital though. I'll update again after the appointment.Click to expand...

Hope all is okay Hun xx


----------



## Mikihob

HelloJello I hope you can get good news at the docs. Can you take time off work early and rest before baby comes?


----------



## hal423

Good luck hellojello!

Sorry about the pushy dr Powell! I hope baby waits til you're nice and settled in the new house and then comes right on his due date so folks don't freak out on you!


----------



## hal423

I just got out of my appt and I haven't gained any weight in over a month - my dr didn't say anything about it, but should I be concerned? I thought most of the baby's growth happens these last couple of weeks!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx Hal!! I hope so too!!

I have lost 6 lbs since my last appt and I asked about it and he said it's fine. But with the pushing of induction idk how much I trust anything he says anymore


----------



## Natasha2605

Just spent over an hour trying to assemble my pram and still failed :dohh:

OH can do it when he gets home from football and I've ordered a Chinese to deal with my stress levels and reward the effort I put in :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

Hellojello i hope you're ok!


----------



## emma4g63

Hellojello sounds scary hun really hope yr ok hun xx


Powell sorry there tryin to force induction....baba will come wen there ready..my inductiom at 42 weeks wasnt a good experience so i wouldnt choose it myself if wasnt medically neccasry xx

And natasha mmmmm chinese :)

Yum!! 

My ankles r swollen again...quite bad ..
Everything else is normal hands wtc...
Wen to worry if its pre eclampsia related

Only as iv had high bp?


----------



## Misscalais

princess2406 said:


> App went really well! Mw did a really good stretch & sweep, 1cm dialated almost 2. Had abit of a bloody show and she could feel his head and membranes! She thinks I'll be in labour within next day or so fxd! Bp, urine and baby hb all fine and 3/5 palpable x

Well at least you managed to get your sweep lol i was thoroughly disappointed i couldn't have one lol sounds like you will have a new bubba here in no time at all!


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> SweetTart that's HILARIOUS!! :haha:
> 
> AFM - just got back from my 38 week appt and pissed off. My doc offered elective induction at 39 weeks and when I said definitely not he said he's not gonna let me go past 41 weeks. Kiss my ass. They are gonna get mad if I make it to 41 because I'm still gonna refuse. There's no medical reason to induce so why do it?! To make it easier on them so it's scheduled? :nope: No thank you. If I haven't went on my own by then it's because he's not ready to come out. I had a whole list of questions to ask but didn't even get into that because I was mad. Ugh. I miss my midwife :cry:
> On the bright side I'm 2CM now and 70% effaced and baby is slowly moving down. At the hospital Tuesday I was 1CM and 50% so while I hope he stays in til at least 39 weeks I want him to come before 41 so I don't have to fight with them about an unnecessary induction!

Sounds like things are progressing down there. Hopefully bub will arrive before 41 weeks without any intervention. I still find it so strange that induction would even be considered at 39 weeks without a medical reason. I feel comfortable going to 10 days over but id not like to go to 42 weeks or beyond. My 3rd was only 8 days over and he was so over cooked his top layer of skin split open as soon as he was born on his knees and elbows from having no vernex left. He peeled from top to toe for a month, even his little nut sack had skin coming off it. He wasn't like a soft little newborn and was all crackley.


----------



## Misscalais

banana07 said:


> Misscalais that's the same as me was all ready for my sweep but baby was too high &#128532;
> 
> Powell why are they all so mad to induce I just dont get it. They want to induce me because if spd but it was much worse with ds2 I was nearly hoping to be offered an induction but no word of it and that was only 19 months ago!

Oh no not you too lol my cervix is a jerk lol she said though that good thing was is was soft and not hard. I would have thought that after 3 vaginal births id naturally be open at least a cm. :nope:


----------



## Misscalais

Hal i lost 14kg last pregnancy. If you are concerned though bring it up with your Dr and see what they say.

Natasha thats hilarious, why do they make these things so tricky. I remember when DH tried to put DS1 pram together and he cracked it because we couldn't figure out how to unfold one part of it. It sat for a few weeks before i got the actual instructions out and did it myself. Then couldn't figure out how to get it back down :haha:
Enjoy your Chinese!

Emma i was told when you have high bp and protein in your urine that the swelling is pe related by my mw. I had really bad swelling for a few weeks but my bp was been good apart from one time. Id call up just in case.

AFM
I can't believe i actually had 2 hours of painful contractions in the wee hours of this morning! DH finally gave in last night and we dtd. They were 5 mins apart 50-60 seconds from the start but fizzled out. This happened to me the night before i went into labour with DS3 so here's to hoping it may lead into some. I have period pain and back ache now though.


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck misscalais if this is things starting for you.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks Bekah


----------



## Brunette_21

Omg ladies tonight sitting is agony, lying on my right side is impossible as pain in pelvis is unbearable and im dead fidgety xxx


----------



## Powell130

emma4g63 said:


> Hellojello sounds scary hun really hope yr ok hun xx
> 
> 
> Powell sorry there tryin to force induction....baba will come wen there ready..my inductiom at 42 weeks wasnt a good experience so i wouldnt choose it myself if wasnt medically neccasry xx
> 
> And natasha mmmmm chinese :)
> 
> Yum!!
> 
> My ankles r swollen again...quite bad ..
> Everything else is normal hands wtc...
> Wen to worry if its pre eclampsia related
> 
> Only as iv had high bp?

My induction with #1 was AWFUL so I'm absolutely going to refuse, even if I make it to 41 weeks


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> SweetTart that's HILARIOUS!! :haha:
> 
> AFM - just got back from my 38 week appt and pissed off. My doc offered elective induction at 39 weeks and when I said definitely not he said he's not gonna let me go past 41 weeks. Kiss my ass. They are gonna get mad if I make it to 41 because I'm still gonna refuse. There's no medical reason to induce so why do it?! To make it easier on them so it's scheduled? :nope: No thank you. If I haven't went on my own by then it's because he's not ready to come out. I had a whole list of questions to ask but didn't even get into that because I was mad. Ugh. I miss my midwife :cry:
> On the bright side I'm 2CM now and 70% effaced and baby is slowly moving down. At the hospital Tuesday I was 1CM and 50% so while I hope he stays in til at least 39 weeks I want him to come before 41 so I don't have to fight with them about an unnecessary induction!
> 
> Sounds like things are progressing down there. Hopefully bub will arrive before 41 weeks without any intervention. I still find it so strange that induction would even be considered at 39 weeks without a medical reason. I feel comfortable going to 10 days over but id not like to go to 42 weeks or beyond. My 3rd was only 8 days over and he was so over cooked his top layer of skin split open as soon as he was born on his knees and elbows from having no vernex left. He peeled from top to toe for a month, even his little nut sack had skin coming off it. He wasn't like a soft little newborn and was all crackley.Click to expand...

Me too! Like why?! Especially with no medical reason! I had GD with #1 and was induced 39+3! I'm seriously considering a very last minute switch in doctors offices if the other one in town will take me this late! It's ridiculous.


----------



## Powell130

Brunette_21 said:


> Omg ladies tonight sitting is agony, lying on my right side is impossible as pain in pelvis is unbearable and im dead fidgety xxx

It's better to lay on your left side anyways, is that side more comfortable?


----------



## Misscalais

Brunette_21 said:


> Omg ladies tonight sitting is agony, lying on my right side is impossible as pain in pelvis is unbearable and im dead fidgety xxx

Thats no good! I know why i feel like bub is sitting on my hip , because the back of her head is facing my hip instead of being anterior. Maybe your bubba is in a similar position?. I had some contractions last night and the pain in my hips, Omg. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## banana07

Misscalais said:


> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> Misscalais that's the same as me was all ready for my sweep but baby was too high &#128532;
> 
> Powell why are they all so mad to induce I just dont get it. They want to induce me because if spd but it was much worse with ds2 I was nearly hoping to be offered an induction but no word of it and that was only 19 months ago!
> 
> Oh no not you too lol my cervix is a jerk lol she said though that good thing was is was soft and not hard. I would have thought that after 3 vaginal births id naturally be open at least a cm. :nope:Click to expand...

At least u got checked she wouldn't even check me said baby was so high there was no point checking. I know at just over 39 weeks with ds2 I was 1-2cm they said once had babies before usually perm dilated a bit but just thinking now I got the coil in after ds1 and they had to give me a wee bit of some sort of gel to dilate just 1cm to get it in as I was shut tight. 

Ugh I dont know. In two minds what it to start but then terrified every twinge I get thinking oh no the pain is coming!!

Ds2 is hit and miss with sleep always has been good for weeks den an anti Christ for weeks. Currently in anti Christ mode! 

I go from.feeling hight to feeling low. Do u think your moving up and down ??


----------



## Brunette_21

Powell130 said:


> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies tonight sitting is agony, lying on my right side is impossible as pain in pelvis is unbearable and im dead fidgety xxx
> 
> It's better to lay on your left side anyways, is that side more comfortable?Click to expand...

Ive not tried yet but the pressure is horrendous and im overheating xx


----------



## banana07

Brunette_21 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunette_21 said:
> 
> 
> Omg ladies tonight sitting is agony, lying on my right side is impossible as pain in pelvis is unbearable and im dead fidgety xxx
> 
> It's better to lay on your left side anyways, is that side more comfortable?Click to expand...
> 
> Ive not tried yet but the pressure is horrendous and im overheating xxClick to expand...

I naturally lie on my right but I DoD read something about an artery on right hand side to try to lie on left as much as I can hoe plus baby's back is on my right side so sometimes it is much much more comfortable to lie on left. Put a pillow between your legs too balances me out and gives baby more space I think!


----------



## Powell130

Laying on left side increases blood flow and help baby get into OFP (optimal fetal position) for birth


----------



## babyjan

Quick update : had my baby boy today .. Absolutely agony now natural labour only used gas and air and have birth to a healthy 3.77kg... I was discharged around 8pm! 

I can't believe I went through everything I feared... Episiomty, stitched up and giving birth natural with nothing but gas and air! Just tryna get him latched on now so will update bit more later.

It all kicked off after my last post when I slept. I woke up 3am and found bright red blood leaking!


----------



## Powell130

Oh congrats babyjan!!!!


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations babyjan :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats babyjan!!!


----------



## Misscalais

babyjan said:


> Quick update : had my baby boy today .. Absolutely agony now natural labour only used gas and air and have birth to a healthy 3.77kg... I was discharged around 8pm!
> 
> I can't believe I went through everything I feared... Episiomty, stitched up and giving birth natural with nothing but gas and air! Just tryna get him latched on now so will update bit more later.
> 
> It all kicked off after my last post when I slept. I woke up 3am and found bright red blood leaking!

Oh gosh. Congratulations! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hal423

Congrats babyjan! Good luck with the latching and hope you have a fast recovery!


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats babyjan! I hope you can get him latched easily. I am sorry you had such a rough labor with all your fears coming to light. 

I hope you and baby can recover quickly and get home to snuggle. :hugs:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

A huge congrats to you Babyjan! I am so delighted he is here safe and sound :yipee: 

Sounds like you've been through a lot with your birth though. I hope you make a speedy recovery! 

Enjoy this special time getting to know your new son :happydance: Well done Mumma! 

xx


----------



## emma4g63

Congrars babyjan ....
Update us wen u can with a name and weight and ill post on front page xx


----------



## SaraVO

babyjan said:


> Quick update : had my baby boy today .. Absolutely agony now natural labour only used gas and air and have birth to a healthy 3.77kg... I was discharged around 8pm!
> 
> I can't believe I went through everything I feared... Episiomty, stitched up and giving birth natural with nothing but gas and air! Just tryna get him latched on now so will update bit more later.
> 
> It all kicked off after my last post when I slept. I woke up 3am and found bright red blood leaking!

 Wow! Congrats I'm so happy for you that is amazing! I hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations babyjan. 

****

I've had an awful night. Contractions started at 9pm last night and I was in agony. Were around 9mins apart lasting over a minute. Gave up timing and went to bed. Baby was super active, movements quite frantic at times. Woken up loads in pain. Around 3am they eased off a little. Now I'm back to period like cramps in my back, my stomach is killing me and baby is very quiet. Not sure what to make of it all.


----------



## emma4g63

Ooo natasha interesting

May well be the start for u hun xxx fx xxx


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> Congratulations babyjan.
> 
> ****
> 
> I've had an awful night. Contractions started at 9pm last night and I was in agony. Were around 9mins apart lasting over a minute. Gave up timing and went to bed. Baby was super active, movements quite frantic at times. Woken up loads in pain. Around 3am they eased off a little. Now I'm back to period like cramps in my back, my stomach is killing me and baby is very quiet. Not sure what to make of it all.

I had a similar night! Except mine weren't too bad, painful not only had to breath through a couple and ive had a few intense ones throughout the day but as soon as i lay still they seem to ease off :brat: then period pain and back ache. Very strange to be because ive never had like false labour before.
Hopefully your little one is almost ready to come.


----------



## dani_tinks

Congrats babyjan! Hope the latching is successful and you have a good recovery.

Ouch Natasha! Wonder if it's the start of things?

My worry about my body not knowing how to go into labour is mainly because I was induced at 2 weeks over with my son so i've never experienced it naturally. I know i'm only a few days over but when you're in constant pain it's hard to think logically ;). Very fed up!!


----------



## Brunette_21

dani_tinks said:


> Congrats babyjan! Hope the latching is successful and you have a good recovery.
> 
> Ouch Natasha! Wonder if it's the start of things?
> 
> My worry about my body not knowing how to go into labour is mainly because I was induced at 2 weeks over with my son so i've never experienced it naturally. I know i'm only a few days over but when you're in constant pain it's hard to think logically ;). Very fed up!!

Im the same was induced 2 weeks late but they never realised my front waters hadnt broke so ended up having to have an epidural as was shattered xx


----------



## Brunette_21

Congrats babyjan xx


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> Quick update : had my baby boy today .. Absolutely agony now natural labour only used gas and air and have birth to a healthy 3.77kg... I was discharged around 8pm!
> 
> I can't believe I went through everything I feared... Episiomty, stitched up and giving birth natural with nothing but gas and air! Just tryna get him latched on now so will update bit more later.
> 
> It all kicked off after my last post when I slept. I woke up 3am and found bright red blood leaking!


Congrats Babyjan! Well done hun, hope youre recovery from episiotomy is quick and good luck with feeding x


----------



## princess2406

Natasha2605 said:


> Congratulations babyjan.
> 
> ****
> 
> I've had an awful night. Contractions started at 9pm last night and I was in agony. Were around 9mins apart lasting over a minute. Gave up timing and went to bed. Baby was super active, movements quite frantic at times. Woken up loads in pain. Around 3am they eased off a little. Now I'm back to period like cramps in my back, my stomach is killing me and baby is very quiet. Not sure what to make of it all.


Could be the start of things for you hun?! Ring mw if you're worried about baby being quiet x


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Had my 38 week appt today (38+2) and was told baby is engaged but head tilted to the right. MW said this could be the reason for all my false labour and to perhaps try getting on all fours, climbing steps and rotating on a yoga ball. So i have my yoga ball out tonight and im wiggling away. All it appears to have managed so far is to set off my stomach and make me need to pee lots lol. Fingers crossed it helps my contractions progress into the real thing


----------



## Misscalais

My contractions are becoming more intense, still no pattern to them yet but im really hoping we might have a bubba sometime early hours or tomorrow.


----------



## dani_tinks

Good luck misscalais x


----------



## Natasha2605

Misscalais said:


> My contractions are becoming more intense, still no pattern to them yet but im really hoping we might have a bubba sometime early hours or tomorrow.

Good luck ! xx


----------



## princess2406

Misscalais said:


> My contractions are becoming more intense, still no pattern to them yet but im really hoping we might have a bubba sometime early hours or tomorrow.

Good luck!


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyyyyy good luck misscalais!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck misscalais!!!


----------



## banana07

Oh misscalasis!! How exciting!! The very very best of luck &#10084;


----------



## Bekah78

Yay, just started maternity leave. Unfortunately the travel system we ordered still hasn't arrived so no car seat yet...hoping its here before the baby is.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Congratulations babyjan! I hope you are recovering well :hugs:
---------------------------------------
Good luck Misscalais!
---------------------------------------
No luck in turning my little girl yet but I did get more sleep last night which was nice.
On Saturday my husband and son are going out so I have a good part of the day to myself! Looking forward to it.


----------



## hal423

Good luck misscalais!! I hope this is finally it!

And good luck to all the other mamas getting promising labor signs!

Sweet tart I'm glad you got a little sleep last night. That's nice that you get some "me" time this weekend. I'm having my husband take our daughter out in the morning / afternoon on Sunday so I can give the house a good scrubbing.


----------



## hal423

I just finished up baby's blanket last night - now gonna try to get a hat done in the next 10 days before she arrives!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SaraVO

I just lost my mucus plug. I'm wondering if that means labor is imminent or if I will make it to my induction...


----------



## Bekah78

Fingers crossed Saravo. Hope this is the start of things occurring naturally.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Beautiful blanket!! I love seed stitch borders 

Congrats on the sleep sweettart. Any time you can get rest before a new baby is so glorious!


----------



## babyjan

SaraVO said:


> I just lost my mucus plug. I'm wondering if that means labor is imminent or if I will make it to my induction...

I was losing tiny amount of mucus plug on Wednesday.. I also mentioned it on my last post before giving birth! It was literally only tiny amounts so didn't think of it :)

Misscalais I hope things are happening for you x


----------



## SaraVO

babyjan said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> I just lost my mucus plug. I'm wondering if that means labor is imminent or if I will make it to my induction...
> 
> I was losing tiny amount of mucus plug on Wednesday.. I also mentioned it on my last post before giving birth! It was literally only tiny amounts so didn't think of it :)
> 
> Misscalais I hope things are happening for you xClick to expand...

It was pretty significant. But that doesn't necessarily mean labor. I'm not getting my hopes up for sure.


----------



## Mikihob

Hello ladies... I have a question... 

This morning I noticed 1 small pink drop on my toilet paper. Nothing since and never had before this morning. Then, I had a couple thick white discharges (sorry for TMI) and was wondering if that's supposed to be pieces my mucus plug or if it's just regular pregnancy discharge?

I am sneaking into my docs office at 1:15 today because of a sharp pain at the top of my uterus midway between belly button and bra line. They want to check since the weekend is starting. 

Yesterday I had lots of Braxton-Hicks. None painful but it was a lot of tightening off an on. Hopefully I just strained a muscle. I am not going to lie, I am a little freaked out. 

Thanks for any advice! :hugs:


----------



## banana07

Saravo is this your first? Apparently u can loose plug ages before Labour on 1st sorry &#128531; but on subsequent usually means Labour is right around the corner. With ds1 I lost full plug z good week or even two before but with ds2 I lost it in full after a few hours of sting co distant contractions/about 8 hours before ds was born. Now on this one I have lost a few bits of it here and there but not the circular blood streaked bit like others. So I suppose i don't know all are different but I'm sure it's a. Good sign!! 

mikihob I have no idea I never had any blood at all not even a drop of blood apart from streaked plug. Both times when I lost my full plug it was very very jelly like a proper circle shape. 

Afm I just felt really sick after dinner not awfully unusual for me but this felt different I was full of wind and just had to run to the loo for a clear out. I have had very loose bowels this whole pregnancy even waking in the night because of diarehha so trying not to over think but it did feel different this evening. Ah who am I kidding I'm overvreacting to every single twing this week!! 

Miss calasis you have gone very quiet presume your pushing awake. Cannot wait to hear!!


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm sure I read yesterday that if labour doesn't start within 24 hours of plug loss your body regenerates another new one. Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## hellojello25

Mikihob: I thought that the mucous plug was supposed to have a TON of mucous, but I don't know for sure because I'm a FTM and haven't lost it yet.
__________________________________________________________

Misscalais: I hope this is it for you! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
__________________________________________________________

So we had a helluva night last night. I went to my cardiologist appointment only to be told that it would cost $450.00 up front to have the EKG done. Since I don't have that kind of money to just spend, they said they wouldn't be able to see me. I called my OB and got a girl on the phone who I was NOT happy with. She got an attitude with me on the phone and told me, "Well, you're going to have to pay that money eventually." Like yeah, but normally I can get on a payment plan and pay it off little by little, not up front. That really made me angry. 

So then we had to go to the ER, where they took an EKG and got me into a room almost right away, which is unheard of for ERs. They hooked me up to a heart monitor and took a urine sample. They found that I had an infection and had low magnesium and calcium, all of which could lead to heart palpitations, not to mention all the stress from my uncle's death a few weeks ago and the stress at work. So they gave me fluids, antibiotics, and magnesium through an IV line, as well as a prescription for more antibiotics. I was so wiped out from last night that I didn't go into work today and just have been sleeping all day. 

The good news is that baby boy isn't affected at all and is still very happy in there. I'm hoping that he comes out soon, because he's definitely dropped down all the way, so much so that the women at work were mentioning it before I had even noticed!


----------



## Mikihob

Hellojello I can't believe they would make you pay for that upfront. It's an EKG- obviously important. Then to have the nurse talk to you like that. What a day. No guys, you didn't increase stress at all. 

I am glad the ER got you in so fast and that they ran the tests. I hope it's a minor infection and that it will clear up quickly and the palpitations will stop. 

Excellent news your sweet boy was unaffected. Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Mikihob said:


> Hellojello I can't believe they would make you pay for that upfront. It's an EKG- obviously important. Then to have the nurse talk to you like that. What a day. No guys, you didn't increase stress at all.
> 
> I am glad the ER got you in so fast and that they ran the tests. I hope it's a minor infection and that it will clear up quickly and the palpitations will stop.
> 
> Excellent news your sweet boy was unaffected. Yay!! :happydance:

Echoing this!!! Glad you were able to get the EKG without having to pay up front! 

I went to the ER once and needed an EKG cuz I was having chest pains and they got me a room right after the EKG so maybe that's some magic formula to get a room fast at the ER :haha:


----------



## banana07

Snap hellojello I'm glad u got sorted. Have u finished work now. Hopefully you can relax and recover now until baby arrives.


----------



## Aneesa_09

Good luck 

I'm lying in bed and the baby is kicking up a storm tonight I put it down to the can of Pepsi I couldn't resist earlier. I feel like the baby is scratching my insides when they move, ouch


----------



## banana07

Just seen on another thread misscalasis had her baby. Oh all these announcement are making things very real!!! Who will be next??!!! &#128513;


----------



## Misscalais

My baby girl is here! 
Had her in the early in the morning. She was in a big rush, birthed her head before the mw was ready. Hubby was like ah you better hurry her heads out. I don't think they believed him. She came out at an awkward angle as well. But i think i only pushed 3-4 times. No tears only small graze. The mw was surprised because of the way she came out and how quickly lol
She still has no name. 8lb 6oz and 51cm.


----------



## SaraVO

banana07 said:


> Saravo is this your first? Apparently u can loose plug ages before Labour on 1st sorry &#128531; but on subsequent usually means Labour is right around the corner. With ds1 I lost full plug z good week or even two before but with ds2 I lost it in full after a few hours of sting co distant contractions/about 8 hours before ds was born. Now on this one I have lost a few bits of it here and there but not the circular blood streaked bit like others. So I suppose i don't know all are different but I'm sure it's a. Good sign!!
> 
> mikihob I have no idea I never had any blood at all not even a drop of blood apart from streaked plug. Both times when I lost my full plug it was very very jelly like a proper circle shape.
> 
> Afm I just felt really sick after dinner not awfully unusual for me but this felt different I was full of wind and just had to run to the loo for a clear out. I have had very loose bowels this whole pregnancy even waking in the night because of diarehha so trying not to over think but it did feel different this evening. Ah who am I kidding I'm overvreacting to every single twing this week!!
> 
> Miss calasis you have gone very quiet presume your pushing awake. Cannot wait to hear!!

yes. he is my first. I know the plug doesn't mean a whole lot but, it does make me feel like a little progress is being made. I really am content to have my weekend at home before he comes now that I have an induction date. But, I would really like to avoid the petocin of an induced labor.. non of this is really up to me. So, I'm going to have a piece of cheesecake and watch a movie.


----------



## banana07

Ha good call cheesecake and a movie!!despite having bad sod all.this and last preg u decided to over stretch while pulling a curtain ang omg I cannot describe the pain it feels like I've broke my pelvis it was excruciating. I'm comfy now but terrified to move &#128552;


----------



## banana07

Great news calasis so happy for you and glad all went so quick for you!! I have my own do gets crossed for a super fast one like that!! Dunno if my midwives have the fastest reflexes tho!! Can't wait to hear the name!! &#128513;


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> Saravo is this your first? Apparently u can loose plug ages before Labour on 1st sorry &#128531; but on subsequent usually means Labour is right around the corner. With ds1 I lost full plug z good week or even two before but with ds2 I lost it in full after a few hours of sting co distant contractions/about 8 hours before ds was born. Now on this one I have lost a few bits of it here and there but not the circular blood streaked bit like others. So I suppose i don't know all are different but I'm sure it's a. Good sign!!
> 
> mikihob I have no idea I never had any blood at all not even a drop of blood apart from streaked plug. Both times when I lost my full plug it was very very jelly like a proper circle shape.
> 
> Afm I just felt really sick after dinner not awfully unusual for me but this felt different I was full of wind and just had to run to the loo for a clear out. I have had very loose bowels this whole pregnancy even waking in the night because of diarehha so trying not to over think but it did feel different this evening. Ah who am I kidding I'm overvreacting to every single twing this week!!
> 
> Miss calasis you have gone very quiet presume your pushing awake. Cannot wait to hear!!
> 
> yes. he is my first. I know the plug doesn't mean a whole lot but, it does make me feel like a little progress is being made. I really am content to have my weekend at home before he comes now that I have an induction date. But, I would really like to avoid the petocin of an induced labor.. non of this is really up to me. So, I'm going to have a piece of cheesecake and watch a movie.Click to expand...

Good luck!! Any progress is good! 
FWIW:: it IS up to you, you CAN decline induction!
Hopefully baby comes before your induction tho or at the least you don't have a shit induction like lots have. Some get lucky tho so hopefully you will be one of those if it comes down to it! Can you opt for a different kind of induction like cervadil or cytotec to start?


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> My baby girl is here!
> Had her in the early in the morning. She was in a big rush, birthed her head before the mw was ready. Hubby was like ah you better hurry her heads out. I don't think they believed him. She came out at an awkward angle as well. But i think i only pushed 3-4 times. No tears only small graze. The mw was surprised because of the way she came out and how quickly lol
> She still has no name. 8lb 6oz and 51cm.

Oh congrats lovely!! That's an awesome birth story!!!


----------



## hal423

Congrats misscalais!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Congrats!!!! So glad you got a good birth and didn't have to wait any longer for your healthy girl :D


----------



## Flannz94

Congrats misscalais! :) well done!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks so much ladies! I can't wait for you to all have your bubbas and be comfortable again. My boys just met her, they were absolutely smitten :)


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats Misscalais!!!!


----------



## SaraVO

Powell130 said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> Saravo is this your first? Apparently u can loose plug ages before Labour on 1st sorry &#128531; but on subsequent usually means Labour is right around the corner. With ds1 I lost full plug z good week or even two before but with ds2 I lost it in full after a few hours of sting co distant contractions/about 8 hours before ds was born. Now on this one I have lost a few bits of it here and there but not the circular blood streaked bit like others. So I suppose i don't know all are different but I'm sure it's a. Good sign!!
> 
> mikihob I have no idea I never had any blood at all not even a drop of blood apart from streaked plug. Both times when I lost my full plug it was very very jelly like a proper circle shape.
> 
> Afm I just felt really sick after dinner not awfully unusual for me but this felt different I was full of wind and just had to run to the loo for a clear out. I have had very loose bowels this whole pregnancy even waking in the night because of diarehha so trying not to over think but it did feel different this evening. Ah who am I kidding I'm overvreacting to every single twing this week!!
> 
> Miss calasis you have gone very quiet presume your pushing awake. Cannot wait to hear!!
> 
> yes. he is my first. I know the plug doesn't mean a whole lot but, it does make me feel like a little progress is being made. I really am content to have my weekend at home before he comes now that I have an induction date. But, I would really like to avoid the petocin of an induced labor.. non of this is really up to me. So, I'm going to have a piece of cheesecake and watch a movie.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!! Any progress is good!
> FWIW:: it IS up to you, you CAN decline induction!
> Hopefully baby comes before your induction tho or at the least you don't have a shit induction like lots have. Some get lucky tho so hopefully you will be one of those if it comes down to it! Can you opt for a different kind of induction like cervadil or cytotec to start?Click to expand...

that's actually making me nervous. I am going to have faith that my doctor and the hospital will help me get through it and making the call was in my best interest. My doctor is not an advocate for induction for the sake of convenience she said so on more than one occasion and I will talk about the different options when I get there. I was in shock when she said that we were going that route on Wednesday. But, I am excited to not be waiting anymore, to meet my little son. To get on with the rest of our lives together. I can spend my energy thinking about that and not the potential 'shit induction'


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> Saravo is this your first? Apparently u can loose plug ages before Labour on 1st sorry &#128531; but on subsequent usually means Labour is right around the corner. With ds1 I lost full plug z good week or even two before but with ds2 I lost it in full after a few hours of sting co distant contractions/about 8 hours before ds was born. Now on this one I have lost a few bits of it here and there but not the circular blood streaked bit like others. So I suppose i don't know all are different but I'm sure it's a. Good sign!!
> 
> mikihob I have no idea I never had any blood at all not even a drop of blood apart from streaked plug. Both times when I lost my full plug it was very very jelly like a proper circle shape.
> 
> Afm I just felt really sick after dinner not awfully unusual for me but this felt different I was full of wind and just had to run to the loo for a clear out. I have had very loose bowels this whole pregnancy even waking in the night because of diarehha so trying not to over think but it did feel different this evening. Ah who am I kidding I'm overvreacting to every single twing this week!!
> 
> Miss calasis you have gone very quiet presume your pushing awake. Cannot wait to hear!!
> 
> yes. he is my first. I know the plug doesn't mean a whole lot but, it does make me feel like a little progress is being made. I really am content to have my weekend at home before he comes now that I have an induction date. But, I would really like to avoid the petocin of an induced labor.. non of this is really up to me. So, I'm going to have a piece of cheesecake and watch a movie.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!! Any progress is good!
> FWIW:: it IS up to you, you CAN decline induction!
> Hopefully baby comes before your induction tho or at the least you don't have a shit induction like lots have. Some get lucky tho so hopefully you will be one of those if it comes down to it! Can you opt for a different kind of induction like cervadil or cytotec to start?Click to expand...
> 
> that's actually making me nervous. I am going to have faith that my doctor and the hospital will help me get through it and making the call was in my best interest. My doctor is not an advocate for induction for the sake of convenience she said so on more than one occasion and I will talk about the different options when I get there. I was in shock when she said that we were going that route on Wednesday. But, I am excited to not be waiting anymore, to meet my little son. To get on with the rest of our lives together. I can spend my energy thinking about that and not the potential 'shit induction'Click to expand...

..was just saying theres other induction methods. Pitocin contractions are horrible! 
Some inductions are really rough. Some are not. Best of luck!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Congratulations Misscalais!!! 
----------------------------------
SaraVO- My induction with my first went well. Just like this time I was stuck in prodromal labor so I'll be having one on Thursday unless my baby decides to be kind. Mine took 18 hours from start to birth. 20 minutes of pushing. It doesn't always go so smoothly but it can. My son never had any decels or moments of stress. He also scored a 9/10 on the apgar. So I was never personally at risk of a c-section. I am personally hoping for a quicker labor this time though.

Last time I went in being against epidurals but I ended up getting one 15 hours in and he was 100% unaffected! I heavily recommend that you get one much sooner than I did. :haha: Pitocin contractions are right on top of each other. The next one starts before the last one ends. This time I intend to get the epidural after my water goes. Everyone that I know who has had an induction and a natural labor has told me that they are nothing alike.

What helped me most was soothing music, a labor ball and my husband massaging my back.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Wow! Congrats Misscalasis! Amazing news! So thrilled for you all! :wohoo: Enjoy this special time together! :yipee: 

SaraVO - Everyone's experiences are different with inductions, some good, others bad. But I just thought I'd share my experience with you - with my first born I was induced at 39w2d for medical reasons and I anticipated a very long and drawn out labour. Mine was quite the opposite. They administered the gels to soften my cervix overnight, my cervix was not favourable at the time of administering them. By morning my cervix was favourable and at 1cm dilated, so they broke my waters. I went from 1cm to 10cm in 3 hours & 50 minutes, and only pushed for 1 hour. My daughter was born healthy & I was up and showered an hour after I delivered her. 

As I mentioned, I acknowledge that everybody's induction is different, but mine was a positive experience & hopefully yours will be too. If you're opting for an epidural, I recommend getting one early on - i did and it didn't slow down my contractions, so it was a win win for me! Lol! 

This time round with my pregnancy I had to have a c-section as both babies were presenting in the birth canal - my girl was breech and her foot was coming first with my boy's head at the same time. It was a completely different experience to my vaginal delivery, but equally as special. For me personally, I didn't really care how my babies were delivered, as long as they were born healthy, then that's all that mattered to me. 

Your birth experience will be unique to you and I wish you lots of luck. Focus on the positives - you're going to meet your baby on Wednesday and your dream of being a Mumma will finally be here! :) So much to look forward to! xx


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations misscalais.


----------



## Bekah78

First chance of a lie in and I wake up early in pain. I woke up on my right hand side but couldn't roll onto my back because of the pain in my left hip. Ended up having to roll forwards onto hands and elbows and then manoeuvre myself to the edge of the bed to get out and stand up. Could this mean my babies head is becoming engaged? 

I also had a really stingy burning feeling at the top of my bump last night. Not sure what that was all about!


----------



## SaraVO

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Wow! Congrats Misscalasis! Amazing news! So thrilled for you all! :wohoo: Enjoy this special time together! :yipee:
> 
> SaraVO - Everyone's experiences are different with inductions, some good, others bad. But I just thought I'd share my experience with you - with my first born I was induced at 39w2d for medical reasons and I anticipated a very long and drawn out labour. Mine was quite the opposite. They administered the gels to soften my cervix overnight, my cervix was not favourable at the time of administering them. By morning my cervix was favourable and at 1cm dilated, so they broke my waters. I went from 1cm to 10cm in 3 hours & 50 minutes, and only pushed for 1 hour. My daughter was born healthy & I was up and showered an hour after I delivered her.
> 
> As I mentioned, I acknowledge that everybody's induction is different, but mine was a positive experience & hopefully yours will be too. If you're opting for an epidural, I recommend getting one early on - i did and it didn't slow down my contractions, so it was a win win for me! Lol!
> 
> This time round with my pregnancy I had to have a c-section as both babies were presenting in the birth canal - my girl was breech and her foot was coming first with my boy's head at the same time. It was a completely different experience to my vaginal delivery, but equally as special. For me personally, I didn't really care how my babies were delivered, as long as they were born healthy, then that's all that mattered to me.
> 
> Your birth experience will be unique to you and I wish you lots of luck. Focus on the positives - you're going to meet your baby on Wednesday and your dream of being a Mumma will finally be here! :) So much to look forward to! xx

thank you so much. I actually really needed to hear a good story.


----------



## Powell130

No all inductions are awful just like not all of them go smooth. It's kinda a hope for the best but expect the worst situation! Some last 70+ hours, some less than 1-2 hours. Just like every baby, every pregnancy and every labor/birth is different...every induction is different.

Hope yours goes smoothly SaraVO


----------



## princess2406

Misscalais said:


> My baby girl is here!
> Had her in the early in the morning. She was in a big rush, birthed her head before the mw was ready. Hubby was like ah you better hurry her heads out. I don't think they believed him. She came out at an awkward angle as well. But i think i only pushed 3-4 times. No tears only small graze. The mw was surprised because of the way she came out and how quickly lol
> She still has no name. 8lb 6oz and 51cm.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Kay0102

Congratulations Misscalais!!

Wow so much going on in here now it's exciting! 

I have found myself on labour watch already, I never did this with the boys until I was due so getting increasingly fed up and impatient and poor little thing isn't even due yet. The thought of potentially another 3 weeks makes me want to cry. I'm still working and finish in 6 days so that's keeping me busy but still. I really don't like the anticipation in these final few days/weeks. I like to be in control and this is obviously something I cannot be in this situation. Doesn't help hubby is working away 13th-15th april and I have a sweep 14th! He is 2.5hrs away without traffic so just adding more worry. Anyone else fed up lol x


----------



## emma4g63

Huge congrats misscalais so glad all went well xx


----------



## babyjan

Come on April babies!! I hope we can all keep in contact and have maybe April baby thread once everyone had theirs :) 

I think my milk has come in as my breast feel fuller (didn't come in till day 3 with my first) this morning he latched on to both breast and had a good feed so I feel better! I do feel really bad about last night though as I tried feeding him around midnight and only managed a few mins before he fell asleep... I ended up falling asleep myself and didn't wake till 5/6am! I felt so bad that I didn't even wake him to feed in that time but I was absolutely exhausted and didn't sleep properly since Tuesday. I never thought breastfeeding would be so hard with baby #2!

Tmi but I done my first poo and now my stitches hurt and sting, midwife should be coming soon so I'll ask her to have a look xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Babyjan, glad your LO had a good feed! Hope you are doing well!

Congratulations misscalais! I'm so happy your little girl came on her own for you!

All these new babies make me excited for going into labour. :cloud9:


----------



## Bekah78

babyjan said:


> Come on April babies!! I hope we can all keep in contact and have maybe April baby thread once everyone had theirs :)
> 
> I think my milk has come in as my breast feel fuller (didn't come in till day 3 with my first) this morning he latched on to both breast and had a good feed so I feel better! I do feel really bad about last night though as I tried feeding him around midnight and only managed a few mins before he fell asleep... I ended up falling asleep myself and didn't wake till 5/6am! I felt so bad that I didn't even wake him to feed in that time but I was absolutely exhausted and didn't sleep properly since Tuesday. I never thought breastfeeding would be so hard with baby #2!
> 
> Tmi but I done my first poo and now my stitches hurt and sting, midwife should be coming soon so I'll ask her to have a look xx

Hope the stitches are still in tact and everything ok. 

I'm sure your baby would have woken you if he was wanting feeding. Don't feel bad. Glad you managed to get a decent sleep. Hope you feel better for it.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Enjoy the fact you got to sleep babyjan! My dd would never have let me do that. They have a special way of letting you know when they are ready to eat RIGHT NOW ;) Sorrybf is difficult with no 2. I've heard it just doesn't really get less painful or easier but maybe it does a bit emotionally because you know it gets better and there's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## banana07

Bsbyjan I def wouldn't feel bad for not getting up for a night feedvlikw that. With ds2 I hadn't slept a wink in 2 night's one in Labour and second I was filled with adrenaline from.haven given birth and ds was vomiting up red mucus all night long. 3rd night midwife told me to set my alarm for 3am to deed baby which I stupidly did I was up for about 45 trying to convince ds to wake up and latch but he was too exhausted too so I had to give up and we both slept until 7.30 next morning. We were both much happier next morning. I was kicking myself for setting my alarm for nothing could have had a full night's sleep. 18 months later I've barely got one since!! 

I found bf v v v hard with ds2 but my dh and friend were so good to me I got through first 2 weeks and was grand after that so glad I had stuck it out despite everyone and everyone telling me it was to hard just give a bottle. I lasted 3 months I couldn't deal with him needing feeding every 20mins but my friends baby only ever bf every 3 hours she did it for ages. So I'll play it by war this time might get a good 3 hour one this time! &#128513;


----------



## banana07

Emma4g can u add me to the front page &#128513; I'm due 14th April team yellow &#128513;


----------



## SaraVO

My husband got home to meatloaf and mashed potatoes for dinner. I had laundry done and errands ran and not much else. He commented on how much calmer I have been since finding out our induction date. But yesterday and last night feel very very different maybe I'll make it until Monday. He asked that I stay home today. So I'm going to put batteries in things and take things out of boxes. I found a back up coming home outfit in preemie size in case the other is way too big. I tried to buy breastfeeding bras yesterday but the size that fit me was a whole cup smaller than I normally wear. I have two sport bra types and I think I will wait until my breasts are different before I try to choose one of those. I'm still wearing my pre-pregnancy bras and with the weight I have lost those don't quite fit. And I know my boobs are going to get weird!!


----------



## emma4g63

Baby jan ope all is ok with ur stitches its a weird feeling i kno ! 

I kept thinkin sonething was wrong with mine but turned out fine x

Dont feel guilty hun ur doin fab xxx

And bannana all added x


----------



## emma4g63

Full term bumpie...

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-04/20160409_100458_zps9io8v5pg.jpg


----------



## Powell130

emma4g63 said:


> Full term bumpie...
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-04/20160409_100458_zps9io8v5pg.jpg

Such a neat wittle bump!


----------



## Bekah78

Lovely bump Emma.


----------



## Redhead84

Congratulations Misscalais and babyjan! Woohoo!!!! 

Sorry not been around much, got a stinking cold from my son which is helping matters immensely :)


Can I ask a quick question of you lovely lot? 

I had a spinal obviously on Weds and the top of my bum still feels half numb if that makes sense. It's not fully numb but feels a bit odd and almost heavier than the rest of my body. I'm seeing midwife again on Monday but wondering if I should be seeing anyone else or of its normal?

For recap I had a kielland forceps delivery and Josie was also stuck for 2 and a half minutes with shoulder dystocia. I am going to the toilet OK, it's just this odd feeling across my bum that has me a bit worried, as I'd have thought it'd have gone by now.


----------



## SaraVO

so cute emma! I'm not nearly as adorable.


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies ur too kind xx

Redhed hun bless u not sure wat it cud be but id def ask doc or midwife xx


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks ladies!!! Omg maternity ward, soooo noisy. I don't know how anyone ( who doesn't have a private room ) stays for longer than a night. I hadn't slept in 48 hours, my bub and the other bub in my room played off each other for a good few hours so as soon as he cried my bub cried, get them settled then the nurse would come in do obs on my baby ( she pooped inside me before she was born so needed extra monitoring ) so that would wake her. So then i had to settle her again and right after that the other baby would get upset again etc in the end my bub ended up beside herself screaming for at least an hour and i couldn't settle her so the nurse came and took her to try see if she could bring any wind up ( i couldn't get her to bring anything up but knew she was very windy ) and apparently she brought a whole heap of mucous up which was really thick and a heap of wind. I woke in a right panic looking for her because i had expected her to be brought back with in an hour to feed her again. So went out and shes sleeping peacefully so haven't disturbed her. Ive asked for early discharge so hopefully can get into the home mw program where a mw will come out to my home for the next few days to check us. 

Emma your bump is gorgeous, your eyebrows are great too!


----------



## Powell130

Redhead84 said:


> Congratulations Misscalais and babyjan! Woohoo!!!!
> 
> Sorry not been around much, got a stinking cold from my son which is helping matters immensely :)
> 
> 
> Can I ask a quick question of you lovely lot?
> 
> I had a spinal obviously on Weds and the top of my bum still feels half numb if that makes sense. It's not fully numb but feels a bit odd and almost heavier than the rest of my body. I'm seeing midwife again on Monday but wondering if I should be seeing anyone else or of its normal?
> 
> For recap I had a kielland forceps delivery and Josie was also stuck for 2 and a half minutes with shoulder dystocia. I am going to the toilet OK, it's just this odd feeling across my bum that has me a bit worried, as I'd have thought it'd have gone by now.

I would most definitely ask! #1 was stuck for the shoulder thing I can't spell for 45 minutes, I also had an epidural; but no forceps. My numbness went away normally but I do have permanent back pain at the epidural site. So def ask! I hope it goes away soon!!


----------



## SaraVO

Misscalais said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Omg maternity ward, soooo noisy. I don't know how anyone ( who doesn't have a private room ) stays for longer than a night. I hadn't slept in 48 hours, my bub and the other bub in my room played off each other for a good few hours so as soon as he cried my bub cried, get them settled then the nurse would come in do obs on my baby ( she pooped inside me before she was born so needed extra monitoring ) so that would wake her. So then i had to settle her again and right after that the other baby would get upset again etc in the end my bub ended up beside herself screaming for at least an hour and i couldn't settle her so the nurse came and took her to try see if she could bring any wind up ( i couldn't get her to bring anything up but knew she was very windy ) and apparently she brought a whole heap of mucous up which was really thick and a heap of wind. I woke in a right panic looking for her because i had expected her to be brought back with in an hour to feed her again. So went out and shes sleeping peacefully so haven't disturbed her. Ive asked for early discharge so hopefully can get into the home mw program where a mw will come out to my home for the next few days to check us.
> 
> Emma your bump is gorgeous, your eyebrows are great too!

my hospital is all private rooms. they take your baby out? mine doesn't the babies stay in the room the entire time. different countries I suppose. I don't think I would like sharing a room at all. I don't blame you for wanting to go home early..


----------



## missbabes

Congratulations to Misscalais and babyjan!

@Redhead - After my EMCS with DS I was mostly numb around that area for nearly a week. When I queried it at the time was told it was normal.


AFM - Feels like little lady is not shifting all that much from being back to back. Been suffering back ache for the last couple of days, but today in particular my BH have been really painful but nothing to suggest a pattern, and lightening crotch seems worse too. Been trying to remember how contractions felt when I first noticed them with DS, but cannot recall for the life of me.


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks misscalais ......jus had my eyebrows done :)

Sounds hard hun no sleep.....i remember it being the same wen u had dd....
Least shes brought the mucus up in hospital ...i remember dd choked on it at homr n man i panicked !

Redhead ..babyjan and misscalais any piccies yet..i jus want to see a brand new baby :)


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! Omg maternity ward, soooo noisy. I don't know how anyone ( who doesn't have a private room ) stays for longer than a night. I hadn't slept in 48 hours, my bub and the other bub in my room played off each other for a good few hours so as soon as he cried my bub cried, get them settled then the nurse would come in do obs on my baby ( she pooped inside me before she was born so needed extra monitoring ) so that would wake her. So then i had to settle her again and right after that the other baby would get upset again etc in the end my bub ended up beside herself screaming for at least an hour and i couldn't settle her so the nurse came and took her to try see if she could bring any wind up ( i couldn't get her to bring anything up but knew she was very windy ) and apparently she brought a whole heap of mucous up which was really thick and a heap of wind. I woke in a right panic looking for her because i had expected her to be brought back with in an hour to feed her again. So went out and shes sleeping peacefully so haven't disturbed her. Ive asked for early discharge so hopefully can get into the home mw program where a mw will come out to my home for the next few days to check us.
> 
> Emma your bump is gorgeous, your eyebrows are great too!
> 
> my hospital is all private rooms. they take your baby out? mine doesn't the babies stay in the room the entire time. different countries I suppose. I don't think I would like sharing a room at all. I don't blame you for wanting to go home early..Click to expand...

Same here!! The hospital I delivered #1 at had LDR (labor, delivery, recovery) rooms and PP was one floor up. The hospital this time has LDRP (labor, delivery, recovery, and postpartum rooms so you are in the same room the whole time. And baby stays with you. I would freak if I woke up and baby wasn't in the room!! 

PS- Sara I wasnt trying to freak you out last night, that was not my intention, at all!! I wasn't warned ahead of time about pitocin contractions but wish I was so I could have mentally prepared a little more. I seriously hope your induction goes smoothly (unless baby wants to make an appearance before then of course) like some of the other ladies in here because mine surely didn't :haha:


----------



## Redhead84

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks misscalais ......jus had my eyebrows done :)
> 
> Sounds hard hun no sleep.....i remember it being the same wen u had dd....
> Least shes brought the mucus up in hospital ...i remember dd choked on it at homr n man i panicked !
> 
> Redhead ..babyjan and misscalais any piccies yet..i jus want to see a brand new baby :)

I can't work out how to do it on my phone, I'll fire up my laptop tomorrow I promise!


----------



## Powell130

Redhead84 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks misscalais ......jus had my eyebrows done :)
> 
> Sounds hard hun no sleep.....i remember it being the same wen u had dd....
> Least shes brought the mucus up in hospital ...i remember dd choked on it at homr n man i panicked !
> 
> Redhead ..babyjan and misscalais any piccies yet..i jus want to see a brand new baby :)
> 
> I can't work out how to do it on my phone, I'll fire up my laptop tomorrow I promise!Click to expand...

Click Go Advanced then either on the paperclip above the text box or Manage Attachments below the submit button


----------



## Misscalais

SaraVO said:


> my hospital is all private rooms. they take your baby out? mine doesn't the babies stay in the room the entire time. different countries I suppose. I don't think I would like sharing a room at all. I don't blame you for wanting to go home early..

I wish it were all private rooms here its such a silly thing to think a mum and bub is going to get any sort of rest rooming in with another new mum and bub. 
No they don't normally just take the babies out but because she had pooed inside me while in labour they needed to watch her more closely in case she was developing an infection etc. But shes fine :)


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> Same here!! The hospital I delivered #1 at had LDR (labor, delivery, recovery) rooms and PP was one floor up. The hospital this time has LDRP (labor, delivery, recovery, and postpartum rooms so you are in the same room the whole time. And baby stays with you. I would freak if I woke up and baby wasn't in the room!!
> 
> PS- Sara I wasnt trying to freak you out last night, that was not my intention, at all!! I wasn't warned ahead of time about pitocin contractions but wish I was so I could have mentally prepared a little more. I seriously hope your induction goes smoothly (unless baby wants to make an appearance before then of course) like some of the other ladies in here because mine surely didn't :haha:

My baby wasn't taken without my permission. But i had fallen asleep and when i woke freaked out because i hadn't realized id actually gone to sleep and woke looking for her.


----------



## Misscalais

Here she is.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-10-07-23-24.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## xSweetTartx

She is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Blummim beautiful misscalais... xx


----------



## Powell130

She's perfect!!!!


----------



## Powell130

Soo I had a little bitty spot of old looking blood on my panty liner this morning and just got outta the bath and after drying off felt kinda wet. Wiped with TP and got this (see pic). I initially thought the old blood was from 2 cervix checks at the hospital yesterday but now I'm not so sure. Possibly the beginning of something?!? What you ladies think?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160409_173233.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## SaraVO

Powell130 said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! Omg maternity ward, soooo noisy. I don't know how anyone ( who doesn't have a private room ) stays for longer than a night. I hadn't slept in 48 hours, my bub and the other bub in my room played off each other for a good few hours so as soon as he cried my bub cried, get them settled then the nurse would come in do obs on my baby ( she pooped inside me before she was born so needed extra monitoring ) so that would wake her. So then i had to settle her again and right after that the other baby would get upset again etc in the end my bub ended up beside herself screaming for at least an hour and i couldn't settle her so the nurse came and took her to try see if she could bring any wind up ( i couldn't get her to bring anything up but knew she was very windy ) and apparently she brought a whole heap of mucous up which was really thick and a heap of wind. I woke in a right panic looking for her because i had expected her to be brought back with in an hour to feed her again. So went out and shes sleeping peacefully so haven't disturbed her. Ive asked for early discharge so hopefully can get into the home mw program where a mw will come out to my home for the next few days to check us.
> 
> Emma your bump is gorgeous, your eyebrows are great too!
> 
> my hospital is all private rooms. they take your baby out? mine doesn't the babies stay in the room the entire time. different countries I suppose. I don't think I would like sharing a room at all. I don't blame you for wanting to go home early..Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!! The hospital I delivered #1 at had LDR (labor, delivery, recovery) rooms and PP was one floor up. The hospital this time has LDRP (labor, delivery, recovery, and postpartum rooms so you are in the same room the whole time. And baby stays with you. I would freak if I woke up and baby wasn't in the room!!
> 
> PS- Sara I wasnt trying to freak you out last night, that was not my intention, at all!! I wasn't warned ahead of time about pitocin contractions but wish I was so I could have mentally prepared a little more. I seriously hope your induction goes smoothly (unless baby wants to make an appearance before then of course) like some of the other ladies in here because mine surely didn't :haha:Click to expand...

It's okay I think everything is going to freak me out. I am getting nervous I have never handled the unknown well. I am just such a planner and being prepared. I can't be prepared for this. my husband keeps saying how I have completely calmed down now that I know when he is going to come. I just don't know how which is a whole other thing to obsess about.


----------



## SaraVO

Misscalais said:


> Here she is.

wow. just wow. how beautiful. congratulations!!


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!!! Omg maternity ward, soooo noisy. I don't know how anyone ( who doesn't have a private room ) stays for longer than a night. I hadn't slept in 48 hours, my bub and the other bub in my room played off each other for a good few hours so as soon as he cried my bub cried, get them settled then the nurse would come in do obs on my baby ( she pooped inside me before she was born so needed extra monitoring ) so that would wake her. So then i had to settle her again and right after that the other baby would get upset again etc in the end my bub ended up beside herself screaming for at least an hour and i couldn't settle her so the nurse came and took her to try see if she could bring any wind up ( i couldn't get her to bring anything up but knew she was very windy ) and apparently she brought a whole heap of mucous up which was really thick and a heap of wind. I woke in a right panic looking for her because i had expected her to be brought back with in an hour to feed her again. So went out and shes sleeping peacefully so haven't disturbed her. Ive asked for early discharge so hopefully can get into the home mw program where a mw will come out to my home for the next few days to check us.
> 
> Emma your bump is gorgeous, your eyebrows are great too!
> 
> my hospital is all private rooms. they take your baby out? mine doesn't the babies stay in the room the entire time. different countries I suppose. I don't think I would like sharing a room at all. I don't blame you for wanting to go home early..Click to expand...
> 
> Same here!! The hospital I delivered #1 at had LDR (labor, delivery, recovery) rooms and PP was one floor up. The hospital this time has LDRP (labor, delivery, recovery, and postpartum rooms so you are in the same room the whole time. And baby stays with you. I would freak if I woke up and baby wasn't in the room!!
> 
> PS- Sara I wasnt trying to freak you out last night, that was not my intention, at all!! I wasn't warned ahead of time about pitocin contractions but wish I was so I could have mentally prepared a little more. I seriously hope your induction goes smoothly (unless baby wants to make an appearance before then of course) like some of the other ladies in here because mine surely didn't :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay I think everything is going to freak me out. I am getting nervous I have never handled the unknown well. I am just such a planner and being prepared. I can't be prepared for this. my husband keeps saying how I have completely calmed down now that I know when he is going to come. I just don't know how which is a whole other thing to obsess about.Click to expand...

i get it! Im the same way!!


----------



## Misscalais

Powell130 said:


> Soo I had a little bitty spot of old looking blood on my panty liner this morning and just got outta the bath and after drying off felt kinda wet. Wiped with TP and got this (see pic). I initially thought the old blood was from 2 cervix checks at the hospital yesterday but now I'm not so sure. Possibly the beginning of something?!? What you ladies think?!

Could be! I had no show this time which surprised me. It must have come out when my waters broke cause i had nothing at all come out. 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Natasha2605

Your LO is beautiful Misscalais!


----------



## princess2406

Beautiful Misscalais!


----------



## dani_tinks

She's so beautiful misscalais congratulations x


----------



## Powell130

Misscalais said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Soo I had a little bitty spot of old looking blood on my panty liner this morning and just got outta the bath and after drying off felt kinda wet. Wiped with TP and got this (see pic). I initially thought the old blood was from 2 cervix checks at the hospital yesterday but now I'm not so sure. Possibly the beginning of something?!? What you ladies think?!
> 
> Could be! I had no show this time which surprised me. It must have come out when my waters broke cause i had nothing at all come out.
> Fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

Thanx for your response!
I've been having contractions for the last few days, all day, but they aren't regular and ranging from 30 secs to a min or so and anywhere from 5-12 mins apart. 
Prodromal labor perhaps? Idk! I feel like a newbie since i was induced with #1 but the bloody tinted discharge and contractions are pretty new to me; didn't get either the first time around until I was already in the induction process! I had been having contractions that showed up on the monitor during NSTs the last week or so with #1 but I didn't notice em and definitely wasn't able to keep track of em like these lol


----------



## StephtheHiker

I think it's a second time mom thing because I got a lot of bhs with the first but only false labor in the week before DD arrived but this time I got my first batch at 32 weeks. (3 to 4 minutes apart for several hours) it could be the start of something or it could just be your body giving you pains just for the lolz

Misscalais- she's so beautiful!! Congrats! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Powell130

I've been having BHs since 13 weeks and these are different. I can feel most of em in my cervix and butt lol and I have a bad backache along with. It got really bad last night and was almost like a burning feeling and tons of pressure from him engaging off and on the last two days :shrug: only thing I can do is keep an eye on things and wonder until something definite happens lol I hattttte not knowing!! 
Last check on Friday I was 2CM and 75% effaced :shrug:


----------



## banana07

I hope it is the beginning for you Powell. How u feeling now? 

Absolutely gorgeous miss Calais &#10084; 

I am having a really Fed up day. I don't know why I'm not particularly sore or uncomfortable (well no more den usual!), nobody is annoying me, house is clean and in order etc, in.theory I'm in no particular hurry to go into Labour as I'm terrified and getting anxious about having a 19minth old a brand new baby! So I dunno what's wrong with me!! Absolutely nothing stirring at all not a single sign indicating Labour us anywhere near. Doc again on Tuesday hoping for a sweep but I'm sure baby us still high up so not getting my hopes up &#128534;


----------



## Powell130

Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-10-15-00-30.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Marumi

Powell130 said:


> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!

Omg, you are leaving me behind lol!


----------



## SaraVO

Marumi said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!
> 
> Omg, you are leaving me behind lol!Click to expand...


we won't leave you. I'm going to stay on this thread until all of my april girlfriends have their babies. Were a team. :hug::hug::hug::hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Marumi said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!
> 
> Omg, you are leaving me behind lol!Click to expand...

i dont want to!!! Lol im not ready!! Im hoping my body is just playing mean tricks on me :haha: i am still perfectly fine with the idea of him coming closer or a little past my due date lol


----------



## Oldermummy78

Baby here 07/04/16 via section home and doing well 
In love all over again


----------



## Powell130

Oldermummy78 said:


> Baby here 07/04/16 via section home and doing well
> In love all over again

Aweeeeee congrats mama!!!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Thank you Powell :baby::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Qmama79

Everyone, congrats on yr bundles! I'm so happy with our little Quinn! He's sooo adorable! Birth story posted in birth announcement & stories thread. 

Miscalais: I sooo know what you mean about noisy hospitals! I was in semi private. The other family left at 11pm at night!! And at 12.30am the cleaning crew stormed in! Needless to say I was livid!! Not one of my prettiest moments. Definitely putting in a complaint about that!! Other than that... Too little food in hospital. I was starving so made my OH bring in extra food.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160408_132546364.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Qmama79

Oldermummy78 said:


> Baby here 07/04/16 via section home and doing well
> In love all over again

Xx well done!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Qmama79

Powell130 said:


> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!

Good Luck! I hope it'll progress into a nice & smooth delivery! Xx


----------



## Marumi

SaraVO said:


> Marumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!
> 
> Omg, you are leaving me behind lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we won't leave you. I'm going to stay on this thread until all of my april girlfriends have their babies. Were a team. :hug::hug::hug::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you!! Oh and I am totally fine with the last day of April :blush: My rib needs time to heal. 



Powell130 said:


> Marumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!
> 
> I have been having that too, though not very intense. But every night I get a bunch of painful contractions with a lower back ache and pressure on my cervix.
> We will see what happens :)
> 
> 
> 
> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Baby here 07/04/16 via section home and doing well
> In love all over againClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Here she is.Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats to both of you!! So adorable!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## emma4g63

Oldermummy hun posted on ur journsl but im so happy all is good hun hes just beautiful

Qmama gorgeous pic x

Powell wow could be the start for u ...

Ooooo cmon ladies im loving all the action


----------



## Marumi

Powell130 said:


> Marumi said:
> 
> 
> Omg, you are leaving me behind lol!
> 
> i dont want to!!! Lol im not ready!! Im hoping my body is just playing mean tricks on me :haha: i am still perfectly fine with the idea of him coming closer or a little past my due date lolClick to expand...

The quotes are playing tricks on me! 
I decided the new EDD for me will be April 30th or maybe May 1st? :lol: 41 weeks sounds pretty good to me.
My rib just started feeling a tad better where I can move around some.


----------



## babyjan

Oldermummy78 said:


> Baby here 07/04/16 via section home and doing well
> In love all over again

Our babies share birthday! Congratulations x


----------



## babyjan

SaraVO said:


> Marumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!
> 
> Omg, you are leaving me behind lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we won't leave you. I'm going to stay on this thread until all of my april girlfriends have their babies. Were a team. :hug::hug::hug::hugs:Click to expand...

Im still here stalking! It's only just the beginning only few of us gave birth, plenty more to come :)


----------



## princess2406

Oldermummy78 said:


> Baby here 07/04/16 via section home and doing well
> In love all over again

Congrats!


----------



## princess2406

Powell130 said:


> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!

Good luck!


----------



## Powell130

Decided to try nipple stimulation and ladies it definitely increased the contractions!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-10-16-42-10.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14


----------



## babyjan

Powell130 said:


> Decided to try nipple stimulation and ladies it definitely increased the contractions!!

Oh wow! Keep us updated x


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats Oldermumma!!!
Ooh good luck Powell

Ive tried so many things to help labour come on but for the most part i feel its sent me backwards &#128547;. Feel like ill be here right to my due date and probably still after.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell- Hopefully it's not prodromal. My experience with it this time and last time is that it steadily gets worse through the day but goes no where. Definitely not having fun and now I am seriously hanging onto the sweet relief Thursday will bring. :haha: I have been in for so much monitoring too. It's getting old.
----------------------------------
Congratulations on the babies ladies!


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Decided to try nipple stimulation and ladies it definitely increased the contractions!!
> 
> Oh wow! Keep us updated xClick to expand...

It freaked me out how close they were so i stopped lol I did get my breast pump out tho thinking I'll try it again later. I can't make my mind up if I'm ready for all that yet :haha: :shrug:


----------



## banana07

Congrats oldermummy!! 

Powell my contraction with ds2 started at 2.20am every 9 mins den I had a shower and they stopped den back again I got to sleep for 2 hours lost my plug den from 7am - 1pm they were v strong but v v irratic. Phoned hospital again they said waiting in perfectly fined contractions is a huge misconception den contractions suddenly went into.constant mode and ds2 popped out few hours later! How painful are the contractions. While mine were irratic I was nearly taking chunks out of the wall in pain!!


----------



## Powell130

They're not really painful or getting more intense. They're just noticeable. The ones during the nipple stimulation were stronger tho


----------



## Powell130

Hopeful Cat said:


> Congrats Oldermumma!!!
> Ooh good luck Powell
> 
> Ive tried so many things to help labour come on but for the most part i feel its sent me backwards &#128547;. Feel like ill be here right to my due date and probably still after.

Have you tried the nipple stimulation? It's the only thing backed scientifically vs anecdotally that works. It releases oxytocin which causes contractions. Pitocin is artificial oxytocin


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Powell- Hopefully it's not prodromal. My experience with it this time and last time is that it steadily gets worse through the day but goes no where. Definitely not having fun and now I am seriously hanging onto the sweet relief Thursday will bring. :haha: I have been in for so much monitoring too. It's getting old.
> ----------------------------------
> Congratulations on the babies ladies!

That's what I've been dealing with the last almost week! By night time it's awful! The only new things are the backache and pressure :shrug: and a weird feeling in my cervix, like it's trying to do something


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell130 said:


> That's what I've been dealing with the last almost week! By night time it's awful! The only new things are the backache and pressure :shrug: and a weird feeling in my cervix, like it's trying to do something

Oh no! I would say talk to your doctor about it but we both know what he would say. :( You'll know it's prodromal for sure if you drink the ocean and they still feel like they are killing you in the middle of the night. Mine get bad around 5pm and stay that way until 2-3am. Then they are manageable until the same time the next day. They never go away completely though. :(

There are cases where it does progress into real labor but I don't think I am one of them. During monitoring, my contractions come up loud and clear but they aren't doing anything other than causing unnecessary pain.


----------



## Powell130

Sounds like EXACTLY what I'm dealing with! I think I'm gonna do more nipple stimulation this evening and see if I can get it to turn into something. If not, no point in calling my doc for this :haha: I've already been in twice in the last week for monitoring but they seem to die down when I'm on the monitors of course. Maybe next time I go in (cuz im sure there will be a next time :haha: ) I'll do some nipple stimulation to see if I can get their attention with the contractions that seems to bring on lol


----------



## Marumi

Powell and Sweet Tart...I have these mean nightime contractions too...does that mean I am dealing with prodromal labor? They often wake me up, and with BH's I never had backaches. My tummy will be almost constantly hard for many hours. Then they stop. 
I figured it was just a warm up...been having this since 36 weeks I think. 



babyjan said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Still having very erratic contractions and the pressure and backache. My cervix feels like it's trying to do something tho so maybe I'm slowly dilating some more :shrug: idk anymore!!
> 
> Omg, you are leaving me behind lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we won't leave you. I'm going to stay on this thread until all of my april girlfriends have their babies. Were a team. :hug::hug::hug::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im still here stalking! It's only just the beginning only few of us gave birth, plenty more to come :)Click to expand...

Lol babys are about to pop up left and right :lol: Where do we go after? Is there a 4th Trimester section ;)



Powell130 said:


> babyjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Decided to try nipple stimulation and ladies it definitely increased the contractions!!
> 
> Oh wow! Keep us updated xClick to expand...
> 
> It freaked me out how close they were so i stopped lol I did get my breast pump out tho thinking I'll try it again later. I can't make my mind up if I'm ready for all that yet :haha: :shrug:Click to expand...

I breastfeed and it has not caused any labor to start. :shrug:

But I do have mean nightime contractions atm. It is almost 2 AM here and I want to sleep.


----------



## Powell130

Marumi your body is probably used to the oxytocin then :shrug: my milk dried up in October but we breastfed for 2.5 years so I wasn't sure if it would have an effect on me but surprisingly it did!!

I also get the constant tightening at night, for a few hours. It's stupid lol


----------



## xSweetTartx

Powell- Hopefully it helps you progress! When I try it just makes me miserable :rofl: They will get really strong for me and 2 minutes apart and still no dice.
--------------------------------------
Marumi- It's possible! It started at 37 weeks for me this time. I had it with my son as well. If you went in for monitoring they could confirm it but they likely wouldn't do anything about it. I have agreed to another induction on Thursday. The pain and exhaustion makes it really hard for me to take care of my son. Thank goodness my husband works from home or I would have lost my mind by now.


----------



## Christie2011

I tried some nipple stimulation over the weekend. Didn't do anything for me. I was hoping to have an excuse to not go into work Monday and Tuesday this week, but it looks like these babies are going to hold out as long as possible. Even did a 2.5 mile hike with the family today. While I am sore from all that walking, it didn't trigger anything.

Now I can only hope that the induction works. My sister had a failed induction and I know they don't want to be too aggressive since I have a previous csect. I do hope the walk at least dilated me a bit since that's a requirement for my induction.


----------



## Powell130

Christie2011 said:


> I tried some nipple stimulation over the weekend. Didn't do anything for me. I was hoping to have an excuse to not go into work Monday and Tuesday this week, but it looks like these babies are going to hold out as long as possible. Even did a 2.5 mile hike with the family today. While I am sore from all that walking, it didn't trigger anything.
> 
> Now I can only hope that the induction works. My sister had a failed induction and I know they don't want to be too aggressive since I have a previous csect. I do hope the walk at least dilated me a bit since that's a requirement for my induction.

Good luck!!


----------



## Powell130

Just got home from getting checked cuz I was feeling the contractions pretty strong in my cervix, hoping for SOME progress..NONE! 

Doc said "take two Tylenol and a hot shower for the back pain and come back if they get closer together, water breaks or red blood"

I do believe my body is playing mean tricks on me lol I'm glad I wasn't in labor but it sure felt like the start of something! It's now 2:30AM and I'm going to bed lol
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-11-02-22-52.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Marumi

Mine was not labor either. But I still have these achy cervix cramps. Less contractions now though. I have to go food shopping as my husband can only help out today (back to work tomorrow)

I am thinking my cervix is probably working/ shortening. Feels like bad PMS or what scares me...MC and first trimester SCH cramps :( 



Powell130 said:


> Marumi your body is probably used to the oxytocin then :shrug: my milk dried up in October but we breastfed for 2.5 years so I wasn't sure if it would have an effect on me but surprisingly it did!!
> 
> I also get the constant tightening at night, for a few hours. It's stupid lol

Maybe it is used to it! Though I know from LLLI that the receptors for the oxytocin only develop around 38 weeks, so maybe for some that could mean labor around 40 ish weeks.



xSweetTartx said:


> Powell- Hopefully it helps you progress! When I try it just makes me miserable :rofl: They will get really strong for me and 2 minutes apart and still no dice.
> --------------------------------------
> Marumi- It's possible! It started at 37 weeks for me this time. I had it with my son as well. If you went in for monitoring they could confirm it but they likely wouldn't do anything about it. I have agreed to another induction on Thursday. The pain and exhaustion makes it really hard for me to take care of my son. Thank goodness my husband works from home or I would have lost my mind by now.

Mine aren't too painful but I hope I can manage sleep wise :( I already sleep in intervalls due to the rib problem. 
I will call the midwife and likely just wait..


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> Just got home from getting checked cuz I was feeling the contractions pretty strong in my cervix, hoping for SOME progress..NONE!
> 
> Doc said "take two Tylenol and a hot shower for the back pain and come back if they get closer together, water breaks or red blood"
> 
> I do believe my body is playing mean tricks on me lol I'm glad I wasn't in labor but it sure felt like the start of something! It's now 2:30AM and I'm going to bed lol

:hugs: So frustrating isn't it!

Wonder if we'll have any little babies today! They are definitely not in a rush though are they!


----------



## princess2406

I tried nipple stimulation yesterday for 20 mins or so, left it a while then oh had a go for a good hour and it's done nothing! I'm not going to try with the breast pump as I felt silly doing it myself! Lost abit more plug this morning but it's not bloody anymore? Also not felt baby since last night, I've been up since 6.30am so going to leave it another 30 mins and then ring triage. Baby has had a few hiccups but I don't think they count as movements do they?


----------



## dani_tinks

They're not are they Natasha? Come on babies!!

:hugs: princess, definitely phone hun 

AFM, i'm pooped. Barely slept. Just so restless and uncomfortable. School run nearly killed me off this morning too, my pelvis is so painful. One big contraction last night during a thunder storm. Few cramps this morning but think it's bowel cramps. I've been having some sort of clear out for a week now. A week till induction date. Come on little miss!!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

princess2406 said:


> I tried nipple stimulation yesterday for 20 mins or so, left it a while then oh had a go for a good hour and it's done nothing! I'm not going to try with the breast pump as I felt silly doing it myself! Lost abit more plug this morning but it's not bloody anymore? Also not felt baby since last night, I've been up since 6.30am so going to leave it another 30 mins and then ring triage. Baby has had a few hiccups but I don't think they count as movements do they?

Hope all is okay, definitely phone as you're right, hiccups don't count as movements :hugs:


----------



## Oldermummy78

I'm struggling to get him latching on he did it perfect straight from c section but I let him down and I don't know how to and I fear I ruined the chance now as he is so used to a bottle now :-(

Good luck mummy's hope your babes are on there way if not then making there way looking forward to all the mths updates xx


----------



## hal423

Hope everything is ok Princess! Christie - good luck getting labor started on your own! You too Powell!

I also ended up in labor triage last night - was having sharp stabbing pains that radiated toward my back plus contractions that wouldn't go away. I thought I was having back labor but it turns out I have kidney stones &#128542; 

They gave me a bag of fluids and a shot of morphine in my butt and sent me home with a prescription for Percocet. JUST what I need on top of being 38 weeks pregnant - MORE pain. I went right to sleep when I got home because I was pretty loopy from the morphine and now it's 4:30am and I can't get back to sleep and just feel super groggy. Fingers crossed I can pass the stone(s) soon! Gonna call in sick to work and just chug water all day.


----------



## SaraVO

We are checked into the hospital. Little man has decided to get things going on his own.


----------



## banana07

Oh best of luck saraVO!!! Hope everything goes super smoothly - Cannot wait to hear all!!!

:D


----------



## banana07

Princess I'm not really feeling baby move either much but everytime I go to phone doc I get a good kick but then nothing for ages again and this baby usually kicks the crap out of me!! Typical baby is moving as I type this!! 

Hospital apt in morning praying for a sweep to get me going but as of yet all signs and signals have totally disappeared. 

Powell - beyond frustrating. I hope you either get some relief or go into true labour soon. FX for you :)


----------



## dani_tinks

SaraVO said:


> We are checked into the hospital. Little man has decided to get things going on his own.

Good luck!! x


----------



## Powell130

SaraVO said:


> We are checked into the hospital. Little man has decided to get things going on his own.

Oh yayy!!!!! I'm so happy to hear this!!!


----------



## Powell130

Powell130 said:


> SaraVO said:
> 
> 
> We are checked into the hospital. Little man has decided to get things going on his own.
> 
> Oh yayy!!!!! I'm so happy to hear this!! Good luck Sara!!Click to expand...


----------



## Powell130

Oldermummy78 said:


> I'm struggling to get him latching on he did it perfect straight from c section but I let him down and I don't know how to and I fear I ruined the chance now as he is so used to a bottle now :-(
> 
> Good luck mummy's hope your babes are on there way if not then making there way looking forward to all the mths updates xx

Just keep trying!!!!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Seeing as these false labor cramps are pretty common for us second time moms I was wondering if any of you were getting a ton of them earlier on and now nothing? From 32 to 37 weeks I was getting so many, every night I thought ok this is too painful not to at least be the START of something... But then they fizzled out and now at 38+4 I only seem to get typical BH tightenings. Feeling like labor is farther away than ever before (waters went at 39+2 with DD)


----------



## Powell130

Natasha2605 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Just got home from getting checked cuz I was feeling the contractions pretty strong in my cervix, hoping for SOME progress..NONE!
> 
> Doc said "take two Tylenol and a hot shower for the back pain and come back if they get closer together, water breaks or red blood"
> 
> I do believe my body is playing mean tricks on me lol I'm glad I wasn't in labor but it sure felt like the start of something! It's now 2:30AM and I'm going to bed lol
> 
> :hugs: So frustrating isn't it!
> 
> Wonder if we'll have any little babies today! They are definitely not in a rush though are they!Click to expand...

Sooo frustrating!! I was sure I at least dilated a little more :cry: I'm not going in again unless I'm screaming with every contraction no matter how close together or long they are! I was wanting to get there in time to at least have the option for an epi (and with a little notice so my mom can possibly get here in time from two states away) but I give up. I'm just gonna wait until it feels like I'm gonna have him right then and there. This sucks. Induction sounds pretty good right about now. I'm not going for it but it sure does sound good knowing he'd be on his way :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck SaraVo!


----------



## Gem1302

SaraVO said:


> We are checked into the hospital. Little man has decided to get things going on his own.

Good luck! 

So many April babies starting to appear now! I really do feel for all of you having false starts :( how frustrating! 

I am super stressed right now and today feel like crap :( we started renovating our bedroom at 34 weeks pregnant, under the promise it would be done by 37 weeks. Well I'm 38 tomorrow and we're half done :( and i have a c-section scheduled for next Wednesday! No cot built up, no flooring even down in our room. I keep losing bits of plug but thankfully it never amounts to anything. If everything else goes to plan the room should be finished on Friday and then I can get the baby stuff sorted over the weekend. But man is this cutting it close! 

Sorry for the rant haha this is the first time I've properly sat down in weeks, feels good to get it all out!


----------



## Flannz94

Good luck SaraVO!!


----------



## Christie2011

Was just informed since baby B is bigger than baby A if she flips then they will encourage a section. They don't really feel comfortable with a breech extraction of a bigger second baby. Makes sense but still will be disappointing.


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck sarahvo 

Oldermummy dont feel had hunny keep tryin xxx


----------



## KatieMK

I am not feeling well today. Kind of "delicate"... like I'm on the verge of coming down with something. :wacko: I certainly hope that's not the case!

I've been having BH for several weeks now with a few "ouchies" (what my doctor calls real contractions) sprinkled in. I was 70% effaced two weeks ago and a fingertip dilated, and 70% effaced and 2cm dilated last Thursday. My next appointment is tomorrow so I'm hoping for more progress! I'm scheduled for induction Sunday night (I've got some weird umbilical cord thing that they're paying attention to these days) and I'd love to go before then. I think I'll ask for a sweep? And I definitely want to talk over my induction options to see if the hospital only does Pitocin or if I can start with something gentler if my body is looking like it doesn't need too much encouragement. I'd like to be up and mobile as long into labor as I can, and I get the feeling with Pitocin I'd want the epi right away.

A couple weeks ago I ended up at the doctor's office for truly terrible pains in my left side. After many many tests, her best guess was kidney stones, and she sent me home. The pain lasted the rest of the day, but were really gone by the next morning! She decided it must have been a muscular thing. Well, they came back on Saturday, and the pain was so bad I vomited. I could feel a rope of SOMETHING running from my upper thigh towards my belly button, so i think it's definitely muscular. But now I'm worried that it happens when the baby drops lower, and since that's pretty much ALL that labor is, I'm nervous that I'll feel this pain constantly throughout my labor. I'm prepared for contractions, but I absolutely cannot handle 12 hours of excruciating pain that is constant. Has anyone else had any experience with this?


----------



## Christie2011

That's pretty much what my labor contractions felt like. I couldn't walk with that shooting pain radiating down my legs during each contraction and had an epi as soon as I could.


----------



## Powell130

So I've decided I'm not delivering at the hospital closest to us. We are going to Duke Regional in Durham, NC instead of this small town hospital. It's the #1 hospital in this state. It's 45 mins from the house we live in now and less than 30 from the new house. I'm gonna finish my prenatal care with Dr Dumbass but when I go into labor we are going to the other hospital. I have too many worries about Dr Lewis delivering me


----------



## KatieMK

Powell130 said:


> So I've decided I'm not delivering at the hospital closest to us. We are going to Duke Regional in Durham, NC instead of this small town hospital. It's the #1 hospital in this state. It's 45 mins from the house we live in now and less than 30 from the new house. I'm gonna finish my prenatal care with Dr Dumbass but when I go into labor we are going to the other hospital. I have too many worries about Dr Lewis delivering me

You should double check with your insurance company to make sure you'll be covered there. I didn't realize this until my friend dealt with it (she travels a lot for work and so she called to find out about coverage just in case), but many insurance companies will not cover your delivery if it occurs more than a certain distance from your "home" hospital. For my friend it was 60 miles. She would have had to pay out of pocket. It sounds like you might be OK from your new house, but if you haven't changed your address by then or some other red tapey bureaucratic nonsense, they may refuse to pay.


----------



## KatieMK

Christie2011 said:


> That's pretty much what my labor contractions felt like. I couldn't walk with that shooting pain radiating down my legs during each contraction and had an epi as soon as I could.

Ugh. That sounds TERRIBLE. My pains don't go down my legs, they sort of hang out in the "downslope" of my belly and stop at my pubic bone. If these ARE "real contractions" then I'm definitely getting the epi right away AND also yelling at my doctor for calling them "ouchies". UH. THESE ARE NOT OUCHIES.


----------



## Powell130

KatieMK said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> So I've decided I'm not delivering at the hospital closest to us. We are going to Duke Regional in Durham, NC instead of this small town hospital. It's the #1 hospital in this state. It's 45 mins from the house we live in now and less than 30 from the new house. I'm gonna finish my prenatal care with Dr Dumbass but when I go into labor we are going to the other hospital. I have too many worries about Dr Lewis delivering me
> 
> You should double check with your insurance company to make sure you'll be covered there. I didn't realize this until my friend dealt with it (she travels a lot for work and so she called to find out about coverage just in case), but many insurance companies will not cover your delivery if it occurs more than a certain distance from your "home" hospital. For my friend it was 60 miles. She would have had to pay out of pocket. It sounds like you might be OK from your new house, but if you haven't changed your address by then or some other red tapey bureaucratic nonsense, they may refuse to pay.Click to expand...

I have Medicaid (state insurance) so covered pretty much for EVERYTHING, luckily


----------



## xSweetTartx

Sorry to hear about everyone struggling today :(
----------------------------------
All I can say is: 3 MORE DAYS
I am so fluffing done. I fell asleep on the bathroom floor last night because it was cold and felt good. I was impossibly hot from my contractions. I see my doctor tomorrow for my last check and round of monitoring before Thursday's induction. I have been hallucinating that she will see me and just get on with it but if baby is still "happy" I doubt it. I really don't get how I can cry in pain for most of the night and it doesn't affect her. Surely she feels the prodromal labor too? :(


----------



## banana07

Powell you seem beyond frustrated I really feel for u!! Everything has disappeared for me I've no signs at all. 

I just had a massive puke put if the blue and tginknive pulled every muscle in my stomach in the process v sore but def just pulled muscles. 

I've had a few super contractions but like 2 last night and one this morning proper sore ones. 

One good thing about the puke is baby us back moving like crazy again after a v quiet spell last 2 days!


----------



## Powell130

SweetTart - not too much longer!!! I hope the next few days are easy for you!!

Banana- frustrated doesn't even begin to describe it! I was still contracting about every 5-6 minutes last night on the monitor and my doc sent me home and said to come back when they are closer together. I asked the nurse how freaking close do they have to be?!? I feel a little better now that hubs and I have decided to deliver at a completely different hospital! Feels like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders! Even tho the drive is a little longer if he hasn't came before we move. I would much rather deal with a longer and more uncomfortable car ride and deliver at the best hospital in the state vs. a short car ride and deliver at a small town hospital with a small town doc and not being very comfortable with either! Now to hope he stays in until we move :haha:


----------



## hellojello25

SaraVO said:


> We are checked into the hospital. Little man has decided to get things going on his own.

Yay!!! It's so exciting! And you're only one day ahead of me, so hopefully my little man decides to follow suit! I had some pretty strong contractions last night, but they fizzled out. Oh well, tonight's a new night!


----------



## Mikihob

My pain is probably just a muscle stretching, which relieves my worries. I did a lot this weekend and today I have some cramping/contraction feeling pains below my pelvis. Never had these before. I wonder if baby boy is dropping? :shrug: 

I sure hope it means it's almost time. It's my first so I worry I will be late since that's what they say happens with first baby's.


----------



## emma4g63

Feel for u ladies whos bodies seem be playing tricks !! 

Just mean !!

Iv got 3 more days in work n im done..man am i done :(

Exhausted i am x

Bp check in morning xx


----------



## Marumi

SaraVO said:


> We are checked into the hospital. Little man has decided to get things going on his own.

Omg good luck!



Oldermummy78 said:


> I'm struggling to get him latching on he did it perfect straight from c section but I let him down and I don't know how to and I fear I ruined the chance now as he is so used to a bottle now :-(
> 
> Good luck mummy's hope your babes are on there way if not then making there way looking forward to all the mths updates xx

After a C Section you have to be more persistent as babys can be lazier. Avoid bottles, consult a lactation consultant, la leche league to ask for tips it helps a ton. Maybe there are helpful Youtube Videos too.
It can take forever but the only way is to keep trying :( We had massive problems at first but there will be the point where it gets easier.



StephtheHiker said:


> Seeing as these false labor cramps are pretty common for us second time moms I was wondering if any of you were getting a ton of them earlier on and now nothing? From 32 to 37 weeks I was getting so many, every night I thought ok this is too painful not to at least be the START of something... But then they fizzled out and now at 38+4 I only seem to get typical BH tightenings. Feeling like labor is farther away than ever before (waters went at 39+2 with DD)

For me it was lots of BH in the second trimester from 23 to 31 weeks...then I had them less often and about 36 weeks I started getting what I call "mean" contractions...meaning they hurt a bit and my stomach is hard for hours with back aches. 



KatieMK said:


> I am not feeling well today. Kind of "delicate"... like I'm on the verge of coming down with something. :wacko: I certainly hope that's not the case!
> 
> I've been having BH for several weeks now with a few "ouchies" (what my doctor calls real contractions) sprinkled in. I was 70% effaced two weeks ago and a fingertip dilated, and 70% effaced and 2cm dilated last Thursday. My next appointment is tomorrow so I'm hoping for more progress! I'm scheduled for induction Sunday night (I've got some weird umbilical cord thing that they're paying attention to these days) and I'd love to go before then. I think I'll ask for a sweep? And I definitely want to talk over my induction options to see if the hospital only does Pitocin or if I can start with something gentler if my body is looking like it doesn't need too much encouragement. I'd like to be up and mobile as long into labor as I can, and I get the feeling with Pitocin I'd want the epi right away.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I ended up at the doctor's office for truly terrible pains in my left side. After many many tests, her best guess was kidney stones, and she sent me home. The pain lasted the rest of the day, but were really gone by the next morning! She decided it must have been a muscular thing. Well, they came back on Saturday, and the pain was so bad I vomited. I could feel a rope of SOMETHING running from my upper thigh towards my belly button, so i think it's definitely muscular. But now I'm worried that it happens when the baby drops lower, and since that's pretty much ALL that labor is, I'm nervous that I'll feel this pain constantly throughout my labor. I'm prepared for contractions, but I absolutely cannot handle 12 hours of excruciating pain that is constant. Has anyone else had any experience with this?

Could it be a nerve?

With a kidney pelvic infection I also had pain in the front and side of my belly and pain shooting down my leg. It definitely is severe pain.


----------



## princess2406

SaraVO said:


> We are checked into the hospital. Little man has decided to get things going on his own.

Good luck!


----------



## princess2406

Spent 4 hours at triage being monitored, growth scan etc. Baby started moving 20mins after being on trace and they were happy with the trace after 40 mins. Growth scan he is measuring 8lb 2oz, cord and fluid all fine. It's only today ice been told I have an anterior placenta so no wonder I've been having rfm! Can't believe it after all the scans and trips to triage this last month! But they've reassured me I'm still to go in to be monitored if I'm worried. I also had a 2nd sweep, mw said I'm 2cm. They wanted to book me in for induction in 2 days time but I explained how I want things tot start naturally and there is no medical reason for me to be induced so they are happy for me to see mw as planned on Thursday and then take it from there! Fxd this 2nd sweep works!


----------



## Natasha2605

princess2406 said:


> Spent 4 hours at triage being monitored, growth scan etc. Baby started moving 20mins after being on trace and they were happy with the trace after 40 mins. Growth scan he is measuring 8lb 2oz, cord and fluid all fine. It's only today ice been told I have an anterior placenta so no wonder I've been having rfm! Can't believe it after all the scans and trips to triage this last month! But they've reassured me I'm still to go in to be monitored if I'm worried. I also had a 2nd sweep, mw said I'm 2cm. They wanted to book me in for induction in 2 days time but I explained how I want things tot start naturally and there is no medical reason for me to be induced so they are happy for me to see mw as planned on Thursday and then take it from there! Fxd this 2nd sweep works!

Glad all is okay! Typical that baby starts moving once you are strapped to monitors though isn't it!


----------



## banana07

That's great princess. My.bump.us back I'm the move to after me worring about lack of movement last 2 days. &#128513;

How u now Powell ? &#128515;


----------



## Brunette_21

Well 38 weeks today and had growth scan wee one was measuring less than last scan so had to go back in afternoon to try get different images still said same, consultant 2moz to discuss delivery. Plus side lost a decent sized bit of plug tonight xx


----------



## Powell130

banana07 said:


> That's great princess. My.bump.us back I'm the move to after me worring about lack of movement last 2 days. &#128513;
> 
> How u now Powell ? &#128515;

Same ol same ol
Contractions 10-12 mins but not intense. Pressure from what I thought was him moving down but last night nurse said she could just feel the top of his head which is what I've been told everytime I've been checked lately so idk what the pressure is about :shrug: at my appt Thursday Im going to ask HOW engaged he is, so I have a number for comparison. Other than that nothing to report! Backache has gone away. 
Mentally I feel muuuuch calmer after deciding to deliver at a different hospital! Now I wonder if I should start going to work with hubs since the hospital is only 18 miles from his work and about twice as far from our house and if I go into labor while he's at work I have to get the toddler in the car and drive myself :headspin: he's got work this week and next then off the whole last week in April. Of course he'll start his leave sooner if baby comes but that's how it's scheduled for now and they will adjust accordingly


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations oldermummy. I hope you and bubba are doing well!!!

Good luck Sara!!!!

Girls i hope your babies arrive soon!!! Sex put me into labour all 4 times. I was not dilated at all at my appt at 40+3 hubby gave in and let me have sex with him on the Thursday night after making me hold off for a week because work was too busy :haha: had mild contractions for 2 hours that morning and they fizzled out, we went and walked around the shops the next day and i had random slightly painful contractions throughout the day. Probably like one every hour or 2. Then nothing for a few hours. 
Come bed time, i laid down for about 15 minutes then all of a sudden contractions were coming thick and fast along with a lot of pressure. DH had only been asleep for an hour when i said get up we need to go. He didn't even know i was in labour to begin with lol
That 15 minute car trip i had minute long contractions every 3 mins :shock: arrived in emergency ( after hours you have to go through that entry ) lady rings maternity as suggests i get taken straight to delivery suite and not to ward to be checked. I literally couldn't walk they had to get a wheel chair and take me up. 
My was surper excited because they had been really quite for a couple of weeks with not many babies being born. 
Put me on the monitors for a few minutes just to check bubbas heart beat was ok. I had the shakes by that point but i had to stand my entire labour it was too painful to sit/lay down. So we got the portable gas and air and stood in the shower for about 20 minutes. I asked to be checked before hoping into the shower because i was going to ask for stronger pain relief if i was only like 3cm or something but i was 7cm with huge bag of waters making the pressure so intense but we didn't want them to break just yet. Anyway after being in the shower for 20 minutes i was like shes coming get the midwife. She helped me get dried and up on the bed, 9cm and waters rupture bub had pooped and there was soooooo much fluid it soaked the entire bed. Apparently her head was still quite high but i guess droped right down after the waters broke and mw was preparing her stuff next minute babies head is out :haha: dh was like umm her heads out quick! Don't think she believed him turns around omg shoulders coming out and then like 2 pushes and she was here. My body pushed on its own i couldn't stop it. 
Poor bub was very shocked with the quick delivery and just kind of took a bit to come around.
Sorry that was so long winded and ended up being my birth story lol


----------



## princess2406

Congrats misscalais! Great birth story! I hope you're both doing ok x


----------



## Qmama79

Congratulations miscalais!! My contractions were 3 mins from get go l! Glad it went smoothly! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Lovely fast delivery misscalais xxxxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Lovely story Misscalais!

Sex is doing nothing over here! We are still having sex at least once a day (through choice rather than hoping to induce labour) and it does nothing - so far! I know semen helps to soften the cervix when the time comes though (or something like that).


I lost more plug than previously this morning, there was so much of it. Don't think it means anything though :shrug:

Spending the day eating crap food and watching television since I am child free until 2.40!


----------



## banana07

Oh misscalsis I'm sure it hurt but it sounds dreamy God I hope I go just like that nice and swift! 

Princess we seem to be I'm a similar boat I did t go to l&d even tho I got in trouble today at consultant apt but all was well by time I decided to go back hasn't let up since! 

Finally got my sweep this morning. Lots a good bit of plug just before and some during it. Said I'm still at -3 station and cervix length is about 1xm which would normally be 3cm said was about 2 finger tips but not 2cm which confused me! 

Said 're induction if it does come up to the 10days she could have broke my waters today which us apparently much better den having to get gel etc so worst case that's something. 

She Saud she was quietly optimistic I would be back in before week is out but made apt for next Tuesday again in case. Told her dh was due to work night's she Saud he really shouldn't if possible I could go quite quickly. 

Natasha how can u manage every day! I usually have quite a high drive and did through last 2 pref but not this time I do get a notion every now and again but the though and effort required out me right off then!! Did manage it 2 night's ago but it was with the aim of inducing Labour and was shirt and sweet as I requested from dh since I'm so uncomfortable and sore! 

Anyone hear from Sara??


----------



## SaraVO

Update- we got here twenty-six hours ago. I had contractions for seventeen that got me nowhere. Between 1 and 2 nowhere and it got to be too much so I asked for the epidural. Fyi. The iv was more painful. Since then I'm between five and six contracting like crazy little man is doing wonderful. They put the little pill up my cervix twice but no pitocin and as long as I'm patient I don't think I'm going to do it. My doctor will be here in 90 minutes or so. My husband is sleeping next to me and I have been napping for the last six hours. Feeling pretty good. My mom and friend were here yesterday but I haven't called anybody this morning yet. I think I'm going to wait for my husband and if he is up for it I'd like to keep everyone else away.


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck SaraVO. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations misscalais.


----------



## princess2406

banana07 said:


> Oh misscalsis I'm sure it hurt but it sounds dreamy God I hope I go just like that nice and swift!
> 
> Princess we seem to be I'm a similar boat I did t go to l&d even tho I got in trouble today at consultant apt but all was well by time I decided to go back hasn't let up since!
> 
> Finally got my sweep this morning. Lots a good bit of plug just before and some during it. Said I'm still at -3 station and cervix length is about 1xm which would normally be 3cm said was about 2 finger tips but not 2cm which confused me!
> 
> Said 're induction if it does come up to the 10days she could have broke my waters today which us apparently much better den having to get gel etc so worst case that's something.
> 
> She Saud she was quietly optimistic I would be back in before week is out but made apt for next Tuesday again in case. Told her dh was due to work night's she Saud he really shouldn't if possible I could go quite quickly.
> 
> Natasha how can u manage every day! I usually have quite a high drive and did through last 2 pref but not this time I do get a notion every now and again but the though and effort required out me right off then!! Did manage it 2 night's ago but it was with the aim of inducing Labour and was shirt and sweet as I requested from dh since I'm so uncomfortable and sore!
> 
> Anyone hear from Sara??

Glad everything went well hun and sounds positive! Fxd for you x


----------



## princess2406

SaraVO said:


> Update- we got here twenty-six hours ago. I had contractions for seventeen that got me nowhere. Between 1 and 2 nowhere and it got to be too much so I asked for the epidural. Fyi. The iv was more painful. Since then I'm between five and six contracting like crazy little man is doing wonderful. They put the little pill up my cervix twice but no pitocin and as long as I'm patient I don't think I'm going to do it. My doctor will be here in 90 minutes or so. My husband is sleeping next to me and I have been napping for the last six hours. Feeling pretty good. My mom and friend were here yesterday but I haven't called anybody this morning yet. I think I'm going to wait for my husband and if he is up for it I'd like to keep everyone else away.

Good luck Sara! Sounds like you're doing so well, won't be much longer now! x


----------



## Powell130

Good luck Sarah!! Sounds like things are moving slowly and smoothly!! I hope your little man decides to come soon!! That's great you're doing well and probably won't need pitocin!!! Good luck and can't wait to see pics of your sweet baby!!


----------



## Powell130

Pretty much got a yoga session in last night while painting my toe nails last night :haha:


----------



## babyjan

My stitches may be infected so back in triage for midwives to have a look as community midwife said it looks like it's gaping:( 

Knew something was up as peeing, sitting or any sort of movement as been extremely painful! 

Oh and my baby needs to be seen at ane because he was projectile vomiting last night and midwife isn't happy with the amount of poos his doing and the fact that it's still dark :(


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> My stitches may be infected so back in triage for midwives to have a look as community midwife said it looks like it's gaping:(
> 
> Knew something was up as peeing, sitting or any sort of movement as been extremely painful!
> 
> Oh and my baby needs to be seen at ane because he was projectile vomiting last night and midwife isn't happy with the amount of poos his doing and the fact that it's still dark :(

Sorry you're in pain hun, hope you can get your stitches treated. I found warm baths helped with the stinging. Bless baby hope he's ok, are you bf? xx


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> My stitches may be infected so back in triage for midwives to have a look as community midwife said it looks like it's gaping:(
> 
> Knew something was up as peeing, sitting or any sort of movement as been extremely painful!
> 
> Oh and my baby needs to be seen at ane because he was projectile vomiting last night and midwife isn't happy with the amount of poos his doing and the fact that it's still dark :(

Hope all is okay with both you and LO :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Big hugs babyjan ope sll is ok xx


----------



## Brunette_21

Well after previous post about scan showing drop in weight consultant has decided to not take the risk and i go in thursday night for inducement xxx


----------



## hellojello25

Oh no babyjan! I hope everything is alright!

Good luck Brunette!!

Powell130 - I tried to paint my toenails this past weekend and couldn't even get close, so BF had to do it when he got home from work lol :)


I'm just going to vent here a little and hope nobody minds. My pelvis is KILLING me today, I have a UTI and the antibiotics they have me on makes my vajayjay itch (TMI sorry), I can't sleep that well, I'm still working and the chair makes my hips hurt, I have to pee all the time, and I have my weekly appointment this afternoon. Sigh, that made me feel a little better.

I guess the important thing to remember is that little guy is healthy and this will all be over soon.


----------



## banana07

Oh no baby jan hope ye are both ok. With ds1 my stitches were too hmtight and it was agony to sit down or anything at all but it eased off itself. 

I can't believe so many of ye work right up to the end. In Ireland you are not allowed to work after 38 weeks. Although I'd rather those 2-3 weeks after baby is born it is nice to have a bit of him plus I was so uncomfortable with last 2. I work in a college so Easter was right before my maternity leave started so I've been off for 4 weeks already! 

Hellojello rant away. I've came on her purley to rant I imagine ppl around me are getting a Fed up sick of me being so vocal about being fed up!!

Super crampy since sweep but to be expected.


----------



## dani_tinks

babyjan :hugs: xx

I'm still here, still fed up. Still in pain. This last week feels like a whole year!


----------



## Powell130

hellojello25 said:


> Oh no babyjan! I hope everything is alright!
> 
> Good luck Brunette!!
> 
> Powell130 - I tried to paint my toenails this past weekend and couldn't even get close, so BF had to do it when he got home from work lol :)
> 
> 
> I'm just going to vent here a little and hope nobody minds. My pelvis is KILLING me today, I have a UTI and the antibiotics they have me on makes my vajayjay itch (TMI sorry), I can't sleep that well, I'm still working and the chair makes my hips hurt, I have to pee all the time, and I have my weekly appointment this afternoon. Sigh, that made me feel a little better.
> 
> I guess the important thing to remember is that little guy is healthy and this will all be over soon.

You are probably getting a yeast infection from the antibiotics. Take a probiotic along with it


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> My stitches may be infected so back in triage for midwives to have a look as community midwife said it looks like it's gaping:(
> 
> Knew something was up as peeing, sitting or any sort of movement as been extremely painful!
> 
> Oh and my baby needs to be seen at ane because he was projectile vomiting last night and midwife isn't happy with the amount of poos his doing and the fact that it's still dark :(

I hope everything is okay with both you and baby!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## emma4g63

Good look brunette keep us posted xx

Bannana ope it turns into something ftom ur sweep xx


Hellojello made me giggle as i ad oh do my toenails too as mo way im reachin um

Everything a struggle..like gettin out of bed..man its effort !!..


----------



## Christie2011

Just about an hour left of my last day at work and then induction tomorrow! Been having some strong and long BH today (nothing crampy or painful, just really tight). Pelvis has been a bit achy, so should be all good things in prep for the induction.

I need to go buy a camera on the way home tonight. For the life of me I cannot find my digital camera and want more than just cell phone pictures of my babies.


----------



## Powell130

Christie2011 said:


> Just about an hour left of my last day at work and then induction tomorrow! Been having some strong and long BH today (nothing crampy or painful, just really tight). Pelvis has been a bit achy, so should be all good things in prep for the induction.
> 
> I need to go buy a camera on the way home tonight. For the life of me I cannot find my digital camera and want more than just cell phone pictures of my babies.

So excited for you!!!

I had to buy a new charger for mine cuz i want more than cell pics also! Then of course i found my charger after buying a new one and spare battery :haha: at least i know it'll be charged and ready to go! I think i need to get a bigger. memory card as well


----------



## banana07

Good luck brunette and Christie. Looks like well def have 3 more babies by the weekend! Fingers crossed a few more surprise ones too!! 

I am cramping like crazy with lots of Braxton hicks but I've googled and if course means nothing just effects I'd sweep most ppls dies off in a few hours or days. Super cranky too. Had to send kids over to grannies (over the hedge) for an hour so I could have a super long and hot shower in an attempt to rid the cramps and cranks! Didn't get the super long short I wanted a beep kept coming through on the Bluetooth speaker and I panicked and thought ds1 (9) might have miscommunicated mammy has cramps can u mind us to mammy is in Labour which would have spread like wildfire and dh could have been half way put the road with blue lights on!! (Police man!) So I freaked out and jumped out after 5 mins but turned out to just be the battery low on the speaker!! 

Currently sitting on the bed in the nude with no noise from kids eating a bar of chocolate and a ice cold drinknif blackcurrant! Feels so good I may as well be in Mexico!! &#128514;


----------



## banana07

Oh good reminder I must charge camera this evening!! 

We got a proper camera last year 400Euro but worth every penny I love it. 

Now saying that most pics are still taken spur of the moment on phone but great quality photos from the big camera when rmtherevus an occasion or manage to pull it out!


----------



## emma4g63

Christie very exciting hun xxx

Cnt wait see ur twin pics x


----------



## xSweetTartx

I saw my doctor today and we are still on for Thursday so there are going to be quite a few babies here by the weekend it looks like! :) Doing last minute things around the house so my parents feel comfortable while watching my son. Haven't done much cleaning in the past month really so I am doing the bare minimum :rofl:


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> I saw my doctor today and we are still on for Thursday so there are going to be quite a few babies here by the weekend it looks like! :) Doing last minute things around the house so my parents feel comfortable while watching my son. Haven't done much cleaning in the past month really so I am doing the bare minimum :rofl:

I've been doing the bare minimum too :haha: but since idk when we are closing on the new house and dunno when baby is coming I feel like I need to get one room good and clean so I'm trying to decide on the living room or bedroom lol luckily the house we live in now is tiny so I don't have that many choices lol im gonna have hubs do the kitchen and bathroom so i dont have to deal with the chemicals and me do the other. I think i'll end up doing the bedroom :shrug:


----------



## xSweetTartx

It's days like these that I feel my house is way too big :haha: We definitely bought it with kids in mind but man it's a pain to keep decent. It will be nice when the tiny ones are older and can contribute to the upkeep. Tyler loves to sweep. He's not good at it but he tries :haha:


----------



## banana07

Got excited there had some very strong contractions but they totally irractic. Ugh im going to bed. 

Nite nite ladies &#128564;


----------



## Misscalais

babyjan said:


> My stitches may be infected so back in triage for midwives to have a look as community midwife said it looks like it's gaping:(
> 
> Knew something was up as peeing, sitting or any sort of movement as been extremely painful!
> 
> Oh and my baby needs to be seen at ane because he was projectile vomiting last night and midwife isn't happy with the amount of poos his doing and the fact that it's still dark :(

How old is bubba now hun? My bubs poo just started changing yesterday when my milk came in the night before. Shes 4 days old now.
Oh i hope they can do something for your stitches, sounds very painful and not something you want to be dealing with, with a new bubba.


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> It's days like these that I feel my house is way too big :haha: We definitely bought it with kids in mind but man it's a pain to keep decent. It will be nice when the tiny ones are older and can contribute to the upkeep. Tyler loves to sweep. He's not good at it but he tries :haha:

ill be feeling that way soon :haha: the house we are buying is 3x the size of the house we are in now!


----------



## xSweetTartx

That's awesome! Having a big home is difficult to keep clean but the space to breathe is nice! My family seems to think that means there is always room for new toys. e.e He is one boy! He cannot possibly play with all of them! :rofl:

I had a glamorous moment earlier. I was sweating so bad between cleaning and contractions that I was upstairs cleaning in just my panties. No bra- just as free as can be. I was scrubbing the shower like a madwoman and my husband walks in, "What....are you doing?" It's one of those moments where you peer over your shoulder and try to think of a rational thing to say. Nothing came out and I turned brriiiiight red. :rofl: I've decided today was a mixture of nesting and shame. :haha: I have one of those big families that is going to show up invited or not. They are all opinionated and I care way too much.


----------



## Christie2011

I think my doctor is going to try to talk me into a section tomorrow. She called me to tonight to discuss my 'concerns'. I didn't have any so I was really confused. She mentioned baby B being bigger and if she flipped, then a section would be highly suggested. Which another doctor had already talked to me about and I said fine, makes sense.

She caught me off guard offering a section first thing tomorrow instead of trying induction. I had kind of thought about if the induction attempt didn't amount to anything I'd maybe want a section before the day was over.

I also know if i'm not dilated at all, induction isn't an option. So I ended up telling her let's see if anything is going on "down there" in the morning and make a decision from there. If induction isn't an option, then section it is.

Otherwise I wonder how common it is for baby B to flip after A is born. Both are head down now so there are no issues trying a vbac. I also wonder why there was no mention of trying to flip her back before attempting delivery was never brought up. I'll have to remember to ask tomorrow.

The thing I'm not looking forward to is having multiple locations with stitches if A is delivered vaginally and B via section. Ugh, decisions.....Wish I could see the future.


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> That's awesome! Having a big home is difficult to keep clean but the space to breathe is nice! My family seems to think that means there is always room for new toys. e.e He is one boy! He cannot possibly play with all of them! :rofl:
> 
> I had a glamorous moment earlier. I was sweating so bad between cleaning and contractions that I was upstairs cleaning in just my panties. No bra- just as free as can be. I was scrubbing the shower like a madwoman and my husband walks in, "What....are you doing?" It's one of those moments where you peer over your shoulder and try to think of a rational thing to say. Nothing came out and I turned brriiiiight red. :rofl: I've decided today was a mixture of nesting and shame. :haha: I have one of those big families that is going to show up invited or not. They are all opinionated and I care way too much.

Yes! I'm so excited about it but not looking forward to cleaning a bigger house :haha: 

Omg that's HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Powell130

Christie2011 said:


> I think my doctor is going to try to talk me into a section tomorrow. She called me to tonight to discuss my 'concerns'. I didn't have any so I was really confused. She mentioned baby B being bigger and if she flipped, then a section would be highly suggested. Which another doctor had already talked to me about and I said fine, makes sense.
> 
> She caught me off guard offering a section first thing tomorrow instead of trying induction. I had kind of thought about if the induction attempt didn't amount to anything I'd maybe want a section before the day was over.
> 
> I also know if i'm not dilated at all, induction isn't an option. So I ended up telling her let's see if anything is going on "down there" in the morning and make a decision from there. If induction isn't an option, then section it is.
> 
> Otherwise I wonder how common it is for baby B to flip after A is born. Both are head down now so there are no issues trying a vbac. I also wonder why there was no mention of trying to flip her back before attempting delivery was never brought up. I'll have to remember to ask tomorrow.
> 
> The thing I'm not looking forward to is having multiple locations with stitches if A is delivered vaginally and B via section. Ugh, decisions.....Wish I could see the future.

Oh goodness Hun, that sounds so stressful!! 
I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Powell130

AFM- finally talked hubs into some :sex: so hopefully it'll help these contractions do something! I told him we are doing it everyday until this baby decides to come out! :haha:


----------



## Natasha2605

Morning ladies.

Thought I might wake up to some baby news from one of you :haha:

These April babies are really lazy it seems!

Just checking in... nothing exciting going on here!


----------



## princess2406

Christie2011 said:


> I think my doctor is going to try to talk me into a section tomorrow. She called me to tonight to discuss my 'concerns'. I didn't have any so I was really confused. She mentioned baby B being bigger and if she flipped, then a section would be highly suggested. Which another doctor had already talked to me about and I said fine, makes sense.
> 
> She caught me off guard offering a section first thing tomorrow instead of trying induction. I had kind of thought about if the induction attempt didn't amount to anything I'd maybe want a section before the day was over.
> 
> I also know if i'm not dilated at all, induction isn't an option. So I ended up telling her let's see if anything is going on "down there" in the morning and make a decision from there. If induction isn't an option, then section it is.
> 
> Otherwise I wonder how common it is for baby B to flip after A is born. Both are head down now so there are no issues trying a vbac. I also wonder why there was no mention of trying to flip her back before attempting delivery was never brought up. I'll have to remember to ask tomorrow.
> 
> The thing I'm not looking forward to is having multiple locations with stitches if A is delivered vaginally and B via section. Ugh, decisions.....Wish I could see the future.

Good luck today Christie! x


----------



## princess2406

Natasha2605 said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Thought I might wake up to some baby news from one of you :haha:
> 
> These April babies are really lazy it seems!
> 
> Just checking in... nothing exciting going on here!

Zero excitement here! Still pregnant after 2 sweeps!! 3rd time lucky tomorrow!? x


----------



## Eleonora

Babyjan - I hope your stitches have been adjusted and you are doing better. As for your babe - - what does projectile vomiting in a newborn mean? Is it just a matter of a new digestive system adjusting to life on the outside world? It sounds scary and I hope it clears up fast. Keep us posted. 

Christie - the twins business is a whole different world, isn't it? I would share your apprehension about having a difficulties with both a vaginal birth and THEN having the bonus c-section to cope with on top of it. I hope you have a good rapport with an experience doc because it sounds like it could go either way and things could change at the last minute. Fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## SaraVO

I had Sebastian yesterday at 2pm. Turned out after 20 hours of labor I never went past four centimeters. He started dipping. My own oxygen wasn't great and it was becoming a concern. My husband made it through the entire time in the or. He said my doctor was an amazing dragon lady!! It definitely was more than pulling and stretching sensation but I got through it. I lost three times the blood I should have and I'm still on oxygen but he is beautiful!! I will post a picture later today. He has soon much hair!


----------



## banana07

Wow Sara congrats!! Sounds v tough but u sound v v happy now. 

Can't wait for the pic!!! &#10084;


----------



## babyjan

SaraVO said:


> I had Sebastian yesterday at 2pm. Turned out after 20 hours of labor I never went past four centimeters. He started dipping. My own oxygen wasn't great and it was becoming a concern. My husband made it through the entire time in the or. He said my doctor was an amazing dragon lady!! It definitely was more than pulling and stretching sensation but I got through it. I lost three times the blood I should have and I'm still on oxygen but he is beautiful!! I will post a picture later today. He has soon much hair!

Congratulations :) hope your both recovering well x


----------



## princess2406

SaraVO said:


> I had Sebastian yesterday at 2pm. Turned out after 20 hours of labor I never went past four centimeters. He started dipping. My own oxygen wasn't great and it was becoming a concern. My husband made it through the entire time in the or. He said my doctor was an amazing dragon lady!! It definitely was more than pulling and stretching sensation but I got through it. I lost three times the blood I should have and I'm still on oxygen but he is beautiful!! I will post a picture later today. He has soon much hair!

Congrats! Love his name aswell!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Congratulations Sara! I hope that you are recovering well :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

Looks like I may opt for section. I'm only 50% effaced and barely a finger tip. I've about convinced myself the induction will take into tomorrow, end up with section with second or fail completely. I just hope I'm not stuck in hospital for days.


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats sarah vo !! Cnt wait see a piccie xxxx

Ope ur doin well xx


----------



## KatieMK

Congrats Sara! :flower:


----------



## missbabes

SaraVO said:


> I had Sebastian yesterday at 2pm. Turned out after 20 hours of labor I never went past four centimeters. He started dipping. My own oxygen wasn't great and it was becoming a concern. My husband made it through the entire time in the or. He said my doctor was an amazing dragon lady!! It definitely was more than pulling and stretching sensation but I got through it. I lost three times the blood I should have and I'm still on oxygen but he is beautiful!! I will post a picture later today. He has soon much hair!

Congratulations!

That is a very accurate description of a c-section. I can still remember that sensation from having mine.

Take care of yourself and try not to over do it :flower:


----------



## KatieMK

So, I don't really know how I'm going to manage through work for the next three days. I went for my last appointment on Tuesday after having another very bad pain episode over the weekend where I threw up. The doctor thinks its definitely my kidneys now, although the tests for an infection are negative as was the test for blood in my urine which would be a sign of kidney stones. She basically said that she has no clue what's going on, but they won't be able to do anything until the baby comes except give me tylenol with codeine.

I've been avoiding taking that unless the pain is so bad, but this morning I absolutely had to, and THANK GOD I DID because there was an accident on the way to work and my back with KILLING ME sitting in traffic. I can't imagine how bad it would have been without the medicine and what I would have done. I was on a bridge, so I couldn't have even gotten off! Now I'm in the office but so out of it from the Codeine, I'm struggling to concentrate. :wacko: My boss is pushing for me to finish two additional projects he gave me at the last minute before I go... but I mean SERIOUSLY? I'm SUPER unimpressed with him right now. I'm in my last week, being induced on Sunday, and instead of letting me just deal with my normal day to day work and give new extra projects to the person covering for me while I'm out he gives them to ME. :growlmad:


----------



## missbabes

I think I'm officially started to get bored of being pregnant now. Then again that could be down to being asked every single day from family members on whether I'm getting any signs. I'm not even overdue yet, but I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if I do go over.


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations SaraVO! I'm so glad he is here safe and sound! Hope your recovery goes well!


----------



## Powell130

Congrats Sara!!!!

Keep us updated Christie!!


----------



## Aneesa_09

my midwife gave me a sweep today due to the agony I am in since my fall yesterday.. Fxd it gets things movinggggg :)

Congrats Sara x


----------



## hellojello25

Congrats SaraVO!! I hope you are resting and recovering well. I can't wait to see a pic of Sebastian!!

KatieMK - I'm sorry you're going through that. It sounds rough! Can you talk to your boss and maybe go out a few days early?

I had my 39 week appointment yesterday and still no dilation. The doctor said not to put too much stock into that though. I made an appointment for next week for a check-up and a nonstress test. If he hasn't made an appearance by then, I'll have to fill out the paperwork for an induction as they'll want to induce me at 41 weeks. But I've heard most babies come in 3 days on either side of their due date, and his is Saturday, so I'm hoping we don't get that far. But I haven't even really been getting any contractions. I'll get Braxton Hicks every once in a while, but nothing major. My body really doesn't seem close to labor as I feel great for the most part. Oh well, I'll have my little guy in my arms in less than two weeks for sure!


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulation Sara.


----------



## hellojello25

So I need some advice ladies!

I just went to the bathroom and there was a bright red blood spot on the toilet paper when I wiped. The spot was small, like smaller than a fingertip, and when I wiped again there was nothing. Normally I would call the doctor anyways, however I recently started a course of antibiotics for a UTI and one of the side effects is genital itching. And boy did it ever itch! So I scratched it and probably damaged some sensitive areas. But it stopped itching a few days ago and I definitely haven't scratched in over 24 hours. I'm debating whether or not to call my OB.

I have a pad on now and I'm waiting 20-30 minutes before going to the bathroom again to see if there's more blood. If there is, I will call the doctor right away. But I wanted to know if anyone else has ever had this situation? It's just such a small amount of blood...

Edit: I also had a cervical exam yesterday and it hurt a hell of a lot more than normal. I don't know if that matters or not.


----------



## StephtheHiker

My midwife said without me prompting that if I had any bleeding without cramping or reduced fetal movement, that it was normal. Even knowing that blood makes me nervous though. Can't hurt to call


----------



## Eleonora

hellojello...it sounds like the famous "bloody show," doesn't it? Just a teeny bit of blood that comes from your cervix preparing for labor.


----------



## Oldermummy78

I had blood spots and when I wiped and they were-very interested as to why and did tests maybe check just in case honey? 
Good luck 
Congrats sara x


----------



## banana07

Hellojello. For me it doesn't sound like anything to worry about but I am not a worrier and would hate to be the reason u don't get checked if need too. If u were itching before with antibiotics maybe u just took the scab (sorry sounds awful) of a scratch. Did it def come from inside u??

Have u had a sweep or anything? 

I lost my plug in one go with my first 3 weeks before Labour and it was a big blob of blood so a wee drop is probably ok?? 

At this stage your cervix is constantly changing and moving.

Anything since??


----------



## princess2406

Personally I would get it checked out as the tiniest bit of blood would worry me when pregnant. It's probably nothing but will put your mind at rest at least x


----------



## Kay0102

I posted recently about some fresh bleeding. Midwife wasnt concerned as long as no other symptoms. 

I am seeing my consultant tomorrow to go over the final info for my natural birth after 2 sections. Im really hoping for a sweep but got a feeling baby will be too high. I have 2 days left at work to get through and then I finish until Feb 2017. Sounds so far away but I know how fast it will go! I am so ready to have this baby now but just know I'll go overdue for a 3rd time xx


----------



## emma4g63

Kay its my last day at work tommorow too until feb 2017

Soubds long but its not ur right

I only had 4 months with dd so ill really appreviate this...

Im so over working
Xxx 
Opefully u wont go overdue hun x im prayin i wont


----------



## banana07

Oh! I just had a fully bloody show! No pains bar the usual so trying not to get excited. But OMG!! 

with ds1 it happened weeks before but with ds2 it happened in early Labour just a few hours before he was born. 

I know nothing is actually happening and only go's know why I'm so surprised because I am due tomorrow but I am really freaking out here!! Aaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Ganton

I'd personally get any fresh bleeding checked out, or at least call to ask if it needs to be be looked at, but I've had I bleeding throughout any of my pregnancies so it would be something that would surprise me.

Good luck, Banana, a full bloody show is definitely progress even if it's not immediate.


----------



## emma4g63

Good bannana xxx excitin indeed xx


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck banana07. Hope this is the start of things for you.


----------



## Kay0102

emma4g63 said:


> Kay its my last day at work tommorow too until feb 2017
> 
> Soubds long but its not ur right
> 
> I only had 4 months with dd so ill really appreviate this...
> 
> Im so over working
> Xxx
> Opefully u wont go overdue hun x im prayin i wont

Exciting! No more work for a while. Although the school runs means you still have to be out the house at stupid oclock and I'll probably have to get up earlier BUT its not work woop haha.

Couldn't imagine only having 4 months, i finished 4 weeks before with DS1 and he came 2 weeks late so 6 weeks wasted he was only just 8 months and that was hard enough. 

Fingers crossed our babies are well behaved I've been left clinging onto the fact this is a girl and us females are better at timekeeping than males haha x


----------



## xSweetTartx

Good luck banana!!!
----------------------------------
Tomorrow's the big day for me! Hopefully it will go faster than my son's. The time to beat is 18 hours. :haha: I have spent all day cuddling him and enjoying our time together. He definitely knows something is up. I am so paranoid about his comfort that I have typed and printed care sheets outlining his schedule, food, favorite things to do etc. :rofl: I just want to make sure his day is as normal as possible as we are not often apart.


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck tomorrow sweettart. Hope all goes well.


----------



## banana07

Good luck sweet tart!! &#10084; 

First night in ages I haven't had contractions at this time of night typical. Although my stomach is in such knots from nerves and adrenaline I probably wouldn't tell. 

Trying to keep my phone charged and frantically Google at the same time!! 

We get 26 weeks maternity here with 230euro pay a week from state some employers top up to your normal wage but very very few. We have to take 2 weeks before due date so if go on time baby is 5.5 months going back or if over could be 5 months. We can take an extra 16 weeks but it's totally unpaid most don't take it.


----------



## Powell130

xSweetTartx said:


> Good luck banana!!!
> ----------------------------------
> Tomorrow's the big day for me! Hopefully it will go faster than my son's. The time to beat is 18 hours. :haha: I have spent all day cuddling him and enjoying our time together. He definitely knows something is up. I am so paranoid about his comfort that I have typed and printed care sheets outlining his schedule, food, favorite things to do etc. :rofl: I just want to make sure his day is as normal as possible as we are not often apart.

Good luck tomorrow!!!! I hope it goes quick and smooth for you Hun!! 

That's a good idea about having a schedule persay to keep his day as normal as possible! I hope it helps ease your apprehension about being apart!!


----------



## Christie2011

xSweetTartx said:


> Good luck banana!!!
> ----------------------------------
> Tomorrow's the big day for me! Hopefully it will go faster than my son's. The time to beat is 18 hours. :haha: I have spent all day cuddling him and enjoying our time together. He definitely knows something is up. I am so paranoid about his comfort that I have typed and printed care sheets outlining his schedule, food, favorite things to do etc. :rofl: I just want to make sure his day is as normal as possible as we are not often apart.

I typed up something similar for my mom who has been watching my boys this week. I've never spent the night away from my youngest boy. Tonight is the first night. 


My baby girls were born via section this afternoon. Section went well and so far I'm feeling pretty good. Baby A (Ella) is 6lb 1oz, Baby B (Lydia) is 6lbs 15oz. Lydia is deffinately a lot bigger than Ella. I'm happy with my decision to do a section to avoid any possible complications Lydia may have caused by being so much bigger.

Both have already latched and ate their share. Ella more than Lydia, which is good since she jas more catching up to do. Both took a little extra time to clear some extra fluid out of their lungs, but otherwise are doing great. We all should be able to go home Friday.


----------



## missbabes

Congratulations Christie! :flower:

When you said that there was going to be a size difference between your twins I didn't imagine for one second that it would be nearly a pound difference!


----------



## missbabes

So this evening I was been having a good ole rock about on the ball, and had to stop as it suddenly felt like I had something sticking out within my lady bits. I couldn't sit or stand properly for a while. Not felt anything like it before, might as well have had a tennis ball or something up there. DS never engaged so I'm now wondering if that's what it was. Still feeling very weird down there.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thank you everyone! I am about to get my son ready for bed and it is hitting me pretty hard. Ah hormones :haha:
-----------------------------
A huge congratulations Christie. I hope you and the girls are well :hugs:
-----------------------------
I plan on updating my progress tomorrow as much as possible. :) I imagine I will have time to kill before anything exciting happens. I am supposed to call L&D in the morning at 6 to "make sure a bed is open". There better be! :haha:


----------



## hal423

Congrats Christie! So glad they're doing well!

Good luck tomorrow sweet tart!


----------



## Brunette_21

Yep sweettart i go in tomorrow night my last time was 21 hours xx tomorrow during day spending a fun time feeding ducks etc with wee one before i go to the hospital and she has a sleep over at nanas and papas xx


----------



## Powell130

Congrats Christie!!!! 

Good luck tomorrow ladies!!!

AFM - 39 week appt tomorrow and I just know my doc is going to bring up induction again tomorrow and look at me crazy when I refuse :haha: I am gonna see if he'll strip my membranes tho. Talked to our agent earlier and we should be able to close on the house mid week next week! Finally! I want him to stay in til then but I don't wanna wait til 40 weeks to get my membranes stripped if that makes any sense lol


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Christie.


----------



## Christie2011

Welcome Ella Lee (left) and Lydia Ann (right). Ella is older by a minute, 6 lbs 1oz, 20 1/4". Lydia is a chunker at 6lbs 15oz, 20". We are all doing great!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2780.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Powell130

Oh Christie they're beautiful!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Omg christie pefect lil girlies xxx 


Sweettart good luck hun xx


----------



## princess2406

Congrats Christie they are beautiful!


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations sara and Christie!!!


----------



## Bekah78

They're gorgeous Christie.


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations Christie, they are absolutely beautiful!

Good luck sweet tart :)


----------



## Powell130

If these contractions don't fizzle out, I'm going to have hubs take me to the hospital before he goes to work. I'm not gonna have him stay unless I'm a few centimeters more than I was last check so he's not missing work for another false alarm. His work is about 20-25 mins (I'm sure he'd make it about 15mins if it turns out to be actual labor :haha: ) away so he won't be far. I have a dr appt at 10AM but gonna miss it unless they ease up in the next few hours. Its almost 4AM and they've been getting more intense over the last few hours. Hubs will be up in 2 hours so unless something obvious happens I'm gonna let him sleep and we'll go shortly after. He has to be at work at 9 so that should be plenty of time to get to the hospital and at least have my cervix checked to see if they've been doing anything!


----------



## emma4g63

Very exciting powrell lets ope its the real thing eek.!!! :)


----------



## Kay0102

Good luck to all those with promising signs and congrats to new Mummys! 

I had my consultant appt, gave me a sweep said I'm 1.5cm at -3 station. My babies never engage anyway. Had absolutely zero symptoms since sweep and no loss of plug, bleeding or anything but she felt babies head lol. Booked in to go back a week today praying she is here before then. It's a race against time for my VBA2C x


----------



## Eleonora

Those lovely twin girls bring tears to my eyes! What is with these pregnancy hormones? Or maybe they are just the sweetest thing. Congratulations Christie!


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck kay hun get walking lol xxx 
:)

Rockin awayxx


----------



## Powell130

Ugh. They went back to being 10-12 mins apart like they have all week so I'm just gonna go to my check up as scheduled and go from there. I lost a little bit of plug last night and some more just now so that gives me a little hope that the contractions may have progressed me a little. Let's hope I'm more than 2CM and 75% effaced! But not too much so that my doc sends me to the hospital since I'm not having him deliver me :haha:


----------



## banana07

Congrats Christie they really are just gorgeous!! &#10084; 

Kay u are exactly the same as me -3 etc... I got my sweep Tuesday nothing much happened I presumed it didn't work well I still dint know but I has a huge bloody show last night about 9pm now nothing since but baby has def dropped lower !! Fx for us!! 

Ugh Powell not again. All my aches and pains have disappeared I dint know what's more frustrating pains or no pains!! 

Today is our wedding anniversary and due date. I didn't make any plans as I had presumed I'd be busy but mammy text last night to say if we wanted to go out she would mind they boys. So I've made plans to go for dinner in the hope that Murphy's law will kick on and baby will interrupt plans!!


----------



## missbabes

Does seem to be lot of us being taunted by our babies.

I'm very convinced that little one is at least partly engaged. Bump has dropped a lot and I didn't think I could even do that any more than I had been. BH's have gotten very persistent, more than normal, back ache comes and goes, can't stand for more than a couple of minutes from the pressure, and then very low cramping too.


----------



## xSweetTartx

On my cellphone so I appologise for any typos. I am really excited because instead of pitocin right away we are doing the bulb and maybe some gel! Hurt quite a bit getting it in but if this can go naturally i will be over the moon


----------



## Bekah78

That's great sweettart. Hope all goes well. Hope jasmine arrives soon for you.


----------



## missbabes

xSweetTartx said:


> On my cellphone so I appologise for any typos. I am really excited because instead of pitocin right away we are doing the bulb and maybe some gel! Hurt quite a bit getting it in but if this can go naturally i will be over the moon

Good luck to you :thumbup:


----------



## Powell130

Good luck SweetTart!!!!!


----------



## princess2406

Mw went well, still 2cm so had another sweep. 3rd time lucky hopefully! Induction booked for next Thursday. Mixed feelings as I don't want to be induced but the thought of going another week over just makes me feel so miserable x


----------



## princess2406

xSweetTartx said:


> On my cellphone so I appologise for any typos. I am really excited because instead of pitocin right away we are doing the bulb and maybe some gel! Hurt quite a bit getting it in but if this can go naturally i will be over the moon

Good luck sweettart!


----------



## Christie2011

Lydia is having glucose issues. She's headed to NICU for treatment. Was told her shortest stay would be two days if she takes to treatment right away.


----------



## Bekah78

Fingers crossed Lydia responds well and is out of nicu soon. Hope they don't struggle to settle with not having their twin close by?!


----------



## StephtheHiker

banana07 said:


> Congrats Christie they really are just gorgeous!! &#10084;
> 
> Kay u are exactly the same as me -3 etc... I got my sweep Tuesday nothing much happened I presumed it didn't work well I still dint know but I has a huge bloody show last night about 9pm now nothing since but baby has def dropped lower !! Fx for us!!
> 
> Ugh Powell not again. All my aches and pains have disappeared I dint know what's more frustrating pains or no pains!!
> 
> Today is our wedding anniversary and due date. I didn't make any plans as I had presumed I'd be busy but mammy text last night to say if we wanted to go out she would mind they boys. So I've made plans to go for dinner in the hope that Murphy's law will kick on and baby will interrupt plans!!

It's our anniversary too! Though due date is next week. How many years? We are also going on a date night!! So excited!

Congrats sweettart on no pitocin yet!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Checking in! The bulb fell out and my waters went with it! Thought I had to pee, got more than I bargained for. :haha: They are letting my body do it's own thing and we will see how I progress! 5cm dilated and no need for pain relief so far. Last time it took 8 hours for my water to go. This time it took 3 hours and 10 minutes!


----------



## babyjan

xSweetTartx said:


> Checking in! The bulb fell out and my waters went with it! Thought I had to pee, got more than I bargained for. :haha: They are letting my body do it's own thing and we will see how I progress! 5cm dilated and no need for pain relief so far. Last time it took 8 hours for my water to go. This time it took 3 hours and 10 minutes!

Oh wow! Hope it's not much longer before you meet your baby x


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Good luck sweet tart :)

Hope all things go well Christie! Xx

Afm i woke up about half hr ago (2:30am) with cramps and backache. Now having mildly painful contractions about 6min apart...hoping this isn't another false start. Pain is enough for me to be rocking...like really bad period pain. Gaaahhh...another is comong now.


----------



## Bekah78

good luck hopeful cat. Hope all goes well if this is the start of things for you. 

Just noticed your footer. Looks like you've had a similar journey to us. Bet you can't wait to meet your little
Miracle. I know I can't :)


----------



## Kay0102

Good luck Sweettart!!

Christie I hope Lydia is back with you all soon. 

I had my sweep at 9.30am and at 2pm I started bleeding a little. Fresh red along with brown plug. I'm so accustomed to them now though and them not working that I am very confident this won't. Hubby off to watch football so I'm enjoying a bowl of cereal then a long bath xx


----------



## hellojello25

Good luck Sweettart!!! I hope everything is going well!

Still just waiting over here. Last night I took the dog for a walk and got BF to DTD and still nothing. This morning I did get some rhythmic contractions about every 12 minutes for a little over an hour, but they fizzled out and weren't painful. At least I'm finally getting something though! As of yesterday, I didn't even really know what a contraction felt like because I hadn't had any. :wacko:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck sweet tart good luck Kay enjoy your warm bath!
Hope Lydia is back soon with you Christie x


----------



## Brunette_21

Well thats me in and strapped up to monitor before they check where im at before beginning inducement xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## Bekah78

Brunette_21 said:


> Well thats me in and strapped up to monitor before they check where im at before beginning inducement xx fingers crossed xx

Best of luck. Xx


----------



## Powell130

I had my 39 week check up this morning. 2 1/2CM and 80% effaced. Uterus measured 36 week so she did a growth scan and baby boy is in the 7th percentile so she diagnosed IUGR and wants to induce Monday morning. I'm at the other hospital now to get a second opinion before I make a decision
Freaking out


----------



## princess2406

Brunette_21 said:


> Well thats me in and strapped up to monitor before they check where im at before beginning inducement xx fingers crossed xx

Good luck!


----------



## princess2406

Powell130 said:


> I had my 39 week check up this morning. 2 1/2CM and 80% effaced. Uterus measured 36 week so she did a growth scan and baby boy is in the 7th percentile so she diagnosed IUGR and wants to induce Monday morning. I'm at the other hospital now to get a second opinion before I make a decision
> Freaking out

Oh wow good luck, so many of these April babies being induced!


----------



## Bekah78

Powell130 said:


> I had my 39 week check up this morning. 2 1/2CM and 80% effaced. Uterus measured 36 week so she did a growth scan and baby boy is in the 7th percentile so she diagnosed IUGR and wants to induce Monday morning. I'm at the other hospital now to get a second opinion before I make a decision
> Freaking out

Oh no, Fingers crossed the second opinion is better. Good luck!


----------



## emma4g63

Sweettart good luck hun xxx ur doin amazing xx

Christie hope lydias okxx

Brunette good lyck too xx

Powell aww bless u hun hope all is ok...xxxx 

Kay sounds promising u never kno xx


----------



## SaraVO

It's looking like I have to have a blood transfusion later tonight. Sebastian is becoming an amazing eater I'm going to try and feed him again in just a minute. He is amazing. Incredible. Worth all of the complications and scary moments.
 



Attached Files:







CAM000091.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11









CAM000081.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emma4g63

Gorgeous sarah hope ur ok xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Wow look at all that hair. Sebastian is gorgeous.


----------



## Marumi

SaraVO said:


> It's looking like I have to have a blood transfusion later tonight. Sebastian is becoming an amazing eater I'm going to try and feed him again in just a minute. He is amazing. Incredible. Worth all of the complications and scary moments.

I hope you'll be better soon! :hugs:



Powell130 said:


> I had my 39 week check up this morning. 2 1/2CM and 80% effaced. Uterus measured 36 week so she did a growth scan and baby boy is in the 7th percentile so she diagnosed IUGR and wants to induce Monday morning. I'm at the other hospital now to get a second opinion before I make a decision
> Freaking out

Hope the second opinion is better, that sounds scary :(



Brunette_21 said:


> Well thats me in and strapped up to monitor before they check where im at before beginning inducement xx fingers crossed xx

Good Luck!!:thumbup:



xSweetTartx said:


> Checking in! The bulb fell out and my waters went with it! Thought I had to pee, got more than I bargained for. :haha: They are letting my body do it's own thing and we will see how I progress! 5cm dilated and no need for pain relief so far. Last time it took 8 hours for my water to go. This time it took 3 hours and 10 minutes!

That sounds promising! Good Luck!:kiss:



Christie2011 said:


> Lydia is having glucose issues. She's headed to NICU for treatment. Was told her shortest stay would be two days if she takes to treatment right away.

I hope she'll be better in no time!


----------



## banana07

Oh ladies lots of activity on here 

Christie, I hope ye are all ok x 

Steph we are 4 years today and I just realised through Facebook that a friends anniversary is today too! I was texting another friend about us going for dinner and she said have dessert first, wasn't sure what she was raving about but them she said she is still raging she never got her brownie. Yes she went into Labour during her main course and baby was born 1hour later!! But thankfully I got through dinner ok and no signs of anything since! I am meant to be on hunger strike tho I'm terrified of pooing in Labour silly I know but the thought if it fills me with more dread then Labour! 

Hellojello, all contractions are good hopefully moving baby down further! 

Kay u are so funny exactly like me again cereal and baths are my life right now!! 

Hopeful cat. Fx this is it for u and all goes quickly and smoothly! 

Sweet tart, 5cm wow I was screaming in a wheelchair when I got to hospital with ds2 and was only 4cm I couldn't open my eyes with the pain!! Go u!!! &#128513;


----------



## Marumi

Everything very quiet over here, no signs and symptoms of labor or anything progressing, no more heavy feeling or pressure either. :shrug: Guess that's good and I'll make it to 41 weeks.
I did the math and it's been two weeks since I fractured my ribs...this sure takes time to heal. Feels better but labor right now does not seem possible..


----------



## banana07

Good luck brunette! 

Powell sorry I dint know what IUGR is?? Hope second opinion is good. Keep us updated x 

Oh Sara he just looks like a Sebastian!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats Christie the girls are beautiful! I hope Lydia responds well and can be home with you soon! 

SweetTart I hope this is it for you! Come on baby!

Hopeful Cat I hope it's the real deal and not another false start. 

Powell I hope everything goes smoothly with your induction and/or the second opinion comes back differently. 

Saravo I hope your transfusion is ok. I am sorry you have to do that. Your baby is so adorable!!

So many promising things! Let's all have our babies today! :winkwink:

I have had seriously swollen feet. Yesterday my toes on my left foot went numb and the tops of my feet also. It was terrible. Today swollen again. 

I also have had these pains off and on in my pelvis, basically period pains. But today they were lower, felt like they were in my vagina and it was a burning/pressure feeling. Haven't felt this before. I am thinking either baby is engaging or I am dilating??


----------



## laila 44

Powell130 said:


> I had my 39 week check up this morning. 2 1/2CM and 80% effaced. Uterus measured 36 week so she did a growth scan and baby boy is in the 7th percentile so she diagnosed IUGR and wants to induce Monday morning. I'm at the other hospital now to get a second opinion before I make a decision
> Freaking out

Oh no! Can't they induce now?


----------



## laila 44

All the ladies in labor good luck! Stalking this thread!! 

Saravo- Sebastian is just gorgeous xx


----------



## Qmama79

banana07 said:


> Oh ladies lots of activity on here
> 
> Christie, I hope ye are all ok x
> 
> Steph we are 4 years today and I just realised through Facebook that a friends anniversary is today too! I was texting another friend about us going for dinner and she said have dessert first, wasn't sure what she was raving about but them she said she is still raging she never got her brownie. Yes she went into Labour during her main course and baby was born 1hour later!! But thankfully I got through dinner ok and no signs of anything since! I am meant to be on hunger strike tho I'm terrified of pooing in Labour silly I know but the thought if it fills me with more dread then Labour!
> 
> Hellojello, all contractions are good hopefully moving baby down further!
> 
> Kay u are so funny exactly like me again cereal and baths are my life right now!!
> 
> Hopeful cat. Fx this is it for u and all goes quickly and smoothly!
> 
> Sweet tart, 5cm wow I was screaming in a wheelchair when I got to hospital with ds2 and was only 4cm I couldn't open my eyes with the pain!! Go u!!! &#128513;

Hi! I know what you mean!! I didn't have a clear out before labour and felt super constipated. I apologized to the nurses & doc in advance. I unfortunately was not joking and pooped every time I pushed fr an hour. 'I'm sorry, I warned you...' Was all I cld mutter... My OH was not allowed to look down ... In order to save what will be left of a future sex life. X


----------



## Qmama79

Marumi said:


> Everything very quiet over here, no signs and symptoms of labor or anything progressing, no more heavy feeling or pressure either. :shrug: Guess that's good and I'll make it to 41 weeks.
> I did the math and it's been two weeks since I fractured my ribs...this sure takes time to heal. Feels better but labor right now does not seem possible..

That's great news!! X


----------



## Powell130

No need to induce me. Second opinion came back at 20%th percentile. Which makes me feel all the more better about my decision to change where im delivering last minute and confirms my not trusting my current docs. The good hospital is having me come back tomorrow for a more in depth scan vs a growth scan they did today. I feel sooo much more comfortable at that hospital and my treatment!


----------



## hal423

Great news Powell!

Beautiful baby Sara!

Good luck to all the mamas in labor! Can't wait for updates :)


----------



## Christie2011

Lydia would not nurse for me tonight. She has only been on a glucose drip for the past10 or so hours. She needs to start eating before they wean her off. I did get a bunch of pumped ccolostrum for her so hopefully she takes that tonight. 

But now Ella is having glucose issues. Im waiting to see if she'll need to go to NICU too. They were supposed to retest her 25 mins ago. I haven't heard anything back yet. Im taking that as not a good sign. She's is a better eater though. I'm having a really hard time with my babies being sick.


----------



## SaraVO

Thanks ladies I think he is plenty beautiful we are in love. Completely


----------



## Qmama79

Christie2011 said:


> Lydia would not nurse for me tonight. She has only been on a glucose drip for the past10 or so hours. She needs to start eating before they wean her off. I did get a bunch of pumped ccolostrum for her so hopefully she takes that tonight.
> 
> But now Ella is having glucose issues. Im waiting to see if she'll need to go to NICU too. They were supposed to retest her 25 mins ago. I haven't heard anything back yet. Im taking that as not a good sign. She's is a better eater though. I'm having a really hard time with my babies being sick.

You will get through this & take your babies home soon. Sometimes it takes little babies a bit of time to get going. Big Hug!! Xx


----------



## Qmama79

Powell130 said:


> No need to induce me. Second opinion came back at 20%th percentile. Which makes me feel all the more better about my decision to change where im delivering last minute and confirms my not trusting my current docs. The good hospital is having me come back tomorrow for a more in depth scan vs a growth scan they did today. I feel sooo much more comfortable at that hospital and my treatment!

Hip hip hurray!!


----------



## Qmama79

Just wanted to share that Quinn is doing great. Unfortunately I got the news that the heel prick test showed positive for vclad - a rare genetic disorder. We retested today & we're seeing specialist next week. We're praying it's a false positive, and if not, we're happy it's been discovered so early so we can manage the condition. 
He won't be able to break down fat fr energy, so he doesn't have a back up, especially when he gets ill he will need IV glucose. 
We will know fr sure next week if something is wrong... Feeling very nervous.


----------



## Powell130

Qmama79 said:


> Just wanted to share that Quinn is doing great. Unfortunately I got the news that the heel prick test showed positive for vclad - a rare genetic disorder. We retested today & we're seeing specialist next week. We're praying it's a false positive, and if not, we're happy it's been discovered so early so we can manage the condition.
> He won't be able to break down fat fr energy, so he doesn't have a back up, especially when he gets ill he will need IV glucose.
> We will know fr sure next week if something is wrong... Feeling very nervous.

Fingers crossed its a false positive! ! :hug:


----------



## Misscalais

Aww i hope all these ill babies are better soon!!!! 

SaraVo your little guy is gorgeous.

Powell glad you don't have to be induced, i don't trust growth scans very much. They can be so wrong, my nephew was estimated he would be 7 plus pound. He ended up 5lb a week over due. Could you imagine how little he would have been if say she had of been induced at 39 weeks.
Hopefully though your little one decides to arrive soon so you don't have to worry about it any more.

AFM my mum goes home tomorrow, so will just be me and my 4 kids most of the time :shock: im terrified! Shes been doing most of the cooking and washing. Minds my little one while i nurse the baby in my room. My big boys are pretty easy but just trying to keep my 2 year old occupied and not feeling left out is hard work. One more week left of school holidays. 
But is breast feeding beautifully though and only lost 110 grams she will be back up to birth weigh next weigh in. She has a slight heart murmur that we have to get listen to in the next 4 weeks. Dr wasn't worried and said it was very, very slight but still a worry for me!
We have been co sleeping as well which is something i don't normally do with my kids but i feel like i need her right near me at the night time. We have a king bed so it makes it easier.
I hope DH will get an appointment to get the snip soon too.


----------



## StephtheHiker

All these sick babies makes my heart hurt for you worried mamas. Hoping everything works out well for you and your new growing families, that these tests are false positives, glucose issues resolved asap, and hearts beat steadily on.

That's so funny it was our 4th year anniversary too! We went out for dessert so no labor there... Dtd last night and here I am sleepless again and nothing. Oh well! Just in pain and ready to be done. All things considered, insomnia and SPD pain are really really minor problems to have!


----------



## Bekah78

Just been to see the midwife, and it has been confirmed that babies head is now engaged. If baby not here by Wednesday I'll be having a sweep to see if can get things moving before having to be induced. 

Thinking of all you ladies who've got babies that aren't too well just now. Hope they're all better soon xx


----------



## emma4g63

Thinkin of u ladies with babies being poorly....
Everything will be ok xxxx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

These April babies sure are misbehaving!

I'm exhausted emotionally and physically. 12hrs of some really intense and frequent prodromal labour. Now...nothing but a few now and again and not as intense. Back to the waiting game :(. its 7:50pm and I've been up since 2:30am when the pain forced me to get out of bed. I have excrutiating af usually and this was far far worse...pain down my thighs, moaning and one even caused an excrutiating cramp in my back that took half hr to release and caused some tears! Prodromal labour sucks.


----------



## Bekah78

Hugs hopeful cat. Hope the pain eases so you can build up your strength again. Would a soak in the bath help?


----------



## Eleonora

Qmama- I can't find anything specific about false positives for VCLAD, but I'm glad some kind of double checking is part of the diagnostic procedure and it sounds like coping with VCLAD is totally doable like you said. In general the metabolic disorder false positives outweigh the actual cases, more than 10 to one and there are also varying degrees of severity. Keeping fingers crossed! 

Christie: Scary to hear that Lydia and Ella and having trouble stabilizing their glucose levels. It sounds like you are getting attentive care though so don't be worried. Lots of newborns are in and out of the hospital for jaundice and other things in the first few days. 

Powell: I'm losing track of who needs an induction and why so it is great to see that the advice you got has been superseded by a second opinion. Definitely go for that farther hospital!

SaraVO: Congratulations on your beautiful baby!


----------



## Powell130

Lots of plug loss since right before I left the hospital yesterday! Some bloody, some not; some old blood, some new! I hope this baby decides to come on his own soon!!!


----------



## Natasha2605

My baby girl is here. She is tiny - 6lbs 11oz which was unexpected since her sisters were both over 8lbs. 

They broke my waters at 10pm last night after I was in for monitoring for reduced movements. She was born at 04.13am. Breastfeeding is going fabulous and we are just getting ready to go home to meet her big sisters. 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/5C8C4786-24EA-4BD1-BAD9-ECFE83FEF074_zpsjht292gi.jpg

Will catch up on everyone else later on. I'm absolutely shattered. Have slept 3 hours in the last 48 :sleep:


----------



## Eleonora

Natasha! She is fantastic. Rest up and Good work, Mama!


----------



## emma4g63

Wow natasha amazing ..
Shes beautiful xx


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Natasha.


----------



## Ganton

Congratulations, Natasha, she's lovely.


----------



## banana07

Christie, I hope the girls are ok soon x 

Qmama also hoping Quinn is ok and gets whatever help he needs x 

Powell I hope it us for you soon. I'm officially over 40+1 by this exact time with ds2 I was in the hospital nearly ready to push! But nothing seems to be happening here. I can't do much just mopped 3 floors not much and oh the period cramps after so so sore &#128532;


----------



## banana07

Oh Natasha what a surprise. She us gorgeous! Any name yet?? Hope u get some sleep!


----------



## Qmama79

Beautiful baby , Natasha! Xx


----------



## Christie2011

Ella worked her feedings like a champ through the night and kept her glucose levels up. She did not need to go to NICU. Lydia started eating again and kept what I pumpedfor her down. One of the reasons she was moved to NICU was because she was spitting up the formula they gave her when they tried to get her levels up.

Still waiting to see if any of us will be released today. I'm bored now with hospital confinement. And miss my boys.


----------



## hal423

Sounds like they're doing so much better Christie - great news!

Congrats Natasha - she's beautiful!

I am anxiously awaiting Monday for my c section - get checked in at 10:30 and operation should start at 12:30.

Yesterday was my last day of work and using today to clean and get more organized (and get a much needed mani/pedi &#128512;). My parents arrive tomorrow night so they can stay with my daughter while we're in the hospital.


----------



## Marumi

Qmama79 said:


> Just wanted to share that Quinn is doing great. Unfortunately I got the news that the heel prick test showed positive for vclad - a rare genetic disorder. We retested today & we're seeing specialist next week. We're praying it's a false positive, and if not, we're happy it's been discovered so early so we can manage the condition.
> He won't be able to break down fat fr energy, so he doesn't have a back up, especially when he gets ill he will need IV glucose.
> We will know fr sure next week if something is wrong... Feeling very nervous.

I hope it isn't vclad! :(


----------



## emma4g63

Christie bless u i bet its hard not jus bein able to go home xc l ope lydias better and ur allowed out xxx


Hal not long for u at all now xx


----------



## Mikihob

Congratulations, she is beautiful Natasha. :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

She's beautiful Natasha!!!!


----------



## Christie2011

I learned glucose levels need to be stable for 24 hours before they'll release either baby. So if Ella is stable today she can go home tomorrow. Lydia still needs to be weaned off iv glucose, but she is doing v well so dr said to try weaning twice as fast. Which will get her off iv at midnight. Then if she's stable tomorrow she can come home Sunday.

Which means since neither of my babies can go home tonight I wont push for my own discharge today.

Since Lydia is in NICU, the hospital has ordered that I have a breast pump. so they are going to deal directly with my insurance and vendor and get one delivered to my house. Lydia will be home by time it comes but it will be handy to have. Especially after i go back to work.


----------



## missbabes

Congrats Natasha, what a lovely surprise!

Sorry to hear there are so many unwell little ones. Hope they all get better, and same for mums too :flower:

AFM I'm so uncomfortable now, and very ready to have this baby. For 3 nights running I've had such a painful pressure and period type cramps in the evening, but every time they've disappeared by the morning. Last night I felt so strange down there it felt like my waters were about to break at any second. Gonna be brave and have a curry tonight, but not going to hold my breath. Really can see myself attending my next midwife appointment on Wednesday, and by that point I'll be 3 days over.


----------



## princess2406

I'm going to be induced tomorrow after 4th episode of rfm today. Mixed feelings as I wanted to start labour naturally, but I understand that at this point being a week overdue it's not a good idea to wait it out. I was booked for induction for Thursday next week anyway. I was 2cm at my check up yesterday and cervix soft and baby really low down so I'm hoping it will be a positive process and all go smoothly!


----------



## missbabes

princess2406 said:


> I'm going to be induced tomorrow after 4th episode of rfm today. Mixed feelings as I wanted to start labour naturally, but I understand that at this point being a week overdue it's not a good idea to wait it out. I was booked for induction for Thursday next week anyway. I was 2cm at my check up yesterday and cervix soft and baby really low down so I'm hoping it will be a positive process and all go smoothly!

Good luck to you :flower:


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck tomorrow princess. 

Hope your girls can go home soon Christie.


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck princessxx


----------



## hal423

Good luck princess!


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> My baby girl is here. She is tiny - 6lbs 11oz which was unexpected since her sisters were both over 8lbs.
> 
> They broke my waters at 10pm last night after I was in for monitoring for reduced movements. She was born at 04.13am. Breastfeeding is going fabulous and we are just getting ready to go home to meet her big sisters.
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/5C8C4786-24EA-4BD1-BAD9-ECFE83FEF074_zpsjht292gi.jpg
> 
> Will catch up on everyone else later on. I'm absolutely shattered. Have slept 3 hours in the last 48 :sleep:

Woo hoo. Congratulations, shes beautiful. Hope you get some sleep soon.


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck princess


----------



## Powell130

In depth scan today has baby boy in the 27th percentile where my doc had him in the 7th and diagnosed IUGR and wanted to induce Monday morning.
Needless to say I won't be going back to that office SMDH
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160415_150641.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20160415_150727.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bekah78

At least it confirms your thoughts about the Dr you were under. No wonder you're opting for a different hospital. Have you moved house yet?


----------



## Powell130

Bekah78 said:


> At least it confirms your thoughts about the Dr you were under. No wonder you're opting for a different hospital. Have you moved house yet?

Yes! I feel better knowing my worries were justified! The first thing the doc said when she came in to go over the results today was "you were right. Your baby is not IUGR" 

Ugh, no. The loan officer is dragging her feet on getting the last few things she needs. Makes me frustrated because the closing attorney has had the stuff she needs for ovef a week! And she will need at least three business days to for the underwriter to review everything once she gets it! So MAYBE we will close toward the end of the week next week but my luck it'll be the last week of April.... we were supposed to close no later than April 15th. 

I lost a huge chunk of plug this morning! Blood streaked and everything. I want this baby outta me but really hope he hangs out until we close on the house but with it keeping getting delayed, idk if thats gonna happen :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

Holy cervix pain. Its actually making me say OUCH and a few cuss words outloud :haha: usually i just get quiet and breathe like thru contractions but this shit hurts. It feels like its going with his movements so wtf is it? Is he trying to engage more maybe? Am i feeling it more because my plug came out this morning? :shrug: i have no clue farther than OMG THIS HURTS. But feels like a silly reason to go to the hospital so unless something significant happens i suppose i'll sit here cussing lol


----------



## emma4g63

Cute piccies powell xxx

Glad hes measuring good xx


----------



## Kay0102

It's all go on here at the moment. So exciting!
Absolutely nothing to report here so looks like I'll be checking in to the overdue club for a 3rd time haha x


----------



## emma4g63

Bless u kay i av to say im not looking forward to overdue club myself!! 
Its the worst !!


----------



## Kay0102

emma4g63 said:


> Bless u kay i av to say im not looking forward to overdue club myself!!
> Its the worst !!

Thanks hun it is but I only finished work yesterday so hopefully get a few days rest before it all kicks off. You never know, you could be surprised! xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Natasha2605 said:


> My baby girl is here. She is tiny - 6lbs 11oz which was unexpected since her sisters were both over 8lbs.
> 
> They broke my waters at 10pm last night after I was in for monitoring for reduced movements. She was born at 04.13am. Breastfeeding is going fabulous and we are just getting ready to go home to meet her big sisters.
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/5C8C4786-24EA-4BD1-BAD9-ECFE83FEF074_zpsjht292gi.jpg
> 
> Will catch up on everyone else later on. I'm absolutely shattered. Have slept 3 hours in the last 48 :sleep:

Beautiful congratulations!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Kay get dancing on you tube! Multiple people said it made the waters go :lol: 

Good luck Powell! Xx


----------



## hellojello25

It's my due date!! Little man is showing no signs of joining us here soon, but we all know how fast things can change so I'm hoping maybe he'll be here by the end of the weekend. We shall see though :)


----------



## banana07

I have been feeling super sorry for myself just about reading posts on here do sorry if I've missed anything big. 

Hellojello welcome to the overdue club!! Well unless u get a nice surprisev in next few hours!

Powell sounds like lightening crotch I get it on and off lifts me off the couch but passes again super backward in public! If it is, it's just baby hitting on sensitive nerves on cervix and hopefully moving down! 

Think my iron levels took another dip yesterday I just couldn't function, hungry but couldn't eat etc... I just feel v fuzzy. I cannot take the iron supplements as they make me vomit. 

Current dilemma. I've apt Tuesday where I imagine they will give me induction date. I really really want to avoid induction but every time I go to do home induction stuff I freak out and think why am I trying to put myself in pain!! I know home induction us the lesser or two evils but I just can't do it!! Ugh super Fed up now!


----------



## Powell130

banana07 said:


> I have been feeling super sorry for myself just about reading posts on here do sorry if I've missed anything big.
> 
> Hellojello welcome to the overdue club!! Well unless u get a nice surprisev in next few hours!
> 
> Powell sounds like lightening crotch I get it on and off lifts me off the couch but passes again super backward in public! If it is, it's just baby hitting on sensitive nerves on cervix and hopefully moving down!
> 
> Think my iron levels took another dip yesterday I just couldn't function, hungry but couldn't eat etc... I just feel v fuzzy. I cannot take the iron supplements as they make me vomit.
> 
> Current dilemma. I've apt Tuesday where I imagine they will give me induction date. I really really want to avoid induction but every time I go to do home induction stuff I freak out and think why am I trying to put myself in pain!! I know home induction us the lesser or two evils but I just can't do it!! Ugh super Fed up now!

Oh no, it was definitely not lightning crotch lol I've had that off and on this whole pregnancy and it was different than that


----------



## Powell130

banana07 said:


> I have been feeling super sorry for myself just about reading posts on here do sorry if I've missed anything big.
> 
> Hellojello welcome to the overdue club!! Well unless u get a nice surprisev in next few hours!
> 
> Powell sounds like lightening crotch I get it on and off lifts me off the couch but passes again super backward in public! If it is, it's just baby hitting on sensitive nerves on cervix and hopefully moving down!
> 
> Think my iron levels took another dip yesterday I just couldn't function, hungry but couldn't eat etc... I just feel v fuzzy. I cannot take the iron supplements as they make me vomit.
> 
> Current dilemma. I've apt Tuesday where I imagine they will give me induction date. I really really want to avoid induction but every time I go to do home induction stuff I freak out and think why am I trying to put myself in pain!! I know home induction us the lesser or two evils but I just can't do it!! Ugh super Fed up now!

You can always decline the induction and give yourself longer to go naturally! Or try nipple stimulation as it's really the only thing backed scientifically vs anecdotally to help jumpstart labor.


----------



## Christie2011

Waiting to see if Lydia gets to get out of NICU today. Can't wait til she's back rooming with her sister and I.

I'm now being treated for high blood pressure. Still being watched for pre-e signs. My swelling has gotten worse since delivery. The pain in my feet and ankels from that is on par now with the incision pain which is going away quickly.


----------



## banana07

Awww Powell I have started the nipple stimulation but once I get a contraction I freak out about going into Labour and stop!! I know its going to happen either way but to voluntarily put myself in so much pain I just can't do it!! 

I do need to cop myself on tho because I really don't want an induction!!

Christie, thinking if ye and really hope ye are all back together soon. I had no idea u could still get pre e after delivery, news to me!


----------



## emma4g63

Christie bless u i hope it all goes down to normal for you xxx


Banna i can imagibe myself doing the same..
Want labour but once i feel it coming ill back off haha

Push thru it girl x


----------



## Christie2011

banana07 said:


> Awww Powell I have started the nipple stimulation but once I get a contraction I freak out about going into Labour and stop!! I know its going to happen either way but to voluntarily put myself in so much pain I just can't do it!!
> 
> I do need to cop myself on tho because I really don't want an induction!!
> 
> Christie, thinking if ye and really hope ye are all back together soon. I had no idea u could still get pre e after delivery, news to me!

Pre-e is still a risk for up to 6 weeks after delivery.


----------



## Natasha2605

Christie I hope all goes well so you can all be together again ASAP :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Kay0102

I decided to get evening primrose oil and clary sage oil today. Took 2 evening primrose after tea and nothing but took a bath in clary sage at 8pm and then rubbed some on my belly with baby oil after and within 10min I'm having contractions every 4-6 min lasting 40 seconds. They just feel like ultra strong braxton hicks with a little period pain so definitely not strong contractions but there is certainly a pattern. How weird this can be done just by using some herbal oil. Wonder if it will come of anything?! xx


----------



## Bekah78

Oh interested to see if it works Kay. I'm having a sweep on Wednesday and hoping that starts things rather than being induced. I've been taking epo and have increased my rlt consumption.


----------



## emma4g63

Ooo kay just been reading up on it..
Wow it seems to work..
Lets see eeek :)
Xx


----------



## lace&pearls

:hi: hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread on and off for a while but never got round to posting! many congratulations to those who have had their bundles of joy :flower:

does anyone mind if I join you all a bit late? .. I'm due 1 week today.. anyone else feel like it's not going to happen any time soon? lol 

I've been trying a bit of nipple stimulation today .. not sure if I'm doing it right?!


----------



## Powell130

Kay0102 said:


> I decided to get evening primrose oil and clary sage oil today. Took 2 evening primrose after tea and nothing but took a bath in clary sage at 8pm and then rubbed some on my belly with baby oil after and within 10min I'm having contractions every 4-6 min lasting 40 seconds. They just feel like ultra strong braxton hicks with a little period pain so definitely not strong contractions but there is certainly a pattern. How weird this can be done just by using some herbal oil. Wonder if it will come of anything?! xx

Just a few EPO doses isnt going to do anything as far as starting labor. It helps soften your cervix. Ive been taking it since around 36 weeks. 

Ive read about clary sage oil and been debating on getting some! Maybe if i make it to my due date i'll give it a go!


----------



## Powell130

lace&pearls said:


> :hi: hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread on and off for a while but never got round to posting! many congratulations to those who have had their bundles of joy :flower:
> 
> does anyone mind if I join you all a bit late? .. I'm due 1 week today.. anyone else feel like it's not going to happen any time soon? lol
> 
> I've been trying a bit of nipple stimulation today .. not sure if I'm doing it right?!

You are one day off of me!

How are you doing the nipple stimulation? Ive read a few different ways to do it


----------



## Kay0102

Powell130 said:


> Kay0102 said:
> 
> 
> I decided to get evening primrose oil and clary sage oil today. Took 2 evening primrose after tea and nothing but took a bath in clary sage at 8pm and then rubbed some on my belly with baby oil after and within 10min I'm having contractions every 4-6 min lasting 40 seconds. They just feel like ultra strong braxton hicks with a little period pain so definitely not strong contractions but there is certainly a pattern. How weird this can be done just by using some herbal oil. Wonder if it will come of anything?! xx
> 
> Just a few EPO doses isnt going to do anything as far as starting labor. It helps soften your cervix. Ive been taking it since around 36 weeks.
> 
> Ive read about clary sage oil and been debating on getting some! Maybe if i make it to my due date i'll give it a go!Click to expand...

Oh yeah I know the epo doesn't was just pointing out it wasn't that but the clary sage doing the trick lol. Contractions have stopped now boohoo. I've inserted an epo and off to sleep would love to be woken in pain haha xx


----------



## lace&pearls

Powell130 said:


> lace&pearls said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread on and off for a while but never got round to posting! many congratulations to those who have had their bundles of joy :flower:
> 
> does anyone mind if I join you all a bit late? .. I'm due 1 week today.. anyone else feel like it's not going to happen any time soon? lol
> 
> I've been trying a bit of nipple stimulation today .. not sure if I'm doing it right?!
> 
> You are one day off of me!
> 
> How are you doing the nipple stimulation? Ive read a few different ways to do itClick to expand...

Ah how are you feeling? Having any signs? 

I've read a few ways too, I've just been rubbing the palm of my hand on them in a circular motion.. I've read of people "rolling" them or something ... Not sure about this lol, sounds like it might make you a bit sore?!


----------



## banana07

At my last apt I met the nicest midwife. She was the first one in 9 months not to just laugh it offcwgwn I said I was afraid of Labour and the first one to not make me feel like a nieve idiot satingbim not getting an epidural after what happened the last time. She went out of her way to talk to me about breathing and not letting fear take over and possibly using a tens machine and finally she wrote down oils for me to get lavender, Jasmine, celery sage and another which I cannot remember. She said I could use the lavender anytime but the Jasmine and calery sage only during Labour once contractions started. I've never used oils before so no idea why but when I googled how to use it in Labour all that came up was tons and tons of stories about how it induces Labour !! Same with the Jasmine. 

I haven't used it yet but It's meant to intensify contractions once they start so to speed up or stop contractions slowing down or stopping altogether. 

So many success stories but again I'm terrified to do it in case it works!! 

Welcome lace and pearls &#128512;


----------



## laila 44

Hey banana if I can offer a piece of advice: steer clear of induction if u can! Ie: pitocin. I would try to get things moving on your own first... Don't be afraid, it's 1000x better if you induce yourself slowly than if it's done synthetically ;)


----------



## banana07

Oh laila I know in my heart and soul it's better to go myself. Sounds extreme but it feels like I'm a situation where I either cut off my own hand or die!! I know I have to but God it is hard to do mentally!! 
Ds2 has decided to wake every hour screaming last 3 night's too so all um thinking us do he'll be screaming in one room and I'll be in the other!! We are changing cars at the moment too wasn't a big panic on but a very very low miler has came up so th will go to look at it tomorrow. It's 3 hours away but he told seller I was about to pop so he's going to meet him like 1.5 hours away. My mil who lives next door us gone away for weekend not back till Monday afternoon and my manmy lives 40muns away if I canbfet her in the phone straight away although she us in stand by. 

Ok so if nothing stirring by tomorrow evening I think I'll try the calery sage and nipple stimulation. 

They did say last week could touch baby's head and could have broke waters if she wanted so if u do need to be induced would try that before drips or gels. 

Funny thing us I thought I was more pregnant than my dates because we had ovulation induction with triggers etc and I've consistently measured ahead since 7 weeks I was positive but now I'm starting to doubt myself but I can't actually remember dtd bar the one I've been using whole time.


----------



## laila 44

Oh boy! I guess this weekend isn't the best time for you to go into labor anyway :) your poor ds, I hope he gets some sleep tonight so you can too. 

I actually did nipple stimulation via electric breast pump to induce my last labor and it worked! 10 mins on both breasts simultaneously and my water broke 3 hours later... That's always an option as well! So jealous! Wish I was in your shoes right now ! I feel like this pregnancy is dragging soooooo much for me :(


----------



## Powell130

lace&pearls said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lace&pearls said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread on and off for a while but never got round to posting! many congratulations to those who have had their bundles of joy :flower:
> 
> does anyone mind if I join you all a bit late? .. I'm due 1 week today.. anyone else feel like it's not going to happen any time soon? lol
> 
> I've been trying a bit of nipple stimulation today .. not sure if I'm doing it right?!
> 
> You are one day off of me!
> 
> How are you doing the nipple stimulation? Ive read a few different ways to do itClick to expand...
> 
> Ah how are you feeling? Having any signs?
> 
> I've read a few ways too, I've just been rubbing the palm of my hand on them in a circular motion.. I've read of people "rolling" them or something ... Not sure about this lol, sounds like it might make you a bit sore?!Click to expand...

Ive had a few false alarms. Booooo. Im feeling like he will be here the last week in April. Which I'm okay with i just want these BS contractions to stop. They are borderline painful but arent progressing me :cry: ive lost a bunch of plug over the last two days but know thats not a sign that labor is around the corner so not letting it get me excited lol

I roll and slightly pull my nipples and it def increases my contractions but i havent kept it up because i want him to cook at least 39 weeks. So i'll probably start doing it more religiously this week and maybe just maybe it'll help lol i read to do it four minutes on and four minute break then switch sides and not to do it during a contraction so thats how i did it the couple of times ive done it. I definitely felt an increase in the intensity and frequency of the contractions while doing it so i stopped cuz I'm not ready unless he is lol

How about you? Any signs?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Powell I thought you wanted to wait for the new house? What happened!

Lace yes I totally am feeling the same way. 39+2 and with dd waters broke at 39+3 but I just knew I'd be going into labor the night that I did. Not feeling anything here and all regular and frequent contractions fizzled out weeks ago. Keep thinking it's fine she stays put so I can try to get some sleep while I can but I know that's not happening anyway so we might as well have a newborn.

Banana if it comes down to induction I actually had a pretty positive experience. They started slow and only increased the pitocin enough to get things into active labor. With breathing, relaxation, and hot baths!!! there was even no need for meds. I was most terrified of an epidural and it effecting pushing and increasing the risk of a severe tear, not because I think there's anything wrong with it. Wish we had gas n air though!!


----------



## Powell130

StephtheHiker said:


> Powell I thought you wanted to wait for the new house? What happened!
> 
> Lace yes I totally am feeling the same way. 39+2 and with dd waters broke at 39+3 but I just knew I'd be going into labor the night that I did. Not feeling anything here and all regular and frequent contractions fizzled out weeks ago. Keep thinking it's fine she stays put so I can try to get some sleep while I can but I know that's not happening anyway so we might as well have a newborn.
> 
> Banana if it comes down to induction I actually had a pretty positive experience. They started slow and only increased the pitocin enough to get things into active labor. With breathing, relaxation, and hot baths!!! there was even no need for meds. I was most terrified of an epidural and it effecting pushing and increasing the risk of a severe tear, not because I think there's anything wrong with it. Wish we had gas n air though!!



I do! Lol. Thats why i said im okay with him coming the last week in April like I'm thinking he will. If he has other plans I'm fine with that too. I did try the nipple stimulation a couple of times last week or so outta curiosity but when i noticed a definite increase in my contractions i stopped cuz I'm not ready lol i dont think he is either


----------



## princess2406

So proud to tell you all Archer James was born at 5.04pm on 16th April weighing 8lb 6oz! He is absolutely perfect! 

Propess was like rocket fuel! Was inserted at 11.30ish and contractions started happening within approx 2 hours. Was walking around the hospital until 2.30 but contractions got so intense and came thick & fast every 2-3 mins. Examined and I was a good 3cm, transferred down to labour ward around 3.30pm and felt the urge to push really quickly. Examined again an hour later and was 9cm! Then he was out at 5.04pm! All went super quick, I gave birth with no pain relief at all and Mark my oh and the me was amazing and kept me in control! Small 2nd degree tear and I can't believe how amazing I feel! Bf seems to be going ok and he's had a good among of colostrum. They were happy for me to go home within a few hours but I decided to stay tonight just incase we need help with feeding. Can't wait for Oakley to meet him in the morning x


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Princess. Glad to hear all went wel!


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations princess! Sounds like things went great!


----------



## hellojello25

Congrats Princess!!!


----------



## Powell130

princess2406 said:


> So proud to tell you all Archer James was born at 5.04pm on 16th April weighing 8lb 6oz! He is absolutely perfect!
> 
> Propess was like rocket fuel! Was inserted at 11.30ish and contractions started happening within approx 2 hours. Was walking around the hospital until 2.30 but contractions got so intense and came thick & fast every 2-3 mins. Examined and I was a good 3cm, transferred down to labour ward around 3.30pm and felt the urge to push really quickly. Examined again an hour later and was 9cm! Then he was out at 5.04pm! All went super quick, I gave birth with no pain relief at all and Mark my oh and the me was amazing and kept me in control! Small 2nd degree tear and I can't believe how amazing I feel! Bf seems to be going ok and he's had a good among of colostrum. They were happy for me to go home within a few hours but I decided to stay tonight just incase we need help with feeding. Can't wait for Oakley to meet him in the morning x

Omg thats awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SaraVO

princess2406 said:


> So proud to tell you all Archer James was born at 5.04pm on 16th April weighing 8lb 6oz! He is absolutely perfect!
> 
> Propess was like rocket fuel! Was inserted at 11.30ish and contractions started happening within approx 2 hours. Was walking around the hospital until 2.30 but contractions got so intense and came thick & fast every 2-3 mins. Examined and I was a good 3cm, transferred down to labour ward around 3.30pm and felt the urge to push really quickly. Examined again an hour later and was 9cm! Then he was out at 5.04pm! All went super quick, I gave birth with no pain relief at all and Mark my oh and the me was amazing and kept me in control! Small 2nd degree tear and I can't believe how amazing I feel! Bf seems to be going ok and he's had a good among of colostrum. They were happy for me to go home within a few hours but I decided to stay tonight just incase we need help with feeding. Can't wait for Oakley to meet him in the morning x

I am so incredibly happy for you!! What a dream delivery!


----------



## emma4g63

Huge congrats princess uv done amazing xxx


----------



## emma4g63

I had a huge nesting incident last night and this morning..
Braxton hicks are all day long these past few days....
And stronger..

Gettin bored of waitin now jus want to meet my princess and av her safe xx

Im not even over due yet god help me !!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats princess sounds like a perfect labour!

Not long Emma keep moving and get on your ball and bounce if you have one 

Xx


----------



## dani_tinks

Hey ladies, just popping in to say my daughter Esme was born Weds 13th April after a 5 hr labour (induced due to rfm) at 9:35pm weighing a dinky 7lbs 2oz. She's a absolute dream.




Spoiler
Birth story 

Day assessment unit half 10 on Wednesday 13th April for third lot of rfm. Monitored baby's heartbeat and took swabs from neck of womb to check for leaking waters. All was fine, but registrar had spoken to the consultant about me and it was decided I should be induced that day. 
Was given a bed on the ward where they monitored baby again and checked my cervix. Baby's head was low and I think it was said cervix was a little soft but did need work. 
Propess inserted around 3:30pm. An hour later I started to have cramps in my back which I thought maybe meant I needed a poo. I went to have one but the pains were still there. Mum was with me and suggested we went for a walk which we did but we didn't go far cus I was very uncomfortable. Around 5pm pains were getting intense and lasting around 40 seconds and coming every 10 mins. Matthew took me for a walk but I kept stopping to breath through them. Back on the ward and they just kept getting more and more intense. I was beginning to panic. We didn't realise I was in labour at all and thought how the hell will I cope when I am! Midwife came and gave me paracetamol and dihydrocodeine. Made me feel sleepy but didn't really take anything away from the pain! She felt my tummy as I was in pain and confirmed they were indeed contractions, and good ones at that! She commended me for my breathing and said we need to get a cannula in my hand for iv anti b's because of group b strep but my veins were rubbish I guess from all the gripping I was doing!! Whilst they were faffing about with that my waters popped and broke! I lost all control of the pain then as baby's head was coming! She examined me between a contraction and I was 9cm dilated and the panic was on to get me a bed on delivery! Kept being told not to push ! The fetched the gas and air and wheeled me up to delivery. I had to walk from the door to the bed with a head coming out! Most pain I've ever been in! Started pushing straight away and used the gas and air to control my breathing between the contractions. She was out within 15 mins of pushing. Born 9:35pm 13th April. Tiny 1st degree tear and a few grazes but no stitches needed!


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Dani tinks


----------



## babyjan

We need more April babies!! I think we defo need an April 2016 baby thread to keep in contact :)

We had a check up at the clinic for myself and baby. He now weighs 3.88kg he was 3.77kg at birth. He constantly wants to feed (im ebf) and then vomits which I think could be down to over feeding? I'm thinking to try a dummy? Only because I think he just wants to suck and isn't always hungry. 

I'm still in pain down below... The stitches are healing ok even after opening a lil but the grazes are stinging like crazy! Midwives had a look today and said it looks fine, I should have a follow up next Tuesday for another midwife to come round to check. A perineum apt has been booked for 5th May just to see its all fine and healed. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## lace&pearls

Congratulations princess sounds like a very positive birth :happydance:

And congratulations Dani! :flower:

Powell - ah false starts must be sooo frustrating :( must get you all excited for nothing :( (and unnecessary pain!) But I guess maybe that's a good sign you are heading in the right direction albeit a bit slowly maybe (?) 

steph - I know what you mean, on the one hand I'm happy for baby to wait a few days, but on the other hand in all honesty I'm kind of like ... why not now? lol I'm not feeling too bad in myself (except grumpy) lol and I expect as I go further along I'm probably going to get more tired and achy etc. I hope our bodies surprise us lol. 

AFM I did a bit more NS but it's doing zilch. Maybe I'm not doing it right, I tried in the shower this morning with rolling and stuff but I didn't feel any contractions or tightenings or anything. I'm sure it must work for some people though as my MW even recommended it and said sometimes they do it during labour when it slows down. Which makes me think I'm an idiot and doing it wrong lol.


----------



## banana07

Whooooo congrats dani and princesses. Both deliveries sound great well as great as can be! 

Were ye both induced?? Might need some tips on induction if I go much longer here!! 

Steph good to hear a positive induction story I have only heard the nightmare ones but I suppose that's human nature (well certainly Irish nature) have a good experience tell 1 person have a bad one tell 50!!) 

Baby Jan an April 2016 be great &#128513; wait till were all done in here and we'll get it sorted &#128513; 

Anyway absolutely nothing stirring here nothing to report at all!


----------



## banana07

Emma you'll prob go before me at this rate. I'll be last I'm always bloody last. Even on my old ttc thread over 2 years there must have been nearly 20 of us consistently on it and I was the second last!! 

I'm 40+3 now &#128545;


----------



## banana07

Baby Jan both my.boys were massive pukers after most feeds dunno if they were just greedy but as long as they were putting on weight and had wet nappies and generally seemed happy midwife was happy. 

They dont recommend a dodi when bf. I never gave one until after when ds was 4 months and sick wouldn't drink his bottle. I lost the will to live after 7 weeks and it went in the fire but I know a lot of ppl who cannot understand how u can live without dodis.!!. Personally I'd try to avoid my sol ds us nearly 3 and still wakes up looking for it several times a night but then again my ds1 had one from birth and never woke for it but I never got the hang of bf with him lasted about 4 weeks.


----------



## laila 44

Congrats! But what happenned to the other ladies who were in hospital being induced a few days ago? Sweetart? Any news? Any babies?


----------



## hellojello25

banana07 said:


> Emma you'll prob go before me at this rate. I'll be last I'm always bloody last. Even on my old ttc thread over 2 years there must have been nearly 20 of us consistently on it and I was the second last!!
> 
> I'm 40+3 now &#128545;

Haha I'm 40+1 now and there is no indication of this child coming out anytime soon. I don't get Braxton Hicks all that often and I'm actually feeling pretty normal, aside from the perpetual back ache lol. I would say that I'll probably be last, however the doctor already told me that they'll induce me if he hasn't come by next weekend. Still, its longer than I want to wait. Hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> We need more April babies!! I think we defo need an April 2016 baby thread to keep in contact :)
> 
> We had a check up at the clinic for myself and baby. He now weighs 3.88kg he was 3.77kg at birth. He constantly wants to feed (im ebf) and then vomits which I think could be down to over feeding? I'm thinking to try a dummy? Only because I think he just wants to suck and isn't always hungry.
> 
> I'm still in pain down below... The stitches are healing ok even after opening a lil but the grazes are stinging like crazy! Midwives had a look today and said it looks fine, I should have a follow up next Tuesday for another midwife to come round to check. A perineum apt has been booked for 5th May just to see its all fine and healed.
> 
> How's everyone else?

I agree!! I like keeping in touch after babies get here

You cant really over feed a breastfed baby. They say dont use a paci too early because it can cause nipple confusion but some are able to so that's up to you.


----------



## Powell130

Oldermummy78 said:


> Congrats princess sounds like a perfect labour!
> 
> Not long Emma keep moving and get on your ball and bounce if you have one
> 
> Xx


Do circles or figure 8s. Bouncing doesnt do much of anything


----------



## Powell130

lace&pearls said:


> Congratulations princess sounds like a very positive birth :happydance:
> 
> And congratulations Dani! :flower:
> 
> Powell - ah false starts must be sooo frustrating :( must get you all excited for nothing :( (and unnecessary pain!) But I guess maybe that's a good sign you are heading in the right direction albeit a bit slowly maybe (?)
> 
> steph - I know what you mean, on the one hand I'm happy for baby to wait a few days, but on the other hand in all honesty I'm kind of like ... why not now? lol I'm not feeling too bad in myself (except grumpy) lol and I expect as I go further along I'm probably going to get more tired and achy etc. I hope our bodies surprise us lol.
> 
> AFM I did a bit more NS but it's doing zilch. Maybe I'm not doing it right, I tried in the shower this morning with rolling and stuff but I didn't feel any contractions or tightenings or anything. I'm sure it must work for some people though as my MW even recommended it and said sometimes they do it during labour when it slows down. Which makes me think I'm an idiot and doing it wrong lol.

I got excited the first few times but now its like really? Lol
I just wish i didnt have the BS contractions and them not doing anything and no contractions until time but this baby isnt that cooperative apparently :haha:


----------



## Powell130

hellojello25 said:


> banana07 said:
> 
> 
> Emma you'll prob go before me at this rate. I'll be last I'm always bloody last. Even on my old ttc thread over 2 years there must have been nearly 20 of us consistently on it and I was the second last!!
> 
> I'm 40+3 now &#128545;
> 
> Haha I'm 40+1 now and there is no indication of this child coming out anytime soon. I don't get Braxton Hicks all that often and I'm actually feeling pretty normal, aside from the perpetual back ache lol. I would say that I'll probably be last, however the doctor already told me that they'll induce me if he hasn't come by next weekend. Still, its longer than I want to wait. Hope it happens for you soon!Click to expand...

Is this your first?


----------



## emma4g63

Omg dani tinks congrats shes adorsble i thought ud been quiet....xxx

Banana lol.bless u im sure ull go soon xxx

Fingers crossed xx


Def babyjan on april babies thread once were out :)


----------



## Aneesa_09

I have had my princess 

She was born today 17/04/2016 at 1.49pm (UK time) she weighs 7lb 3oz

I had been having irregular mild contractions on Friday night that fizzled out by 3.30am. 

Saturday I was having irregular contractions during the day, nothing too painful I carried on my normal asda shopping ect until 10pm I went to bed and woke up with sore contractions 

These carried on all night and ranged from 4 mins apart to 18 mins apart I fell asleep in between when I could. 

I called into the hospital at 5am to explain its my fourth baby- contractions at this point not getting closer then 6-8 mins apart but they were strong.

I have had natural births b4 all on gas and air so I felt that I wanted to get checked over as I knew at this strength they would be doing something. Midwife said come in an shed check me over but if it's nothing I'd be sent home. 

I went in and I was 5cm

Started bouncing on the ball and walking - contractions stayed at 6mins but got stronger

Checked me at 12.20 noon I was 7cm - needed gas and air for contractions at this point 

After she examined me contractions came in fast and strong - I walked to delivery suit and I said I need to push 

Midwife did not really think I needed to as I was just 7cm and baby was back to back she said its normal as babies position I would want to feel like I wanted to push but it wasn't time

Another midwife covered while original midwife went for lunch and I literally said to her- I need to pee - then I immediately needed to push- rushed to the bed from toilet and started pushed baby out she was coming out in waters - midwife ruptured waters and out came baby in a few pushes whilst lying on my side. 

I am in love with her 

she completes my family, can't wait for my other three to visit shortly

God luck to everyone still waiting for April babies xxxxx 

Sorry for typos on my phone


----------



## Powell130

Aneesa_09 said:


> I have had my princess
> 
> She was born today 17/04/2016 at 1.49pm (UK time) she weighs 7lb 3oz
> 
> I had been having irregular mild contractions on Friday night that fizzled out by 3.30am.
> 
> Saturday I was having irregular contractions during the day, nothing too painful I carried on my normal asda shopping ect until 10pm I went to bed and woke up with sore contractions
> 
> These carried on all night and ranged from 4 mins apart to 18 mins apart I fell asleep in between when I could.
> 
> I called into the hospital at 5am to explain its my fourth baby- contractions at this point not getting closer then 6-8 mins apart but they were strong.
> 
> I have had natural births b4 all on gas and air so I felt that I wanted to get checked over as I knew at this strength they would be doing something. Midwife said come in an shed check me over but if it's nothing I'd be sent home.
> 
> I went in and I was 5cm
> 
> Started bouncing on the ball and walking - contractions stayed at 6mins but got stronger
> 
> Checked me at 12.20 noon I was 7cm - needed gas and air for contractions at this point
> 
> After she examined me contractions came in fast and strong - I walked to delivery suit and I said I need to push
> 
> Midwife did not really think I needed to as I was just 7cm and baby was back to back she said its normal as babies position I would want to feel like I wanted to push but it wasn't time
> 
> Another midwife covered while original midwife went for lunch and I literally said to her- I need to pee - then I immediately needed to push- rushed to the bed from toilet and started pushed baby out she was coming out in waters - midwife ruptured waters and out came baby in a few pushes whilst lying on my side.
> 
> I am in love with her
> 
> she completes my family, can't wait for my other three to visit shortly
> 
> God luck to everyone still waiting for April babies xxxxx
> 
> Sorry for typos on my phone

Congrats!! What a neat birth story!!! Its amazing how we just know when it comes to our bodies!


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to all the new Mummies :flower:


AFM today is my due date and getting no signs at all of anything happening, so I'm definitely going overdue :(


----------



## Kay0102

Due date yay!! Notice has officially been served. She has 12 days to vacate before she is forcefully removed!
Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww no kay ud been quiet today i was sure ud be posting a birth annoucment !!! Lol

U look fab hun xx


----------



## Kay0102

emma4g63 said:


> Awwww no kay ud been quiet today i was sure ud be posting a birth annoucment !!! Lol
> 
> U look fab hun xx

I so wish I was hun haha and thank you. The clary sage gave some good regular contractions but then they just stopped so she must not be ready yet. I have a lovely 1st week of mat leave planned so its fine lol! Xx


----------



## Powell130

Kay0102 said:


> Due date yay!! Notice has officially been served. She has 12 days to vacate before she is forcefully removed!
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 940262

Happy due date! Lovely pic!!!

How much clary sage oil did you use? Im gonna get me some and start using it if i make it to my due date


----------



## Kay0102

Powell130 said:


> Kay0102 said:
> 
> 
> Due date yay!! Notice has officially been served. She has 12 days to vacate before she is forcefully removed!
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 940262
> 
> 
> Happy due date! Lovely pic!!!
> 
> How much clary sage oil did you use? Im gonna get me some and start using it if i make it to my due dateClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I used 6 drops in bath and there was nothing until I applied a few drops mixed with baby oil straight on bump and contractions started within 10min! Even if they don't lead to labour I'm hoping it could help cervix etc but I'm not sure xx


----------



## babyjan

Powell130 said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats princess sounds like a perfect labour!
> 
> Not long Emma keep moving and get on your ball and bounce if you have one
> 
> Xx
> 
> 
> Do circles or figure 8s. Bouncing doesnt do much of anythingClick to expand...

That reminds me when I was in labour the midwife was tryna get me to do 8s on the ball but I just couldn't sit, stand or do anything that put pressure on my sore bum lol


----------



## banana07

Congrats annesa &#128513; &#10084; 

Girls I read elsewhere with the calery sage oil in the bath u need to mix it with a little milk not full sure how much someone said a tablespoon otherwise the oil just floats on the top the milk helps it breakdown and disburse. Also not sure if u mix oil and carrier oil and milk or just oil and milk. I swore I'd gmgave a calery sage bath tonight but once again I've chickened out!! Hopefully the threat of an induction date at apt on Tuesday will kick my arse into gear!


----------



## banana07

Awww welcome to the overdue due club Kay!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Baby Jasmine arrived on April 15th at 3:41 am! <3
It was a long labor but I got to labor naturally! After the bulb made my waters go they let me do my own thing. My only grief is that my little stinker decided to come out sideways so my pushing stage was rough. Got her out on hands and knees! Much better than my last labor by far. :) I am soooo in love but verrry tired still :haha:
 



Attached Files:







j1.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 12









j2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10









j3.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Eleonora

xSweetTartx said:


> Baby Jasmine arrived on April 15th at 3:41 am! <3

:happydance: Wow! She is absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## banana07

Sweet tart. Brilliant news! Sounds v tough going but looks like I handled it like a pro!!


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww huge comgrats sweetart shes perfecr and well done mama xx


----------



## StephtheHiker

Aww she's so beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Powell130

Way to go SweetTart!!! Thats great you were able to avoid induction!!
Shes beautiful


----------



## Marumi

Congrats Sweet Tart!! What a cutie! &#9825;&#9825;

I just want to update real quick before the next contraction hits me but I have been having the most painful contractions yet...:cry:
I got checked because I wasn't sure if my waters broke too after a nice case of diarrhea and it turns out I just peed myself with the contractions :blush:...

If I am not in labor soon I will see my OB tomorrow to get an US but the midwife checked and my cervix isn't even that far down yet. I am not dilated or only 1cm at the most. :shrug:

I really tense up during contractions...if labor is much more painful than that...omg :nope: Haven't been able to do any regular slow breathing lol.
I have lots of pressure downwards and my bones feel sore. Very weird.


----------



## laila 44

Sweetart- huge congrats!!! Yay!! U did it! She's beautiful xx

Marumi- so exciting I hope this is it for you! Wishing u a speedy delivery! I'm sure u will get your vbac! Keep us posted xx


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thank you everyone! I am very happy that I got to experience a normal labor <3 Breast feeding is going well too so I am thrilled! It seems everything I wanted happened this time around. :)

I hope that everyone else is feeling okay. Let's get more babies popping!


----------



## Marumi

laila 44 said:


> Sweetart- huge congrats!!! Yay!! U did it! She's beautiful xx
> 
> Marumi- so exciting I hope this is it for you! Wishing u a speedy delivery! I'm sure u will get your vbac! Keep us posted xx

Thank you but I hope this isn't it just yet! It started at 11PM and now it is 3:14 AM and I haven't had any sleep because they are happening about every 10 mins :( Plus my ribs are hurting, they need more time :cry:


----------



## laila 44

I'm sure you will be fine either way! Just go with it ;)


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations sweettart, jasmine is gorgeous. 

Good luck marumi if this is things starting for you.


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations aneesa on your babies arrival too. Pleased it all went well.


----------



## Marumi

Thank you! Idk if it is starting but I have been havinv these for almost 7 hrs now and always 15 mins apart....They are really painful though. Feels like real labor every time.:nope:


----------



## princess2406

Aneesa_09 said:


> I have had my princess
> 
> She was born today 17/04/2016 at 1.49pm (UK time) she weighs 7lb 3oz
> 
> I had been having irregular mild contractions on Friday night that fizzled out by 3.30am.
> 
> Saturday I was having irregular contractions during the day, nothing too painful I carried on my normal asda shopping ect until 10pm I went to bed and woke up with sore contractions
> 
> These carried on all night and ranged from 4 mins apart to 18 mins apart I fell asleep in between when I could.
> 
> I called into the hospital at 5am to explain its my fourth baby- contractions at this point not getting closer then 6-8 mins apart but they were strong.
> 
> I have had natural births b4 all on gas and air so I felt that I wanted to get checked over as I knew at this strength they would be doing something. Midwife said come in an shed check me over but if it's nothing I'd be sent home.
> 
> I went in and I was 5cm
> 
> Started bouncing on the ball and walking - contractions stayed at 6mins but got stronger
> 
> Checked me at 12.20 noon I was 7cm - needed gas and air for contractions at this point
> 
> After she examined me contractions came in fast and strong - I walked to delivery suit and I said I need to push
> 
> Midwife did not really think I needed to as I was just 7cm and baby was back to back she said its normal as babies position I would want to feel like I wanted to push but it wasn't time
> 
> Another midwife covered while original midwife went for lunch and I literally said to her- I need to pee - then I immediately needed to push- rushed to the bed from toilet and started pushed baby out she was coming out in waters - midwife ruptured waters and out came baby in a few pushes whilst lying on my side.
> 
> I am in love with her
> 
> she completes my family, can't wait for my other three to visit shortly
> 
> God luck to everyone still waiting for April babies xxxxx
> 
> Sorry for typos on my phone


Well done you! Huge congrats!


----------



## princess2406

xSweetTartx said:


> Baby Jasmine arrived on April 15th at 3:41 am! <3
> It was a long labor but I got to labor naturally! After the bulb made my waters go they let me do my own thing. My only grief is that my little stinker decided to come out sideways so my pushing stage was rough. Got her out on hands and knees! Much better than my last labor by far. :) I am soooo in love but verrry tired still :haha:

Congratulations and well done!


----------



## Brunette_21

Im getting really fed up now been in since thursday night given 3 lots of gel and im still not favourable :( xxx


----------



## Kay0102

banana07 said:


> Awww welcome to the overdue due club Kay!!

Haha thanks banana! Not a club im a fan of but definitely better when there are others in it with you lol xx

Sweettart congrats!!!!! She is beautiful. So good to hear you got the birth you wanted xx


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck marumi xxx

Brunette bless u i bet u r down but ur bubs will be here soon xx hang in there


----------



## Bekah78

Brunette_21 said:


> Im getting really fed up now been in since thursday night given 3 lots of gel and im still not favourable :( xxx

How frustrating. Hope things get moving for you soon. Xx


----------



## Marumi

Brunette_21 said:


> Im getting really fed up now been in since thursday night given 3 lots of gel and im still not favourable :( xxx

Wow...I have no idea what this is but sounds frustrating it does not help :(

I am still stuck at home with 11 hrs of contractions, 10 mins apart not getting closer or stronger...but also not less. I am really clueless and exhausted. I haven't slept all night.

Midwife thinks it is warm up. I will call my OB now.


----------



## Powell130

Could be yet another false alarm but for the last two hours ive been getting some pretty strong contractions. I havent been timing them just yet but if they keep up i will. If they keep up by the time hubs gets up for work im going to work with him cuz there's no way i would be able to drive thru these and i dont wanna be home alone with a toddler and go into labor :haha:
Gonna be so ironic if i go into labor the day my doc wanted to induce me lol i would be at the hospital getting ready for induction right now if i woulda listened to her

Marumi maybe today is our day!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Powell ope its not false alarm for u....
Lol funny how things turn out :)
Oping they keep up 

And opefully its both of ur days :)


----------



## banana07

Oh brunette you poor thing. Have they said they trying anything else soon?

Oh Powell I hope it's not another false start! 

Kay, are u trying anything to induce? How long will u go before they induce u medically??

Marimu keep us updated!


----------



## Misscalais

xSweetTartx said:


> Baby Jasmine arrived on April 15th at 3:41 am! <3
> It was a long labor but I got to labor naturally! After the bulb made my waters go they let me do my own thing. My only grief is that my little stinker decided to come out sideways so my pushing stage was rough. Got her out on hands and knees! Much better than my last labor by far. :) I am soooo in love but verrry tired still :haha:

Oh shes so beautiful! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kay0102

banana07 said:


> Oh brunette you poor thing. Have they said they trying anything else soon?
> 
> Oh Powell I hope it's not another false start!
> 
> Kay, are u trying anything to induce? How long will u go before they induce u medically??
> 
> Marimu keep us updated!

I'm using clary sage oil, epo orally and internally, nipple stimulation and lots of walking. The clary sage is strong and gives regular contractions but they just fizzle out if you arent ready. I am allowed the full 12 days over but as this baby is after 2 emergency sections I'm not allowed induction and will go straight for section although I had a thought the other day to ask if they could try setting me off just by breaking waters on 12th day so it's a question I shall ask my consultant Thursday xx


----------



## emma4g63

Looads of braxton hicks today..
Some period type pain too.......


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck to you ladies getting signs of things starting. Wish I was. So tired due to lack of sleep and no signs of baby making an appearance just yet.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Bekah I'm right there with you. How is it 3 days from our due date and i feel further away from labor than ever before?


----------



## Gem1302

These little April babies are very cute! Just also very slow at making an appearance :haha: 
Good luck to everyone with signs or being induced either at home or medically! 
AFM I'm doing the complete opposite! I keep getting odd pains which make me very nervous, really want her to hold on until my c-section on Wednesday! Although I'm also terrified of that & being away from my little boy! Can't believe we're over half way through April!


----------



## Marumi

Powell130 said:


> Could be yet another false alarm but for the last two hours ive been getting some pretty strong contractions. I havent been timing them just yet but if they keep up i will. If they keep up by the time hubs gets up for work im going to work with him cuz there's no way i would be able to drive thru these and i dont wanna be home alone with a toddler and go into labor :haha:
> Gonna be so ironic if i go into labor the day my doc wanted to induce me lol i would be at the hospital getting ready for induction right now if i woulda listened to her
> 
> Marumi maybe today is our day!!!!




emma4g63 said:


> Good luck marumi xxx
> 
> Brunette bless u i bet u r down but ur bubs will be here soon xx hang in there




emma4g63 said:


> Powell ope its not false alarm for u....
> Lol funny how things turn out :)
> Oping they keep up
> 
> And opefully its both of ur days :)

Lol Powell that would be funny if we go at the same time. How long was your last episode? I can't believe I've been here for 13 hours straight...&#128529;
I think my baby might be posterior, at least from where he kicks me it seems like it. And he did not turn to anterior last night :(


----------



## Marumi

emma4g63 said:


> Looads of braxton hicks today..
> Some period type pain too.......

The last weeks my BH really increased. Before I had these mean contractions I had two nights with lots of BH!


----------



## Bekah78

No idea Steph. Guess our babies are happy where they are for now. Hoping the sweep on Wednesday will help get things started.


----------



## emma4g63

Oooo interesting marumi ..minr have defisntly picked up for sure


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations Sweettart, our girls share the same birthday :cloud9:

Hoping all of you having pains means some more babies are coming!

Brunette sorry things are taking so long, sounds like a nightmare! 


I'm still here and following but most of the time it's on my phone whilst I'm feeding so it's hard to reply :) Here's a picture of my three babies though :

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/2182044F-0F4E-49CF-B712-1434F86D18CE_zpsf2pjtlqf.jpg


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww natasha qat a gorgeous pic what beautiful girls u have xx


----------



## Bekah78

Your girls are going to be heartbreakers Natasha. They're beautiful.


----------



## Marumi

Natasha2605 said:


> Congratulations Sweettart, our girls share the same birthday :cloud9:
> 
> Hoping all of you having pains means some more babies are coming!
> 
> Brunette sorry things are taking so long, sounds like a nightmare!
> 
> 
> I'm still here and following but most of the time it's on my phone whilst I'm feeding so it's hard to reply :) Here's a picture of my three babies though :
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/2182044F-0F4E-49CF-B712-1434F86D18CE_zpsf2pjtlqf.jpg

Beautiful girls all of them!! &#128525; Congrats!

I am looking at 16 hrs of contractions and am hooked up to a monitor which just picked up one contraction. Does anyone know what the numbers mean? The contractions raise up to a certain number.


----------



## banana07

Awww Natasha lovely photo beautiful girls!. Hope ye are keeping well. 

Anyone heard from Christie hope she got her girls back home &#128515; 

Marium, I've no idea what numbers mean sorry. Dont be afraid to ask nurses!! 

Not a single thing striking here nothing zero zilch!! Sick of ppl everyday saying to me "oh I'd say tomorrow" yes well if ye keep saying that you'll eventually be right!


----------



## emma4g63

Lol banana that made me giggle.... 
Ur righr tho !
Im already gettin ppl askin if iv had signs !!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Such beautiful girls!

Been having period cramping all morning and got my bloody show/mucus plug so I'm not sure if that means anything with a second baby. Never had this with my first?


----------



## Bekah78

Sounding promising Steph. Good luck if things starting for you.


----------



## Powell130

Im 3-4CM 80% with contractions 4-6 mins apart.
They are keeping me at the hospital and doc thinks he'll be here sometime late tonight!! I hope he waits til then cuz my mom will be here around 5:30PM (its 12:20PM now)


----------



## emma4g63

Stef sounds very promsing xx

Omg powell yeyyyyy ur in labour
..... cnt wait for the update xx


My braxton hicks havnt stopped all day im very period crampy and lower back ache
I dont remember feelin anythjn with dd


----------



## Marumi

Powell130 said:


> Im 3-4CM 80% with contractions 4-6 mins apart.
> They are keeping me at the hospital and doc thinks he'll be here sometime late tonight!! I hope he waits til then cuz my mom will be here around 5:30PM (its 12:20PM now)

That sounds promising!! Good luck! I'll be here longer.



StephtheHiker said:


> Such beautiful girls!
> 
> Been having period cramping all morning and got my bloody show/mucus plug so I'm not sure if that means anything with a second baby. Never had this with my first?

That must be a good sign! I haven't lost mine yet...maybe it would help if I do.

Just got back from the hospital:
I am in some sort of pre labor phase due to the baby's head not being engaged fully. So my body is working towards engaging and positioning. It sucks that after 19 hrs of contractions every 10-15 mins, he is not engaged.
The doctor said to walk around lots.. yet I haven't slept. Been awake since yetserday morning and it is past 7PM...I feel like I am on drugs with the lack of sleep.

I am not dilated or effaced...the only good sign is my cervix shortened to 1cm.


----------



## StephtheHiker

That sucks marumi. The lack of sleep is the worst. Just lie down and rest while you can especially since you're not trying to rush this baby out.

Good luck Powell! Nice you've made some progress and it looks like active labor is on its way! 

I'm still feeling like I'm on my period with occasional extra waves of more crampiness in my back and bump. I just figured my waters would go first like with my last. Not sure how to tell what early labor feels like so I'll just go about my day! 

I hope bekah that you start feeling something too because I was not expecting cramps this morning!


----------



## Natasha2605

Powell130 said:


> Im 3-4CM 80% with contractions 4-6 mins apart.
> They are keeping me at the hospital and doc thinks he'll be here sometime late tonight!! I hope he waits til then cuz my mom will be here around 5:30PM (its 12:20PM now)

Good luck. I'm so glad you've gone into labour in your own time rather than your doctor pushing for induction etc.


----------



## laila 44

Powell130 said:


> Im 3-4CM 80% with contractions 4-6 mins apart.
> They are keeping me at the hospital and doc thinks he'll be here sometime late tonight!! I hope he waits til then cuz my mom will be here around 5:30PM (its 12:20PM now)


Exciting!!!! Good luck girl!!


----------



## babyjan

Powell130 said:


> Im 3-4CM 80% with contractions 4-6 mins apart.
> They are keeping me at the hospital and doc thinks he'll be here sometime late tonight!! I hope he waits til then cuz my mom will be here around 5:30PM (its 12:20PM now)

Yay! How exciting :)


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck Powell. 

Thanks Steph. I hope so too!


----------



## banana07

Whoooo Powell. Glad to see u finally in your way after so much false starts!! 

Steph they say u loose it just before or during Labour with subsequent pregnancies but I lost mine blood etc Thursday and I'm Still here 40+4! 

Marium it's v frustrating everyone telling me to walk too butvi can barley stand up with spd at the best if times!! Have u ball u can bounce in maybe?


----------



## lace&pearls

Ohh sounds like a few people are on their way :) 

Good luck to everyone. 

I've got achy boobs .... Does that mean anything? Lol x


----------



## Eleonora

Powell - definitely sounds exciting and I trust you are at the Real Hospital :) - - onwards! 
Marumi - have you tried a long hot shower to calm the contractions?


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies!!! I caved and got one dose of IV meds then had to get en epidural omg. I made it to about 5CM before getting it tho so I'm proud of myself.
Huge props to yall med free birthers idk how yall do it!

My friend just left with my toddler and im sad :cry: its the first time i've really been away from him!! 

Aww Marumi i was hoping we'd both have our babies today but i know your rib needs to heal. Try hands and knees with hips spread to help baby engage. And get in the bath tub belly down and hang out. I did both to try to avoid another posterior baby cuz #1 was which made labor very difficult! Good luck to you love


----------



## emma4g63

Well done powell !! Not long now..eek


Bless u i cm only imagine on ur toddler leaving...im gunna struggle bein away from madi too :(


----------



## Marumi

banana07 said:


> Whoooo Powell. Glad to see u finally in your way after so much false starts!!
> 
> Steph they say u loose it just before or during Labour with subsequent pregnancies but I lost mine blood etc Thursday and I'm Still here 40+4!
> 
> Marium it's v frustrating everyone telling me to walk too butvi can barley stand up with spd at the best if times!! Have u ball u can bounce in maybe?

No I don't and I can't bounce or move much because of the ribs.:cry:



Eleonora said:


> Powell - definitely sounds exciting and I trust you are at the Real Hospital :) - - onwards!
> Marumi - have you tried a long hot shower to calm the contractions?

2 hot baths but nothing :( 



Powell130 said:


> Thanx ladies!!! I caved and got one dose of IV meds then had to get en epidural omg. I made it to about 5CM before getting it tho so I'm proud of myself.
> Huge props to yall med free birthers idk how yall do it!
> 
> My friend just left with my toddler and im sad :cry: its the first time i've really been away from him!!
> 
> Aww Marumi i was hoping we'd both have our babies today but i know your rib needs to heal. Try hands and knees with hips spread to help baby engage. And get in the bath tub belly down and hang out. I did both to try to avoid another posterior baby cuz #1 was which made labor very difficult! Good luck to you love

Apparently he isn't posterior but not fully engaged. I have been doing all fours a lot but it put such a strain on my ribs I can hardly move now. My ribs are starting to really really hurt...my whole right side and arm. Idk what to do. Still stuck with the same pattern. 22 hrs of labor and no sleep for two days. Everyone tells me to wait though.


----------



## Powell130

7-8CM 90% effaced with bulging waters 
Eeeek


----------



## hal423

Yay Powell! Our babies are gonna share a birthday!

Welcome to the world Elisabeth Suzanne (Libby)! Had scheduled c section for 12:30 pm today but this girl decided she wanted to come early and sent mama into labor at 4am. Contractions started out of the blue and were intense and coming every 3 mins so I hopped in the shower just in case. About a half hour later I felt water leaking so we decided to come to the hospital. When we arrived, the contractions were 1 min apart and nurse confirmed that my water had broken. I was only 3cm dilated so they took me back to the OR to start the c section and Libby was born at 7:21am, weighing 7 lbs 9 oz and 20 inches long :cloud9: 

She is doing wonderfully and has a very good latch already!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## missbabes

Wow, so many new babies being born or at least making an effort to get here.

I feel so left behind. Officially overdue as of today and not an inkling of anything :cry:


----------



## Eleonora

Wow! Congratulations Hall! Love the pose of the pic. :)


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Hal.


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations Hal, she is stunning!

Well done Powell, sounds like you are doing amazing! Baby will be with you before you know it!


----------



## laila 44

Powell130 said:


> 7-8CM 90% effaced with bulging waters
> Eeeek

Wohoooo!!! Go Powell!! So exciting!! Can't wait to see pics! :happydance:


----------



## laila 44

Congrats Hal! She's a beauty!!


----------



## Mikihob

Congrats ladies! Beautiful babies!


----------



## xSweetTartx

That's awesome Natasha!! Beautiful girls!
-----------------------------
Congratulations to the new arrivals!!!!!
----------------------------
Tyler is in love with his sister. He wants to hold her and he pats her back to help me burp her. <3 He has been throwing her diapers away and he is really supportive when she cries. Earlier she was crying during a diaper change and he kissed her on her head and told her, "I got you." I am sooo proud of him. I had worried he would be jealous but so far no issues!

Finally got a bit more sleep last night. Still running on low but getting there! :haha: My milk came in full force this morning and my breasts are soooo sore! I thought she was going to drown when she had her first feed of the day. :rofl: She is an aggressive sucker and the milk exploded and overflowed soo fast. Her eyes popped open in shock. :haha: Her pediatrician said she is doing great. She's a healthy. solid baby. <3

Hoping more babies show up soon to relieve everyone!
 



Attached Files:







j4.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## emma4g63

Wow hal423 huge congrats shes perfect xxx

Powell omg hun so exciting xxxx

Sweettart so happy to hear tylers doing do good as a big brother hun xxx and great news ur milks come in x


----------



## Misscalais

Natasha2605 said:


> Congratulations Sweettart, our girls share the same birthday :cloud9:
> 
> Hoping all of you having pains means some more babies are coming!
> 
> Brunette sorry things are taking so long, sounds like a nightmare!
> 
> 
> I'm still here and following but most of the time it's on my phone whilst I'm feeding so it's hard to reply :) Here's a picture of my three babies though :
> 
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/2182044F-0F4E-49CF-B712-1434F86D18CE_zpsf2pjtlqf.jpg

Omg so adorable!!!!! Congratulations x


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations hal! Shes beautiful.

Good luck Powell im looking forward to your birth announcement!


----------



## Misscalais

xSweetTartx said:


> That's awesome Natasha!! Beautiful girls!
> -----------------------------
> Congratulations to the new arrivals!!!!!
> ----------------------------
> Tyler is in love with his sister. He wants to hold her and he pats her back to help me burp her. <3 He has been throwing her diapers away and he is really supportive when she cries. Earlier she was crying during a diaper change and he kissed her on her head and told her, "I got you." I am sooo proud of him. I had worried he would be jealous but so far no issues!
> 
> Finally got a bit more sleep last night. Still running on low but getting there! :haha: My milk came in full force this morning and my breasts are soooo sore! I thought she was going to drown when she had her first feed of the day. :rofl: She is an aggressive sucker and the milk exploded and overflowed soo fast. Her eyes popped open in shock. :haha: Her pediatrician said she is doing great. She's a healthy. solid baby. <3
> 
> Hoping more babies show up soon to relieve everyone!

Lol gotta love the 1st day of milk :shock: 
Sounds like shes going beautiful and your babies are gorgeous! My bub is 10 days old today and she's passed her birth weight which is so good knowing im doing something right lol


----------



## Powell130

Jaxson James was born at 8:48PM after 5 sets of pushes! He looks soo much like his brother its crazy! Nursing like a champ already :happydance:
I will update more tomorrow, im going to try to get some rest


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Powell.


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats powell :)
Lookking forward to hearing more xx

Im so uncomfortavle todsy i could with every movemrnt ..
Braxyon hicks stopped last night and nothing this morning ....she must be engaged right now as im in agony


----------



## Kay0102

Congrats Powell. Hooray these babies seem to be finally showing their beautiful faces and coming thick and fast. I however am still here, waiting, patiently .... ok maybe not patiently :haha: xx


----------



## Ganton

emma4g63 said:


> Congrats powell :)
> Lookking forward to hearing more xx
> 
> Im so uncomfortavle todsy i could with every movemrnt ..
> Braxyon hicks stopped last night and nothing this morning ....she must be engaged right now as im in agony

I'm only a couple of days ahead of you but am also feeling really uncomfortable today. I've been feeling very lucky recently to still be feeling so good, but did a bit more walking than usual yesterday and the baby seems particularly low today. I had a midwife appointment this afternoon so hopefully I'll find out exactly how low.


----------



## emma4g63

Let me kno ganton wat they say...
Gettin out of bed last night to pee was so painful...
I dont remember this with dd1..with ner i couldnt even feel her engaged !!


----------



## banana07

Awwww Powell that's fantastic news I'm super happy for u

Congrats Hal! 

Had a little melt diwm last night. Phone didnt stop all day and had 3 ppl telling how huge the baby will be if it cooks any longer. Including my best friend and my husband who I sat down with a spoke to only a week ago or so as they know how genuinely terrified I am and how bad I dont want an induction and can't have epidural abmbd that no matter what they must not let me feed into the fear try everything they can to make me relax. It's obv easier said den done but I do believe fear makes it much worse. Well yesterday two of them separately werevrising me about induction and how huge the baby's head is gonna be by now. Lost the plot and went to bed crying. Still feel like crap. 

Hospital apt now at 10.30. Expecting an induction date. 

I'm super sad today &#128531;&#128557;


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Our beautiful baby girl Ailsa arrived early at 39w5d on Monday &#9786; she is breathtaking. After 12hrs false labour on friday i woke up monday at 1:30am with terrible cramps radiating in back, pelvis and my outer thighs. Very different from the Friday contractions and were 5-8minutes apart. Made it to 3min apart and 1min long at home before heading in to hospital about 7:30am. Contracted with gas and air until 11am when they broke my waters and finally checked me...i was 8-9cm dilated!! Quickly felt like pushing and baby girl was born healthy at 12:43pm and promptly put on my chest. Id zoned out the room and cant believe i managed it! Had 2nd deg tear and some grazes but we are both happy healthy and going strong. Having loads of colostrum and she has a good latch so im over the moon!! Bit scared of my milk coming in as im expecting to be very very engorged and im naturally a 12H already &#128533;. Anybody have tips? Should i buy a pump to get rid of excess or will this just confuse my body reg what supply is needed?


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations Powell and hopeful cat!

After a slow start to the month it seems like these little beauties are keen to come all at once!


----------



## emma4g63

Big hugs bannana ...emotions running high is mornal.maybe ull feel betttrr once u kno the date xx

Congrats hopeful cat xxx


----------



## Eleonora

banana07 said:


> Well yesterday two of them separately werevrising me about induction and how huge the baby's head is gonna be by now. Lost the plot and went to bed crying. Still feel like crap.

Banana- - These friends of yours are totally not helping! Of course babies probably do get bigger as they "cook" longer, but the HEAD isn't growing that much - - it is the pudgy baby fat parts and increasing length that add to the weight and that shouldn't make delivery more difficult. :flower:


----------



## Eleonora

Hopeful Cat said:


> Our beautiful baby girl Ailsa arrived early at 39w5d on Monday &#9786; she is breathtaking. After 12hrs false labour on friday i woke up monday at 1:30am with terrible cramps radiating in back, pelvis and my outer thighs. Very different from the Friday contractions and were 5-8minutes apart. Made it to 3min apart and 1min long at home before heading in to hospital about 7:30am. Contracted with gas and air until 11am when they broke my waters and finally checked me...i was 8-9cm dilated!! Quickly felt like pushing and baby girl was born healthy at 12:43pm and promptly put on my chest. Id zoned out the room and cant believe i managed it! Had 2nd deg tear and some grazes but we are both happy healthy and going strong. Having loads of colostrum and she has a good latch so im over the moon!! Bit scared of my milk coming in as im expecting to be very very engorged and im naturally a 12H already &#128533;. Anybody have tips? Should i buy a pump to get rid of excess or will this just confuse my body reg what supply is needed?

Congratulations! Sounds like you did really well! :thumbup: I'm impressed and hope things go as well for me. As far as the pump idea - yes. I think it can be a life-saver in case of oversupply or that rare night when the baby can't nurse for some reason like a stuffy nose. I don't think it will confuse your body but see how it goes first and you might not need it, but if you make tons of milk and the baby is sputtering and choking because there is too much, too fast, it can help to pump off some of the initial flow. I have an Avent manual pump and only needed it a few times with my DS but without it I would have been desperate. Also it allows you to store a little milk in case you have to leave the baby in someone else's hands for an hour or two.


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations Powell :)


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations!!!!
Just go with it for now you don't want to be messing around with it just yet. Expressing will just make more, see how you go.


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations hopeful cat. 

So sorry you're not having a good time banana. Hugs. 

Fed up here. Managed to get a few more hours sleep last night but it's so uncomfortable lying down these days, and trying to turn in the night is so painful. I'm ready to reclaim my body now... Baby doesn't seem to think so though. Have my sweep tomorrow but right now I'd be quite happy for them to book me in to be induced on Thursday. 

Anyone else struggling to go to the bathroom without being in a lot of pain? I'm still going but it's a killer each time. Iron tablets aren't helping though!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Congrats on the new babies! As for worries about nursing hopeful cat, even if you are really engorged in the beginning, it evens out and you don't stay huge and full forever. I think by 9m pp my boobs were even back to my normal size despite my dd still nursing a ton.

Bekah I feel you! I think I'm stuck in early labor so there's still no progress. Contractions fizzled out after 14 hours then woke me up at 1230 being regular and strong but I fell asleep between them (with dd I did that even when there was less than a minute between them) because I wanted them to fizzle out so I wouldn't have to call anyone and drop off my kid in the middle of the night. Sure enough they gave up 3 hours later.

Are you talking about pain from staining? Raisin bran is my magic cure!! I recommended it to a couple friends and it worked for them too so maybe give it a go?


----------



## StephtheHiker

Oh and I'm sorry to hear people are being insensitive, banana. Like a pp said, baby is just filling out mostly at this point with cute baby fat. I hear it's easier to push out a heavier baby because gravity helps.


----------



## Bekah78

StephtheHiker said:


> Congrats on the new babies! As for worries about nursing hopeful cat, even if you are really engorged in the beginning, it evens out and you don't stay huge and full forever. I think by 9m pp my boobs were even back to my normal size despite my dd still nursing a ton.
> 
> Bekah I feel you! I think I'm stuck in early labor so there's still no progress. Contractions fizzled out after 14 hours then woke me up at 1230 being regular and strong but I fell asleep between them (with dd I did that even when there was less than a minute between them) because I wanted them to fizzle out so I wouldn't have to call anyone and drop off my kid in the middle of the night. Sure enough they gave up 3 hours later.
> 
> Are you talking about pain from staining? Raisin bran is my magic cure!! I recommended it to a couple friends and it worked for them too so maybe give it a go?

I'll try them, thanks! The pain is on build up to going , right down the lower part of my back. Almost as though there's not enough room for it to go through. Think iron tablets have made me more bunged up than normal. Going to eat lots of fruit and drink loads of water today and see if that helps soften things. 

Sorry you're stuck in early labour. Maybe today things will progress for you. Sounds exhausting though.


----------



## banana07

In the loo in hospital balling crying just waiting on dh to collect me. They going to break my waters Friday. Dunno why I'm do upset really dint. I feel stupid but cannot help it.


----------



## emma4g63

O bless u hunxxx jus think yr buba will be in your arms by saturday xx


----------



## Bekah78

So sorry you're feeling like that banana. Friday isn't too far away. Hormones can do funny things to us, so probably a mixture of that and frustration that baby isn't wanting to arrive just yet. 

Could you do something nice for yourself in the meantime to enjoy the next couple of days? Maybe book in for a nice treatment like a facial for example to relax and give yourself a little boost?


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations Powell :happydance:


----------



## banana07

Thanks girls. I feel totally stupid being so upset and emotional I knew they detect going to Gove me a date today but I just couldn't help balling crying. Had a good cry after left hospital and dh brought me for lunch. 

What I think I have established is that even more so den den fear of Labour (and I have a huge irrational fear) is the thought of being stuck I'm the delivery room from start to finish I dint know what yer rooms are like but I cannot describe to you how much I hate hate hate the delivery rooms in my hospital they are big huge floodlit clinical. I'll be squirming around in pain on a skinny little hospital bed when all I want to do is roll around in my own bed with light off maybe a candle and music. 

So now that I've got over myself a little. Today I am going to try everything in the book to induce myself everything. I have planned for sex, bouncing and swirling on my ball, calery sage bath and bump rub, Brest pump and manual stimulation. Might chance walking but my pelvis is pretty sore this week. Not going near castor oil. Anything else I have missed???? 

Becka I went for my pre baby pampering 2 weeks ago so that ship has sailed I'm afraid!! I have the opposite problem this pregnancies I can't stop going for no. 2 even do get up in middle of night with urgency to go. Baby dies press down on your bowel during Labour so if u say dmfeels like there no room sounds like baby could be enroute out!! 

Hopeful cat I was beyond engorged after ds2 I was 're admitted back into hospital on day 4 to have blood injected into my spine after they punctured my spinal fluid but after the procedure I had to Kay totally flat on my back for over 6 hours low and behold my milk cane in it was streaming down my side's I was in agony in a milk soaked bed nurses felt awful but I wasn't allowed to move an inch. I did have to use the pump.the following day just a little but it mostly evened itself out after a couple of days. It's not nice but your body is super intellegent and will work out the perfect amount u need &#128513; 

Stephen I really hope it progresses for u .


----------



## babyjan

Banana :hugs:


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck with all the efforts to bring baby on naturally. I have everything crossed something works for you.


----------



## Bekah78

Anyone else getting hot flushes. I am constantly today. Keep going bright red too and being asked if I'm ok. I feel fine, just too hot. Did buy some ice lollies the other day so going to tuck into one of them.


----------



## laila 44

Don't be upset banana! At least there's an end in sight ;) i would be soooooo discouraged if they were to let u go till past 42 weeks, now that's annoying and tiring. Think of it this way, baby will be here by the weekend! And think positive your induction may go super fast and well!! Xxxx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats on. The newest arrivals :baby: 

So sorry banana hormones get you when you least expect them to but your baby will be here and soon honey just remember that and she may surprise you and get you in the night before anything else need to happen :hugs:


----------



## princess2406

hal423 said:


> Yay Powell! Our babies are gonna share a birthday!
> 
> Welcome to the world Elisabeth Suzanne (Libby)! Had scheduled c section for 12:30 pm today but this girl decided she wanted to come early and sent mama into labor at 4am. Contractions started out of the blue and were intense and coming every 3 mins so I hopped in the shower just in case. About a half hour later I felt water leaking so we decided to come to the hospital. When we arrived, the contractions were 1 min apart and nurse confirmed that my water had broken. I was only 3cm dilated so they took me back to the OR to start the c section and Libby was born at 7:21am, weighing 7 lbs 9 oz and 20 inches long :cloud9:
> 
> She is doing wonderfully and has a very good latch already!

Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## princess2406

Powell130 said:


> Jaxson James was born at 8:48PM after 5 sets of pushes! He looks soo much like his brother its crazy! Nursing like a champ already :happydance:
> I will update more tomorrow, im going to try to get some rest


Yay congratulations!


----------



## princess2406

Hopeful Cat said:


> Our beautiful baby girl Ailsa arrived early at 39w5d on Monday &#9786; she is breathtaking. After 12hrs false labour on friday i woke up monday at 1:30am with terrible cramps radiating in back, pelvis and my outer thighs. Very different from the Friday contractions and were 5-8minutes apart. Made it to 3min apart and 1min long at home before heading in to hospital about 7:30am. Contracted with gas and air until 11am when they broke my waters and finally checked me...i was 8-9cm dilated!! Quickly felt like pushing and baby girl was born healthy at 12:43pm and promptly put on my chest. Id zoned out the room and cant believe i managed it! Had 2nd deg tear and some grazes but we are both happy healthy and going strong. Having loads of colostrum and she has a good latch so im over the moon!! Bit scared of my milk coming in as im expecting to be very very engorged and im naturally a 12H already &#128533;. Anybody have tips? Should i buy a pump to get rid of excess or will this just confuse my body reg what supply is needed?

Congratulations!


----------



## banana07

Thanks girlies for the lovely messages and advice!!

I'm currently swirling around on my ball. Once ds2 wakes up. Just going to double check my hospital bags den whip.out the breast pump and calery sage oil den tonight it's cakery sage oil bath and den it's dh turn to play his part!!

I am a super pessamist so all this optimisim is v strange feeling for me!!


----------



## babyjan

Congrats to hal and hopeful cat x


----------



## emma4g63

Quiet on here today ladies..
Im on day 5 of my mat leave n man bored .
DD1 is at nursery tuesday and wednesday so been in the house..
Cleaning !!! Set up my sterilser and my perfect prep machine lol...
No idea wat else i can do !!! 

My bp this morning at the cliniv was 140/90 so up slighty from thursday again its creeping..
She sd borderline so back thursday for bp check theb antenatsl friday

She sd they dont worry unless it 150/100 ...
Mines been up n down so long now....
Wondering if they will mentiin early induction..
Like due date time


----------



## Gem1302

Hope your blood pressure goes back down Emma! You're nearly there at least, fingers crossed baby comes as soon as you'd like her to!

I am getting super anxious for my section tomorrow now. I'm getting upset at the thought of leaving DS, and freaking out about the spinal of all things! Won't be sleeping much tonight!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks gem..
Wow cnt believ3 its tommorow for u....so exciting i dont blame u for gettin no sleep...
And i think leaving kiddies is all of our worst fears :(

But its not for long hun xxxxx


----------



## Ganton

I had my 39 week appointment this afternoon but it was all very boring, which is good I suppose. Everything is fine, and the midwife was very non-committal about how engaged the baby is. She jay said it's third baby and everything is stretched so the baby can easily move up and down until contractions start and force it down. I knew that was the case but was hoping she'd at least tell me how low it was at that point in time just so I know whether the increased pressure today is due to the baby being lower, even if it is temporary. I have an appointment for a sweep in 8 days and am now imagining that nothing will happen before then.


----------



## Gem1302

emma4g63 said:


> Thanks gem..
> Wow cnt believ3 its tommorow for u....so exciting i dont blame u for gettin no sleep...
> And i think leaving kiddies is all of our worst fears :(
> 
> But its not for long hun xxxxx

It's come around so quickly! Still doesn't feel real lol. Can't wait to see her though! We had to go for a growth scan last week as we only measured 33 weeks at my 38 week app, but she's estimated a decent 6lb6 to 6lb12 thankfully! This little girl is already loving the drama lol. I'm looking forward to seeing your little one as well! Little ladies love worrying their mummies!


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck tomorrow Gem.


----------



## banana07

Ha Emma I'm on WEEK 5!! We have to take 2 weeks before die date by law and I work on college do Easter break was just before these 2 weeks and now I'm a week over!! 

Currently locked in bedroom with soft music, spa candle, lavender burning, calery sage ribbed on bump and breast pump going! 

Was bouncing on ball all afternoon Nd double packed all my bags. This baby will come out itself!

Good look with section tomortoet x


----------



## Kay0102

banana07 said:


> Ha Emma I'm on WEEK 5!! We have to take 2 weeks before die date by law and I work on college do Easter break was just before these 2 weeks and now I'm a week over!!
> 
> Currently locked in bedroom with soft music, spa candle, lavender burning, calery sage ribbed on bump and breast pump going!
> 
> Was bouncing on ball all afternoon Nd double packed all my bags. This baby will come out itself!
> 
> Good look with section tomortoet x

Oh I'm sorry banana but had a little giggle at this. It's all going on! :haha: if little one doesn't come tonight then that's one stubborn baby! Xx


----------



## banana07

Stubborn will be an understatement!! 

I got strong midly painful contractions every 8-10 mins I had an idea they'd fizzle out and as soon as I left my "spa" room they stopped but it Dec had some effect so I think it's worth it to keep trying it and hope it picks up and kick starts real Labour! 

Going to try in bath tonight too and some baby dancing with dh &#128513;


----------



## StephtheHiker

Good luck!! Congrats on feeling a bit better about things. Sounds like you had a great hormone flush last night.

Yes I'm having the hot flashes too! My feet are so sweaty it's disgusting. 

Nothing has progressed. Still having contractions every few minutes but I can nap between them. I never expected to be in slow labor for days but it is what it is. I read a great quote I've been thinking on a lot lately:
Being patient isn't about how long you can wait but how you act when you're waiting.


----------



## emma4g63

Keep us updated gem xxx

Banana u keep going at everything ur trying c..somethings got to work !! ..

Good luck steph too xxxx 


Maybe all ur babies will come at once too :)


----------



## Gem1302

Bekah78 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Gem.

Thankyou :)


----------



## Gem1302

emma4g63 said:


> Keep us updated gem xxx
> 
> Banana u keep going at everything ur trying c..somethings got to work !! ..
> 
> Good luck steph too xxxx
> 
> 
> Maybe all ur babies will come at once too :)

I will do! xx


----------



## babyjan

I hope all goes well for tomorrow Gem x


----------



## Gem1302

babyjan said:


> I hope all goes well for tomorrow Gem x

Thanks! Will update as soon as I can :)


----------



## Marumi

Powell130 said:


> Jaxson James was born at 8:48PM after 5 sets of pushes! He looks soo much like his brother its crazy! Nursing like a champ already :happydance:
> I will update more tomorrow, im going to try to get some rest

Omg only 5? You must have done power pushes!! Congrats on your baby! 


Trystan Aílean was born on the 19th at 4:26 AM after only 2 hrs of active labor. It was intense and painful because it went so fast. I was already 3cm when I got to the hospital and ready to push within an hour. I was exhausted after. The first picture was taken just after birth lol. This was a VBAC for me btw.! 
Trystan seems to have caught some sort of infection, possibly lung so he has to be monitored and it's been tough. I will update more when we feel better. He already seems to be improving though.
 



Attached Files:







goMeihuaTemp_mh1461093299030.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 25









20160419_162733_mh1461093399692.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 15









20160419_124210_mh1461093454402.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats marumi! Beautiful xx hope baby is well and very soon sending healing vibes for him :hugs: and looking amazing to say the picture was literally after labour girl!


----------



## Eleonora

> Trystan Aílean was born on the 19th at 4:26 AM after only 2 hrs of active labor. It was intense and painful because it went so fast. I was already 3cm when I got to the hospital and ready to push within an hour. I was exhausted after. The first picture was taken just after birth lol.
> Trystan seems to have caught some sort of infection, possibly lung so he has to be monitored and it's been tough. I will update more when we feel better. He already seems to be improving though.

Wow Marumi! Only 2 hours of active labor but after 2 days of contractions! Congratulations on your VBAC! I hope you can rest now, finally, and that Trystan will be feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations marumi! I hope you and baby get well soon x


----------



## Gem1302

Congratulations Marumi!


----------



## laila 44

Omg marumi!!! I'm so happy for you right now!!!! You did it! And you got your vbac! Way to go you! He's just beautiful btw! How big is he? I hope he feels better soon, I'm sure he will. Keep us posted! It's all over! Xox


----------



## banana07

Congratulations marium! Glad it was quick well in the end. Hopefully u can get rest now. How did u manage with the ribs?


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations marumi. Hope you're both feeling well soon


----------



## Mikihob

Congratulations Marumi! I am so glad everything went smooth and you got your VBAC! He's so handsome.


----------



## SaraVO

Congrats marumi!! I hope he feels better soon. I can't imagine how scary it is to have him be sick. I'm very jealous of your quick labor!!!


I was back in the hospital last night. Needed a blood transfusion but I'm feeling better now.


----------



## Bekah78

Good to hear you're feeling better Sara.


----------



## xSweetTartx

Congratulations!!
--------------------
Looks like these babies are picking up! Keep them coming!
 



Attached Files:







j5.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## banana07

Sorry marium meant to say hope baby is better soon x 


Wow just looking at 1st page there not too many of us left!! Tick tock &#128513;


----------



## laila 44

banana07 said:


> Sorry marium meant to say hope baby is better soon x
> 
> 
> Wow just looking at 1st page there not too many of us left!! Tick tock &#128513;

Cmon banana!!!! You're next ;)


----------



## StephtheHiker

Congrats marumi!! You give me hope this two day slow labor will progress to something but hopefully not as quickly...;)


----------



## Powell130

Marumi said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Jaxson James was born at 8:48PM after 5 sets of pushes! He looks soo much like his brother its crazy! Nursing like a champ already :happydance:
> I will update more tomorrow, im going to try to get some rest
> 
> Omg only 5? You must have done power pushes!! Congrats on your baby!
> 
> 
> Trystan Aílean was born on the 19th at 4:26 AM after only 2 hrs of active labor. It was intense and painful because it went so fast. I was already 3cm when I got to the hospital and ready to push within an hour. I was exhausted after. The first picture was taken just after birth lol. This was a VBAC for me btw.!
> Trystan seems to have caught some sort of infection, possibly lung so he has to be monitored and it's been tough. I will update more when we feel better. He already seems to be improving though.Click to expand...

Lol yes. I have spots on my face from pushing so hard ! 

Short version of the labor and birth....
contractions started 4AM. got to the hospital at 10AM and was 3CM, told me to walk for 2 hours and come back to get checked again and was 4CM. got moved to the delivery suite from triage. got a dose of IV meds and fluids cuz i knew i was gonna get an epidural but didnt wanna have to wait for fluids when i asked for it lol by the time i was done with the fluids i was ready for it..i was shaking in pain with every contraction, at this point they were 2 min apart! after the epidural set dr checked me and i was 7ishCM. contractions kept coming 2 mins apart and within like 2 hours i was complete and he was +4. my water hadnt broken so i let em break it then they said to wait til it felt like i needed to poop and to call em. bout 45 mins later i called em and pushed for 15-20 mins and he literally flew out once his head cleared




Congrats on your VBAC!!!!!! Hes so handsome!


----------



## princess2406

Congrats Marumi! I hope baby recovers soon x


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats marumi...ope baby gets well soon xxx

Sarah vo bless u least ur feelin better now xx

Theres not many of us left at all and the earlier onee give me hope..otherwise it will js be me sat here lol as im last


----------



## emma4g63

Sweetart she looks gorgeous love her lil outfit


----------



## Bekah78

emma4g63 said:


> Congrats marumi...ope baby gets well soon xxx
> 
> Sarah vo bless u least ur feelin better now xx
> 
> Theres not many of us left at all and the earlier onee give me hope..otherwise it will js be me sat here lol as im last

We'll still be here for you Emma. At rate I'm going I might not be much before you anyway. Odd braxton hick here and there but that's all. 

Seeing the consultant today. Was told they'll likely do a sweep but read somewhere they only have a 25% chance of getting things started so I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'm here too. Awake at 2am with painful contractions but they just aren't getting steady. 3 to 5 minutes apart and 60 to 90 seconds long. No idea when to go in and I don't want to wake up my friend and our dd in the middle of the night unless we have to. Pink blood every time I go to the bathroom. Wish we didn't live an hour away from the hospital including our daughter's drop off!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks bekha :)

U never know if a sweep cud work...my last one with dd was failed as my cervix was too far back but if its favorable ur in with a shot xx

Steph sounds like ull be avin baby any day now :)

Eeek....


----------



## Bekah78

Hope things start to progress for you in the morning Steph. 

It could Emma, and more favourable than being induced which is the follow up plan. Xx


----------



## Ganton

I'm still here too and, given that my other two were born on or after due date, there's a good chance I'll be sticking around for a while yet.

Emma, how far along were you when your first arrived?

I agree that I think there's a good chance of a sweep working if you're already favourable. My first couldn't even be done, but the second sweep with DS1 and my sweep with DS2 both worked pretty quickly.


----------



## emma4g63

Ganton i was induced at 40 plus 12 and had her at 42 weeks dot on !! Blah was a pretty rubbish experience...

Dont want to be overdue again i think its the worst !!.

With my bp borderline now abd creepin im oping miwife tommorow or friday mentions due date induction...


----------



## Ganton

Will they try an early sweep first to see if that will get things moving, given your BP issues? I've been asking about a sweep the last couple of appointments but they won't budge from due date or later. I'm just worried that I'm measuring on the top of the charts for fundal height and my boys were both fairly large, so am concerned about how big this one will get if I go to due date or over again.


----------



## emma4g63

Maybe will sweeep on due date..
Might kno more tommorow if bp ok they dont say much if its up then im gunna ask as iv been monitored 2 timesca week since 33 weeks and id rather there be a plan xxx


Least ur only a week till due date..is that wen ur mext appoinment is ??


----------



## Ganton

Yes, my clinic do Appontments on Tuesdays and Wednesdays. I'm due next Thursday so was worried that they therefore wouldn't do a sweep next week as it'd be a day or 2 before due date. The midwife said that's ok though as it's technically my due date appointment so the sweep is booked for Wednesday at 4pm. With DS2, I had a sweep at 3.30pm and he was born at 9pm.

I hope your get a plan in place either way at your next check up. The not knowing is the hardest bit I think.


----------



## Bekah78

Blimey Ganton. The sweep did work fast for you. My appointment is at 3 this afternoon. 

DH and I have just had a 'discussion' because his mobile phone has a flat battery, and he's not yet put the car seat in his car which will be the one we come home in. He's working 2-9pm today so if things do happen quickly I'll need to be able to get hold of him and will need the seat for getting baby home with, assuming I'm not kept in. I've told him it's not helping my anxiety and to get it sorted! Gah, men!!


----------



## emma4g63

Wow ganton that was fast .....so this time next week u cud be abin baby tht night ;)

Its def the not knowing..iv been told by various midwifes diesnt look like illl be goin overdue date but nothin set in stone..

Bekha men are jus men lol iv been asking oh to gt my bag out the attic so i can pack my hospital bag as babies is done but my things wont fit...
He keeps puttin it off !

Good luck tho bekha xxxx


----------



## Bekah78

So glad it's not just mine Emma. He's so laid back it drives me crazy at times. 

Thanks. Xx


----------



## Ganton

Yes, even my first wasn't too long as contractions started at 1am the night agree my sweep. But it's got my hopes up that the same world happen again next week so I'd be really disappointed if I ended up going to bed that night with no signs of anything.

Good luck for this afternoon, Bekah. I hope it gets things moving nicely for you.

If it's unlikely you'll get allowed to go past due date, Emma, then at least you have a count down that's not too long. You'll be down to single digits tomorrow &#128516;


----------



## emma4g63

Love that thought ganton.....single digit countdown xx

Im more than ready tho xx


----------



## banana07

Oh good luck with the sweeps ladies! 

Oh steph Dec sounds like you'll have a baby v v soon! It us hard to know when to go isn't it but they say you'll feel a change in the pain which I did and it was bang on 3 hours before ds2 was born after 10 hours of painful but manageable contraction. I just said to th to start the car. I read 70% of people start/go in the night so you prob will have to prepare yourself to get your friend up for dd! Fx for u x 

Emma I was 9 days over with ds1 but went into Labour myself night I was due with ds2 so hopefully same for u!!


----------



## banana07

Nothing stirring here since last night. Thought I might have woke in night with contraction like tons of calery sage stories online but nope nothing. Even ds2 slept through without a whimper must have been the smell of oils in the house had him all relaxed. Poor dh was "too tired" to baby dance last night and this morning. Fuming with him is an understatement. One job that's all he has us one bloody thing to do for me. He knows how important it is and how desperate I am not to have to go in Friday but nooooooo. I wasn't exactly looking to swing from the light fittings a super quick quicky would have sufficed and he knows that. &#128545;


----------



## Bekah78

Oh no banana. I'm not surprised you're fuming with your oh. Has he gone off to work? Hopefully he'll dwell on it today and dtd with you when home later.


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks banana hun..
Blummin men ey...cnt win with them.
Dont want it the only u need too..
Keep the clary sage oil up iv read wonder stories too x

Oping things start moving for u soon !! Xxx

Iv had a few bracton hicks todsy ...feel.a lil crampy but boring xxx


----------



## banana07

He's gone into town ds2 here anyway so we pretty much limited to bed time or early morning!

Emma are u trying any induction stuff?? 

I've been thinking and dh was away working in dublin when I was due with ds1 so no baby dancing and I went 9 days over but the day I did go into Labour I had walked in and out of town with a heavy shopping bag. 

With ds2 I didn't realise but I was at a fare 2 days before he was due and I remember going to leave 3 times but kept meeting someone else and giong back down so pretty much walking up and down and up and down through all the stalls not exactly a marathon and we bd a night or two before and I pretty much went on time. 

This time there has been no walking or bd so although I'm I'm serious pain with spd going to try my very very best to go for a walk. Weather here is savage today which is v v v rare for Ireland!! 

when ds2 goes to bed in about an hour I'm going to sweep and mop floors den do my "spa" room.Like last night. Although I now think it might have been the pump that started those contractions last night even tho they started after I stopped using it because I had a calery sage and Jasmine bath last night and rubbed more oil and nothing happened. 

Again I know they'll prob fizzle out but hoping and praying they just pick up something and progress into something and I'm just lucky!! 

Emma why is your bp high is there any reason or just unfortunate preg related?


----------



## banana07

Steph is v quiet today!!!!??? Hope she us in her way &#128513;


----------



## emma4g63

No idea on why my bp is up.. 
I didnt av any issue with dd1 and was fine untul 33 weeks
They think its just gestational hypertension but obv pre eclampsia is a worry
But iv had bloods done 5 times now and all clear so far...

Im not tryin anythin just yet im waiting to see if there gunna do me early if not ill he tryin all sorts

Pumping probably did start u off jus got to keeo at it hun and pray it does it for u xx

And ur right wen ppl go quiet it usually means baby time :)


----------



## Kay0102

Hope there is some action for Steph. 
Sorry to hear a few of you are having issues and pain in the bottom DHs lol. 
No action over here. Been for a 4 mile walk this morning and now off to the park for picnic! Consultant appt tomorrow for a 2nd sweep and she will be wanting to book a section for 29th boohoo but going to ask if they will try breaking my waters first instead as I'm not allowed induction x


----------



## emma4g63

Wow kay 4 miles ur keen on...lol :)

Hope ur 2nd sweep works for u and ur not left waiting !! Xx


----------



## Kay0102

emma4g63 said:


> Wow kay 4 miles ur keen on...lol :)
> 
> Hope ur 2nd sweep works for u and ur not left waiting !! Xx

Haha I am arent I! Needed to post a parcel and it was the closest drop of point. Would have been rude to drive in this sunshine and it may even coax this baby out lol.
Thank you I don't have much hope but to be honest I'm enjoying my first week of maternity too much to even realise I'm overdue! Xx


----------



## Gem1302

Hi Ladies!
Quick update, baby Hannah was born today (20/04/16) at 9:30am weighing a tiny 6lb8 by an absolute dream of a planned c-section. We are so in love & waiting for her big brother to come & meet her!


----------



## StephtheHiker

Hey ladies yes it was the start of something! In the hospital enjoying the tub which is making the contractions so much easier. Waters broke in a slow leak so I'm hoping this baby comes soon! Security guard when we went through the night entrance said, oh you're having a baby? Did you know today is Hitler's birthday?
Thanks. Thanks so much for that, security guard. 

Bekah I hope your sweep starts something like right now.

Kay that's awesome you're enjoying your maternity leave so much. What a great way to enjoy these last few days.
Banana is savage a good or bad thing? :haha: If that means a storm, it's a great thing for waters breaking! Good luck...


----------



## babyjan

Gem1302 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Quick update, baby Hannah was born today (20/04/16) at 9:30am weighing a tiny 6lb8 by an absolute dream of a planned c-section. We are so in love & waiting for her big brother to come & meet her!

Congratulations!! :) X


----------



## emma4g63

Wohoo gem glad ur both ok xxxx

Cnt wait see pic of her xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Good luck steph shouldnt be long for u now xx


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations gem.


----------



## Bekah78

Hitlers bday? What a pleasant fact that is. I'm hoping for tomorrow as it's the queens 90th, and also one of my bf's bdays.


----------



## emma4g63

Bekha lol had to giggle then at tommorows date...i read it has one of my boy friends birthday...

Im guessing best friend now lol took me a few mins click i thought o eck lol


----------



## Bekah78

Haha, so funny. One man is enough for me. Yes I meant best friend.


----------



## Powell130

Gem1302 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Quick update, baby Hannah was born today (20/04/16) at 9:30am weighing a tiny 6lb8 by an absolute dream of a planned c-section. We are so in love & waiting for her big brother to come & meet her!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lace&pearls

Congratulations Powell, Marumi & Gem! 

Best of luck Steph! .. Hitler's birthday, that's hillarious!!! 

Emma I'm still hanging in here too (sorry I joined onto the thread a bit late) I wouldn't be surprised if I'm still here next wek... or after that :coffee: lol 

banana best of luck with natural induction methods - be careful not to hurt yourself with your SPD doing all that scrubbing though xxx :hugs:


----------



## Christie2011

I've started an update several times now, but now with 4 kids running me ragged, I never completed one.

The girls and I got to come home on Sunday. I'm being treated for high blood pressure. Whatever meds they have me on isn't really bringing it down so much as ensuring it doesn't go higher. My blood work is clear for pre-e, they ran it twice while I was in the hospital, so I got to come home.

My boys were so excited to see me when I got home it made me cry. Then when I had to take the girls to a doctor apt on Monday to follow up with their jaundice, my 2 year old exclaimed 'mommy you came back' when we got home. Made me cry again. I feel so bad, that I was gone for so long from them.

Girls are doing perfect though. Almost up to their birth weights at Monday's apt and their blood work yesterday showed nothing to worry about with their jaundice. They haven't really taken to breast feeding as well as their brother did. I'll have to work on that as they grow a bit and I'm not so engorged every time they want to eat that it's impossible to even get a proper latch.


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyy laceandpearls still a few of us let hangin on



Ope these babies are not stubborn !

Christie good to hear ur home and the girls are doing good...
Least its not pre e for u and ur more comfortable now xxx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats gem and Powell sorry think I missed you Powell you was so quick in the end !
Xx


----------



## hellojello25

4 days overdue now and so not enjoying it. I'm still hoping that little man comes on his own, as they're looking to induce me either Friday or Monday. I'm waiting to hear when my appointment will be as they said they would be calling today with the information. For selfish reasons I really want to be induced Friday, as that would mean I would start maternity leave tomorrow, but it would be better for us financially if he stayed in until Monday. Cervix is still high and tight with no dilation, so I'm thinking he's not going to come on his own. I haven't even really been getting any contractions at all except for the odd Braxton Hicks. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Brunette_21

Hey ladies would like to introduce Robert Todd Carey born at 8.54pm on the 18th of April wieghing 6lb 11 xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160420_114708.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## emma4g63

Brunette hes gorgeous congrats x


----------



## hellojello25

Congratulations Brunette! He's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Hellojello im.not overdue but iv been gettin alot of braxton hicks which i dont remember with dd1...

Im also period cramping now very low down...


----------



## princess2406

Congrats Gem & Brunette!


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Brunette! He's a cutie :)


----------



## Bekah78

Sweep done, but then had to go up to the maternity unit for monitoring due to reduced movement. They're happy but want me back for a scan tomorrow to be sure. If don't start naturally by Saturday I'm going in to be induced.


----------



## banana07

Oh congrats brunette!! He is gorgeous &#128149;.

Hellojello I am in the exact same boat. I'm 6 days over now they have me option of induction Friday or Monday. As much as I dint want to I choose friday because otbwould a different doctor to my own one on Monday but if itbwasnt for that is hsvevwaoted till Monday and spent more time doing home induction stuff. Have u tried anything yourself yet??


----------



## banana07

Bekah hopefully u go quickly yourself. Either way sounds like we will have quite a few baby's by the weekend or Monday, u, me, steph, hellojello. Anyone else def en route this weekend?? &#128512;


----------



## Bekah78

It sure is a busy weekend! I hope the sweep works but I'm expecting to be going in Saturday to be induced. They first had me in for next Wednesday but with reduced movement and being an IVF baby the consultant argued with whoever was on the phone that I should be in sooner. She even said that she was working over the weekend and would deal with it as they only like booking 4 in on a day and I was taking them above that number. She was lovely so feel happy having already met the consultant on duty.


----------



## banana07

Oh managed walk this evening too. Though I had walked miles and miles but realised after it was 1.8k so just over a mile!! Ah well better den nothing. Will go again tomorrow!


----------



## banana07

I happy to be induced or u going to try anything yourself first??


----------



## Bekah78

I'm going to try using my gym ball and nipple stimulation over next couple of days to see if anything happens, but I'm fairly relaxed about being induced. As long as baby arrives safely I don't really care how he gets here. It took us 10 years and 4 IVF attempts to fall pregnant, so we've been through so much medical intervention etc I'm just prepared to go with it. 
Being induced also makes it a bit easier logistically to manage my DH being there. He requires assistance as disabled (paralysed after an accident) so being induced means there's some control over when things may happen etc which will allow him to be involved. I'm hoping the whole process doesn't make him feel more disabled if that makes sense, and I've been worrying that if things start in the middle of the night and he has to wait for another member of his team to come assist whilst I go to hosp in an ambulance he may feel really bad about not being there to support me throughout.


----------



## emma4g63

Super busy weekend ..
Glad they av a plan for u bekha...

Good luck with yr natural ways ladies ...
Walking sounds grueling to me at the minute as im agony with my pubic bone....


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to all the new mummies!

AFM I'm 3 days overdue and had my sweep done this afternoon. Currently 3cm dilated and getting a lot of tightenings since having the sweep, some are feeling lower than normal and somewhat painful, but nothing regular about them.

Already got my next appointment booked for next week for another sweep, and my induction is booked in for the 29th. But really hoping to get my VBAC either way.


----------



## banana07

Bekah actually sounds induction will suit u and hubby. Wow 10 years and 4 ivf u deserve a medal! Took us 18minths and just ovulation induction with ds2 and I pretty much went to mush after the 12 month mark I barley functioned. 

As long as baby arrives safe. Only reason I'm so traumatised over induction is I hate hospitals soooooo much esp delivery rooms in my hospital and just a bit of General labour/pain fear. I'm not as bad as I was now yesterday. Think hormones got the better if me last few days!


----------



## Eleonora

Wonderful to see the new babies! I'm especially glad Christie's got her twins home safe and sound. 
I'm 40+2 today and went in for scheduled monitoring. Fluid levels and fetal heart rate are on target and nothing seems to be amiss so they aren't interested in seeing me again until next Tuesday (41+1) at which point they will offer me a sweep. It is interesting how different it is in different countries. I'm still feeling pretty good so I am happy to go another few days but sooner or later I have to go through this whole labor and delivery business. I feel like we are faced with a deep chasm and many of us have taken the precarious rope bridge and crossed over to the other side but some of us are still looking at the edge, not sure what to expect. I'm getting ready to cross, but maybe just not quite yet!


----------



## Bekah78

banana07 said:


> Bekah actually sounds induction will suit u and hubby. Wow 10 years and 4 ivf u deserve a medal! Took us 18minths and just ovulation induction with ds2 and I pretty much went to mush after the 12 month mark I barley functioned.
> 
> As long as baby arrives safe. Only reason I'm so traumatised over induction is I hate hospitals soooooo much esp delivery rooms in my hospital and just a bit of General labour/pain fear. I'm not as bad as I was now yesterday. Think hormones got the better if me last few days!

Can understand why you'd want it to be as natural as possible after being traumatised. I guess with DH being in hospital for 9mths after his accident I don't have a fear of them. 

I did go into the last IVF round wondering why I was bothering as didn't have much hope of it working. So glad we kept going though. Thankfully it was a group of ladies on this forum that kept me going the last couple of years.


----------



## Mikihob

Congratulatoins Gem and Brunette! Yay for babies!! 

Christie I am glad your docs appts are coming out with good results. I hope that you can get those girls to latch and they can be breastfeeding champs. 

Nothing new here to report. 39 weeks today. I have tons of Braxton-Hicks. My stomach is so tight ALL the time. I have the period cramps off and on and some minor pains in my groin occasionally.

I have an appt tomorrow and will have my doc check my cervix. I hope it's progress. I plan to walk A LOT and use my breast pump for a couple minutes each evening in hopes it can stimulate me. 

I hope this weekend our babies are born! Especially those overdue. It sounds quite uncomfortable.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Brunette he is adorable! :baby: congratulations 

Good luck with scan bekah I was induced in the end due to reduced movement and his heart relate was lower 

Good luck lady's let's hope tonight brings more of our April baby's  I can't believe it's the 20th already?! xx


----------



## lace&pearls

emma4g63 said:


> Super busy weekend ..
> Glad they av a plan for u bekha...
> 
> Good luck with yr natural ways ladies ...
> Walking sounds grueling to me at the minute as im agony with my pubic bone....

I'm having this too Emma, really sharp / sore stabbing pains right in the hoo-ha! (told OH feels like I'm having a unicorn) lol do you find your's feels worse when standing? I was taking the washing off the line this eve and wondered if the pain was significant... or just a pregnancy pain :( how did your labour start last time? x


ahh what a cutie brunette congratulations! 

Eleonora I like your analogy I was thinking of something similar myself (something like queuing up to dive off the high board at a swimming pool) lol .. watching other people go kinda makes you nervous hey?! x but then again, like you say, it's gotta be done so let's get things going! lol x


----------



## emma4g63

A unicorn lace and pearls that made me laff :)

Mines worse wen i lirle down like in bed and wen i need get up its agony :(

I wad induced last time so no idea how u start off lol...

I feel like a first time mum tbh i cnt even remember wat a contraction felt like


----------



## emma4g63

My bracton hicks in full avengance tonight..

Am i the only one who has beeathe thru them lol..i think there pretty damn unconfy..


----------



## Bekah78

I've had to breath through some too, and sometimes I struggle to catch my breath. They can be really painful.


----------



## xSweetTartx

These babies are all starting to show up!
I feel like every time I check in someone else has been born!
I hope it's not long for everyone else <3
 



Attached Files:







j6.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Powell130

My milk is in! Noticed it a few hours ago. That was fast.

Congrats to those who have delivered in the last couple of days abd good luck to those that are still waiting or being induced soon!


----------



## Ganton

I wouldn't say I have to breath through them but I'm getting quite a few today and there's definitely some discomfort with sons of them. I keep hoping they'll turn into something but they're just nowhere near being frequent or uncomfortable enough.


----------



## banana07

Bekah I truly believe u are super woman!! To keep going through everything and look at the treat u are going to get at the end and certainly by Saturday/Sunday!!! 
Def medal for ladies on bnb both now but especailly when I was ttc ds2 even tho only a fraction of the time u were. They kept me half sane!! 

Emma Braxton hicks / real contractions I just don't know anymore!! Every now and again I'm.getting sore painful ones but I mean like every few hours. It's like my body knows what to do but baby doesn't!! That's what it feels like anyway!! 

I am cursed with spd but forced myself for the walk today some of the pain had me crippled but it's usually after activity I'm worse I'm actually not as bad as I'd thought I would be. Dh has bath running for me now. Warm water always helps me. 

Mikihob hope u have some progress . 

Lace&pearls I'm Def having a unicorn!! Made me lol!! &#128514;


----------



## StephtheHiker

Claire Marie arrived at noon today! I was really surprised that once labor started full on, it happened so fast. So there was no need this time for pitocin or meds but dang there was a time or several where I thought oh yes this is why epidurals exist! She's nursed and is still passed out.

Bekah ten years? You are incredible and I bet you will be the best mom after all that waiting

Good luck to you banana and others who are thinking of getting things started before induction dates. So many babies!

Congrats brunette!!


----------



## banana07

Congratulations Steph &#128150;&#128149;
Bet your v glad it's over hopefully you'll get some rest well innetween feeds! I'm sure Claire Marie is wrecked too!!


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Steph. Glad you didn't need too many meds and that it all went well. Hope you manage to get some rest now too. 

Thanks ladies. Took me a while to believe it was really happening for us. Can't wait to hold our baby boy in my arms.


----------



## KatieMK

Hi ladies!! Things have been a whirlwind around here, but Samantha Elizabeth was born at 6:30am April 16th after my water broke the night before at home. I guess she didn't really want to be induced either!

Labor actually went really well and now we're learning how to feed and eat.

Congrats to all the other new mommies too!


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Katie.


----------



## Christie2011

Found out today Lydia may have a biotinicity defficiency. She is scheduled to see a geneticists Friday for more testing. It's treatable, but I'd still be happier if tests came back clear for any genetic issues.


----------



## Bekah78

Everything crossed Lydia's tests come back clear Christie.


----------



## princess2406

StephtheHiker said:


> Claire Marie arrived at noon today! I was really surprised that once labor started full on, it happened so fast. So there was no need this time for pitocin or meds but dang there was a time or several where I thought oh yes this is why epidurals exist! She's nursed and is still passed out.
> 
> Bekah ten years? You are incredible and I bet you will be the best mom after all that waiting
> 
> Good luck to you banana and others who are thinking of getting things started before induction dates. So many babies!
> 
> Congrats brunette!!

Congrats!


----------



## princess2406

KatieMK said:


> Hi ladies!! Things have been a whirlwind around here, but Samantha Elizabeth was born at 6:30am April 16th after my water broke the night before at home. I guess she didn't really want to be induced either!
> 
> Labor actually went really well and now we're learning how to feed and eat.
> 
> Congrats to all the other new mommies too!

Congrats!


----------



## emma4g63

Congrara steph and katie xxx

Christie i hope all comes back ok x


----------



## banana07

Congrats Katie! Another one off the list!! Hope all is well!

Christie I hope all is ok. Thinking if u and the little ladies x 

Well nothing happened last night apart from.the fact I realised I hurt my pelvis more than I thought during walk yesterday. To turn in bed was excruciating like really horiffic, oddly enough walk around is ok but the turning even a smidge dunninhiw u would have managed if I had went into Labour. 

Thursday morning here now so I had said I'd forget about induction until Thursday night but I tried everything again yesterday, walking, nipple stimulation, breast pump, calery sage oil, ball etc.... And I got one lousey contraction all day long. So just going to try and relax today cross the t's and dot the I's and head in early in the morning.


----------



## LilMissHappy

3 days til due date for me and I'm so fed up and uncomfortable. Get out please lol! Cervix is low and soft, braxton hicks and pains. Lost plug. Come on missy!! Xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Due day has arrived and nothing happening here other than a very disturbed night and I'm sore from the sweep. 

I'm just waiting on a call from the maternity unit for a time to go up for the scan. DH off work now till the 13th of May so he's able to come with me.


----------



## Ganton

Nothing going on over here either. Sorry to hear the sweep didn't have any effect, Bekah, and that your home induction methods aren't working yet, Banana. Keep going though as you never know when your body could be just about ready enough for something you do to give it that extra nudge.


----------



## babyjan

Congrats to Steph and Katie! Wow so many babies born now and April coming to an end already?! I hope all your over due ladies have your babies soon :hugs:

Can't believe my lil boy is 2 whole weeks already?!! His already changed so much :cry:


----------



## babyjan

Brunette_21 said:


> Hey ladies would like to introduce Robert Todd Carey born at 8.54pm on the 18th of April wieghing 6lb 11 xx

Congratulations!


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry nothings workin for u ladies...
Its so frustrating isnt it being over or due date time

Bekha ope ur scan goes well xx

My bp this morning is 130/90 so ok for now :)
Off to the beach now xxx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats Steph and Kate

Christie hope the tests come back ok 

Hope all starts to work soon for you girls still waiting, curry sex and pineapple all worked for me along with a very emotional film, one that really gets you bring and going thoughout &#55357;&#56397;

Babyjan my baby is 2weeks today also how fast has it gone? :cry: loving every second though 

Enjoy beach Emma xx


----------



## Kay0102

Been to see the consultant this morning. 2cm dilated but baby is still high at -3 :-( 
This is VBAC after 2 emergency c sections so its repeat section at 40+12 as I'm allowed no induction. I have today made the request to break my waters at 40+11 and if it doesn't work I go for the section as planned the day after and they have agreed to this ON THE CONDITION this baby has dropped some more to avoid another cord prolapse. So current plan, a week today I go at 10am to labour ward to rupture membranes. She thinks they will admit me and go from there. I don't know what else I can do to get this baby to drop. I walked 4 miles yesterday I'm always on my ball etc x


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry to hear that Kay but glad they've been open to your suggestion too. Fingers crossed baby drops for you in time.


----------



## babyjan

Christie sending you :hugs: for your lil girl

Kay, I hope baby drops for you x


----------



## Powell130

First night home last night and Jaxson did amazing. I woke to feed him twice and had to wake him! Best sleep ive had in MONTHS!! My boobs were like rocks lol


----------



## Powell130

Kay0102 said:


> Been to see the consultant this morning. 2cm dilated but baby is still high at -3 :-(
> This is VBAC after 2 emergency c sections so its repeat section at 40+12 as I'm allowed no induction. I have today made the request to break my waters at 40+11 and if it doesn't work I go for the section as planned the day after and they have agreed to this ON THE CONDITION this baby has dropped some more to avoid another cord prolapse. So current plan, a week today I go at 10am to labour ward to rupture membranes. She thinks they will admit me and go from there. I don't know what else I can do to get this baby to drop. I walked 4 miles yesterday I'm always on my ball etc x

Great plan!! I hope baby cooperates for you.

Are you bouncing or doing circles on the ball?
Hands and knees helps baby drop because it opens your pelvis more.
Swimming froggt style on your belly really helps too. It still being cold here i didnt really have that option so i would float on my belly and open my legs up so my pelvis could open up a little more.

I hope you can encourage baby to cooperate!!!


----------



## laila 44

Sorry to hear that Kay. Unfortunately if baby doesn't drop or engage it will make a vbac impossible. I had and still have the same problem! Not sure why. When my water broke with my second dd a week before csection when I got to the hospital they were entertaining the idea of a vbac until they brought in the ultrasound machine to check her position and she was very high and not engaged at all. So they forbid me from walking around as her cord was free flowing and I have no more water left so off to csection I went. My first in a 26 hour induction I made it to 10cm but couldn't push Bc baby remained at -2 station and wouldn't descend! Maternal fetal specialists have told me that babies often don't engage bc of pelvic structure which makes it difficult to get through. So I'm thinking that's my case. Hope fully baby drops and u get your vbac! Aside from bouncing on a ball not sure there's much else u can do xx


----------



## Mikihob

Kay I also heard that if you lean on the back of a chair and "climb stairs" it's supposed to help the baby get down into the pelvis. I have been doing it off and on for a bit. I lean on the back of a chair while watching tv and climb some stairs. Good exercise while hoping it gets baby to cooperate. My boy was breech from day 1 until week 34. It helped (I think) get him to turn around to head down position. 

I hope you can get the baby down into the correct position so you can get your VBAC.


----------



## Kay0102

Thanks so much for your replies and suggestions. I'm just worried my pelvis is the issue. I got to 10cm with my first and he was still high and 2nd was cord prolapse as waters ruptured spontaneously and he was also high. I'm worried I'm putting myself through all this to end up with the same outcome, I'd rather just book a section for sooner but trying not to. I've lost all hope. I'm awaiting a call back from an osteopath to see if he can check for misalignment in pelvis and hopefully sort but surely 1 treatment at this stage won't do anything. Feeling rubbish xx

I'm doing big circles and figures of 8 on ball. I'm sitting with soles of feet together and leaning forward. I'm walking. Doing things from spinning babies and doing knees on sofa elbows on floor to help any twists and also bring her back out and then back on ball for her to go back in in the correct position incase that's the issue. This must be why I go overdue all the time. No pressure on cervix x


----------



## Bekah78

Im being kept in hospital following my scan. They're going to try and bring the inducing forward to tomorrow but no guarantees so could still be Saturday. Fluid gone cloudy and movement still low. :/


----------



## banana07

Kay really hoping for u. Its not nice when things dint go how u had planned or hoped. 

Beckah hope all is ok. Our bibs could share a birthday if u go tomorrow x 

Have came to terms with my induction feeling nervous if course but ok so far although I'm.known to go into melt down mode at the last min!! Keeping myself busy to say us helping but if course I hsvevtp go to bed tonight which could stir up all sorts of fears and emotions! But fx I get some sleep!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck ladies! I hope everything works out in your favor! 

Finally getting around to uploading a pic of Jaxson!
 



Attached Files:







13082665_10206290938328418_6964543028861217260_n.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## babyjan

Powell130 said:


> Good luck ladies! I hope everything works out in your favor!
> 
> Finally getting around to uploading a pic of Jaxson!

Awww how sweet :) He seems so alert!


----------



## Bekah78

banana07 said:


> Kay really hoping for u. Its not nice when things dint go how u had planned or hoped.
> 
> Beckah hope all is ok. Our bibs could share a birthday if u go tomorrow x
> 
> Have came to terms with my induction feeling nervous if course but ok so far although I'm.known to go into melt down mode at the last min!! Keeping myself busy to say us helping but if course I hsvevtp go to bed tonight which could stir up all sorts of fears and emotions! But fx I get some sleep!

Thanks. Still reduced movement and fluid gone cloudy. Could be a number of things. If still limited movement and monitoring a concern they're going to jump me up the induction queue. 

Hopefully it will be tomorrow then we can think positive thoughts of going through it together. I'm sure it'll go ok. Just keep focusing on the end result. Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Awww bekha atlesst there doing something and ur baba will be safe with u soon xxx


Kay hope baby drops low for u too hun sounss like ull do anuything for a vbac xxxx good luck

Powell hes so cute bless him he does look wide awake xx


----------



## Powell130

babyjan said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies! I hope everything works out in your favor!
> 
> Finally getting around to uploading a pic of Jaxson!
> 
> Awww how sweet :) He seems so alert!Click to expand...

He's so alert! That pic was still in the delivery suite so he was around an hour old!


----------



## Bekah78

Jaxson is lovely Powell.


----------



## hellojello25

Powell, he is so cute!! And definitely very alert! I can't believe that picture was taken only an hour after his delivery!

Still nothing happening on this front. No contractions, although baby boy is VERY low. I'm still working, and yesterday at work, he pressed on my cervix so hard that I could barely walk because it hurt so bad. My induction is scheduled for Sunday night at 8:30 pm. I have to call the hospital at 6:30 to make sure they have room for me, so fingers crossed that Alex will be born either Monday or Tuesday! Actually, fingers crossed he comes naturally on his own beforehand, but I feel like that's never going to happen. Oh well, one way or another I'll have my son in my arms by this time next week :)


----------



## laila 44

hellojello25 said:


> Powell, he is so cute!! And definitely very alert! I can't believe that picture was taken only an hour after his delivery!
> 
> Still nothing happening on this front. No contractions, although baby boy is VERY low. I'm still working, and yesterday at work, he pressed on my cervix so hard that I could barely walk because it hurt so bad. My induction is scheduled for Sunday night at 8:30 pm. I have to call the hospital at 6:30 to make sure they have room for me, so fingers crossed that Alex will be born either Monday or Tuesday! Actually, fingers crossed he comes naturally on his own beforehand, but I feel like that's never going to happen. Oh well, one way or another I'll have my son in my arms by this time next week :)



Oh no you're still waiting :( well at least you have a date now! With my first I was induced on a Sunday night at 9pm she was born Tuesday morning, I'll never forget at 1019am :). Good luck! Hopefully he comes beforehand!


----------



## hellojello25

laila 44 said:


> hellojello25 said:
> 
> 
> Powell, he is so cute!! And definitely very alert! I can't believe that picture was taken only an hour after his delivery!
> 
> Still nothing happening on this front. No contractions, although baby boy is VERY low. I'm still working, and yesterday at work, he pressed on my cervix so hard that I could barely walk because it hurt so bad. My induction is scheduled for Sunday night at 8:30 pm. I have to call the hospital at 6:30 to make sure they have room for me, so fingers crossed that Alex will be born either Monday or Tuesday! Actually, fingers crossed he comes naturally on his own beforehand, but I feel like that's never going to happen. Oh well, one way or another I'll have my son in my arms by this time next week :)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no you're still waiting :( well at least you have a date now! With my first I was induced on a Sunday night at 9pm she was born Tuesday morning, I'll never forget at 1019am :). Good luck! Hopefully he comes beforehand!Click to expand...

Lol yeah, the girls at work and I joke around about him hanging on for dear life in there! I mean, I'm only 5 days overdue and I think the average for FTMs is 6 days, so it could still happen. I must say, I'm much happier now that I have an end date. BF normally works weekends, but took Sunday off now so we can clean our apartment and drop the dog and cat off at my parents' house, as they'll be watching them while we're at the hospital. I'm anxious and excited all at the same time!


----------



## Mikihob

Bekah I am glad they are taking care of you. I hope your baby can come out soon.

Powell he is absolutely adorable. I love how awake he is. Curious already. 

HelloJello I am sorry you are still waiting. I hope Alex comes before your induction like you are wanting. These boys and wanting to stay in. 

I just left my doctor and he said I am not dilated at all. Nothing. He also commented that baby hasn't even dropped yet. I kinda knew that, because I never had the heaviness in my pelvis and I still have heartburn and trouble breathing sometimes. I was hoping to be dilated a little. Oh well. Here's to next Thursday's appt when I will be 40+1. :dohh: :winkwink:


----------



## Kay0102

After all my complaining and doubt I am having some contractions! They are 5-6min apart lasting 40-50 secs and I'm having to concentrate through them. It doesn't help whilst they are going on I can feel baby wiggling and pushing down is this normal? Also is it definitely contractions? Belly going hard and pain is radiating round midriff and into bumcheeks a little. You would think I knew by now! Trying not to get my hopes up though xx


----------



## lace&pearls

Ohh Kay! That's exciting! I can't really remember tbh (DD born 4 years ago!) but I'm pretty sure she was moving around while I was in labour still, the other ladies on here will prob be much more useful! :) hope you're okay! 

Hope you're holding up ok too Bekah. 

Powell your little boy is adorable! X


----------



## Ganton

That sounds like good progress, Kay. Even when in labour, I think regular movements are still expected, and it sounds like the contractions are doing their job if you can feel the baby pushing down. At my appointment this week, my midwife said that my baby was head down but wouldn't even comment on how engaged it is as she said that by the third pregnancy the baby can easily move up and down and there's nothing to keep them down there until labour starts and the contractions literally push them down.


----------



## emma4g63

Ooo kay how r u now ??
Ope they are contractions for...from wat iv read sounds like it ...
I cnt remember with dd either !!! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies i cnt believe im nearly 39 weeks...i must look it too..not sure if thats my growing bump or just that face us end of pregmancy ladies have lol :)

Iv been to the beach today we were out n walking around for 6 hours with my 4 year old...
So tired...had loads of bracton hicks again...
Feeling period cramps ..
And lost small.amounts of plug....


----------



## babyjan

Kay0102 said:


> After all my complaining and doubt I am having some contractions! They are 5-6min apart lasting 40-50 secs and I'm having to concentrate through them. It doesn't help whilst they are going on I can feel baby wiggling and pushing down is this normal? Also is it definitely contractions? Belly going hard and pain is radiating round midriff and into bumcheeks a little. You would think I knew by now! Trying not to get my hopes up though xx

Oh how exciting! I really hope this is it for you :) 

When I was getting close to pushing I could feel him moving around I remember even saying to the midwife in between contractions look baby moving about a lot lol I even felt a 'dropping' sort of feeling! Sounds like contractions to me x


----------



## Kay0102

I've come to bed and they are still happening! Slapped on some clary sage and going to try and get some sleep in the hope I wake in full blown labour although hubby working over an hour away and isn't due to finish for another 5-6hrs so need to keep an eye. They are 4 minutes apart at the moment but not too strong x


----------



## xSweetTartx

I hope this is it for you, Kay!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh Kay good luck lovely hope this is it for you!

And Emma progress :thumbup:good luck hope this is the start of something for you too 

Cute baby powell xx


----------



## Kay0102

9 hrs into contractions 4-5min apart but dont seem to be getting any stronger. It's like my first labour all over again lets just hope it doesn't last the 3 days it did with him :-( its currently 3.40am and i can't sleep through them because the next one comes too quick. I hate labouring during the night its so lonely but at least SOMETHING is happening xx


----------



## Flannz94

Oh my goodness girls I don't know how i've missed all these updates!! :)

Congrats to all the new mums and bubs! They're coming fast now! 

Emma - don't worry i'll probably still be around too! I'm due the day before you, sounds like you are making some progress though! Hopefully our little girls don't leave us waiting to much longer! Have you been checked at all?

Kay - I hope this is it for you! Good luck! Can't wait for an update x 


AFM - Not a lot happening over here. Had a few episodes of RFM at the beginning of the week and just monitoring that now. I had some cramps all day yesterday, then had some contractions every 5 mins, lasting about 40 seconds for 2 hours then they just stopped! :dohh: I've been losing bits of plug here and there for a week or so, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## banana07

How are u now beckah? 

Kay my contractions with ds2 didn't get stronger or closer for hours den stopped for a little, den came back stronger but irregular den escalated quickly! 

Afm just had 4 hours of broken sleep, induction in less den 2 hours and my stomach is in knots with the thought of it. Going from terrified to I can do this but mostly terrified! Just praying it's somewhat quick at this stage althought babybfeels lower see not as low as ds2 was I was constantly swollen down there with him for weeks before and he came out reasonably quick. Zillion thoughts and scenarios racing around my head. 

I've a midwife friend of a friend who I messages yesterday as I asked zero questions about where to go in hospital and what happens etc... She said they'll break my waters den wait 2 hours to see if contractions start themselves if not start an oxytocin drip. 

My stupid fear of pooping is still strong I was esp worried that I would have the natural clear out like when Labour starts itself but thankfully nerves did the job this morning wouldn't say I'm.clear but I'm not full. Been 12hours since I ate and no intention of eating again now till after. 

So depending on what happens now after waters break I'll be back or pleasecgod have a big announcement for ye!!


----------



## Kay0102

So after 11hrs regular contractions that kept me up all night, literally. I've got up and they have completely stopped. I could cry x


----------



## princess2406

banana07 said:


> How are u now beckah?
> 
> Kay my contractions with ds2 didn't get stronger or closer for hours den stopped for a little, den came back stronger but irregular den escalated quickly!
> 
> Afm just had 4 hours of broken sleep, induction in less den 2 hours and my stomach is in knots with the thought of it. Going from terrified to I can do this but mostly terrified! Just praying it's somewhat quick at this stage althought babybfeels lower see not as low as ds2 was I was constantly swollen down there with him for weeks before and he came out reasonably quick. Zillion thoughts and scenarios racing around my head.
> 
> I've a midwife friend of a friend who I messages yesterday as I asked zero questions about where to go in hospital and what happens etc... She said they'll break my waters den wait 2 hours to see if contractions start themselves if not start an oxytocin drip.
> 
> My stupid fear of pooping is still strong I was esp worried that I would have the natural clear out like when Labour starts itself but thankfully nerves did the job this morning wouldn't say I'm.clear but I'm not full. Been 12hours since I ate and no intention of eating again now till after.
> 
> So depending on what happens now after waters break I'll be back or pleasecgod have a big announcement for ye!!

Good luck I hope it all goes well!


----------



## princess2406

Kay0102 said:


> So after 11hrs regular contractions that kept me up all night, literally. I've got up and they have completely stopped. I could cry x

Sorry they've stopped, I can imagine how frustrated you must be feeling right now. Try and catch up on some sleep for now and fxd it gets going again soon for you!


----------



## Ganton

Oh no, Kay, how frustrating. They may still have helped to move the baby lower so keep at the walking if you can and they get going again for you.

Good luck today, Banana. I can imagine you must be thinking through all the different scenarios, but I'm sure everything will be fine. Once they've broken your waters, I guess you need to spend those two hours letting gravity do its work to see if contractions will get going. My waters were broken during my sweep with DS2 and I started getting uncomfortable twinges about an hour or so later when I arrived at hospital. I then went for a walk and they intensified massively during that walk, so do what you can to stay upright and move around. And if that doesn't work, don't fear the next step. I know loads of people who have had the drip and everything was just fine. Just go with the flow and you'll have your baby in hour arms before you know it.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh no Kay :-( keep the walking up and up the stairs go shopping watch a sad movie and cry your heart out :hugs:

Good luck banana xx


----------



## Bekah78

banana07 said:


> How are u now beckah?
> 
> Kay my contractions with ds2 didn't get stronger or closer for hours den stopped for a little, den came back stronger but irregular den escalated quickly!
> 
> Afm just had 4 hours of broken sleep, induction in less den 2 hours and my stomach is in knots with the thought of it. Going from terrified to I can do this but mostly terrified! Just praying it's somewhat quick at this stage althought babybfeels lower see not as low as ds2 was I was constantly swollen down there with him for weeks before and he came out reasonably quick. Zillion thoughts and scenarios racing around my head.
> 
> I've a midwife friend of a friend who I messages yesterday as I asked zero questions about where to go in hospital and what happens etc... She said they'll break my waters den wait 2 hours to see if contractions start themselves if not start an oxytocin drip.
> 
> My stupid fear of pooping is still strong I was esp worried that I would have the natural clear out like when Labour starts itself but thankfully nerves did the job this morning wouldn't say I'm.clear but I'm not full. Been 12hours since I ate and no intention of eating again now till after.
> 
> So depending on what happens now after waters break I'll be back or pleasecgod have a big announcement for ye!!

I'm ok thanks! Monitoring last night went ok with movement but still no answers as to why fluid now cloudy. Looking more likely they'll keep me on the list for Saturday to be induced rather than bringing it forward but will see what the Drs say on their rounds. 

I've got everything crossed it goes well for you today and looking forward to your announcement and positive induction story!! :) xx


----------



## emma4g63

So sorry kay hun xxx how annoying !!

Bannana good luck...xxxxxx cnt wait for update


Bekha hope u get answrss soon hun xxxx


----------



## emma4g63

Nothin for me today no plug no braxtom hicks even...

Blah !!!!:lol


Got anetnatal midwife at 2pm...goimg to ask her about induction due to bp issues


----------



## babyjan

I'm sorry Kay :(


----------



## babyjan

emma4g63 said:


> Nothin for me today no plug no braxtom hicks even...
> 
> Blah !!!!:lol
> 
> 
> Got anetnatal midwife at 2pm...goimg to ask her about induction due to bp issues

Good luck at your apt! Can't believe your almost 39 weeks! During pregnancy you seemed so far behind me but now your sooo close x


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks babyjan xxx

I kno 39 weeks tommorow makes me panic in a way but im ready for her so much now xx

Hows things for u and ur lo xx


----------



## Bekah78

Ooh my plug has just come away.


----------



## emma4g63

Oooohhhl yey bekha :)
Xxxx


Quick question ladies can a midwife choose to induce early?? Based on my bp issues ...
Or would i need see a cobsultant...


----------



## Bekah78

I think you'd need to see a consultant. I'm sure they'd refer you straight away if they have concerns though.


----------



## lace&pearls

emma4g63 said:


> Oooohhhl yey bekha :)
> Xxxx
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies can a midwife choose to induce early?? Based on my bp issues ...
> Or would i need see a cobsultant...


I'm not sure tbh Emma, but she could make some phone calls I imagine (?) but it wouldn't hurt to ask. 

Ohh that's a good sign Bekah! :)


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks ladies ..
The more i read on ibcreaesed bp the more it puts me off going over as it csn affect the placenta n bejng overdue makes it worse

Im hoping she says this anyway but if not ill express my concerns and see were i stand

I dont particylary want to me induced as my first wasnt good but i could wait until 40 plus 12 and still need to be induced...

Id rather her be here safe xx


----------



## banana07

Are u still in hospital becka? 

Well waters are broke here nearly am hour now and no contractions. I just had tea and a scone might go for a stroll now but not allowed to leave ward a.d afraid I'll hear ppl screaming!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

It's all happening today lady's :happydance: good luck each of you xx


----------



## Bekah78

banana07 said:


> Are u still in hospital becka?
> 
> Well waters are broke here nearly am hour now and no contractions. I just had tea and a scone might go for a stroll now but not allowed to leave ward a.d afraid I'll hear ppl screaming!!

Yes I'm still in. 

Hope the walk helps and you don't hear anything too traumatic. You'll have your baby in your arms soon :) xx


----------



## babyjan

Bekah78 said:


> Ooh my plug has just come away.

Oh that's good! Both pregnancies plug seems to have been a sign things were happening! First time I was losing HUGE globs and my waters broke that night. This pregnancy I was losing tiny tiny amounts on Wednesday (I even posted about it on here) and then gave birth Thursday x


----------



## babyjan

banana07 said:


> Are u still in hospital becka?
> 
> Well waters are broke here nearly am hour now and no contractions. I just had tea and a scone might go for a stroll now but not allowed to leave ward a.d afraid I'll hear ppl screaming!!

Aww so exciting!! Baby will be here very soon :)


----------



## emma4g63

Yeyyy banana wont be long i bet.....

Lol tho screaming ladies i love it on one born wen therea ppl roaminn the corridors n they looks scared to death of all the noise...
Arghhhh 

Xxx


----------



## babyjan

Emma we doing great thanks for asking :) lil ones got his hearing test at the hospital and OH can't come so it's gone be my first drive (since birth) and with the two kids &#128513;

Haha as I was leaving the hospital after the birth could hear all sorts of screaming ... I remember in the antenatal ward they put me in a room with quiet ladies (I'm assuming they weren't in labour) and I was making so much sounds whilst sucking on the gas and air lol.


----------



## lace&pearls

Sounds like a few of you are making some progress :thumbup: 

Btw ladies still waiting - It's a full moon tonight! :haha: 

Babyjan hope you're feeling ok about your drive! I think I will be nervous when I drive for the first time as I've not been driving that long. x


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww babyjan id b nervous thinking of takin madi out n baba at same timr...eek !!

Lace and pearls..
O is it really a full moon ?? 
Who knows we cud all go :)

My friend bet tommrow for my date lil so she ve chuffed as i guessed hera correct


----------



## Natasha2605

Sounds like there will be some more babies here by the end of the weekend :) how exciting!


----------



## Kay0102

Contractions still seem to have got lost after everything last night BUT I'm losing huge amount of plug every time I wiped. I don't know how there can be anymore. I wiped 5 times last toilet trip and there was no sign of an end. I'm hoping this is all good signs those 11hrs i was awake in the night was actually for something x


----------



## emma4g63

I hope so too kay...

Really think its it for u and i bet by tonight ur in full blown labour :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

I only heard one traumatic screaming session in the 5 days I was in l&d between the two births (we stay in the same room from admission to discharge) so fx it's the same for you. Enjoy walking about. I did figure 8s to encourage contractions after my water broke and that seemed to help!

Bekah sounds promising!! Good luck!

Emma I hope your mw gives you some reassuring answers. Obviously being induced isn't always fun but baby healthy is no 1 concern. I'm feeling pretty grateful that we live in a time where we can go to a hospital and give birth without a fear of one or both of us not coming home.

Things are going well here. Home from the hospital now and sleeping ok considering. I feel so much more relaxed now that I've been through this before.


----------



## StephtheHiker

Kay that sounds just how my early labor started so I think this is it for you!!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks steph ....im hopin so xx

Glad ur home now and settling down xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Sounds promising Kay!


----------



## hellojello25

Okay, so I just lost my mucus plug, which means I'm FINALLY dilating! Woo! 

Last night I woke with what felt like poo pains, but couldn't actually go to the bathroom. This morning I'm still having them and I went to go to the bathroom at work and still couldn't go. Instead, I went to wipe and there was a TON of mucus, which had a brownish color. Hurray! It was disgusting, but so uplifting to know that I'm finally dilating. And it must mean that those poo pains were actually contractions! I'm hoping this is the beginning of things for me. Does it sound like it? I really don't want to be induced on Sunday...

Edit: I've also been having a ton of back pain and pressure down low, which is why I keep thinking I need to poo


----------



## babyjan

Kay0102 said:


> Contractions still seem to have got lost after everything last night BUT I'm losing huge amount of plug every time I wiped. I don't know how there can be anymore. I wiped 5 times last toilet trip and there was no sign of an end. I'm hoping this is all good signs those 11hrs i was awake in the night was actually for something x

Yep there's lots up there lol! I hope this is all good signs for you! You just be exhausted x


----------



## emma4g63

Wow hellojello sounds promising hun

Lol so disgusting plug but we all love to see it :)

Good luck xx


----------



## missbabes

I'm fed up of being overdue now. Think I had my bloody show with some plug yesterday morning over 12 hours after having a sweep, and then pretty sure I had a bit more plug come out this morning. All the cramps I had from the sweep died off within 24 hours, and had nothing since, not even getting much in the way of braxton hicks any more.

Only thing keeping me going now is that I've a week left until induction.


----------



## laila 44

hellojello25 said:


> Okay, so I just lost my mucus plug, which means I'm FINALLY dilating! Woo!
> 
> Last night I woke with what felt like poo pains, but couldn't actually go to the bathroom. This morning I'm still having them and I went to go to the bathroom at work and still couldn't go. Instead, I went to wipe and there was a TON of mucus, which had a brownish color. Hurray! It was disgusting, but so uplifting to know that I'm finally dilating. And it must mean that those poo pains were actually contractions! I'm hoping this is the beginning of things for me. Does it sound like it? I really don't want to be induced on Sunday...
> 
> Edit: I've also been having a ton of back pain and pressure down low, which is why I keep thinking I need to poo


Yay!!! Now get waking like crazy!!! U can get baby going that way for sure:happydance:


----------



## princess2406

Lots of good signs for you ladies! Good luck can't wait to read more new baby updates over the weekend!


----------



## LilMissHappy

I'm bouncing on my ball. Drinking rasp leaf tea like it's going to of fashion and just got my breast pump out to try and crank these tightenings up a notch. Had some cracking pains last night but they didn't get regular or stronger 
I'm so ready for this baby now. Got hubby booked into do his part tonight!, I want this baby this weekend! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

All gone quiet here. No sign of baby yet and looks like I'll be induced tomorrow unless things start up overnight. So frustrating. 
Hope everyone that were having good signs/booked in to be induced are doing ok!!


----------



## pinkpassion

You ladies are awful quiet lol.. Wondering if some baby action is going on!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Awww bekha sorry nothingz happened just yet..
Atleast ull be induced soon xxx fx xxx


Im so damn miserable ...the thought if goin 3 more weeks kills me..im uncomfortable ij ebery way

My 4 year ols is running me off the ground...im so tired..its unreal..

Loads braxtok hicks nothing else :(

Jus ate loads pineapple


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear things have gone quiet for you, Bekah. I hope the induction goes well if nothing picks up again before then.

I know what you mean, Emma. I feel reasonably calm as I'm only 6 days from due date, but go think it could actually be closer to 3 weeks is a bit rubbish. Today I have walked, cleaned (including getting on hands and knees to scrub floors), DTD, tried a bit if stimulation, and......nothing! I'm not even getting much in the way of braxton hicks. My boys are at nursery Wednesday to Friday so I now have 4 days of lifting DS2, trying to play on the floor with them, pushing a pram, and various other things that are getting increasingly uncomfortable with a huge bump.


----------



## Kay0102

Nothing happening here unfortunately and I've been left so sore and tender in lower tummy, pelvis and cervix area from all the contractions last night I'm wondering if it's normal? Everything stings burns and hurts to move and even sit. Even movement from baby is hurting down there x


----------



## emma4g63

Ganton i kno my 4 year will not play on her own so sittin on her floor playin is agony....i feel massive too and simple things are jus hard work


----------



## missbabes

Kay0102 said:


> Nothing happening here unfortunately and I've been left so sore and tender in lower tummy, pelvis and cervix area from all the contractions last night I'm wondering if it's normal? Everything stings burns and hurts to move and even sit. Even movement from baby is hurting down there x

That's exactly how I felt the day after my sweep, was still a little off this morning. I couldn't even go on the ball the day of the sweep cause it was so painful.


----------



## Kay0102

missbabes said:


> Kay0102 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing happening here unfortunately and I've been left so sore and tender in lower tummy, pelvis and cervix area from all the contractions last night I'm wondering if it's normal? Everything stings burns and hurts to move and even sit. Even movement from baby is hurting down there x
> 
> That's exactly how I felt the day after my sweep, was still a little off this morning. I couldn't even go on the ball the day of the sweep cause it was so painful.Click to expand...

Thats good to know thanks hun. She did an extremely vigorous sweep yesterday so probably that xx


----------



## lace&pearls

Kay if you're worried could you ring your local maternity unit for advice? X 

Emma same here my 4 year old DD loves me sitting on the floor.... I try to compromise by sitting on the ball while she's on the floor lol. Then she wants to jump all over my ball! 

I'm due tomorrow but I don't think I feel much of anything :( 
I *think* i may have been having braxton hicks (I was never sure if I got them with DD) ... Belly keeps going tight / hard, not painful though. Although does seem to coincide with baby pushing down hard sometimes. 

I've had either a lot of CM or bits of plug lost at times but that's been on and off for at least a week. Boobs hurt? Lol 
Feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever lol.


----------



## hellojello25

Update: not much happening here. I've lost some more of the mucus plug but nothing like that first humongous part that came out. I've been getting some contractions but they aren't especially painful, a little painful, but not awful. They were about 12-15 minutes apart but haven't really picked up at all and now I'm still getting them but have stopped timing them.


----------



## banana07

Very quick post ladies! Ive read but nothing went into my head!

Emily Margaret raced into the world at 1.01pm today Friday 22nd April 8lbs8oz It was super super quick once drip started an hour and a half from 1st pain which when I was asked was it a contraction I wasn't sure to her out!! 

Still in shock disbelief but so so happy. 

Norovirus us in the hospital so boys can't come up but they have tons of photos and care dying to meet her! Hopefully home tomorrow. No stitches again thank God and she latched on straight away and hsving huge feeds since. Hopefully go I g to get a bit of sleep now shortly after this feed &#128156; &#128155;&#128154;&#128153;&#128147;&#128157;&#128158;&#128148;&#128698;&#128118;&#128700;&#127874;&#128150;&#128149;&#128159;&#128515;&#128518;&#128513;&#128512;


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations banana! X


----------



## heychrissie

Been stalking for a while now but not posted yet - I'm due on the 24th and having no signs whatsoever!

Congratulations to everyone that has had their babies x


----------



## lace&pearls

Aww congrats banana glad to hear it went well :) xxxx pretty name too x


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations banana. Glad it went so well! 

Welcome heychrissie!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Yay congrats banana! Xx


----------



## princess2406

Congrats Banana! Sounds like it went really well!


----------



## Flannz94

Congratulations banana x


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations banana!


----------



## emma4g63

Huge congrats banana was super fast for u :) xx


----------



## emma4g63

Iv had duch a crap sleep..it jus hurts to do anything..

The midwife did say her heads right down so explains y its painful but i had non of this with dd1

Cmon baby were are....


----------



## Kay0102

Congratulations banana!! Can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## Ganton

Congratulations Banana, I'm glad everything went well for you.

Emma, I think I have the opposite problem. Although I'm feeling big and uncomfortable, I ding actually have much pressure low down and am worried that that means labour is a long way off. I remember feeling lots of pressure with my other 2.


----------



## emma4g63

Well dd was 2 week overdue so maybr the pressure is a good sign....
I bloomin hope so i not sure i can wait 3 weeks....
Think im gunna spend it complaining lol


----------



## emma4g63

Question ladies..iv been gettin braxton hucks for weeks and weeks now but this week alot !! 

Iv been gettin them since waking this morning but they feel different...

I would describe braxtons as my bump tightens across the top all way around an i feel pressure.

This morning it feel same tightening but low down were id feel say period pains..
Not in my back tho?? Not painful just uncomfy ??

Are these still braxton hicks


----------



## Misscalais

Brunette_21 said:


> Hey ladies would like to introduce Robert Todd Carey born at 8.54pm on the 18th of April wieghing 6lb 11 xx

Sooo cute and hes not big at all! I hope you're both doing well.


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations banana and anyone else i might have missed. Haven't been on for a few days so trying to catch up.
My girl is 2 weeks old today i can't quite believe how fast its going.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Emma keep an eye I started like this they got more regular and then gradually started getting more uncomfortable as the night went on, I had him the following night xx


----------



## laila 44

Congrats banana!! See? Everything went soooo well! So happy for you!!! Xx

Misscalis- 2 weeks already? Omg!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks older..
Iv had inrreglar pains...low down very period like in my legs but then i get braxton hicks..

!!!:cmon baby


----------



## Eleonora

Yay for Banana! It sounds like a very positive induction story. We want baby pictures! 

AFM: I'm 40+5, lost a little plug during the week, have had weird indigestion feelings Thursday evening and menstrual crampiness Friday night in addition to the usual Braxton Hicks but besides that no labor signs. I had been through a period of super fat ankles no matter what I ate or drank and the last few evenings I have been surprised to see my ankle bones again so it could be that all that water retention is starting to shift. My next appt is Tues when I will have fetal heart monitoring with optional sweep.


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to Banana :flower:


Not much of a change for me, though I lost a giant lump of plug last night. Literally felt it fall out when on the loo. Not getting any crampy feelings any more, just the odd occasional BH. Baby movements are so painful these days. 6 days and counting until I get induced.


----------



## emma4g63

Not much activity ladies...

Stubborn babies remaining :)

Nothin from me today all pains stopped xx

Gunna b a long wait


----------



## Bekah78

After a battle with hospital staff they've finally got me started with inducing. First pessary done. Need another tonight and then will be checked by a dr in the morning. All being well our boy will be with us tomorrow. Can't wait. So painful so far but focusing on end result.


----------



## emma4g63

Good news bekha.....bet you cant wait now hun xxx

Fx all goes smoothly xx


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks! I can't wait. Waited so long for this can't believe we are almost there :)


----------



## laila 44

Bekah78 said:


> Thanks! I can't wait. Waited so long for this can't believe we are almost there :)


Soooooo exciting!!! Can't wait to see pics! Good luck mamma!


----------



## babyjan

Bekah78 said:


> Thanks! I can't wait. Waited so long for this can't believe we are almost there :)

Good luck Bekah! X


----------



## princess2406

Good luck Bekah!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck bekah xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck bekah!


----------



## Flannz94

Good luck Bekah! X


----------



## emma4g63

I was so sure this baby was going to be early i just had a feeling earlier on..
Thinking it was jus wishful thinking :)

Nothing for me again last night


----------



## lace&pearls

I know what you mean Emma, although I told myself at the beginning I would be a bit later (hopefully not as late as dd1 - 9 days) I predicted 27th at baby shower lol, since I got to 36/37 weeks I started thinking ohh maybe I could go early? .... 
I'm now one day over due lol! No signs here I don't think.


----------



## Eleonora

Bekah78 said:


> Thanks! I can't wait. Waited so long for this can't believe we are almost there :)

Thinking of you today, Bekah! :flower:


----------



## hellojello25

So we are officially at the hospital!!!! We checked in around 10 last night because I having contractions 3-4 minutes apart lasting about a minute and a half. I was dilated to almost 2 when I got there but they admitted me because I was scheduled for an induction today anyways. They put a pill on my cervix to help it ripen at 2:30 am because I wasn't really progressing. They just came in again checked me again and not much had changed, which they said is completely normal. So they just put another pill in there and are going to check me again in 4 hours. Fingers crossed it does something for me! I'm still having contractions, and they're more painful but not as close together now. It's so weird lol. I'm so nervous but so excited to finally meet our little guy!!


----------



## babyjan

Aww so exciting hellojello! I hope things happen quickly for you! Normal for first babies to take their time x


----------



## Natasha2605

Good luck hellojello!


----------



## emma4g63

Oko good luck hellojello x

Wont be long now xx


----------



## Flannz94

Good luck hellojello! Won't be long and he'll be here :) xx


----------



## hellojello25

babyjan said:


> Aww so exciting hellojello! I hope things happen quickly for you! Normal for first babies to take their time x

That's what the nurse said, so I'm okay with it. I've waited 41 weeks, a few more hours isn't gunna kill me lol. I'm on the birthing ball now while BF is going to get coffee and eat breakfast, and then we're going to go walk around for a while and see if we can get anymore action going before they check me again at 11. Thanks for all the good luck wishes ladies!!! I'm hoping he'll be here today!


----------



## Eleonora

Goodluck Hellojello!


----------



## laila 44

Yay!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Good luck hellojello! Xx


----------



## missbabes

Now that I'm a week overdue I'm almost beginning to wish I had opted for a c-section instead of a vbac. Got my last midwife appointment on wednesday when I'll be 10 days over, which happens to fall on my wedding anniversary. Not feeling positive at all on baby appearing before friday's induction :nope:


----------



## Powell130

Good luck HelloJello!! Not too much longer and you will have a sweet baby in your arms!


----------



## Powell130

My little boob monster this morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160424_105149.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## missbabes

Powell130 said:


> My little boob monster this morning!

Gorgeous picture :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Missbabes its so frustrating isnt it xx

Hu knows baby may still cum hun fx xx

Powell gorgeous picture he looks so content


----------



## princess2406

Good luck Hellojello!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Powell what a cute baby !

Hopefully baby will come soon missbabes :hugs:


----------



## missbabes

emma4g63 said:


> Missbabes its so frustrating isnt it xx
> 
> Hu knows baby may still cum hun fx xx
> 
> Powell gorgeous picture he looks so content

Frustrating certainly sums it up. Actually snapped at hubby this morning when he was jokingly telling me to go into labour already. Then again he's made the same joke for almost a week now.


----------



## Powell130

I can see my vagina again :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

How are you ladies with toddlers coping? Mine LOVES baby brother but has slightly been acting out for attention and it makes me sad :cry: last night he woke up coughing and crying (season change allergies, poor guy) and he cried for daddy and not mommy and I had a moment. It made me so damn sad. Hes ALWAYS cried for mommy. Dad has been off all week so he's got to spend more time with him lately and he goes back to work tomorrow so I'm kinda nervous about tomorrow since it will be my first time alone with both boys. Sink or swim time tho cuz Jax has his first Dr appt! :wacko:


----------



## StephtheHiker

Powell yes I'm in the same boat. Dd is still pretty young (just now 22 months) but with my dad visiting and my husband at home the last few days, she knows something is off but doesn't really know it's permanent. So she is purposely doing things she shouldn't. And because my SPD is still acting up and caring for a newborn, I've barely spent time with her. I didn't expect her to feel jealous and she doesn't but she still has a loy of trouble with change. Dh goes back to work tomorrow too! Such a shame our system in the US is. I think this is all pretty temporary and even the most jealous of kids get over it after a few months.

Bekah has gone quiet so I assume that means she's had her baby!


----------



## laila 44

Powell! That pic is just adorable! Xx


----------



## Powell130

StephtheHiker said:


> Powell yes I'm in the same boat. Dd is still pretty young (just now 22 months) but with my dad visiting and my husband at home the last few days, she knows something is off but doesn't really know it's permanent. So she is purposely doing things she shouldn't. And because my SPD is still acting up and caring for a newborn, I've barely spent time with her. I didn't expect her to feel jealous and she doesn't but she still has a loy of trouble with change. Dh goes back to work tomorrow too! Such a shame our system in the US is. I think this is all pretty temporary and even the most jealous of kids get over it after a few months.
> 
> Bekah has gone quiet so I assume that means she's had her baby!

I hope our littles do well with the change!!
And hope we both don't lose our minds tomorrow lol I really wish they could have longer leave :cry:


----------



## Powell130

laila 44 said:


> Powell! That pic is just adorable! Xx

Thank you!! He was just curled up on boob milk drunk lol he's taken really well to nursing just like his brother did. I'm so glad!


----------



## Kay0102

I did it!!! I got my VBA2C. My gorgeous Ivy Rose was delivered at 2.04am weighing 8lb 6oz, 8hrs after having my waters broken and 20min pushing. I am on cloud 9 right now xx


----------



## emma4g63

Perfect and i love her name kay... 

Congrats on yr vbac hun xx


----------



## Ganton

Congratulations Kay. What lovely news to wake up to this morning. Enjoy your baby snuggles.


----------



## princess2406

Well done on your vbac & congrats Kay! Beautiful name aswell! x


----------



## hellojello25

Another update here: I've been at the hospital for over 24 hours now trying to get this labor started and I can finally say that I am almost 3 cm and they're going to start the pitocin now! I hope to be meeting Alex later this morning or early this afternoon!

They put a pill on my cervix to start things along, but it did nothing. The doss only lasts 4 hours so they did another dose and after that I was still only 1 cm dilated and had effaced to 50%. So they put the cervadil in around 3 in the afternoon and around 6ish I started to get regular contractions. At 9 I took a sleeping pill but some of the contractions still woke me up and I went to the bathroom around 2:30 to find that the cervadil had fallen out along with more of the mucus plug. I informed the nurse and that's when the doctor came into to check me. Fingers crossed things go quickly and smoothly from here on out!


----------



## emma4g63

Aww hellojello glad things are progressing for you hun xxx

Cnt wait for the update


----------



## Eleonora

Oh Well Done, Kay!! Welcome to the world, baby Ivy. :)


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations Kay!! So happy you got your vba2c! Beautiful xx


----------



## Eleonora

Hellojello - thinking of you this morning! I had that pitocin stuff last time and it didn't help me, but when my mom had it, I shot out so fast they had to hold me in until the doc was ready to catch me - - so you never know how your body is going to respond. What worked for me was the epidural because I was able to relax. Hoping all goes smoothly!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Fantastic news Kay!

Lovely picture of you both well done and enjoy the mummy cuddles xx

Xx


----------



## Flannz94

Well done Kay, she's beautiful! 

Good luck hellojello, can't wait for an update


----------



## hellojello25

Eleonora said:


> Hellojello - thinking of you this morning! I had that pitocin stuff last time and it didn't help me, but when my mom had it, I shot out so fast they had to hold me in until the doc was ready to catch me - - so you never know how your body is going to respond. What worked for me was the epidural because I was able to relax. Hoping all goes smoothly!

Thank you for the thoughts! I'm currently up to 9 ml/hr and they can of only go up to 19 ml/hr. They increase it 2 ml every half an hour, starting at 1 ml. And honestly, I felt the difference in contractions immediately, so I'm hoping it won't be too much longer!


----------



## babyjan

Looking forward to your updates hellojello!


----------



## Eleonora

hellojello25 said:


> Thank you for the thoughts! I'm currently up to 9 ml/hr and they can of only go up to 19 ml/hr. They increase it 2 ml every half an hour, starting at 1 ml. And honestly, I felt the difference in contractions immediately, so I'm hoping it won't be too much longer!

That sounds pretty intense already! Hang in there! I remember the nurse would pass by the little computer attached to the IV line, punch in a new number, and just a few seconds later I would be gripped by an even stronger contraction. It IS really immediate. Even though I am not much of a noise maker, it started feeling like a contraction with an extra twist and it made me grunt involuntarily. UGH! :wacko:


----------



## laila 44

Kay- congrats!!! Well done!! So happy you got your vbac!!! Enjoy baby Ivy xx

Hellojello- induction is such a long and brutal process! I went through exactly that with my first. She was born after 26 hours of putting in the cervadil. Pitocin will get things moving though, don't worry! Hopefully you will have a baby by this morning! Good luck girl not long now xx


----------



## banana07

Oh more babies!! Congrats Kay, love the name and delighted u got the vbac u wanted!! It's v v odd having the girl after 2 boys isn't it esp the nappy change!! 

Hellojello, good luck cannot wait to hear the big announcement!! 

What us this pill ye all talk about for induction?? There was no mention of a pill in my hospital just broke waters waited 2 hours I'm which nothing happened so started piction drip?? This pill seems to make it very long and drawn out?

Hope becka has good new for us soon!! 

Getting in great here finally coming down of cloud 9!! Two boys just love her, James us trying to be gentle but he's such a brute u have to watch him like a hawk!! 

Been people around me since Friday but last night dh had to work (off again now they were just really stuck) so on my own a night and this morning but nearlyt nap time for ds2 den ds1 home from school and dh up from bed. Had to bring ds1 to school this morning which u was drreading but successfully.got all 3 up and dressed and out to the car with ease wasn't as bad as I thought!! 

I had to top Emily up with formula yesterday morning after 24hour feeding/latching session I didn't eve. Make it up to bedroom Saturday night I was in tears Sunday morning after only 1 he of sleep. My sister brought over a little bottle of apitnal just gave her 2oz and she was immediately content and happy out since!! I'm still waiting for milk but it's staeti g to come in. So she has we t from an absolute antichrist to a wee dream boat!! 

Still I'm serious shock at how quickly it all happened. Drip started at 11.30 and I was told first cervix check at 2.30 at earliest. Was reading g my notes in hospital says 12.25 contractions strong but coping well. 12.50 Emma believes baby us coming. 12.50 contractions expulsive 13.00 head delivered quickly assistance requested and 13.01 baby girl delivered! So 11mins from me saying baby was coming/pushing!!

neither dh or midwife believes me!! Thankful it was so quick and all went so well no stitches almost no swelling pelvic floor intact etc...

Cannot wait to hear from hellojello and Becks!!


----------



## emma4g63

Wow bannana sounds fantastic xxx after all ur worries im glad went well xxx


----------



## babyjan

Glad all is well with you banana! It really amazes me how some can have babies with no stitches or issues down there lol! I'm still healing and tmi bloody constipated with stitches :( 

For those with more than one kid how do you manage when home alone? Yesterday my 4 year old tried to pick up baby when I went to get him a drink from the kitchen. I returned to find my baby face down on the sofa! I just can't help but think what if?


----------



## lace&pearls

Congratulations Kay!!!! 

Best of luck hellojello 

Hope the ladies and babies are all getting on ok, it would be nice to have a baby thread going too for after X


----------



## emma4g63

Bless u babyjan i cn imagine my 4 year doing same...

Dont think what if hun tho ...its all fine :)

No advice as iv only 1 at min but sure ill be experiencing the same soon xx


----------



## missbabes

Kay0102 said:


> I did it!!! I got my VBA2C. My gorgeous Ivy Rose was delivered at 2.04am weighing 8lb 6oz, 8hrs after having my waters broken and 20min pushing. I am on cloud 9 right now xx
> 
> View attachment 941660

Congratulations. So glad to see that you got your wish. Enjoy your little girl :flower:


----------



## missbabes

Still no news on my part. 8 days overdue and no sign of anything happening. Just happy that I'm not being asked by family members about it any more. They are quite right in saying that I don't need to be asked after this amount of time.


----------



## xSweetTartx

My toddler is also acting out. He loves his sister and daddy but I'm the bad guy. I mentioned it today to my pediatrician since we were there for a checkup. He has 3 children himself and he said the best thing you can do is include your other child/children in everything you do with baby. Diaper changes, clothes, comfort etc. When the baby is around a month old, your other child reaches a stage of tolerance and loses interest. Their behavior should level out and return to normal. Apparently we just have to stick it out and stay strong. I reeeeaallly hope that he's right because it's breaking my heart.

Congratulations for the new babies!


----------



## Natasha2605

babyjan said:


> Glad all is well with you banana! It really amazes me how some can have babies with no stitches or issues down there lol! I'm still healing and tmi bloody constipated with stitches :(
> 
> For those with more than one kid how do you manage when home alone? Yesterday my 4 year old tried to pick up baby when I went to get him a drink from the kitchen. I returned to find my baby face down on the sofa! I just can't help but think what if?

I've spent a lot of time emphasising safety, explaining where they can and cannot touch her etc.

Try not to worry about the what ifs Hun, it'll do you no good :hugs:


----------



## Oldermummy78

lace&pearls said:


> Congratulations Kay!!!!
> 
> Best of luck hellojello
> 
> Hope the ladies and babies are all getting on ok, it would be nice to have a baby thread going too for after X

That would be great to have a baby thread going on from here all go through the same stages and ask or offer advice for each other xx


----------



## emma4g63

Any more babies or signs for u ladiex left ??

Nothing from me....
Lol feel like ill be here til them end of my lonesum lol :)

Got bp check in the morning so ill see wat it brings xx


----------



## missbabes

emma4g63 said:


> Any more babies or signs for u ladiex left ??
> 
> Nothing from me....
> Lol feel like ill be here til them end of my lonesum lol :)
> 
> Got bp check in the morning so ill see wat it brings xx

With the way I'm going you're unlikely to be on your own :wacko:


----------



## Eleonora

Nothing new here. I am 41 weeks today. Tomorrow I have another monitoring appt and I think they will offer me a sweep. Is it something I should be able to drive home by myself after? I am trying to avoid pointless interventions this time around but if there is a chance a sweep will help me avoid an induction, I will take it.


----------



## emma4g63

Wow feel for u 41 week ladies..had my dd at 42 and i was soooo sick of waiting...

Ull av no issue drivin after a sweep ..u cn feel crampy

Hope it starts u iff xx


----------



## Gem1302

Wow lots more babies the last few days! Congratulations everyone! I'm slowly reading through & catching up! For everyone left I hope your babies don't keep you waiting too much longer, these April babies haven't been in a hurry so far have they!
We're on day 5 as a family of 4 and I'm knackered but loving it :) my toddler is also acting out a little but more of he's acting a bit babyish - he knows when baby cries we go to her so he's fake crying & whinging to get attention rather than just telling us like he did before. He's completely in love with his sister though & always wants cuddles from her :) as for Hannah she's feeding really well, only lost 4% of her birth weight so is now a tiny 6lb3 which the midwife is happy with but she likes to keep me up all night!


----------



## Gem1302

emma4g63 said:


> Any more babies or signs for u ladiex left ??
> 
> Nothing from me....
> Lol feel like ill be here til them end of my lonesum lol :)
> 
> Got bp check in the morning so ill see wat it brings xx

Good luck with your bp Emma!


----------



## emma4g63

Glad all is good gem and hannah is doing good xx

Lots of ys on here with 2 kiddies im dreadin dds reaction it will break my heart...ope shes ok 
Most of u have had good things to say so fingers crossed xx


----------



## missbabes

Eleonora said:


> Nothing new here. I am 41 weeks today. Tomorrow I have another monitoring appt and I think they will offer me a sweep. Is it something I should be able to drive home by myself after? I am trying to avoid pointless interventions this time around but if there is a chance a sweep will help me avoid an induction, I will take it.

Really depends on how you react to the sweep. I was glad that I couldn't drive, can't fit behind the wheel at the moment any way. I went food shopping immediately afterwards and was really suffering badly with cramps about 10 minutes into it, enough that hubby thought I was going into labour.

Nice to know I'm not the only one to be in the 41 week mark.


----------



## Ganton

Don't worry, Emma, I'm still here and there are still no signs for me.

Eleanora, I had to get my mum to collect me from my sweep with DS2 but that's because my waters broke when it was done and I started getting contractions straight away, so didn't fancy the 15 minute walk home. If I'd had my car with me, I'd still have happily driven home.


----------



## emma4g63

Good to hear ganton :)

Any talk of inductiom for u or will it be the standard 12 days over


----------



## Ganton

emma4g63 said:


> Good to hear ganton :)
> 
> Any talk of inductiom for u or will it be the standard 12 days over

I have no reason to believe it'd be anything other than the standard 13 days over for me. The only concern that I have is that DS2 was 9lb9 at 40 weeks, so who knows what this one could weigh by 41+5. However, my fundal height measurements throughout my pregnancy have been just about within the normal range so no growth scans or extra checks have been performed. I therefore don't think the midwives would consider early induction. I'm just hoping a sweep will kick start things before it gets to that point. 

How about you? Would you go to 12 days over, or does it depend on your BP?


----------



## Gem1302

emma4g63 said:


> Glad all is good gem and hannah is doing good xx
> 
> Lots of ys on here with 2 kiddies im dreadin dds reaction it will break my heart...ope shes ok
> Most of u have had good things to say so fingers crossed xx

Im sure she'll be ok and thrive being a big sister! I'd just say try to keep everything the same for her as much as possible and involve her with baby. Jenson likes to hold hannahs bottle and fetch us the nappies & wipes for nappy changes, but he is disgusted when she poos :haha: the only time he's been upset is the night I spent in hospital, he wanted me home, but since we've been home he's been fine!


----------



## Eleonora

Ganton said:


> Eleanora, I had to get my mum to collect me from my sweep with DS2 but that's because my waters broke when it was done and I started getting contractions straight away, so didn't fancy the 15 minute walk home. If I'd had my car with me, I'd still have happily driven home.

Good to know! Maybe having my husband accompany me isn't an unreasonable precaution!


----------



## emma4g63

Yea depends on my bp...

Its beeb hit and miss for weeks so who knos...

It settldd to borderline which thdy were happy with but ill see what tommorow brings xx


----------



## Ganton

Eleonora said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> Eleanora, I had to get my mum to collect me from my sweep with DS2 but that's because my waters broke when it was done and I started getting contractions straight away, so didn't fancy the 15 minute walk home. If I'd had my car with me, I'd still have happily driven home.
> 
> Good to know! Maybe having my husband accompany me isn't an unreasonable precaution!Click to expand...

I think it's a good idea to take your husband. Mine came with me to my sweeps with DS1, even though neither had any effect straight away (I went into labour about 15 hours after the second one). 

I wasn't expecting a sweep with DS2 on my due date so I'd gone unaccompanied, but would have taken him if I'd known it was going to be done.

I think I'll be having a sweep in a couple of days time with this one and my hubby won't be with me but should already be on his way home from work so not far away if needed.


----------



## Flannz94

Hopefully some of these stubborn babies come soon for you ladies! I can't imagine being 41 weeks! 

AFM - I just had an appt with my OB, I'm 2cm and he done a stretch and sweep - he said to give it up to 48 hours to work. Been cramping and losing mucus plug all yesterday evening and this morning, so all good signs but who really knows! I have an appt with him Monday (40+3) and he'll send me to have my waters broken then, but doesn't think i'll make it to then :) 

I had a stretch and sweep done with DS but I was barely 1cm at the time and it didn't work, so i'm not holding out hope but it would be nice if it did!


----------



## Eleonora

oooo! Woke up with painful contractions, pooped 2x, lost a little plug...I think April 26 could be the day. Not very frequent but these seem serious and low down in a way the usual BH are not. Maybe I won't have to worry about the sweep after all!


----------



## hellojello25

Little Alex arrived 4/25 at 6:02 after 7 pushes!!! I'll post a full birth story tomorrow (I went from 6 to 10 cm in 20 minutes) but we are both doing great!!

Oh and he weighs 9 lbs 15 oz and is 22 inches long...and somehow I only had one little scratch that required some stitches :)


----------



## StephtheHiker

That's incredible! Congrats hellojello


----------



## emma4g63

Hellojello bug congrats sounds amazing :)

Flanz and elenor sounds like it could sll be happening for u both xx

Id giv anything see sum plug lol :)


----------



## Ganton

Congrats, Hellojello.

Emma, I'm afraid I may not be hanging around with you for long now. My waters went about 4 hours a go so am at the hospital. No contractions yet, but a tiny bit of plug loss and the odd tightening that feels like it's pushing the baby down. I'm jut hoping things get moving properly before they try to send me home. So off I go for another lap of the hospital!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrats hellojello that's fantastic! 

Good luck ganton and other lady's that may be starting last week of April come on baby's eviction notice is served xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations hellojello!

Ganton I hope things progress quickly for you!

Hope it's not too much longer for those still waiting :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Ganton yeyyý for waters..
Hope things get moving for u hun xxx

And gives me hope xxx :)


----------



## princess2406

Wow congrats Hellojello! Amazing weight!

Good luck to those of you with the signs of labour starting out!


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to hellojello!


Yet again nothing happening for me. Spent over an hour bouncing on the ball before bed, had something spicy at lunch, and (tmi) tried the orgasm route. I've got one stubborn little lady in there.

So unless by some miracle labour kicks in today I'll be celebrating my wedding anniversary tomorrow by having a romantic sweep done by the midwife. I was 3cm last week after which gave all positive signs, the bloody show the following day and a huge section of muscus plug. So not really expecting the next one to work either :(

3 days left until induction...


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations hellojello!!

Good luck ganton! Hope it's not too much longer for you x


----------



## Boozlebub

So just after opinions. Was washing my hands and felt 2 bug gushes which went through my knickers, leggings and jeans and I quickly sat on the loo and had a pee. No more gushes but i can't have been peeing myself that much uncontrollably can I? I phoned the hospital and they want me to come in and I have to go by ambulance as we live 2 hours away and baby is not engaged. Gonna feel like I right plonker going in the ambulance if it is pee. What do you girlies think?


----------



## Ganton

I got up at 4am as my DS1 had woken up and I felt something run down my leg, then a minute layer when I bent over to tuck him back in more tan down my leg. That was all I got and it was all fully absorbed by my pyjama bottoms, but I knew it wasn't wee as I'd been to the toilet half an hour earlier. Confirmed as waters 2 hours later at hospital.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Apparantly amniotic waters smell sweet and not urine like! Hope it's your waters does sound like it! Good luck xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

missbabes said:


> Congrats to hellojello!
> 
> 
> Yet again nothing happening for me. Spent over an hour bouncing on the ball before bed, had something spicy at lunch, and (tmi) tried the orgasm route. I've got one stubborn little lady in there.
> 
> So unless by some miracle labour kicks in today I'll be celebrating my wedding anniversary tomorrow by having a romantic sweep done by the midwife. I was 3cm last week after which gave all positive signs, the bloody show the following day and a huge section of muscus plug. So not really expecting the next one to work either :(
> 
> 3 days left until induction...

Aww bless lol but would be special present of baby was to come at the last hr of your anniversary xx


----------



## missbabes

Oldermummy78 said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to hellojello!
> 
> 
> Yet again nothing happening for me. Spent over an hour bouncing on the ball before bed, had something spicy at lunch, and (tmi) tried the orgasm route. I've got one stubborn little lady in there.
> 
> So unless by some miracle labour kicks in today I'll be celebrating my wedding anniversary tomorrow by having a romantic sweep done by the midwife. I was 3cm last week after which gave all positive signs, the bloody show the following day and a huge section of muscus plug. So not really expecting the next one to work either :(
> 
> 3 days left until induction...
> 
> Aww bless lol but would be special present of baby was to come at the last hr of your anniversary xxClick to expand...

True, it is a possibility. Just don't have much faith left.


----------



## Boozlebub

Test negative for waters but I'd been worried about her movement for a while so I feel good getting checked out. Hopefully it won't be too much longer


----------



## babyjan

Amniotic fluid has a certain smell to it! With my first they went with huge gush (no mistaking it) and he had a sort of bleach like smell lol... Put a pad on and see if there's anymore


----------



## babyjan

Boozlebub said:


> Test negative for waters but I'd been worried about her movement for a while so I feel good getting checked out. Hopefully it won't be too much longer

Oh just saw this. Glad all was ok though! Not much longer xx


----------



## banana07

Whooo hellojello congrats delightedvfor u and wow on the weight were u expecting a big baby?: 

Ganton good luck. My waters went with ds1 at 6.30pm and mild contractions started at 1.30am but proper contractions started at 7.30am so 12 hours &#128512; 

Don't worry Emma %missbabes well all still be here till he pop!!


----------



## laila 44

Congrats hellojello!!! Yay!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Being kept in as bp was 150/100 :(
got bp meds and it has lowrred... but need to be mointored

Induction booked for sat due date at 4pm IF bp stays down ill be out tommorow after my growth scan at 2pm..
If not and bp rises ill be induced before but def sat latest !! 

Jus had madi here visiting ...was devasted wen she left she was heartbroken..
Im a wreck
Xxx


----------



## Gem1302

Oh no Emma! I'm so glad they're keeping an eye on you but sorry you've been kept in away from your dd :( hope everything calms down for you & goes smoothly. You're in the best place for you & baby! :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

Oh Emma I'm so sorry but like Gem said I'm glad they keeping an eye on you! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Bp ok at mo guys 122/78.... :)


----------



## banana07

Oh Emma. I hope all goes well x 

Try not to get wound up waiting and wondering etc... I drive myself around the bed once I was overdue and nearly lost my mind it was a I thought about and now in hindsight it's a irrelevant distant memory!! Easier said den done but do try!!


----------



## banana07

Finally figured out how to post a pic from phone!! 

Emily Margaret &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1645.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## laila 44

Sorry your bp is being crazy. However coming from someone who has pre e twice I really think they need to get baby out ASAP... Not sure why they are even making you wait until Saturday? You are almost 40 weeks at this point with your bp high like that it's better that baby comes out. Glad they were able to stabilize you though, don't worry it's almost all over xx


----------



## laila 44

banana07 said:


> Finally figured out how to post a pic from phone!!
> 
> Emily Margaret &#10084;

She's just simply gorgeous!! Congrats again xx


----------



## Ganton

Just a quick update that my yellow bump turned pink at 5.45pm after a quick established labour. We're settled on the ward now so going to try to get some sleep.

I'm already feeling like in on a bit of an emotional roller coaster. I'm so pleased that she's arrived safely, but feeling guilty about how much this change could unsettle my boys. I've missed them so much today and am really sad that I didn't get to see them before bedtime and won't see them before they head to nursery in the morning.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh my gosh ganton! Congratulations !!

Look forward to pics you go rest and enjoy those well deserved cuddles :baby: 
Try not to worry about the boys they will honestly be so excited and awaiting you to be home after school tomorrow , I think as mums we do feel guilty but they honestly will be fine give hem time of it isn't right away, I was so calm this time with my 4 yr old it took a few days and he started showing more and more interest..: it will all be fine, sleep well xx

Emma keep calm honey glad they are keeping an eye on you if you want baby out cos you feel it's safer you tell them already hon

Good luck xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

banana07 said:


> Finally figured out how to post a pic from phone!!
> 
> Emily Margaret &#10084;

Beautiful :hugs: xx


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations my 9 pounder only took 8 minutes to birth, he was my easiest i reckon. Little miss i only pushed for one minute she basically fell out :shock: :haha:
Hope you're both doing well!!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Ganton said:


> Just a quick update that my yellow bump turned pink at 5.45pm after a quick established labour. We're settled on the ward now so going to try to get some sleep.
> 
> I'm already feeling like in on a bit of an emotional roller coaster. I'm so pleased that she's arrived safely, but feeling guilty about how much this change could unsettle my boys. I've missed them so much today and am really sad that I didn't get to see them before bedtime and won't see them before they head to nursery in the morning.

Congratulations!!! Don't worry your boys will be fine :) its so hard being way from them isn't it x


----------



## emma4g63

Banana she is beautuful hun xxxx


Ganton wow congrats on ur lil girly xxxxx 
So fast :)

I kno wat u mean about ur boys its so sad isnt it but thats a hard job of being a mummy xx ull be fine xxxx

And your boys will love her xx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks for everyones well wishes..

Bp has behaved itself thru the night
Hoping my morning reading is the same...
All pre e bloods clear and good :)

Irons back to normal too......

Been a rubbish nights sleep....in a ward of 4 people and had to be eoke up every 4 hours for bp ..and obv she was in and out fot the others...

Man i want my bed right now x


----------



## lace&pearls

Congratulations on your baby girl Ganton! :) hope you're recovering ok??... Also I'm sure it's perfectly natural to have those feelings. Xxx 

Emma how are you feeling? My BP was high when I had DD so I can relate - I hope it behaves from now on, it's a pain though isn't it as it involves a lot of waiting around in hospital without having a baby?! Hope you're ok. 

Afm ... 4 days over due and counting .... I am beginning to think my April baby will be a May baby :-/


----------



## emma4g63

Doctor sd fine to go home after growth scan at 2pm...
:) bp fine on the tabs.
Take twice a day and back saturday for induction xx


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations ganton! How lovely :) 

Only 3 days left of April :( still rooting for all you ladies x


----------



## Oldermummy78

Laceandpearls hopefully baby will not keep you waiting much longer hon, enjoy extra treats and chocolates while you can :hugs:

Good luck with your growth scan Emma glad your tablets are stabilising bp 
Xx


----------



## StephtheHiker

What a cutie, banana! 

Here's our Claire. One week old and the kind of baby that could trick you into a few more. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160426-WA0000.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww steph shes blummin adorable xx


----------



## princess2406

Congrats Ganton!


----------



## hellojello25

We're getting discharged today!! Alex has some jaundice, which they just took some blood to see how high the levels are, but other than that he's fine. I am more than ready to get home.


----------



## missbabes

Congrats to Ganton!

Glad to hear your bp is under control Emma, must be a relief for you, and good luck for Saturday if you get that far.

AFM got my sweep this afternoon, and I'm not looking forward to it as I'm feeling sore already today. Little lady had a major wriggle around last night and it was so painful, feel bruised everywhere, including my lady bits.


----------



## missbabes

hellojello25 said:


> We're getting discharged today!! Alex has some jaundice, which they just took some blood to see how high the levels are, but other than that he's fine. I am more than ready to get home.

Good luck hope he has a good result. I had the same with DS and unfortunately with him had an extra night with him under a lamp as he was over the allowed limit.


----------



## emma4g63

Bless u missbabes letz hope it gets things moving for u xx


----------



## babyjan

Cute baby steph :)

Hellojello, glad your going home. I hope the levels come back ok!


----------



## missbabes

emma4g63 said:


> Bless u missbabes letz hope it gets things moving for u xx

First thing I heard at my appointment was 'Can't believe you're back.' Midwife had been so certain that she'd done a good job. This time she really went for it, and oddly enough it didn't hurt as much as last week.

Did get a bit of good news though, even though last weeks sweep was considered a failure I've progressed to 4cm dilated, and everything is 'stretchy' down there. So at least something has been happening. Got told that if I make it to Friday to be induced then it's likely that they'll go straight into breaking my waters.

Making me feel a little more positive than I was this morning :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Can't believe we are nearly at the end of April. Hope the last of the babies show up soon :)


----------



## emma4g63

Wohoo missbabes .....4cm is nearly half way there !! Xx


----------



## missbabes

emma4g63 said:


> Wohoo missbabes .....4cm is nearly half way there !! Xx

I know! So weird to be that far with nothing happening. At least contraction wise.

Can only hope sometime comes of it this time :)


----------



## Bekah78

Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet


----------



## pinkpassion

Bekah78 said:


> Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet

omg... that's so scary and traumatic and horrific.. I hope you are ok. Did you have to have a hysterectomy? I'm so sorry hun!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Omg bekha im so sorry hun but congrats on yr lil boy and i wish u a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Bekah78 said:


> Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet

Oh my bekah ! Congrats on your baby praying your recover very soon !
Sounds a terrible time :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Bekah78 said:


> Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet

I'm so sorry you had such an awful experience. Wishing you a speedy recovery. Congratulations on your little boy :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

Wow are you really 4cm and not feeling it missbabes?


----------



## babyjan

Bekah78 said:


> Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet

I'm so sorry on your traumatic experience bekah :hugs: 

Congratulations on your lil boy! Wishing you both a speedy recovery x


----------



## lace&pearls

I'm so sorry you've been through such a traumatic experience bekah - hope you're both ok - many congratulations on your baby boy xxxx 

Miss babes that sounds like a very positive sweep, fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## StephtheHiker

Absolutely terrifying bekah sending good thoughts and prayers for a quick and full recovery so you can enjoy your long awaited family of three


----------



## missbabes

babyjan said:


> Wow are you really 4cm and not feeling it missbabes?

Sounds strange I know. No regular contractions at all. No concern from the midwife either, so it can't be all that unusual. But it might explain why I kept feeling so sore after being on the ball for an hour the past few nights.

Getting some pretty strong irregular cramps/contractions from the sweep, but I had it last time and it died off by the next morning. So don't really know yet.


----------



## missbabes

Bekah78 said:


> Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet

That sounds absolutely terrifying! Hope you recover well and get to enjoy your new little bundle :flower:


----------



## banana07

Oh bekah I hope you are ok physically and mentally. From what you've told us already you're a super tough cookie. Erik us one previous little boy and sooooooo lucky to have you as a mummy &#10084; Hope dh is ok too x


----------



## banana07

Congratulations ganton!! Make sure to post a pic! 

Missbabes, I'd say you'll be super quick if your already 4cm - do not delay getting to hospital!! 

Emma & missbabes who else are we waiting on!?!?!? &#128514;


----------



## princess2406

Oh Bekah how terrifying! I hope you recover well. Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## laila 44

Omg Bekha :( I'm so sorry to hear you had such a tough time. Sounds like placenta Accreta ... I hope you recover quickly and can enjoy your baby boy. Congratulations!! Sending you healing vibes xx


----------



## Bekah78

pinkpassion said:


> Bekah78 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet
> 
> omg... that's so scary and traumatic and horrific.. I hope you are ok. Did you have to have a hysterectomy? I'm so sorry hun!!!Click to expand...

Yes, I ended up having a hysterectomy.

It's all been very scary for my DH but we've had no choice but to get on with it. We've managed to establish my milk today with a pump so that's a positive!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hope your feeling better today bekah!

Keep strong your alive and well and have a healthy baby that's all that matters in the end, your dh must have gone to mush when it all started to go wrong, my ex did in an emergency situation with my 3rd baby and the amount of people that came rushing in my room was crazy! Each time I passed out and came round there was more so big :hugs: to you all can't wait to see picture of your little man 

Good luck miss babes xx


----------



## Misscalais

Bekah78 said:


> Hey all. Sorry for the late update. Baby Erik Terry was born Saturday night...... But then took a really bad turn. I started to lose lots of blood. My kidneys failed and they asked for permission to remove my womb. I lost consciousness and ended up on dialysis. Getting back to my self slowly!! I'm now in intensive care and will recover but big journey yet

Omg thats insane. I hope you are ok!
Congratulations on bubba x


----------



## emma4g63

Im sure theres still a few more ladies at the end ..not sure if they av ad there babies.
...
Not long now gunna spend today and tommorow gettig the house sorted and things and then saturday ay 4pm in i go..

Hoping shes here sunday xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hope she's here Saturday for you Emma never mind Sunday :lol: either way lady's still waiting it can't be much longer because it would be physically impossible so don't worry they have to come and soon xx


----------



## Flannz94

emma4g63 said:


> Im sure theres still a few more ladies at the end ..not sure if they av ad there babies.
> ...
> Not long now gunna spend today and tommorow gettig the house sorted and things and then saturday ay 4pm in i go..
> 
> Hoping shes here sunday xx

Don't worry emma I'm still here too! Due date tomorrow :) I had a sweep done, lost plug and had pains but haven't amounted to anything. But atleast its progress! 

Good luck with your induction! She'll be here before you know it, can't wait for your update! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks flannz hope its the start for u too xx


----------



## missbabes

Update from me, went in to be checked and observed late last night after about an hour of regular contractions about 5/6 minutes apart lasting about 50 seconds. Had a check and was between 4/5cm dilated so was given a stretch, but to give me more time to be as natural as possible was put down as 4cm. Contractions fizzled out a little after being monitored then came back when having a good ole bounce on a ball sticking to 2/3 minutes apart for about 40/50 seconds for just over 2 hours which convinced the midwife that I was fully in labour. As soon as I went back on the monitor they slowed back down and disappeared. Was given a choice to either go on the ward and wait and see, or go home. I chose to go home and got back after 5am. Was only suggested because I live 5 minutes travelling time from the hospital. So all of that for false labour.

Got some proper sleep at least, and now have a sore wrist from the cannular. So back to wait and see for regular contractions again.


----------



## emma4g63

Def wont be long for u miss babes ..
Least u got sum sleep xxx


----------



## Oldermummy78

It's deffinitly not false labour missbabes they are doing something for you to get you at 4/5cm! You could go really fast now so be aware Hun your waters could go anytime :happydance: 
Good luck look forward to your update xx


----------



## missbabes

Oldermummy78 said:


> It's deffinitly not false labour missbabes they are doing something for you to get you at 4/5cm! You could go really fast now so be aware Hun your waters could go anytime :happydance:
> Good luck look forward to your update xx

Had a good read of my notes from last night and you're right. Just in latent / pre-labour instead :)

Was very happy to see that little lady went to 1/5 engaged at one stage, so that confirms she can get down there. Something DS never did.

Got the irregular contractions back again, just not enough to think too much about.


----------



## lace&pearls

I'm still here too xxx had midwife appointment today (just regular check up no sweep or anything) she's booked a sweep for saturday morning and another one for monday morning if that fails... then they will book induction for 40 + 12 if that hasn't worked :( I'm hoping it won't come to that though. 
DD was born at 40 + 9 2 days after a sweep so maybe this one will follow in big sister's footsteps. 
I feel a bit emotional/teary tonight not sure why.. any other overdue ladies feeling/ felt the same? .. I have no reason to, everything's fine :shrug:
maybe I'm just a bit anxious about giving birth and I think I'm anxious about how my daughter will feel after the baby has arrived, I don't want her to feel left out etc.

missbabes that all sounds very promising - hopefully that means things might happen tonight! 
fingers crossed for you x

Emma hope you're doing ok waiting for induction, getting rest while you can (difficult with 4 y/o though!)


----------



## Eleonora

Here is baby Beatrice! Born on Tuesday at 41+1 weeks. 3.9 kg! This pic was taken while we were still in the delivery room and you can see she is still crusty with blood. I labored at home like a champ and was fully dilated by the time we got to the hospital which was a bit crazy but what I really wanted to get right this time around since the first time I had a lengthy stalled labor with lots of unpleasant interventions. This time: 8 hours total from first contraction to the finish line. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Baby B.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babyjan

Eleonora said:


> Here is baby Beatrice! Born on Tuesday at 41+1 weeks. 3.9 kg! This pic was taken while we were still in the delivery room and you can see she is still crusty with blood. I labored at home like a champ and was fully dilated by the time we got to the hospital which was a bit crazy but what I really wanted to get right this time around since the first time I had a lengthy stalled labor with lots of unpleasant interventions. This time: 8 hours total from first contraction to the finish line. :thumbup:

Congratulations! She gorgeous and a great weight!


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats hun on baby beatrice shes beautiful ...
Very well done on labouring at home to full dilation xxx


----------



## emma4g63

Laceandpearls thanks hun yea not easy with a 4 year old lol
Lucky iv had my sister today with me and shes been very helpful

Hope ur sweep workd


Im gettin pains every 8 mins at min av done for a few hours...
Lots pressure during them down below and lower bsck ache

Not sure what to think


----------



## Gem1302

Sounds like it could be the start for you Emma! I have everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## princess2406

Congrats Elenor!

Good luck Emma hopefully this is the start for you!


----------



## missbabes

Nothing went beyond the odd occasional contraction and tightening yesterday, so off to the hospital this morning for eviction day. I'm both excited and nervous all at the same time :)


----------



## emma4g63

Pains eased last night but woke me up at 4am...
Went loo at 5am pink blood in knickrrs and mucus blood web wiping .
Had a hot bath and pain been coming for 3 hours every 7 mins ..lasting 20-30 seconds

Just seeing wats next lol
Dont quite kno wat do with myself


----------



## babyjan

Oh exciting Emma! Hope it the start of things! Imagine going into labour on your own before induction :)


----------



## emma4g63

I must be in early labour..the contractions are a littlr irregular rangin from 5-8 mins
But more painful thsn earliet

No more plug since my bath tho


----------



## Gem1302

Fingers crossed Emma! I'm watching for your update :D


----------



## emma4g63

Had more plug and was 7 min ish and painful but now seemsd to be stopping

Wat the !!!


----------



## xSweetTartx

What a tease emma! These last few babies are stubborn ones!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Eleonora said:


> Here is baby Beatrice! Born on Tuesday at 41+1 weeks. 3.9 kg! This pic was taken while we were still in the delivery room and you can see she is still crusty with blood. I labored at home like a champ and was fully dilated by the time we got to the hospital which was a bit crazy but what I really wanted to get right this time around since the first time I had a lengthy stalled labor with lots of unpleasant interventions. This time: 8 hours total from first contraction to the finish line. :thumbup:

Congratulations beautiful baby xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hope it happens soon lace and pearls 

Eeeek Emma keep on moving girl you can do it 

Xx


----------



## Oldermummy78

missbabes said:


> Oldermummy78 said:
> 
> 
> It's deffinitly not false labour missbabes they are doing something for you to get you at 4/5cm! You could go really fast now so be aware Hun your waters could go anytime :happydance:
> Good luck look forward to your update xx
> 
> Had a good read of my notes from last night and you're right. Just in latent / pre-labour instead :)
> 
> Was very happy to see that little lady went to 1/5 engaged at one stage, so that confirms she can get down there. Something DS never did.
> 
> Got the irregular contractions back again, just not enough to think too much about.Click to expand...

Keep moving miss babes when they start and don't stop even if ya just slow walking up and down the house he stairs bounce on a ball etc, good luck lady's eagerly awaiting your updates 

Good luck and :hugs: pxx


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies its the last day of april ..
My due date :)

Contractions coming bery far apart so ill be goin in at 4pm for my induction..

Xxx


----------



## Boozlebub

Quick update from me. Baby girl arrived this morning at 4.02am after just a 3.5 hour labour. We live 2 hours from the hospital and just got here in time. She was out within 15 mins of arriving at the hospital. She weighs 3.485kg and is 48.5 cm long :)


----------



## emma4g63

Boozlebub said:


> Quick update from me. Baby girl arrived this morning at 4.02am after just a 3.5 hour labour. We live 2 hours from the hospital and just got here in time. She was out within 15 mins of arriving at the hospital. She weighs 3.485kg and is 48.5 cm long :)



Congrats...sounds like a fab lobour xx


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations bozzle!

Good luck for today Emma! Hope it's a quick and smooth induction x


----------



## Gem1302

Good luck today Emma! Your baby will be here very soon :D


----------



## LilMissHappy

I thought last night was the start of things. diahorrea sickness and pains but then they faded. Feel so fed up and uncomfy. Had stretch and sweep Thursday and I was 50% effaced and 1-2cm dilated. Feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever! Loads of pains and tightenings when I walk today but once I sit they ease up. So frustrating. I just want her here now. Xxx


----------



## banana07

Congratulations elenora and boozle. Delighted for ye &#10084; 

Good luck today Emma, looking forward to updates as the ladies said keep moving!! X


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congrat boozle on your baby thank goodness you made it on time!

Sorry lol miss happy it can't be much longer hon now :hugs:

Xx


----------



## Flannz94

Good luck emma, can't wait for your update xx


----------



## banana07

Oh it's gone v v quiet in here........that means more babies!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh exciting let's hope so banana 

Xx


----------



## Eleonora

Boozle! Wow - you did more than half of your labor in the car. Incredible. I was only in the car for about 25 mins but it was really hard (and probably added grey hairs to my husband's head.) When I had a contraction I would wedge my head between my husband's shoulder and the side of my seat and brace one leg on the floor and the other knee bent and curse and try to breathe. What did you do for 2 hours?

Emma - thinking of you and hoping it doesn't take much to push you into productive labor. From what you have been describing it sounds like you are really close.:thumbup:


----------



## Boozlebub

I was in the ambulance as instructed by the hospital but I just curled up in pain on their trolley. It was horrendous especially the pressure. 

Good luck Emma with your induction today, hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## emma4g63

Well ladies was examined at half 6 after gettin hree at 4pm.and good news 2-3 cm so no pessary needed...
Whoop lol
Them irregular contractiond have done good
She gave me a stretch and said ill juz be waiting for a bed on labour ward now so they can break my wayers 

Theres a lady already waiting thi

Waiting game


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh good news Emma! :happydance: xx


----------



## princess2406

Congrats Boozle!

Good luck Emma!


----------



## lace&pearls

Hope everything is going well Emma x 

I had my sweep today it wasn't exactly successful. She said cervix was externally slightly open but internally not (or something?!) and still quite posterior (had trouble finding it!) so she couldn't exactly do the sweep properly. But she said it was soft and short. So could be worse could be better. I really thought 2nd time around baby would be in more of a hurry to arrive :-/ I had a sweep with DD at 40 + 6 which was more successful :-/ ... Anywho I had a couple of pains after and a bit of a show (makes sense thought as been poked about and prodded!) nothing since though :( ? 
I have another sweep booked Monday. I'm just a bit concerned I might end up being induced :( and they won't do that until 40 + 12 which seems a long time away :-/


----------



## Oldermummy78

Emma hoping you have your baby in arms now :baby::hugs:
Lace and pearls hoping baby comes before the next 5days for you 
And anyone else waiting fxd it's soon 
Wow they are now May baby's where's the mth go?! xx


----------



## Misscalais

lace&pearls said:


> Hope everything is going well Emma x
> 
> I had my sweep today it wasn't exactly successful. She said cervix was externally slightly open but internally not (or something?!) and still quite posterior (had trouble finding it!) so she couldn't exactly do the sweep properly. But she said it was soft and short. So could be worse could be better. I really thought 2nd time around baby would be in more of a hurry to arrive :-/ I had a sweep with DD at 40 + 6 which was more successful :-/ ... Anywho I had a couple of pains after and a bit of a show (makes sense thought as been poked about and prodded!) nothing since though :( ?
> I have another sweep booked Monday. I'm just a bit concerned I might end up being induced :( and they won't do that until 40 + 12 which seems a long time away :-/

My cervix was completely closed when i had my check i went into labour the next night :) was soft but that's about it. She couldn't do a sweep and was 4th bubba too.


----------



## Misscalais

Eleonora said:


> Here is baby Beatrice! Born on Tuesday at 41+1 weeks. 3.9 kg! This pic was taken while we were still in the delivery room and you can see she is still crusty with blood. I labored at home like a champ and was fully dilated by the time we got to the hospital which was a bit crazy but what I really wanted to get right this time around since the first time I had a lengthy stalled labor with lots of unpleasant interventions. This time: 8 hours total from first contraction to the finish line. :thumbup:

Congratulations shes beautiful


----------



## missbabes

Hey ladies,

Can finally announce my little girls birth. Abbie Michelle was born via vbac weighing 8lbs 1oz on 29th April on her induction date.

Induction officially started at 1:30pm when I had a tablet pessary. Should have been checked at 7:30pm but it got delayed as my blood pressure sky rocketed. Was put on a drip to combat it. Finally checked when contractions appeared to start properly and was at 6cm at 8:20pm. Had barely gotten into the delivery room at 8:35pm and immediately had the urge to push. Baby was born via forceps at 9:03pm after deciding that she was coming whether I was fully dilated or not. Only had time for gas and air. Had to be cut but tore as well. Lost about a litre of blood and required a blood transfusion of 2 units after passing out 3 times after birth. Also had an ECG to rule out any heart condition. Only came home this afternoon.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Congratulations missbabes!!
Sorry about he blood transfusion :hugs: I sympathise as I also had this when I haemorrhaged in past with my 3rd baby it's awful I passed out loads during also and makes you very weak! But I hope you feel better and was well looked after 
Enjoy mummy snuggles Xox


----------



## missbabes

Oldermummy78 said:


> Congratulations missbabes!!
> Sorry about he blood transfusion :hugs: I sympathise as I also had this when I haemorrhaged in past with my 3rd baby it's awful I passed out loads during also and makes you very weak! But I hope you feel better and was well looked after
> Enjoy mummy snuggles Xox

Thanks. I passed out 2 times before I could even attempt breastfeeding. So Abbie didn't get her feed for over an hour, yet amazingly doing pretty well at feeding :)


----------



## Eleonora

missbabes said:


> Abbie Michelle was born via vbac weighing 8lbs 1oz on 29th April.

:flower: Wow! Dramatic birth story. I wonder if you actually lost more blood than they estimated since you kept losing consciousness. They told me I lost 1.5 liters but I never felt particularly lightheaded but I sure did in the 1st trimester every time I stood up. (I also didn't get a transfusion - that is certainly the most effective way to restore your body's equilibrium. They just gave me monster iron pills and I don't want to take them.) Rushing to a forceps delivery must have been a bit scary. It sounds like it all went super fast. A lot to process! Glad to hear you are safe at home. Rest up Mama!


----------



## xSweetTartx

Oh wow missbabes! I hope that you recover well and congratulations on your little one :hugs:


----------



## missbabes

Eleonora said:


> missbabes said:
> 
> 
> Abbie Michelle was born via vbac weighing 8lbs 1oz on 29th April.
> 
> :flower: Wow! Dramatic birth story. I wonder if you actually lost more blood than they estimated since you kept losing consciousness. They told me I lost 1.5 liters but I never felt particularly lightheaded but I sure did in the 1st trimester every time I stood up. (I also didn't get a transfusion - that is certainly the most effective way to restore your body's equilibrium. They just gave me monster iron pills and I don't want to take them.) Rushing to a forceps delivery must have been a bit scary. It sounds like it all went super fast. A lot to process! Glad to hear you are safe at home. Rest up Mama!Click to expand...

They originally said it was less than a liter, but even the liter was pure guesswork. I've got iron pills to continue taking for the next few weeks.

But yes it was a scary thing to go through on only gas and air, wasn't time for an epidural at all. Call for the forceps happened at 9:01 and she was out 2 minutes later.


----------



## emma4g63

Baby skylar was born this morning 1st may at 9.05am..
Weighing a whopping 10lb 6oz
No one cab believe her weight..

Shes got tonnes of hair too

Naturak birth..broke my waters at 12pm and had her 9.05am..

So in love xx

Got to stay overnight as she pooed in sude of me but shes doing good


----------



## Tesh23

Congrats Emma!! 

Wow that is a big Baby!! Well done mama! Can't wait To see pics!


----------



## Oldermummy78

:happydance: Emma well done xx


----------



## banana07

Oh missbabes and Emma such wonderful news. I be been offline all day and delighted to see yer announcements now!! 

Missbabes I cannot imagine forceps without epidural but we'll done. He are out the other end now and safe x 

Emma 10.6 &#128561; I am lost for words !! Delighted for u &#128513; 

Sooooooooo whoa next????


----------



## xSweetTartx

Congratulations and good job emma!!


----------



## Gem1302

Congrats Emma! Wowweee big girl! I'm glad she's finally here for you and you're both well, well done!


----------



## laila 44

Congrats Emma!!! Happy for you xx


----------



## Flannz94

Congratulations missbabes, how traumatic for you and Bub. Hope you're both doing well now. 

Congrats emma! So glad you finally got to meet your baby girl :) 10lb6oz wow! you done very well! 

Can't wait for pics ladies xx


----------



## Bekah78

Hi ladies 

Sorry for being so quiet. Just been taking things a day at a time here. I'm very sore still and have some way to go. 

It appears I suffered a amniotic fluid embolism just after Erik was born. This last week has been both a physical and emotional rollercoaster. Just feel so lucky to be here. 

Congratulations to you ladies who've had your babies since I last checked in.


----------



## Misscalais

emma4g63 said:


> Baby skylar was born this morning 1st may at 9.05am..
> Weighing a whopping 10lb 6oz
> No one cab believe her weight..
> 
> Shes got tonnes of hair too
> 
> Naturak birth..broke my waters at 12pm and had her 9.05am..
> 
> So in love xx
> 
> Got to stay overnight as she pooed in sude of me but shes doing good

Hurray! Congratulations, my bub did the same thing was a bit scary. 
Hope you're both doing well.x


----------



## Misscalais

missbabes said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can finally announce my little girls birth. Abbie Michelle was born via vbac weighing 8lbs 1oz on 29th April on her induction date.
> 
> Induction officially started at 1:30pm when I had a tablet pessary. Should have been checked at 7:30pm but it got delayed as my blood pressure sky rocketed. Was put on a drip to combat it. Finally checked when contractions appeared to start properly and was at 6cm at 8:20pm. Had barely gotten into the delivery room at 8:35pm and immediately had the urge to push. Baby was born via forceps at 9:03pm after deciding that she was coming whether I was fully dilated or not. Only had time for gas and air. Had to be cut but tore as well. Lost about a litre of blood and required a blood transfusion of 2 units after passing out 3 times after birth. Also had an ECG to rule out any heart condition. Only came home this afternoon.

Congratulations, gosh i couldn't even imagine how you must be feeling. Hope you and bub are doing ok now x


----------



## princess2406

missbabes said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can finally announce my little girls birth. Abbie Michelle was born via vbac weighing 8lbs 1oz on 29th April on her induction date.
> 
> Induction officially started at 1:30pm when I had a tablet pessary. Should have been checked at 7:30pm but it got delayed as my blood pressure sky rocketed. Was put on a drip to combat it. Finally checked when contractions appeared to start properly and was at 6cm at 8:20pm. Had barely gotten into the delivery room at 8:35pm and immediately had the urge to push. Baby was born via forceps at 9:03pm after deciding that she was coming whether I was fully dilated or not. Only had time for gas and air. Had to be cut but tore as well. Lost about a litre of blood and required a blood transfusion of 2 units after passing out 3 times after birth. Also had an ECG to rule out any heart condition. Only came home this afternoon.

Congratulations! Sorry to hear you had a rough time, I hope you recover well and aren't in too much pain x


----------



## princess2406

emma4g63 said:


> Baby skylar was born this morning 1st may at 9.05am..
> Weighing a whopping 10lb 6oz
> No one cab believe her weight..
> 
> Shes got tonnes of hair too
> 
> Naturak birth..broke my waters at 12pm and had her 9.05am..
> 
> So in love xx
> 
> Got to stay overnight as she pooed in sude of me but shes doing good

Wow amazing weight! Congrats and well done!


----------



## princess2406

Hope you're feeling better soon Bekah x


----------



## Bekah78

Thank you princess. Erik and I are still in hospital. I've just been moved to the maternity ward for continued assessment etc. 

Having had a c-section, hysterectomy, dialysis etc my body has taken a battering. Suspect I'll be in hospital for at least another week.


----------



## lace&pearls

Congratulations Miss Babes, sounds like quite a traumatic birth but it sounds like you handled it quite well :) Hope you're recovering well xx

Congratulations Emma! Sounds like a positive birth, hope you're doing well too x

I had my 2nd sweep today, the midwife was able to do it today, said cervix was mid-posterior (so coming forward but not all the way there yet) and I was a good 2cm dilated 3 at a stretch. It was very uncomfortable but she said she gave me a really good sweep. I had some light bleeding after and bit of brown mucus (although I had that following the first sweep)

I went for a walk after and had the odd twinge. After coming home I had pain in the sides of the bottom of my bump and my back, but I didn't think they were contractions as it was constant. I thought maybe I had 1 or 2 contractions (now I'm not sure) and then suddenly... it all stopped. How disappointing! I was beginning to think I would have to call OH home from work early. Now I just feel "normal" (as normal as you feel 9 days over due) 

Good news is though the midwife said if I do end up being induced she thinks it's likely to work as I'm already 2 possibly 3 cm dilated. So that's something to take away that's positive. Induction booked for Thursday (40 + 12) .. you never know I might go into labour naturally in the next couple of days but for some reason I'm not feeling optimistic tbh :shrug:

*edit* looking forward to seeing some photos of these april babies! :)


----------



## princess2406

lace&pearls said:


> Congratulations Miss Babes, sounds like quite a traumatic birth but it sounds like you handled it quite well :) Hope you're recovering well xx
> 
> Congratulations Emma! Sounds like a positive birth, hope you're doing well too x
> 
> I had my 2nd sweep today, the midwife was able to do it today, said cervix was mid-posterior (so coming forward but not all the way there yet) and I was a good 2cm dilated 3 at a stretch. It was very uncomfortable but she said she gave me a really good sweep. I had some light bleeding after and bit of brown mucus (although I had that following the first sweep)
> 
> I went for a walk after and had the odd twinge. After coming home I had pain in the sides of the bottom of my bump and my back, but I didn't think they were contractions as it was constant. I thought maybe I had 1 or 2 contractions (now I'm not sure) and then suddenly... it all stopped. How disappointing! I was beginning to think I would have to call OH home from work early. Now I just feel "normal" (as normal as you feel 9 days over due)
> 
> Good news is though the midwife said if I do end up being induced she thinks it's likely to work as I'm already 2 possibly 3 cm dilated. So that's something to take away that's positive. Induction booked for Thursday (40 + 12) .. you never know I might go into labour naturally in the next couple of days but for some reason I'm not feeling optimistic tbh :shrug:
> 
> *edit* looking forward to seeing some photos of these april babies! :)


Good luck hope the sweep starts you off! I ended up being induced (had 4 sweeps all together lol!) I was a good 2cm, had the propess and contractions started within a couple of hours so I bet you won't need much to start you off if you do end up with induction! But they're good signs you've had so maybe you won't be induced at all  either way not long now until you meet your baby now x


----------



## StephtheHiker

Congrats Emma on the baby and missbabes I'm sorry you had such a traumatic birth but congrats nonetheless and I hope you have a full recovery. Bekah best of luck to you! I hope you can be home soon!


----------



## xSweetTartx

I hope everyone is well!
Jasmine had a weight check today and has surpassed her birth weight! So proud. <3 Her doctor is really impressed with her too. :)
 



Attached Files:







jazzy.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emma4g63

Ope everyones ok 
.
Sweettart shes lovely xx

Love her headband xx

Heres a pic of skylar..

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160503_080243_zpsznaghutn.jpg


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank you princess X I do love a good induction story as the Internet is full of scary ones (plus I know a few people who have had them, I was with my sister for most of her induction which ended in emcs... But was her first baby and she was completely unfavourable so v difficult to start) how is everything going?

I love Jasmine's hair band so cute! 

Ah Emma skylar is beautiful! How you getting on? How's big sis adapting? 

I had some pains yesterday but then it all suddenly stopped. I was miserable after that lol. I woke up at 4am to pee and passed what must have been my mucus plus. (Sorry TMI but omg ... So much!) 

So far today I've had period pain like backache and the odd period pain feeling in lower tummy. I dare not get excited though! Lol also would prefer to go into labour when OH is home from work if I can choose! Lol takes him about 45 min to drive home so I don't want to panic, but also don't want to ask him to come home for no reason either. I didn't have a typical labour with my daughter so I feel like it's all new to me - started with waters breaking so I knew I was in labour and got told to go straight in. I feel like I could just be in pain and discomfort until I'm induced :-/


----------



## Flannz94

Popping in for an update. My baby girl was born today (3rd of May) at 13.58 on just gas and air. No name just yet, 7lb8oz and 48cm long. She pooed in utero but luckily didn't aspirate any of it. She is so perfect and DS is smitten with her. 

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks laceandpearls ...yea shed a lil off...refused to go to nursery buy she is off side too !! 

Loosing ur plug is a good sign..on baby !! 

Congrats flanz xxx beautiful


----------



## xSweetTartx

Thanks ladies! I am completely in love with her <3
--------------------------------------------------
Skylar is soooo cute! Look at those cheeks!! <3 Such a pretty girl
--------------------------------------------------
Hopefully something is going on in there lace&pearls!
--------------------------------------------------
Congratulations Flannz! Look at her hair! :) She is a cutiepie!


----------



## Tesh23

emma4g63 said:


> Ope everyones ok
> .
> Sweettart shes lovely xx
> 
> Love her headband xx
> 
> Heres a pic of skylar..
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160503_080243_zpsznaghutn.jpg

Emma!! Wowee!! Look at those cheeks! She's gorgeous congrats!


----------



## princess2406

lace&pearls said:


> Thank you princess X I do love a good induction story as the Internet is full of scary ones (plus I know a few people who have had them, I was with my sister for most of her induction which ended in emcs... But was her first baby and she was completely unfavourable so v difficult to start) how is everything going?
> 
> I love Jasmine's hair band so cute!
> 
> Ah Emma skylar is beautiful! How you getting on? How's big sis adapting?
> 
> I had some pains yesterday but then it all suddenly stopped. I was miserable after that lol. I woke up at 4am to pee and passed what must have been my mucus plus. (Sorry TMI but omg ... So much!)
> 
> So far today I've had period pain like backache and the odd period pain feeling in lower tummy. I dare not get excited though! Lol also would prefer to go into labour when OH is home from work if I can choose! Lol takes him about 45 min to drive home so I don't want to panic, but also don't want to ask him to come home for no reason either. I didn't have a typical labour with my daughter so I feel like it's all new to me - started with waters breaking so I knew I was in labour and got told to go straight in. I feel like I could just be in pain and discomfort until I'm induced :-/

Mine honestly couldn't have gone any better and induction was the last thing I wanted as I'd hoped for a natural birth all along and was afraid I'd end up having a section. Good luck sounds like you're on your way!


----------



## princess2406

Flannz94 said:


> Popping in for an update. My baby girl was born today (3rd of May) at 13.58 on just gas and air. No name just yet, 7lb8oz and 48cm long. She pooed in utero but luckily didn't aspirate any of it. She is so perfect and DS is smitten with her.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies still waiting xx

Congrats!


----------



## banana07

Oh Emma that child is reared!! So cute x hope ye doing well &#128513; 

Congrats flanks she s gorgeous. Have you any names shortlisted?? 

Jasmine is beautiful! 

Laceandpearls I Def wouldn't worry about induction if u can. If u remember I wasn't just dreading it I was near terrified!! But it was perfect. I thought being in the gmhospital the whole time would be horrible but like u with ds1 my waters broke first so I knew but I always worried what if I had a super strong threshold abscess in active Labour without knowing etc... Once I got to hospital I totally relaxed and was actually relieved I was there. I hsvevwrmt from being petrified to being delighted to be induced if I went again (although I'm done no more babies here!!) 

When is induction set for??


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations to the ladies who have had their bubbas!!!

Who is still waiting on their bubs to arrive? Its my 1st borns birthday on Sunday, he will be 7! Little miss will be one month old on Monday, gosh it goes fast!

Are we making an April/early May baby thread over in the baby section? Id love to keep in touch with all you beautiful ladies and see how your babies grow over the 1st year.


----------



## emma4g63

Here we are ladies..

Our new thread in baby club

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...016-catch-up-help-advice-xx.html#post37258786


----------



## LilMissHappy

Congratulations to everyone who has delivered. I'm still hanging on at 10 days over. Induction booked for Saturday at 13 days over. Trying everything I can to induce labour myself before but it's not working! Got my 3rd stretch and sweep tomorrow so see if any progress since Monday. I was 50% effaced and 3-4cm dilated xx


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Goodluck Lilmisshappy! I hope the stretch and sweep gets things moving


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck littlemisshappy. Hope delivery goes well and will look forward to your announcement.


----------



## princess2406

Good luck!


----------



## lace&pearls

My yellow bump turned its a pink bundle! 

Baby Mae Elizabeth was born 04/05/16 at 7.17am, 7 lb 7 oz ... She was 11 days over due in the end! :) 

I posted saying I'd had back pain period pain all day Tuesday, wasn't sure if it was much. Was all very mild until the middle of the night and then fairly quick. Went into hospital at about 4am was 5cm and she was born at 7.17am. Pushing stage much much faster than with dd1, (no epidural this time though - I had gas and air and pethidine) midwife said 5 or 6 minutes (whereas pushed for over an got with dd1 had no idea what to do lol) I'm pretty pleased with how it all went :) I did tear though :-/ I think I rushed pushing her a bit and she came out with her hand by her head (apparently) 

I hope everyone is ok and everything is going well. 

I take my hat off to anyone breast feeding I'm struggling x I'm not sure if I'm cut out for it (please don't judge x) 

And those who had sections you are troopers I can't imagine how difficult it must be trying to get about while feeling sore x I'm struggling with stitches and sore tail bone x


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations laceandpearls. 

I've heard the first two weeks of breastfeeding are the worst and then it gets easier. No experience as Erik is being bottle fed after all the trauma my body went through. Up to you to do what's right for you and your baby. I intended to breastfeed but know a fed baby is a happy baby so I don't feel guilty about having to bottle feed.


----------



## Natasha2605

Congratulations laceandpearl!

Little miss is the first of my three to be BF. It was so hard the first week or so - incredibly sore/broken nipples and poor latch. Lanolin cream helped massively. Now BF is amazing. 

What is it you're struggling with :hugs:


----------



## babyjan

Congratulations lace&pearl! Did you have epidural with your first? I did with my first and laboured with gas and air only this time :) I much preferred my second birth!

Is there anyone who can help you out with breastfeeding? That's if you want to continue x


----------



## Hopeful Cat

I was finding breastfeeding to be really painful and my nipples were getting sore. I was told by midwives to try nipple shields...omg they are lifesavers!!!!!! I definately recommend giving them a try if u struggle to get baby on a good latch or if ur nipples are suffering. Baby is 2 and a half weeks now and i wouldnt have made it past 3 days without the shields.


----------



## princess2406

lace&pearls said:


> My yellow bump turned its a pink bundle!
> 
> Baby Mae Elizabeth was born 04/05/16 at 7.17am, 7 lb 7 oz ... She was 11 days over due in the end! :)
> 
> I posted saying I'd had back pain period pain all day Tuesday, wasn't sure if it was much. Was all very mild until the middle of the night and then fairly quick. Went into hospital at about 4am was 5cm and she was born at 7.17am. Pushing stage much much faster than with dd1, (no epidural this time though - I had gas and air and pethidine) midwife said 5 or 6 minutes (whereas pushed for over an got with dd1 had no idea what to do lol) I'm pretty pleased with how it all went :) I did tear though :-/ I think I rushed pushing her a bit and she came out with her hand by her head (apparently)
> 
> I hope everyone is ok and everything is going well.
> 
> I take my hat off to anyone breast feeding I'm struggling x I'm not sure if I'm cut out for it (please don't judge x)
> 
> And those who had sections you are troopers I can't imagine how difficult it must be trying to get about while feeling sore x I'm struggling with stitches and sore tail bone x

Congrats!

I'm bf and it is hard work especially to begin with! It's crazy it's the most natural thing to do but dosent always come that naturally to everyone. The first week for me was hard but I'm really enjoying it now. Good luck and of corse do what is best for you and your new little bundle xx


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank you for your replies you're all so kind :) xxxx gonna try and figure out how to post a pic from my phone lol! X 

How's everybody going? X


----------



## babyjan

My baby is a month old today?!! This time last month I was in hospital in labour 5cm and it was around this time the midwife was breaking my waters! Honestly where does the time go?! It feels like his been here forever but at the same time I just can't believe he no longer looks like a 'newborn' his so much more alert and makes the cutest sounds. 

Wasn't it just yesterday when this thread was created and we were waiting on our babies to arrive :cry: 

I hope everyone else and their babies are doing well :flower:


----------



## princess2406

babyjan said:


> My baby is a month old today?!! This time last month I was in hospital in labour 5cm and it was around this time the midwife was breaking my waters! Honestly where does the time go?! It feels like his been here forever but at the same time I just can't believe he no longer looks like a 'newborn' his so much more alert and makes the cutest sounds.
> 
> Wasn't it just yesterday when this thread was created and we were waiting on our babies to arrive :cry:
> 
> I hope everyone else and their babies are doing well :flower:

Happy 1 month old to your little bubs! Crazy how fast time is going! Makes me more broody than I already am thinking about how we were all waiting for our babies and sharing every little twinge lol x


----------



## babyjan

Yeah broody over here too which is silly with a one month old lol! I think I'll always miss pregnancy and newborn stage


----------



## princess2406

Me too!


----------



## Ganton

I feel really sad already that my little girl is growing up and she's only 11 days. I think it's going to be hard for me to come to terms with the fact that this is our last baby. I've been very lucky to have 3 "easy" pregnancies and births and is happily do those bits over and over again, but it's time to get on with enjoying watching our 3 kids grow up.


----------



## banana07

Congrats lace&pearls! Sounds like all well &#128512; I think most ppl have pretty different experiences with 1st and 2nd. 

I think you have to go into desktop view to upload photo on phone and go to advanced reply den hit the paper clip. that's what I had to do anyway den I changed back to mobile view. 

I have really struggled with bf last 2 weeks I get very very engorged at beginning firstly dd wasn't satisfied with colostrum before milk.arrived then I always way over produce and was in agony with enforcement and now have ended up with mastitis super psinful but I seen a doc yesterday and got an antibiotic. 

I think.you have to really really want to do it tonkerp going through first 2 weeks or so. But there is no point ruining the first few weeks with your baby if it doesn't work for you. I know with ds2 I was very very nearly ready to quit but kept it up and was delighted in the end that I did stick through those tough few days. But as I said do what is best for both of ye &#128513; 

Anyone left to have their baby?? 

Have he all subscribed to the April babies thread set up by Emma??


----------



## Bekah78

Think just you left to have your baby banana07. Hoping you're not waiting much longer. You must be beyond ready now?


----------



## Bekah78

Just seen your status on the other thread banana07, so ignore the reply above :) . Looks like that's all of us across on the other thread now then....


----------



## banana07

Hiya bekah, I had Emily 2 weeks ago same weekend as yourself if I remember correctly but it is so hard to remember who is who and what happened who sometimes!! 

Other thread is very quiet come on over ladies!!! Suppose like me last few days was just trying to stay awake let alone hold conversation!! 

How are u now beckah? Are u still in hospital? how is your husband he must have been fairly traumatised seeing what u went through? 

&#128513;


----------



## Bekah78

I am, but I go home today (1am here currently). Can't wait. I'm doing well thanks. Still some way to go with recovery but I'm strong enough to be home now and being in my own surroundings will help. I've really missed my DH and can't wait for us to have some proper time together again. 

DH has been a star. I have no idea how he's held it together, especially having been in theatre whilst it was happening. He's always been a very strong person though. I think he's looking forward to getting us home tomorrow and has been busy making arrangements.

Hope Emily and all the other April thread babies are doing well. Xx


----------



## StephtheHiker

What's the other thread? Is there a baby group now? I'd be curious to see how y'all are doing!


----------



## xSweetTartx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-babies-off-2016-catch-up-help-advice-xx.html

:)


----------



## banana07

Stroh, Emma posted the link (I don't know how too) here on 3rd may page 209 of this thread just click it and brings you straight to it &#128513; lots of us over there now &#128522;


----------

